# Lace Party Recharge - Wash / Dish Cloth KAL with MissMelba - Oct 1, 2017



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Greetings fellow knitters,

Welcome to the Lace Party! In this session we are going to recharge our lace knitting batteries with a dish cloth / wash cloth KAL (Knit-A-Long). What started as a lace knitting workshop has evolved to a chat between fellow lace knitting lovers. We welcome you to join us. The chat is open to anyone who wants to join in - you can be as active or non-active as you choose. We used to follow a two-week pattern where one person would host however we have decided to make the schedule more flexible to suit the needs of the hostess and the group. The next hostess will post a link to the new Lace Party (LP) near the end of this thread.

Over the years we have shared our knitting projects, lace and non-lace. We love to see photos of what everyone is knitting - finished and in progress. We also share travel stories, recipes, nature photos, and like any knitting circle, our lives. Some of our followers have even met in person. While we love to see what our online friends are up to (photos are great!) we, as a group, have decided that we want to get back to what brought us together: lace knitting. So we are going to start out by doing an easy lace KAL - nothing too complicated nor too time consuming. We will offer tips and support to each other, and of course, share photos!

I have selected a few lace wash cloths / dish cloths. These smaller projects make nice gifts, and are relatively quick to make. You are welome to join us doing any, all, something else, something you designed, or none and just chat with us. If you want to share a pattern, please do! If you have a design idea, some of us will help test it for you. We have all levels of knitters - from experienced to complete newbies! All are welcome. If you have a question, just ask. Someone here may have the same question. And I know someone will have an answer. Many of us learned lace knitting when this group started and we are still learning. Have a tip? Please share it. 

Now, to the knitting! I have selected six patterns. Some have charts, all have written directions. I will post each pattern in a separate post for ease. All are free patterns. I will include the pattern as a PDF and a link to the pattern on Ravelry so you can see what other knitters have done. Suggested yarn is cotton yarns in sport to worsted weight (4/5 ply to 10 ply). You can usually get one wash / dish cloth with less than one ball. Yardage is anywhere from 50 to 150 yards. Gauge is not crucial, use a needle that gives you a fabric you like - generally US 4 to US 8 (3.5 mm to 5 mm). 

First tip: color code your chart! Get some colored pencils and chose one color per symbol - color both the legend and the chart. I leave the plain knit stitches alone - no color - and only color the special stitches. i.e. yellow for yarn overs, blue for k2tog, red for SKP, etc. Use whatever colors work for you.

I hope you enjoy your visit and decide to stay,

Melanie

ps - please let me know if any of the links don't work.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lace Leaf Washcloth - by Jan Eaton. All-over lace design with a garter stitch border. 8" (20 cm) square using worsted (DK, 8 ply) yarn on US 6 (4mm) needles, about 126 yards (115m). Both written and charted directions. PDF is two pages. Photo is property of the designer.

Link to pattern on Ravelry: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leaf-lace-washcloth


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Easter Dishcloth - by Amanda Flock. A leaf-like design with a central column and narrow garter border. 8" (20 cm) square using worsted (DK, 8 ply) on US 6 (4mm) needles, about 90 yards (82m). Both written and charted directions. PDF is three pages. Photo is property of the designer.

Link to pattern on Ravelry: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easter-dishcloth---paskefille


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lacey Cabled Sweater Washcloth - by Paula Dean Nevison and Heidi Sunday. Cables and lace. About 8" square (20 cm) using worsted (DK, 8 ply) yarn on US 6 (4mm) and us 8 (5mm) needles, also uses a cable needle, about 140 yards (128m). Written directons only. PDF is two pages. Photo is the property of the designer.

Link to pattern on Ravelry: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacey-cabled-sweater-washcloth


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ears of Grain Washcloth - by Megan E. Kapellen. Central leaf motif - repeatable. About 7.5" square (19cm) using worsted (DK) yarn on US 6 (4mm) needles, yardage not given but expect about 100 yards (92 m). Both written and charted directions. PDF is five pages. Photo is property of the designer.

Link to pattern on Ravelry: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ears-of-grain-washcloth


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Konifere - by Margot Stock. All-over lace design. About 7.5" square (19cm) using sport (4 or 5 ply) on US 4 (3.5 mm) needles, about 46 yards (50 m) although this seems on the low side. Written directions only. PDF is two pages. There is a link on Ravelry to a stitch map. Photo is property of the designer.

Link to pattern on Ravelry: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/konifere


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

The Moth Cloth - by Shana Rae. Moth (butterfly) central motif with a lacey border. 7" square (18 cm) on worsted (DK, 8 ply) on US 6 (4 mm) needles, no yardage given but would estimate around 100 yards (92 m). Written directions only. PDF is six pages (actual pattern is two pages). Photo is property of the designer.

Link to pattern on Ravelry: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-moth-cloth

Link to original website: https://chrisandshanascraftshack.wordpress.com/2016/10/04/free-the-moth-cloth-knitting-pattern/


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks, this will be great fun :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Thanks so much Melanie! Have already printed 2 of the patterns. Can't wait to get started!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

You have made some lovely choices. Thanks for the start.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm pretty hard on dishcloths, and I've never made a dish or wash cloth like these before. Once I've made one of these beauties, how do I take care of it so it doesn't look awful after a few uses? Are these meant to be changed out every day, like my Mom did with her 1940's dish towels? Or do I use them until it's obvious that they need a run through the laundry? I live in a humid climate and I assume it would take a long time for one of these to air dry.

I love all the designs so far, but especially the sweater-looking one! Many thanks!


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

This sounds like so much fun! Thank you for letting me participate - and who knows I may even finally figure out how to actually read a knitting chart!


----------



## bettyjoe (Sep 27, 2011)

I also don't do well with knitting charts, but I am going to knit that sweater wash cloth. I just love it.


----------



## suefni (Oct 10, 2016)

Oh my goodness these are all so cute - now I want to make them all! I'll have to see which one I can work on between other projects. ☺


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks so much, Melanie for starting us out afresh! There are some excellent ideas there. My one big snag is, it is hard to get dishcloth cotton here- and I have only variegated green through cream, and a scrap of red, white and green- not big enough for anything! I might end up using some bamboo I have or a couple of balls of linen mix that are lurking somewhere. My major project on the needles still is the Heather Gansey that is now approaching the yoke. I can usually manage a few hours one day and rest my hands the next. An improvement on no knitting at all!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for the new start, Melanie, and great explanation of where we have been as a group and how we have evolved. You have selected some great patterns. I may have to make them all, given that Christmas is just around the corner. 

Thanks for hosting the last session, NancyLea!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Melanie. You have chosen very pretty dish clothes. It is a great intro too. I shall go stash diving for cotton now. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much, Melanie for starting us out afresh! There are some excellent ideas there. My one big snag is, it is hard to get dishcloth cotton here- and I have only variegated green through cream, and a scrap of red, white and green- not big enough for anything! I might end up using some bamboo I have or a couple of balls of linen mix that are lurking somewhere. My major project on the needles still is the Heather Gansey that is now approaching the yoke. I can usually manage a few hours one day and rest my hands the next. An improvement on no knitting at all!


Julie, so very happy to hear your hands are getting better! I am much the same way, but right now with the fall yard work I have not been knitting a lot. But Ireally like these dish cloths and have several small amounts of cotton to use.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Julie, so very happy to hear your hands are getting better! I am much the same way, but right now with the fall yard work I have not been knitting a lot. But Ireally like these dish cloths and have several small amounts of cotton to use.


Thanks JanetLee. I will try one with what I have, but I am not really a fan of short run variegated (it was a gift- the cotton yarn) Acrylics of course are a no go for anything that may end up with a hot pot on it! So I think I will hunt out the Linen mix!
I have just finished these- they are not perfect, but it has been quite a feat at times that I got them done at all!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, well done on the gloves. Superb effort. :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks JanetLee. I will try one with what I have, but I am not really a fan of short run variegated (it was a gift- the cotton yarn) Acrylics of course are a no go for anything that may end up with a hot pot on it! So I think I will hunt out the Linen mix!
> I have just finished these- they are not perfect, but it has been quite a feat at times that I got them done at all!


Julie, the gloves are wonderful. You have persevered and that could not have been easy. Well done!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks JanetLee. I will try one with what I have, but I am not really a fan of short run variegated (it was a gift- the cotton yarn) Acrylics of course are a no go for anything that may end up with a hot pot on it! So I think I will hunt out the Linen mix!
> I have just finished these- they are not perfect, but it has been quite a feat at times that I got them done at all!


Good for you, Julie. Must not have been easy doing the fingers.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, great gloves.

THanks, Melanie, for all the yummy dishcloth patterns. I think I will start with the first one.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, well done on the gloves. Superb effort. :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: They look great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, well done on the gloves. Superb effort. :sm24:


Thanks Norma! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Julie, the gloves are wonderful. You have persevered and that could not have been easy. Well done!


Thank you Vickie- there were days I thought they would conquer me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Good for you, Julie. Must not have been easy doing the fingers.


At the worst point I was able to do two or three rounds only- I did wonder if I could ever finish them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, great gloves.
> 
> THanks, Melanie, for all the yummy dishcloth patterns. I think I will start with the first one.


Thanks Bev! 
I am wondering about the cabled sweater one- but would like to see if I can find a solid colour! Have yet to look!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> :sm24: :sm24: They look great.


Thank you JanetLee!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melanie, thanks for starting this & for the lovely pattern selection, so very pretty ones there. I'm thinking some could easily be used for scarf patterns by just continuing the repeats. 
Julie, great gloves. I'm so glad you can get more knitting done as it's such a big part of your day.

Well, the worlds craziness has now invaded my part of the world, a terrorist attack by car in Edmonton has injured 5 including a policeman. The good news is they've caught the attacker.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melanie, thanks for starting this & for the lovely pattern selection, so very pretty ones there. I'm thinking some could easily be used for scarf patterns by just continuing the repeats.
> Julie, great gloves. I'm so glad you can get more knitting done as it's such a big part of your day.
> 
> Well, the worlds craziness has now invaded my part of the world, a terrorist attack by car in Edmonton has injured 5 including a policeman. The good news is they've caught the attacker.


Thank you Bonnie! Yes, knitting is important to me, it was such a shock the month or so that I was barely able to achieve any.

That is terrible, about the car terror attack- is there any word as to how serious the injuries are?


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> I'm pretty hard on dishcloths, and I've never made a dish or wash cloth like these before. Once I've made one of these beauties, how do I take care of it so it doesn't look awful after a few uses? Are these meant to be changed out every day, like my Mom did with her 1940's dish towels? Or do I use them until it's obvious that they need a run through the laundry? I live in a humid climate and I assume it would take a long time for one of these to air dry.
> 
> I love all the designs so far, but especially the sweater-looking one! Many thanks!


my suggestion to a newer user is that unlike most hand worked things this tend to do better in a hung over a line than laid flat for drying. older sister has used these at her family hunting grounds for years with five children (now grandparents of their own) swears by throwing them over a tree branch after a river bath. myself I found over a towel rod rather than hanging them by a corner or edge.

as for dishcloths, how many have tried the SCRUBBY thread? red heart brand, wonderful addition to get extra scrubbing abilities but not too tough for body cleansing.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Babalou said:


> Thanks for the new start, Melanie, and great explanation of where we have been as a group and how we have evolved. You have selected some great patterns. I may have to make them all, given that Christmas is just around the corner.
> 
> Thanks for hosting the last session, NancyLea!


welcome only about 6 hours late, sorry, slept in.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

ljsb3 said:


> This sounds like so much fun! Thank you for letting me participate - and who knows I may even finally figure out how to actually read a knitting chart!


ljsb3 and bettyjo, try the colored pencil trick it can really help to visualize the connections between the stitches are the yo's straight up and down or do they crawl one direction. another tip would be choice one line with no more then three stitches repeating and do an entire washcloth with just that line. ie:k3, yo, ssk, k3, k2tog, yo, repeat x# of times across but make sure you are using chart markings so that your brain starts to automatically translate for you. sort of like learning a language by immersion, you may only understand bits and pieces of the whole thing but every time you do it you will get more and more of the details.

a couple of the patterns she's chosen are small # of lines repeated at half intervals. these are great for learning the ryhtmes. I will take a {moment} and go get the small chunk and explain better. see you in a moment.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> my suggestion to a newer user is that unlike most hand worked things this tend to do better in a hung over a line than laid flat for drying. older sister has used these at her family hunting grounds for years with five children (now grandparents of their own) swears by throwing them over a tree branch after a river bath. myself I found over a towel rod rather than hanging them by a corner or edge.
> 
> as for dishcloths, how many have tried the SCRUBBY thread? red heart brand, wonderful addition to get extra scrubbing abilities but not too tough for body cleansing.


Thanks!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

nancylea57 said:


> ljsb3 and bettyjo, try the colored pencil trick it can really help to visualize the connections between the stitches are the yo's straight up and down or do they crawl one direction. another tip would be choice one line with no more then three stitches repeating and do an entire washcloth with just that line. ie:k3, yo, ssk, k3, k2tog, yo, repeat x# of times across but make sure you are using chart markings so that your brain starts to automatically translate for you. sort of like learning a language by immersion, you may only understand bits and pieces of the whole thing but every time you do it you will get more and more of the details.
> 
> a couple of the patterns she's chosen are small # of lines repeated at half intervals. these are great for learning the ryhtmes. I will take a {moment} and go get the small chunk and explain better. see you in a moment.


okay copied and color coded Konifere:

black is edge, purple is k2tog, red circles are yo's, green is ssk. yellows are JUST adjustment lines to help visualize.


----------



## suefni (Oct 10, 2016)

nancylea57 said:


> my suggestion to a newer user is that unlike most hand worked things this tend to do better in a hung over a line than laid flat for drying. older sister has used these at her family hunting grounds for years with five children (now grandparents of their own) swears by throwing them over a tree branch after a river bath. myself I found over a towel rod rather than hanging them by a corner or edge.
> 
> as for dishcloths, how many have tried the SCRUBBY thread? red heart brand, wonderful addition to get extra scrubbing abilities but not too tough for body cleansing.


I have used the scrubby yarn for a lot of cloths but have yet to keep one for myself. Maybe one of my most recent batch will find it's way to my kitchen.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I forgot to welcome our new people, ljsb3 and bettyjo. Glad to have you on board.

Wow, NancyLea. Great charts.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Joyce - I just throw mine in the washer and dryer with towels, but they do look well worn, lol. I too live in a humid climate so things take forever to dry if just left out.

Julie (lurker 2) - too bad shipping is so exorbitant between here and there. Our big box stores frequently have dish cloth cotton on sale. Another nice pair of gloves. 

Bonnie - Agree, the motifs are easily adaptable to scarves. Sorry to hear about the attack. Scary things going on.

NancyLea - Nice job on the chart coloring! Your color choice makes it look like holly leaves. 


A big welcome to our new posters! Glad to see you here.


I have cast on the Easter dishcloth. After about five or six rows I decided to slip the first stitch of each row to make a prettier edge. After finishing the third vertical repeat, the first few rows edges were bugging me so I laddered down (if that is the correct term for dropping down the edge) each edge and reworked the first / last stitched. A bit of working the excess yarn back into the body and I am much happier now. 

Hope all are having a good day,

Melanie


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Joyce - I just throw mine in the washer and dryer with towels, but they do look well worn, lol. I too live in a humid climate so things take forever to dry if just left out.
> 
> Melanie


I'm concerned with them growing mold if left hanging to air dry, unless the cotton yarn dries faster than I anticipate it would. Have to be careful with the thin dish cloths I currently use, they turn "sour" after a couple of days. I try to wring them out as much as possible after each use, maybe a wash cloth that was only used once a day would have a better chance to dry out before being used again. I sure don't want take the time to make a dish or wash cloth and have it spoiled by mold!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you, Melanie for hosting and finding some very nice patterns. It actually is a groaner because now I need to decide on one to start. I think I will start with the sweater one. Hmmmmmm.

Julie, your gloves look good to me????????. You may be entering spring and summer but we certainly are entering fall and winter.

I don't know about your high humidity area where you are concerned about mold. What are you using now, does that turn moldy? Maybe if you have access to more than one weight of cotton, it might be helpful. If I remember right, Knit Picks cotton is thinner. I am not sure how bamboo yarn would work but bamboo is naturally resistant to bacterias. Does any one else have experience with this?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Joyce - I just throw mine in the washer and dryer with towels, but they do look well worn, lol. I too live in a humid climate so things take forever to dry if just left out.
> 
> Julie (lurker 2) - too bad shipping is so exorbitant between here and there. Our big box stores frequently have dish cloth cotton on sale. Another nice pair of gloves.
> 
> ...


I have yet to hunt out my two balls of Linen mix- nice thought Melanie- but as you say postage is at a ridiculous premium! I have been working on my Heather Gansey this afternoon, because I am working the yoke, so it is more interesting than boring old stocking stitch!
Thanks, I really enjoy the process of glove making! They really have become my 'go to' pattern, and so much faster to finish than a Gansey!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Thank you, Melanie for hosting and finding some very nice patterns. It actually is a groaner because now I need to decide on one to start. I think I will start with the sweater one. Hmmmmmm.
> 
> Julie, your gloves look good to me????????. You may be entering spring and summer but we certainly are entering fall and winter.
> 
> I don't know about your high humidity area where you are concerned about mold. What are you using now, does that turn moldy? Maybe if you have access to more than one weight of cotton, it might be helpful. If I remember right, Knit Picks cotton is thinner. I am not sure how bamboo yarn would work but bamboo is naturally resistant to bacterias. Does any one else have experience with this?


Thanks for the compliment on the gloves!

I live in a high humidity area, have cotton dishcloths some of the time, but have not had problems with mold. This year I have been using up the Scratchy yarn I was gifted at Christmas- those I am ditching when they need changing because I am concerned about inorganic micro-fibres getting into the waste water system. Our Turtle population is suffering badly from ingesting plastics for instance.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm enjoying the fact that I didn't have to 2-5 step getting the links so I could download them. I have successfully downloaded all of the dishcloth patterns... without hiccups like the dial-up connection had. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am half way through the first cloth. I have never had problems with mould. I bleach mine when in use with a weak solution. We don't particularly suffer from mould. My American DDIL is amazed that we don't. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I had a thought, after I had found my two balls of Linen mix, and dug out the basket that is under my dressing table- yay! I have a ball of yellow 100% cotton in DK- so I will make the cabled sweater cloth!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a thought, after I had found my two balls of Linen mix, and dug out the basket that is under my dressing table- yay! I have a ball of yellow 100% cotton in DK- so I will make the cabled sweater cloth!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yay, Julie for finding the yarn you need.  I must get my pattern printed out and get started. Our main computer is on the frizz again. DS is sure it is the mother board. He purchased one for it before, but the one he purchased was damaged. So, he will try to get another one for us. Anyway, I need to move the printer over to this one.

Prayers for the people in Las Vegas. Such horrific things going on in our world these days. So sad.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Prayers from here, too.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

I am mostly concerned with the thicker cotton yarn, which I have lots to use up, will take longer to dry than the thin cotton dish cloths I currently use. Longer drying time could mean mold or other problems setting in. I have what I consider a lot of the Peaches 'n Cream type cotton yarn to use up, although the pile isn't as much as other types of yarns I have. It's not suitable, because it is too thick, for the preemie hats I knit, and it doesn't feed smoothly through my simple knitting machine. I'll just have to make one and try it out. Some of the colors are dark and bright so I don't know if a mild bleach solution would damage the color or not. Just have to try it out and see.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Julie (Lurker 2) - glad you found a ball of yarn! I thought you would like the sweater pattern.

Joyce - I understand about the mold potential. I am forever reminding DH not to leave wet towels in a heap (the 'junk' towels used in the work shop). I tend to hang my dish cloths over the edge of the laundry tub. Our A/C is pretty good at keeping the house humidity down around 50% so that helps. The cloths get used only a couple times between washings.


I finished the first one last night and will share a photo after work today. Hope everyone's needles are clicking away


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I started on the Ears of Grain dishcloth. I do like that it has a tab to hang it. Helps to dry quicker but things have a tendency to dry quickly here. The sweater dishcloth is very cute. I may have enough yarn to make them all. Will see. I have been making circular ones to lay in between my pans to keep them from scratching. Still have a few to go but I can relegate a few of my older ones for that. 

Good that you found some yarn in your stash, Julie!


----------



## vhess (Mar 28, 2017)

Thank you for pattern got saved and printed


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am half way through the first cloth. I have never had problems with mould. I bleach mine when in use with a weak solution. We don't particularly suffer from mould. My American DDIL is amazed that we don't. :sm24:


Do you use white yarn or something special so the bleach doesn't wreck the colors?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I haven't started any of the patterns yet but did bookmark them & am looking forward to seeing what you all make. I'm working on a pair of socks, men's size 11, taking forever & when they are done need a pair of size 10, I decided each of my sons are getting a pair in their stockings for Christmas. Youngest son was complaining how many socks he buys in a year as they wear out so quickly so I bought a ball of the Regia stuff that says it guaranteed for 10 years. Has anyone used it & is it really that good? If it is, I'm sure he'll be wanting me to make more.

Julie, I'm glad you found some cotton tucked away, I have a couple of balls & I think 1 ball of that "scrubby" yarn left from doing some pot scrubbers for little gifts last Christmas that I should try to get used up. I think I need more hands or a clone so I could just sit & knit & the clone could do what has to be done around here????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yay, Julie for finding the yarn you need.  I must get my pattern printed out and get started. Our main computer is on the frizz again. DS is sure it is the mother board. He purchased one for it before, but the one he purchased was damaged. So, he will try to get another one for us. Anyway, I need to move the printer over to this one.
> 
> Prayers for the people in Las Vegas. Such horrific things going on in our world these days. So sad.


Thanks Bev! It is quite a lot finer than a Worsted weight- but even on 3.25mm for the rib is not far from gauge- and for a dishcloth, that is not a huge problem!
So sorry about the computer hassles!
Shocking event in Las Vegas, and Bonnie in Saskatchewan has troubles close by too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Julie (Lurker 2) - glad you found a ball of yarn! I thought you would like the sweater pattern.
> 
> Joyce - I understand about the mold potential. I am forever reminding DH not to leave wet towels in a heap (the 'junk' towels used in the work shop). I tend to hang my dish cloths over the edge of the laundry tub. Our A/C is pretty good at keeping the house humidity down around 50% so that helps. The cloths get used only a couple times between washings.
> 
> I finished the first one last night and will share a photo after work today. Hope everyone's needles are clicking away


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I started on the Ears of Grain dishcloth. I do like that it has a tab to hang it. Helps to dry quicker but things have a tendency to dry quickly here. The sweater dishcloth is very cute. I may have enough yarn to make them all. Will see. I have been making circular ones to lay in between my pans to keep them from scratching. Still have a few to go but I can relegate a few of my older ones for that.
> 
> Good that you found some yarn in your stash, Julie!


I have been very lucky- much of my stash has been gifted- hence not realising I had it!!!!!! It is knitting up nicely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't started any of the patterns yet but did bookmark them & am looking forward to seeing what you all make. I'm working on a pair of socks, men's size 11, taking forever & when they are done need a pair of size 10, I decided each of my sons are getting a pair in their stockings for Christmas. Youngest son was complaining how many socks he buys in a year as they wear out so quickly so I bought a ball of the Regia stuff that says it guaranteed for 10 years. Has anyone used it & is it really that good? If it is, I'm sure he'll be wanting me to make more.
> 
> Julie, I'm glad you found some cotton tucked away, I have a couple of balls & I think 1 ball of that "scrubby" yarn left from doing some pot scrubbers for little gifts last Christmas that I should try to get used up. I think I need more hands or a clone so I could just sit & knit & the clone could do what has to be done around here????


 :sm24: With your colder weather coming, I am sure you will achieve lots of knitting!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I just splurged on tatting needles, a pattern book on *GASP!* tatted ornaments!!! :sm24:

Went ahead and bought the Lizbeth white #20 thread... though I will continue to work on the current ornament. I needed more to work on so all y'all can have a selection to buy from. If nothing else I will have admiring comments on what is worked on. :sm23:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Well, I've finished the Easter Dishcloth. I knit it with Premier Home Cotton in a "marbled" blue and white colour called Denim Splash. It really doesn't show the pattern well though I haven't washed and blocked it. I still like it very much.
Now have started Konifere with Euroflax in Champagne. To me it acytally looks like a light yellow. It's the first time I knit with pure linen rather than a blend. I'm finding the yarn a bit stiff. I'm using a bamboo needle. Anyone have suggestions about the type of needle to use? I'm wondering if there is a chart with yarn fiber and type of needle to use with each. I know it's probably personal preference but is there a "right" needle for certain yarn.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Nancylea, thank you many times over for the lengthy time you gave us on the last session. Melanie, thank you for hosting this session and getting us going again. Really like the dish/wash cloth patterns you've picked out... Looks like a lot of them have a "wandering stitch" in them--& that's something I've been wanting to do. Yay!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice to hear everyone is enjoying the patterns. I have completed the Easter Dishcloth using Sugar-n-Cream cotton yarn in light blue. I think it took around 90 yards - I had already used part of the ball and there is a small amount left. I think I have several balls in this color so you may see this one again.

I am not thrilled with my knitting on the first couple of rows, could have been neater, maybe I will get it wet and tinker with the stitches, maybe not as it is a dish rag, lol.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks JanetLee. I will try one with what I have, but I am not really a fan of short run variegated (it was a gift- the cotton yarn) Acrylics of course are a no go for anything that may end up with a hot pot on it! So I think I will hunt out the Linen mix!
> I have just finished these- they are not perfect, but it has been quite a feat at times that I got them done at all!


Those gloves look so comfy, Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Those gloves look so comfy, Julie!


Thank you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I'm concerned with them growing mold if left hanging to air dry, unless the cotton yarn dries faster than I anticipate it would. Have to be careful with the thin dish cloths I currently use, they turn "sour" after a couple of days. I try to wring them out as much as possible after each use, maybe a wash cloth that was only used once a day would have a better chance to dry out before being used again. I sure don't want take the time to make a dish or wash cloth and have it spoiled by mold!


Did you know that when you are finished with your cloths, to throughly rinse them with cold water and then wring them out. The cold water for some reason seems to stop the souring effect that you mention. And since mine get washed frequently, that also helps.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:



> I had a thought, after I had found my two balls of Linen mix, and dug out the basket that is under my dressing table- yay! I have a ball of yellow 100% cotton in DK- so I will make the cabled sweater cloth!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Did you know that when you are finished with your cloths, to throughly rinse them with cold water and then wring them out. The cold water for some reason seems to stop the souring effect that you mention. And since mine get washed frequently, that also helps.


I've tried that with the thin cotton dish cloths I currently use. It delays the souring for a day or two, but doesn't seem to prevent it completely. I may need to plan on doing what women in the 1940's (and probably before that) did, a dish or wash cloth for each day of the week. Even changing every day, I would still want to dry them as much as possible before tossing in the laundry hamper. Like I said, experimenting would be the best way to know for sure.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

These patterns all look great - just about my speed right now.

Peggy


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice dish cloth, Melanie. Looks good enough for dishes for sure. LOL.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Bev! It is quite a lot finer than a Worsted weight- but even on 3.25mm for the rib is not far from gauge- and for a dishcloth, that is not a huge problem!
> So sorry about the computer hassles!
> Shocking event in Las Vegas, and Bonnie in Saskatchewan has troubles close by too.


Bonnie, sending prayers for your situation up in Canada. These things seem to be getting more and more common and frequent. So sad.

Nice to see you, Peggy.

Great dishcloth, Melanie. I must hook up my printer to the laptop and get my pattern printed out.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

This is my start of a sweater dishcloth.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Glad to be back. I will probably ve in and out for awhile. My husband is now having memory problems.
We have sold the farm and are buying a house back in town. I need to have him closer to eervices.
I will retire at the end of June 2018.

Then I hope to have a lot more time for lace knitting and maybe back to shawls.

Peggy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melanie, your cloth looks much too pretty to use for washing dishes

Granny peg, sorry to hear your DH isn't doing well, that's so hard on you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> This is my start of a sweater dishcloth.


I like the colour Jan!

Here is where I am at: Row 33


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melanie, your cloth looks much too pretty to use for washing dishes
> 
> Granny peg, sorry to hear your DH isn't doing well, that's so hard on you


A very sincere sorry to hear this from me. It happens to so many.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks JanetLee. I will try one with what I have, but I am not really a fan of short run variegated (it was a gift- the cotton yarn) Acrylics of course are a no go for anything that may end up with a hot pot on it! So I think I will hunt out the Linen mix!
> I have just finished these- they are not perfect, but it has been quite a feat at times that I got them done at all!


Lovely gloves Julie
, also lovely dish cloth patterns , thank you for the links


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely gloves Julie
> , also lovely dish cloth patterns , thank you for the links


Thank you, Sonja, lovely to see you here!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Sonja, lovely to see you here!


Always take a look to admire all the lovely items


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Always take a look to admire all the lovely items


 :sm24: Good to know!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you use white yarn or something special so the bleach doesn't wreck the colors?


Yes, I use white for dishcloths. For face cloths they go in with my whites and a product called Napisan which is a non-bio product that kills germs and brightens whites. The colour comes out after a long time only.
This one needs blocking!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I just splurged on tatting needles, a pattern book on *GASP!* tatted ornaments!!! :sm24:
> 
> Went ahead and bought the Lizbeth white #20 thread... though I will continue to work on the current ornament. I needed more to work on so all y'all can have a selection to buy from. If nothing else I will have admiring comments on what is worked on. :sm23:


Wonderful :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, I use white for dishcloths. For face cloths they go in with my whites and a product called Napisan which is a non-bio product that kills germs and brightens whites. The colour comes out after a long time only.
> This one needs blocking!


Are you knitting Portuguese style for this one, Norma?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Nice to hear everyone is enjoying the patterns. I have completed the Easter Dishcloth using Sugar-n-Cream cotton yarn in light blue. I think it took around 90 yards - I had already used part of the ball and there is a small amount left. I think I have several balls in this color so you may see this one again.
> 
> I am not thrilled with my knitting on the first couple of rows, could have been neater, maybe I will get it wet and tinker with the stitches, maybe not as it is a dish rag, lol.


It looks good to me. I struggled with the cotton at first as I have been using lace weight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am tired- it is past 11pm., must go to bed, I have reached a point in the dishcloth where my tired brain can't figure how to follow the instructions!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jangmb said:


> This is my start of a sweater dishcloth.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Grannypeg said:


> Glad to be back. I will probably ve in and out for awhile. My husband is now having memory problems.
> We have sold the farm and are buying a house back in town. I need to have him closer to eervices.
> I will retire at the end of June 2018.
> 
> ...


I am sorry DH is having problems. Sending prayers and hugs for you both.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like the colour Jan!
> 
> Here is where I am at: Row 33


Another beauty :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Sonja, lovely to see you here!


That is seconded :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Are you knitting Portuguese style for this one, Norma?


Yes, it shows as my brain gets confused sl purl wise at the beginning of the row :sm16:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, I use white for dishcloths. For face cloths they go in with my whites and a product called Napisan which is a non-bio product that kills germs and brightens whites. The colour comes out after a long time only.
> This one needs blocking!


It's lovely Norma and thank you for the tip on Napisan


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice cheerful color Jan (jangmb).

And also a nice cheerful color for yours Julie (lurker 2).

((hugs)) Peggy (grannypeg).

Nicely done in white Norma (normaedern). 


I have cast on for the Moth Cloth using a Peaches-n-Cream striping cotton yarn. It is not in my colors but it was gifted. I always try to use gifted yarn. I am caught up on one of the three Year Of scarves - the texture one, and am working on September (Oct not out yet) for one of the Estonian ones. I am way behind on the other Estonian one (maybe June??) and the Oct and Nov clues came out Sunday (Nov is early so we can finish by Christmas). Lets not even go into all the other WIP's, lol.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, your dishcloth is looking great. I may have to do that one also. I printed out and started the first one Melanie posted.

Jan, your start looks great. Can't wait to see more of it in that color.

Peggy, so sorry to hear of your DH's memory problems. Hugs and prayers for both of you.

Norma, your FO dishcloth is wonderful. Isn't it nice, occasionally, to do a project that one can finish quickly. 

Karen, so glad you got a tatting book and needles. What treasure pattern books are. Looking forward to some finished products.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, it was great to finish something quickly. Not weeks of knitting a shawl :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Nice to hear everyone is enjoying the patterns. I have completed the Easter Dishcloth using Sugar-n-Cream cotton yarn in light blue. I think it took around 90 yards - I had already used part of the ball and there is a small amount left. I think I have several balls in this color so you may see this one again.
> 
> I am not thrilled with my knitting on the first couple of rows, could have been neater, maybe I will get it wet and tinker with the stitches, maybe not as it is a dish rag, lol.


Oops, double post!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Nice to hear everyone is enjoying the patterns. I have completed the Easter Dishcloth using Sugar-n-Cream cotton yarn in light blue. I think it took around 90 yards - I had already used part of the ball and there is a small amount left. I think I have several balls in this color so you may see this one again.
> 
> I am not thrilled with my knitting on the first couple of rows, could have been neater, maybe I will get it wet and tinker with the stitches, maybe not as it is a dish rag, lol.


It looks great, Melanie. I may try that pattern next. Almost done with my first one and will post a pic.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like the colour Jan!
> 
> Here is where I am at: Row 33


It looks good, Julie. You have made quick progress.

Sorry to hear about your husband's memory issues, Grannypeg.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jangmb said:


> This is my start of a sweater dishcloth.


It is going to be pretty in that color, Janmb.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, I use white for dishcloths. For face cloths they go in with my whites and a product called Napisan which is a non-bio product that kills germs and brightens whites. The colour comes out after a long time only.
> This one needs blocking!


Love it, Norma. I'll have to look up Napisan, never heard of it.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your DH's health challenges, Peggy, it makes everything so much more challenging. Good luck on knitting time after retirement. Other things have severely crowded my knitting time since retirement. I was reflecting on that after I woke up this morning. Could be worse I guess.

Your progress looks good Julie, it is a cheerful color.

It is good to hear that you are satisfied with your computer and how it's functioning, Karen. Aren't books of our favorites wonderful to have? Good for you.

Love your dishcloth, Norma. Good to know hat you found an option for knitting that is manageable in spite of your shoulder issue. Is there any progress on it? It is different working with worsted cotton after lace fibers. 

Happy knitting to all today.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Jan. The shoulder is getting better very, very slowly. I am trying to do without Gabentin at lunch time. I was taking 1800mg a day and I was just so muddle headed. It is down to 1200. I see the physiotherapist on Monday.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, I use white for dishcloths. For face cloths they go in with my whites and a product called Napisan which is a non-bio product that kills germs and brightens whites. The colour comes out after a long time only.
> This one needs blocking!


Looks great


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's lovely Norma and thank you for the tip on Napisan


I don't think we have that product here, at least I've not seen it but we do have others similar


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Nice cheerful color Jan (jangmb).
> 
> And also a nice cheerful color for yours Julie (lurker 2).
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing your scarfs. I'm doing the Estonian one but am way behind, April, I think. I'm not one to have WIPs around so like to just get on a project & go, not have to wait a month. I'll have to get back at it when done my socks


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Jan. The shoulder is getting better very, very slowly. I am trying to do without Gabentin at lunch time. I was taking 1800mg a day and I was just so muddle headed. It is down to 1200. I see the physiotherapist on Monday.


It's good it's finally improving but it's sure taking its sweet time & you've had so much suffering with it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think we have that product here, at least I've not seen it but we do have others similar


Thank you, Bonnie. I think you might be right and it is only available here. I would be substituting with a similar product.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Another beauty :sm24:


 :sm24: Thank you, Norma- now I have to figure out how on earth to do the neckline, it looks like she intends you to do both sides at the same time, but I'd have to redo (rewind) my ball to get at both ends!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, it shows as my brain gets confused sl purl wise at the beginning of the row :sm16:


I am afraid I am sticking to my throwing, even though I have to take a day off at a time. Hard to change the learning of a lifetime!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Nice cheerful color Jan (jangmb).
> 
> And also a nice cheerful color for yours Julie (lurker 2).
> 
> ...


 :sm24: Thanks Melanie- yellow is not my favourite decorator's colour- my kitchen mostly has blue and terracotta - but for a dishcloth, and a gift, I must not complain!

I am not doing too badly at the moment 3 main things on the needles, if you don't count the UFO's that may have to be frogged!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am afraid I am sticking to my throwing, even though I have to take a day off at a time. Hard to change the learning of a lifetime!


Tell me about it! Old dogs and new tricks?!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It looks good, Julie. You have made quick progress.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your husband's memory issues, Grannypeg.


 :sm24: Thanks Barbara!

Sorry too about Grannypeg's husband.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Sorry to hear of your DH's health challenges, Peggy, it makes everything so much more challenging. Good luck on knitting time after retirement. Other things have severely crowded my knitting time since retirement. I was reflecting on that after I woke up this morning. Could be worse I guess.
> 
> Your progress looks good Julie, it is a cheerful color.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: Thanks Jan!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Bonnie. I think you might be right and it is only available here. I would be substituting with a similar product.


We have Napisan. but I've just bought a product put out by Frend, which I will be trying- I could not find the Eco-store one I really wanted, I was shopping online this week- I find that is best when I need bulky items!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tell me about it! Old dogs and new tricks?!?


All those years of learning- like I know by feel when I've missed the loop or split the yarn. I reckon Ringo knows how to knit by now, he spends so much time watching me as I work at it!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> All those years of learning- like I know by feel when I've missed the loop or split the yarn. I reckon Ringo knows how to knit by now, he spends so much time watching me as I work at it!


 :sm09: :sm09: Better give him a pair of needles and see how he does. Wouldn't want him to be a frustrated knitter. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :sm09: :sm09: Better give him a pair of needles and see how he does. Wouldn't want him to be a frustrated knitter. :sm02: :sm02:


LOL! :sm23: :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, your dishcloth is looking great. I may have to do that one also. I printed out and started the first one Melanie posted.
> 
> Jan, your start looks great. Can't wait to see more of it in that color.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bev!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> All those years of learning- like I know by feel when I've missed the loop or split the yarn. I reckon Ringo knows how to knit by now, he spends so much time watching me as I work at it!


I bet he does. :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I bet he does. :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm06: :sm23: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sweater dishcloth completed!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sweater dishcloth completed!


Julie, that is super! Love it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, that is super! Love it


Bev, thanks so much!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sweater dishcloth completed!


That looks wonderful! I have been doing yard work all day and just sat down. Now I need to figure out something for supper.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That looks wonderful! I have been doing yard work all day and just sat down. Now I need to figure out something for supper.


Thank you, JanetLee! 
I guess you must be quite tired! Will you be taking photos of your progress?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sweater dishcloth completed!


Oh, that is fabulous Julie!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I am almost finished with the Moth Cloth - just the plain knit rows, border, and bind off left. There are a few pattern errors to report. I am not able to edit my original post so I will put them here.

Row 21: Missing K9, K2tog, yo, K2 at the end.

Row 33: In the last half of the row, the (yo, skpo, k3) repeat should be (yo, skpo, k5). Eliminate the k2 following the corrected repeat twice and before the k2tog, yo, k2 at the end. End of row should read after the psso: yo, k1, (yo, skpo, k5) twice, k2tog, yo, k2.

Row 35: The middle k2 should be a k1. It is the one between the yo's - middle section: k2, k2tog, yo, k, yo, skpo, k2.

Row 37: Near the end of the row, the k2 after the repeat twice should be a k6. End of row should read (yo, skpo) twice, k6, k2tog, yo, k2.


Hope this makes sense


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Oh, that is fabulous Julie!


Thank you Melanie! Typically for me it does not follow the pattern perfectly- I had great difficulty fathoming things after row38. I will be very interested to hear how Norma goes with hers after that point! And if you have very good eyes, you will see that there are differing numbers of rows on the sleeves- my tension had obviously altered- and I am a frogger only in absolutely dire emergency!
However the over all effect is good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> The Moth Cloth - by Shana Rae. Moth (butterfly) central motif with a lacey border. 7" square (18 cm) on worsted (DK, 8 ply) on US 6 (4 mm) needles, no yardage given but would estimate around 100 yards (92 m). Written directions only.  PDF is six pages (actual pattern is two pages). Photo is property of the designer.
> 
> Link to pattern on Ravelry: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-moth-cloth
> 
> Link to original website: https://chrisandshanascraftshack.wordpress.com/2016/10/04/free-the-moth-cloth-knitting-pattern/


Bringing this forward for personal reasons- to get both parts of the pattern on one page!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow, Julie! I love your dish cloth. I am up to row 20 of the pattern. I hope mine turns out as nice as yours. I plan on this being a 'spa'. Cloth for Christmas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Wow, Julie! I love your dish cloth. I am up to row 20 of the pattern. I hope mine turns out as nice as yours. I plan on this being a 'spa'. Cloth for Christmas.


Thank you, Jan! I must have had a bit of a head start on you!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sweater dishcloth completed!


Nicely done, Julie. Yay! for you.

I've just started on the Leaf Lace Washcloth. Only have 10 rows of the pattern stitches done. Had to rip out already--had had 6 pattern rows done & discovered I'd goofed on the very first pattern row! Gotta pay close attention... :sm03: My, isn't it funny how stitch markers between pattern repeats helps she said facetiously :sm12: :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Nicely done, Julie. Yay! for you.
> 
> I've just started on the Leaf Lace Washcloth. Only have 10 rows of the pattern stitches done. Had to rip out already--had had 6 pattern rows done & discovered I'd goofed on the very first pattern row! Gotta pay close attention... :sm03: My, isn't it funny how stitch markers between pattern repeats helps she said facetiously :sm12: :sm02:


Thank you, Del.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, your sweater dishcloth is great. How did you solve the problem at the neck divide?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, your sweater dishcloth is great. How did you solve the problem at the neck divide?


Couldn't really- the whole thing seemed to be back to front!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I am almost finished with the Moth Cloth - just the plain knit rows, border, and bind off left. There are a few pattern errors to report. I am not able to edit my original post so I will put them here.
> 
> Row 21: Missing K9, K2tog, yo, K2 at the end.
> 
> ...


 Mmmm....maybe. I emailed this page to myself as I had to uninstall the app for android Word on this device. I'm limited on apps that I can install with the Google translate and languages. I don't know Russian/Latvian/similar or the Cyrillic language rules.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Mmmm....maybe. I emailed this page to myself as I had to uninstall the app for android Word on this device. I'm limited on apps that I can install with the Google translate and languages. I don't know Russian/Latvian/similar or the Cyrillic language rules.


LOL! I though I was writing in English!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Melanie! Typically for me it does not follow the pattern perfectly- I had great difficulty fathoming things after row38. I will be very interested to hear how Norma goes with hers after that point! And if you have very good eyes, you will see that there are differing numbers of rows on the sleeves- my tension had obviously altered- and I am a frogger only in absolutely dire emergency!
> However the over all effect is good!


Hmm, I have challenged the Gansey knitter. bwaaahaha


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Here is my striped Moth Cloth. I used about 2/3 of a ball of Peaches-n-Cream so am thinking around 60 yards??? It is not blocked, nor will it be. It'll be used just as it is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Hmm, I have challenged the Gansey knitter. bwaaahaha


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> I've just started on the Leaf Lace Washcloth. Only have 10 rows of the pattern stitches done. Had to rip out already--had had 6 pattern rows done & discovered I'd goofed on the very first pattern row! Gotta pay close attention... :sm03: My, isn't it funny how stitch markers between pattern repeats helps she said facetiously :sm12: :sm02:


Funny how we can look at a dishcloth and think, yeah, I got this, its only a dishrag. But it is lace knitting so...

I am thinking of doing this one next. DH asked if I had to make all of them as some sort of knitting requirement. Lol. I think maybe he is feeling neglected. I make him a nice dinner, watch a little TV together, then back to knitting.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sweater dishcloth completed!


I like your sweater!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have yet to darn in the ends, plus I could not be bothered frogging back a second time to correct the garter stitch edge (I had ended up with 31 stitches at one point, and had to frog to correct it)

The Easter Dishcloth:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I like your sweater!


Thank you, Vickie!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Here is my striped Moth Cloth. I used about 2/3 of a ball of Peaches-n-Cream so am thinking around 60 yards??? It is not blocked, nor will it be. It'll be used just as it is.


 :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have yet to darn in the ends, plus I could not be bothered frogging back a second time to correct the garter stitch edge (I had ended up with 31 stitches at one point, and had to frog to correct it)
> 
> The Easter Dishcloth:


Yours is lovely! I did mine with a marbled yarn and it doesn't show the pattern well but I still like it!
We're on the road again to Memphis, then Helena Arkansas for a Blues Festival. As we're flying I didn't bring the knitting. Will catch up early next week...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Yours is lovely! I did mine with a marbled yarn and it doesn't show the pattern well but I still like it!
> We're on the road again to Memphis, then Helena Arkansas for a Blues Festival. As we're flying I didn't bring the knitting. Will catch up early next week...


Thank you, Vickie! I really like the zig-zag in the middle- my leaves are a bit wonky.

Enjoy your time away! A Blues Festival sounds fun.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Here is my striped Moth Cloth. I used about 2/3 of a ball of Peaches-n-Cream so am thinking around 60 yards??? It is not blocked, nor will it be. It'll be used just as it is.


It is pretty :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Funny how we can look at a dishcloth and think, yeah, I got this, its only a dishrag. But it is lace knitting so...
> 
> I am thinking of doing this one next. DH asked if I had to make all of them as some sort of knitting requirement. Lol. I think maybe he is feeling neglected. I make him a nice dinner, watch a little TV together, then back to knitting.


That sounds like a good plan. My DH loves me to just sit and knit. He had a difficult childhood and peace reigned when his mother was knitting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have yet to darn in the ends, plus I could not be bothered frogging back a second time to correct the garter stitch edge (I had ended up with 31 stitches at one point, and had to frog to correct it)
> 
> The Easter Dishcloth:


I wouldn't have noticed the garter stitch edging. I wouldn't have frogged for a dishcloth either. It is pretty.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

darling as can be.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I wouldn't have noticed the garter stitch edging. I wouldn't have frogged for a dishcloth either. It is pretty.


That is why I pointed it out!!!!!!!! Some people are OCD about getting things right. (My son-in-law, for one, is OCD about the house work- if the DGS had Lego on the floor, as little boys will, Dad would vacuum it up- I have a suspicion my daughter has managed to solve that disaster in waiting- I can imagine a very distraught child. I just hope the Erector [Meccano] sets that are earmarked as very special 8th Birthday, 9th Christmas presents from me, this year[they are metal 100 year specials]survive!) But I digress.

Thank you!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Greetings Everyone. So glad to see the LP up and running again. The dishcloths are a fun project and it looks like there is a bit of a challenge for everyone. 

I stopped in to brag that I've finally (almost) finished up the "use up Caron Simply Soft" campaign. Just finished the last of the afghans which made with scrap granny square using up all colors I still had. Now with the exception of 4 skeins of white and 2 skeins of black, only bits and pieces of less than 12 grams (not much) remains. The white and black I bought specifically for this campaign and for now will set aside until my friend Laury finishes the last of her afghans (she has 2 more to go). I expect that she will have a couple of skeins left over. We plan on putting those together with my 6 and finally finishing it off. But this could be months down the road, so for now -- I'm done with this project. So here's a picture of just finished blanket (already gifted) and a montage of the other projects. I rather feel like this was a war waged against an insidious pest that propagated overnight. And just when I thought things were under control, yesterday I went into my sewing room to get a couple of skeins I remembered having for some 20+ years to make a baby blanket. After searching through several tubs, I managed to unearth 35 skeins (8 white, 5 baby blue, 6 mint green, 16 wine red) of Jiffy acrylic. Many years ago, I was using this yarn to make sweaters for my Mom because she can't wear wool. 35 skeins -- Oh dear!!!! And so the war goes on and on and on with a different name. Have a nice white/blue baby blanket on the knitting needles now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone. So glad to see the LP up and running again. The dishcloths are a fun project and it looks like there is a bit of a challenge for everyone.
> 
> I stopped in to brag that I've finally (almost) finished up the "use up Caron Simply Soft" campaign. Just finished the last of the afghans which made with scrap granny square using up all colors I still had. Now with the exception of 4 skeins of white and 2 skeins of black, only bits and pieces of less than 12 grams (not much) remains. The white and black I bought specifically for this campaign and for now will set aside until my friend Laury finishes the last of her afghans (she has 2 more to go). I expect that she will have a couple of skeins left over. We plan on putting those together with my 6 and finally finishing it off. But this could be months down the road, so for now -- I'm done with this project. So here's a picture of just finished blanket (already gifted) and a montage of the other projects. I rather feel like this was a war waged against an insidious pest that propagated overnight. And just when I thought things were under control, yesterday I went into my sewing room to get a couple of skeins I remembered having for some 20+ years to make a baby blanket. After searching through several tubs, I managed to unearth 35 skeins (8 white, 5 baby blue, 6 mint green, 16 wine red) of Jiffy acrylic. Many years ago, I was using this yarn to make sweaters for my Mom because she can't wear wool. 35 skeins -- Oh dear!!!! And so the war goes on and on and on with a different name. Have a nice white/blue baby blanket on the knitting needles now.


Wow! that really is quite a major achievement, DeEtta! BUT 35 skeins of Acrylic, oh boy! And another wow! Good Luck on getting to the bottom of that stash!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone. So glad to see the LP up and running again. The dishcloths are a fun project and it looks like there is a bit of a challenge for everyone.
> 
> I stopped in to brag that I've finally (almost) finished up the "use up Caron Simply Soft" campaign. Just finished the last of the afghans which made with scrap granny square using up all colors I still had. Now with the exception of 4 skeins of white and 2 skeins of black, only bits and pieces of less than 12 grams (not much) remains. The white and black I bought specifically for this campaign and for now will set aside until my friend Laury finishes the last of her afghans (she has 2 more to go). I expect that she will have a couple of skeins left over. We plan on putting those together with my 6 and finally finishing it off. But this could be months down the road, so for now -- I'm done with this project. So here's a picture of just finished blanket (already gifted) and a montage of the other projects. I rather feel like this was a war waged against an insidious pest that propagated overnight. And just when I thought things were under control, yesterday I went into my sewing room to get a couple of skeins I remembered having for some 20+ years to make a baby blanket. After searching through several tubs, I managed to unearth 35 skeins (8 white, 5 baby blue, 6 mint green, 16 wine red) of Jiffy acrylic. Many years ago, I was using this yarn to make sweaters for my Mom because she can't wear wool. 35 skeins -- Oh dear!!!! And so the war goes on and on and on with a different name. Have a nice white/blue baby blanket on the knitting needles now.


The blanket is lovely. A wonderful war has been waged and victory is in sight
:sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't recall if I ever posted this here, before, but I dug it out to make a point on another thread.
A hat I've knitted now about three times- one blue (for me) and two in black for a couple of friends. A CO with 8 stitches, almost had me beat!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

The sweater dishcloth. When the designer talks about right and left sides for the neck; she means it as the work faces you not as normally in a pattern.
I think row 41 should not have the C4B but that needs to be on row 43. I knitted the 4 stitches. Nearly finished.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't recall if I ever posted this here, before, but I dug it out to make a point on another thread.
> A hat I've knitted now about three times- one blue (for me) and two in black for a couple of friends. A CO with 8 stitches, almost had me beat!


That is very pretty :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> The sweater dishcloth. When the designer talks about right and left sides for the neck; she means it as the work faces you not as normally in a pattern.
> I think row 41 should not have the C4B but that needs to be on row 43. I knitted the 4 stitches. Nearly finished.


I had a suspicion your greater analytical powers might help solve the problems. I tried to do it by looking at the photo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is very pretty :sm24:


Thank you- the yarn was some that I asked a KP member, Desiree Ross to dye for me- I love it. I knitted it also in the shawl, 'Waiting for Rain'.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a suspicion your greater analytical powers might help solve the problems. I tried to do it by looking at the photo!


I am not sure about that!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Nice hat Julie. I believe you may have posted it before, but that's okay because it is a joy to see again. Love the colors in the yarn actually more than in the shawl. Strange how that works sometimes.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> Here is my striped Moth Cloth. I used about 2/3 of a ball of Peaches-n-Cream so am thinking around 60 yards??? It is not blocked, nor will it be. It'll be used just as it is.


Very nicely done. It is pretty.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have yet to darn in the ends, plus I could not be bothered frogging back a second time to correct the garter stitch edge (I had ended up with 31 stitches at one point, and had to frog to correct it)
> 
> The Easter Dishcloth:


No one will notice that unless you call it to one's attention! It's the overall pattern that catches one's eye--and that is very prettily done.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you- the yarn was some that I asked a KP member, Desiree Ross to dye for me- I love it. I kitted it also in the shawl, 'Waiting for Rain'.


That is very pretty, too. It shows of the wool beautifully.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone. So glad to see the LP up and running again. The dishcloths are a fun project and it looks like there is a bit of a challenge for everyone.
> 
> I stopped in to brag that I've finally (almost) finished up the "use up Caron Simply Soft" campaign. Just finished the last of the afghans which made with scrap granny square using up all colors I still had. Now with the exception of 4 skeins of white and 2 skeins of black, only bits and pieces of less than 12 grams (not much) remains. The white and black I bought specifically for this campaign and for now will set aside until my friend Laury finishes the last of her afghans (she has 2 more to go). I expect that she will have a couple of skeins left over. We plan on putting those together with my 6 and finally finishing it off. But this could be months down the road, so for now -- I'm done with this project. So here's a picture of just finished blanket (already gifted) and a montage of the other projects. I rather feel like this was a war waged against an insidious pest that propagated overnight. And just when I thought things were under control, yesterday I went into my sewing room to get a couple of skeins I remembered having for some 20+ years to make a baby blanket. After searching through several tubs, I managed to unearth 35 skeins (8 white, 5 baby blue, 6 mint green, 16 wine red) of Jiffy acrylic. Many years ago, I was using this yarn to make sweaters for my Mom because she can't wear wool. 35 skeins -- Oh dear!!!! And so the war goes on and on and on with a different name. Have a nice white/blue baby blanket on the knitting needles now.


OMG!!! How are your hands holding up after all that??? They are all beautiful (but my favorite is still the mitered square stained glass one --#7-- in your pics).


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't recall if I ever posted this here, before, but I dug it out to make a point on another thread.
> A hat I've knitted now about three times- one blue (for me) and two in black for a couple of friends. A CO with 8 stitches, almost had me beat!


Julie that hat is beautiful, too. Love the color & pattern.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am not sure about that!


I am! Anyone with your musical abilities has developed brain power, that in my case lies dormant!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Nice hat Julie. I believe you may have posted it before, but that's okay because it is a joy to see again. Love the colors in the yarn actually more than in the shawl. Strange how that works sometimes.


I really like how it worked out in the beret- but I tend to agree with you in the way it 'pooled' in the shawl. I won't be undoing it though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> No one will notice that unless you call it to one's attention! It's the overall pattern that catches one's eye--and that is very prettily done.


Thanks, Del!
:sm24: Ah well! I am knitting another to correct the mistake- but I think I will be running short!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is very pretty, too. It shows of the wool beautifully.


Thank you, Norma!
I forget my inspiration now- but it is a wonderful experience having yarn dyed to one's specifications. The shawl I am wearing in my Avatar is also Desiree's work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Julie that hat is beautiful, too. Love the color & pattern.


Thank you, Del, you are very kind.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie and Melanie, great dishcloths. They are so fast to make. I have my garter border done. I will start the chart tonight. I am not really doing a lot of knitting right now. 

Wow, DeEtta, when you start something you continue till you are done. A lot of work accomplished and gifting done. Way to go!

Julie, love that hat.  GOrgeous color. Wonderful Waiting for Rain.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sweater dishcloth completed!


It is adorable!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Here is my striped Moth Cloth. I used about 2/3 of a ball of Peaches-n-Cream so am thinking around 60 yards??? It is not blocked, nor will it be. It'll be used just as it is.


That looks great, Melanie. I love the multi color effect.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have yet to darn in the ends, plus I could not be bothered frogging back a second time to correct the garter stitch edge (I had ended up with 31 stitches at one point, and had to frog to correct it)
> 
> The Easter Dishcloth:


That is such a pretty design. I wouldn't frog for a dishcloth either.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> OMG!!! How are your hands holding up after all that??? They are all beautiful (but my favorite is still the mitered square stained glass one --#7-- in your pics).


Del -- hands are doing fine, but I'm oh so tired of holding a crochet hook. I've never really enjoyed it, but when trying to do up something quickly it really does work well. If I were honest, I'd have to say that not only did I learn a lot while doing all of this, I found myself getting mentally engaged. But still what I'm craving is a nice intricate lace pattern with lace weight or cobweb weight yarn. But looks like I have a couple more "big yarn" projects before I can once again cozy-up in my preferred work. I started a baby blanket (next door neighbor due in March) as a project to work on while visiting my Mom (size 10.5 US needles and the Jiffy yarn) and later today, I hope to get started on my only Christmas present which is an afghan for my Aunt. When she visited last month she picked out the yarn (a brown tweed - Lion's brand) and ask if she could have the same afghan that I did earlier this year for the wedding. So since I already have done all the design work, I plan on jumping into that as soon as I clean up my messy work area.

I have been blessed with good hands, and no carpal tunnel issues. There is a bit of osteo-arthritis, but if I keep them busy it isn't bad. I suspect that is one reason why I prefer working with lighter weight projects and yarns. In any case, thanks for your lovely comments and my fav is #7 also. I decided to keep it when my Aunt (the same one) took the afghan I had made for my own sofa. She recently has moved and is redecorating her living space. I don't mind spoiling her a bit. We really never had a relationship until about 10 years ago. Now, it is a joy to get to know her and give her hand if I can.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone. So glad to see the LP up and running again. The dishcloths are a fun project and it looks like there is a bit of a challenge for everyone.
> 
> I stopped in to brag that I've finally (almost) finished up the "use up Caron Simply Soft" campaign. Just finished the last of the afghans which made with scrap granny square using up all colors I still had. Now with the exception of 4 skeins of white and 2 skeins of black, only bits and pieces of less than 12 grams (not much) remains. The white and black I bought specifically for this campaign and for now will set aside until my friend Laury finishes the last of her afghans (she has 2 more to go). I expect that she will have a couple of skeins left over. We plan on putting those together with my 6 and finally finishing it off. But this could be months down the road, so for now -- I'm done with this project. So here's a picture of just finished blanket (already gifted) and a montage of the other projects. I rather feel like this was a war waged against an insidious pest that propagated overnight. And just when I thought things were under control, yesterday I went into my sewing room to get a couple of skeins I remembered having for some 20+ years to make a baby blanket. After searching through several tubs, I managed to unearth 35 skeins (8 white, 5 baby blue, 6 mint green, 16 wine red) of Jiffy acrylic. Many years ago, I was using this yarn to make sweaters for my Mom because she can't wear wool. 35 skeins -- Oh dear!!!! And so the war goes on and on and on with a different name. Have a nice white/blue baby blanket on the knitting needles now.


Bragging rights earned! They are all beautiful and I can imagine you are ready to move on.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't recall if I ever posted this here, before, but I dug it out to make a point on another thread.
> A hat I've knitted now about three times- one blue (for me) and two in black for a couple of friends. A CO with 8 stitches, almost had me beat!


That is a beautiful hat, Julie.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Finished up Ears of Grain last night. Gee, hope my sink isn't dirty. ???? I'll start on Leaf Lace washcloth next. I have a small stash of cotton yarn purchased for a project that didn't work out. This is a nice way to use it. 

We had a lovely day in the mountains yesterday. Our tradition is to take a champagne picnic to the mountains for my birthday. The weather was perfect, the aspens are in various shade of gold. So, do pretty. We enjoy it much better than going to a restaurant.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is why I pointed it out!!!!!!!! Some people are OCD about getting things right. (My son-in-law, for one, is OCD about the house work- if the DGS had Lego on the floor, as little boys will, Dad would vacuum it up- I have a suspicion my daughter has managed to solve that disaster in waiting- I can imagine a very distraught child. I just hope the Erector [Meccano] sets that are earmarked as very special 8th Birthday, 9th Christmas presents from me, this year[they are metal 100 year specials]survive!) But I digress.
> 
> Thank you!


I always make my kids & GKs use a blanket under their building toys, then when done I can easily dump them back in the pail, so much easier to keep them contained & prevent loss & stepping on them. Maybe your DD could try that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone. So glad to see the LP up and running again. The dishcloths are a fun project and it looks like there is a bit of a challenge for everyone.
> 
> I stopped in to brag that I've finally (almost) finished up the "use up Caron Simply Soft" campaign. Just finished the last of the afghans which made with scrap granny square using up all colors I still had. Now with the exception of 4 skeins of white and 2 skeins of black, only bits and pieces of less than 12 grams (not much) remains. The white and black I bought specifically for this campaign and for now will set aside until my friend Laury finishes the last of her afghans (she has 2 more to go). I expect that she will have a couple of skeins left over. We plan on putting those together with my 6 and finally finishing it off. But this could be months down the road, so for now -- I'm done with this project. So here's a picture of just finished blanket (already gifted) and a montage of the other projects. I rather feel like this was a war waged against an insidious pest that propagated overnight. And just when I thought things were under control, yesterday I went into my sewing room to get a couple of skeins I remembered having for some 20+ years to make a baby blanket. After searching through several tubs, I managed to unearth 35 skeins (8 white, 5 baby blue, 6 mint green, 16 wine red) of Jiffy acrylic. Many years ago, I was using this yarn to make sweaters for my Mom because she can't wear wool. 35 skeins -- Oh dear!!!! And so the war goes on and on and on with a different name. Have a nice white/blue baby blanket on the knitting needles now.


What a lot of work! They all look great


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't recall if I ever posted this here, before, but I dug it out to make a point on another thread.
> A hat I've knitted now about three times- one blue (for me) and two in black for a couple of friends. A CO with 8 stitches, almost had me beat!


I've seen that when you first did it, it's so pretty & such a nice color


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Finished up Ears of Grain last night. Gee, hope my sink isn't dirty. ???? I'll start on Leaf Lace washcloth next. I have a small stash of cotton yarn purchased for a project that didn't work out. This is a nice way to use it.
> 
> We had a lovely day in the mountains yesterday. Our tradition is to take a champagne picnic to the mountains for my birthday. The weather was perfect, the aspens are in various shade of gold. So, do pretty. We enjoy it much better than going to a restaurant.


Belated happy birthday.

Everyone is sure going to have spiffy kitchens with these fancy dishcloths


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Belated happy birthday.
> 
> Everyone is sure going to have spiffy kitchens with these fancy dishcloths


Thanks, Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie and Melanie, great dishcloths. They are so fast to make. I have my garter border done. I will start the chart tonight. I am not really doing a lot of knitting right now.
> 
> Wow, DeEtta, when you start something you continue till you are done. A lot of work accomplished and gifting done. Way to go!
> 
> Julie, love that hat.  GOrgeous color. Wonderful Waiting for Rain.


Thank you so much Bev!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've seen that when you first did it, it's so pretty & such a nice color


Thanks Bonnie.
It is one of my favourites!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It is adorable!


Thank you, Barbara!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is such a pretty design. I wouldn't frog for a dishcloth either.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is a beautiful hat, Julie.


I really like it-- it is from the Vogue, Ultimate Book of Hats.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Finished up Ears of Grain last night. Gee, hope my sink isn't dirty. ???? I'll start on Leaf Lace washcloth next. I have a small stash of cotton yarn purchased for a project that didn't work out. This is a nice way to use it.
> 
> We had a lovely day in the mountains yesterday. Our tradition is to take a champagne picnic to the mountains for my birthday. The weather was perfect, the aspens are in various shade of gold. So, do pretty. We enjoy it much better than going to a restaurant.


That looks super, Barbara!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I always make my kids & GKs use a blanket under their building toys, then when done I can easily dump them back in the pail, so much easier to keep them contained & prevent loss & stepping on them. Maybe your DD could try that.


I'll check with her, next time we talk, if it is still a problem.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've seen that when you first did it, it's so pretty & such a nice color


Could not remember! Thanks!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Happy birthday, Barbara. Your tradition sounds great. Much better than a restaurant.  Love your dishrag.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone. So glad to see the LP up and running again. The dishcloths are a fun project and it looks like there is a bit of a challenge for everyone.
> 
> I stopped in to brag that I've finally (almost) finished up the "use up Caron Simply Soft" campaign. Just finished the last of the afghans which made with scrap granny square using up all colors I still had. Now with the exception of 4 skeins of white and 2 skeins of black, only bits and pieces of less than 12 grams (not much) remains. The white and black I bought specifically for this campaign and for now will set aside until my friend Laury finishes the last of her afghans (she has 2 more to go). I expect that she will have a couple of skeins left over. We plan on putting those together with my 6 and finally finishing it off. But this could be months down the road, so for now -- I'm done with this project. So here's a picture of just finished blanket (already gifted) and a montage of the other projects. I rather feel like this was a war waged against an insidious pest that propagated overnight. And just when I thought things were under control, yesterday I went into my sewing room to get a couple of skeins I remembered having for some 20+ years to make a baby blanket. After searching through several tubs, I managed to unearth 35 skeins (8 white, 5 baby blue, 6 mint green, 16 wine red) of Jiffy acrylic. Many years ago, I was using this yarn to make sweaters for my Mom because she can't wear wool. 35 skeins -- Oh dear!!!! And so the war goes on and on and on with a different name. Have a nice white/blue baby blanket on the knitting needles now.


Beautiful work! 
:sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't recall if I ever posted this here, before, but I dug it out to make a point on another thread.
> A hat I've knitted now about three times- one blue (for me) and two in black for a couple of friends. A CO with 8 stitches, almost had me beat!


It's gorgeous!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you- the yarn was some that I asked a KP member, Desiree Ross to dye for me- I love it. I knitted it also in the shawl, 'Waiting for Rain'.


Awesome knitting, someday, someday...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> It's gorgeous!


Thank you, Vickie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Awesome knitting, someday, someday...


That is very kind of you Vickie! Someday you will I am sure!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Babalou said:


> Finished up Ears of Grain last night. Gee, hope my sink isn't dirty. ???? I'll start on Leaf Lace washcloth next. I have a small stash of cotton yarn purchased for a project that didn't work out. This is a nice way to use it.
> 
> We had a lovely day in the mountains yesterday. Our tradition is to take a champagne picnic to the mountains for my birthday. The weather was perfect, the aspens are in various shade of gold. So, do pretty. We enjoy it much better than going to a restaurant.


Wonderful way to spend a birthday, hope it was very special. Love the dishcloth!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That looks super, Barbara!


Thanks, Julie.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Happy birthday, Barbara. Your tradition sounds great. Much better than a restaurant.  Love your dishrag.


Thanks, Bev! We started the tradition four years ago. Now, we prefer it.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Wonderful way to spend a birthday, hope it was very special. Love the dishcloth!


Thanks, Vickie. It was very special. First, DH took me out for breakfast, then to Chico's, then the mountains. Pretty perfect day for me. He is really a keeper, spoils me a lot!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Vickie. It was very special. First, DH took me out for breakfast, then to Chico's, then the mountains. Pretty perfect day for me. He is really a keeper, spoils me a lot!


Fale used to spoil me- it is a nice feeling- especially when it is on the spur of the moment!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Finished up Ears of Grain last night. Gee, hope my sink isn't dirty. ???? I'll start on Leaf Lace washcloth next. I have a small stash of cotton yarn purchased for a project that didn't work out. This is a nice way to use it.
> 
> We had a lovely day in the mountains yesterday. Our tradition is to take a champagne picnic to the mountains for my birthday. The weather was perfect, the aspens are in various shade of gold. So, do pretty. We enjoy it much better than going to a restaurant.


Great dishcloth. That sounds a lovely picnic. Did we miss your Birthday? If so very Happy, Belated Birthday????????


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> The sweater dishcloth. When the designer talks about right and left sides for the neck; she means it as the work faces you not as normally in a pattern.
> I think row 41 should not have the C4B but that needs to be on row 43. I knitted the 4 stitches. Nearly finished.


I have made a couple of designer choices on this pattern as well. I did not do the C4B but if it looks Ok at the end, I will leave it. I personally think it is rather confusing how the neck shaping is stated on her pattern.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow! Bell. Good for you. I enjoyed your saga on the war of the balls of yarn in your stash You have some very beautiful works to show for it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow! Julie, I love you Waiting for the Rain and your hat. I have not seen either work of your before so happy that you shared it with us. 

This "party" feels much more like our original sharing which is very pleasant. So nice to see all these lovely FOs showing. up.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jangmb said:


> I have made a couple of designer choices on this pattern as well. I did not do the C4B but if it looks Ok at the end, I will leave it. I personally think it is rather confusing how the neck shaping is stated on her pattern.


Yes, it was. It took me awhile to figure it out.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fale used to spoil me- it is a nice feeling- especially when it is on the spur of the moment!


As you deserved, I'm glad you have nice memories. ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Great dishcloth. That sounds a lovely picnic. Did we miss your Birthday? If so very Happy, Belated Birthday????????


Thanks, Norma. I didn't advertise that it was my birthday. It sure why, just didn't.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Wow! Julie, I love you Waiting for the Rain and your hat. I have not seen either work of your before so happy that you shared it with us.
> 
> This "party" feels much more like our original sharing which is very pleasant. So nice to see all these lovely FOs showing. up.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I have made a couple of designer choices on this pattern as well. I did not do the C4B but if it looks Ok at the end, I will leave it. I personally think it is rather confusing how the neck shaping is stated on her pattern.


In my opinion, very confusing! Plus she assumes you have two ends of yarn to work with. I have never previously encountered a pattern written thus at the shoulder/neck.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Wow! Julie, I love you Waiting for the Rain and your hat. I have not seen either work of your before so happy that you shared it with us.
> 
> This "party" feels much more like our original sharing which is very pleasant. So nice to see all these lovely FOs showing. up.


Forgot to say thanks, Jan! (edited to add)
It does feel that the air has been cleared, somehow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> As you deserved, I'm glad you have nice memories. ????


Sure we had down times as well, but 22 years pretty happy being together.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I always make my kids & GKs use a blanket under their building toys, then when done I can easily dump them back in the pail, so much easier to keep them contained & prevent loss & stepping on them. Maybe your DD could try that.


I've had this clipping for a long time, and still wish I could do this!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, JanetLee!
> I guess you must be quite tired! Will you be taking photos of your progress?


I need to. We had built a rock wall along side the drive way. And now we are putting in a row of arborvitae in front of the rocks. The rocks were not used to be "pretty", but because we had so many and why not! Now we will be putting in the arborvitae. Put in 10 already, and DH said we will probably need around 46. And that is putting them three feet apart! We will be keeping them trimmed down to hedge height. More as an outline for the southside of the driveway and not for privacy like we used them in Sultan.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bringing this forward for personal reasons- to get both parts of the pattern on one page!


 :sm24: :sm24: Makes sense to me!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have yet to darn in the ends, plus I could not be bothered frogging back a second time to correct the garter stitch edge (I had ended up with 31 stitches at one point, and had to frog to correct it)
> 
> The Easter Dishcloth:


I like this one! This is actually one of the patterns I have printed out to do first.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I need to. We had built a rock wall along side the drive way. And now we are putting in a row of arborvitae in front of the rocks. The rocks were not used to be "pretty", but because we had so many and why not! Now we will be putting in the arborvitae. Put in 10 already, and DH said we will probably need around 46. And that is putting them three feet apart! We will be keeping them trimmed down to hedge height. More as an outline for the southside of the driveway and not for privacy like we used them in Sultan.


I am a bit stumped by arborvitae- it is not in my new dictionary. It certainly sounds like a lot of work. I seem to recall it is acres that you have rather than part of an acre?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh my, it is wonderful to see the whole bouquet together! You have hung in there and finished in grand style!



Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone. So glad to see the LP up and running again. The dishcloths are a fun project and it looks like there is a bit of a challenge for everyone.
> 
> I stopped in to brag that I've finally (almost) finished up the "use up Caron Simply Soft" campaign. Just finished the last of the afghans which made with scrap granny square using up all colors I still had. Now with the exception of 4 skeins of white and 2 skeins of black, only bits and pieces of less than 12 grams (not much) remains. The white and black I bought specifically for this campaign and for now will set aside until my friend Laury finishes the last of her afghans (she has 2 more to go). I expect that she will have a couple of skeins left over. We plan on putting those together with my 6 and finally finishing it off. But this could be months down the road, so for now -- I'm done with this project. So here's a picture of just finished blanket (already gifted) and a montage of the other projects. I rather feel like this was a war waged against an insidious pest that propagated overnight. And just when I thought things were under control, yesterday I went into my sewing room to get a couple of skeins I remembered having for some 20+ years to make a baby blanket. After searching through several tubs, I managed to unearth 35 skeins (8 white, 5 baby blue, 6 mint green, 16 wine red) of Jiffy acrylic. Many years ago, I was using this yarn to make sweaters for my Mom because she can't wear wool. 35 skeins -- Oh dear!!!! And so the war goes on and on and on with a different name. Have a nice white/blue baby blanket on the knitting needles now.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't recall if I ever posted this here, before, but I dug it out to make a point on another thread.
> A hat I've knitted now about three times- one blue (for me) and two in black for a couple of friends. A CO with 8 stitches, almost had me beat!


Lovely hat. All my top down hats start with a cast on of 8. But I have my own method and it works great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I like this one! This is actually one of the patterns I have printed out to do first.


 :sm24: This is version 2 a bit more accurately to the pattern- plus the left over yarn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Lovely hat. All my top down hats start with a cast on of 8. But I have my own method and it works great.


Thank you- I am still learning how to handle it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am a bit stumped by arborvitae- it is not in my new dictionary. It certainly sounds like a lot of work. I seem to recall it is acres that you have rather than part of an acre?


Yes, it is 5 acres. Will go out and take a picture and then post it. Here is hoping I can get a good one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Yes, it is 5 acres. Will go out and take a picture and then post it. Here is hoping I can get a good one!


 :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Okay, went out a took a few pictures, and then edited out some of it for personal reasons.

The rocks are all rocks that I have dug out of the field. And there is still more than enough to do this again at least 3 or 4 times. And I am still digging out rocks! I backfilled with smaller, gravel sized rocks that I have sifted out of the different garden/flower bed areas. And still sifting on them also!

The first layer of big rocks just was not giving us the look we were wanting. We want to be able to circle around in the driveway to make it easier to park. Just us. So we filled in the lower area another layer, backfilled from my huge gravel pile and then topped off with chat/small rock.

So this is some of what I have been doing. Been doing a bit of knitting also, but not a lot.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> Finished up Ears of Grain last night. Gee, hope my sink isn't dirty. ???? I'll start on Leaf Lace washcloth next. I have a small stash of cotton yarn purchased for a project that didn't work out. This is a nice way to use it.
> 
> We had a lovely day in the mountains yesterday. Our tradition is to take a champagne picnic to the mountains for my birthday. The weather was perfect, the aspens are in various shade of gold. So, do pretty. We enjoy it much better than going to a restaurant.


Sink looks fine, dishcloth looks GREAT. And HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Sounds like a wonderful outing.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I always make my kids & GKs use a blanket under their building toys, then when done I can easily dump them back in the pail, so much easier to keep them contained & prevent loss & stepping on them. Maybe your DD could try that.


What a super idea.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Everyone is sure going to have spiffy kitchens with these fancy dishcloths


Ummmm...aren't they just for show????? :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Ummmm...aren't they just for show????? :sm06: :sm09:


Yes and no...
Those who have moved not much more than a year ago are STILL moving in new gadgets as we need to. I have bought a hard cheese/zesting grater, roasting pan with rack (metal), a new digital thermometer, etc. There are a few more items yet...but the fun is finding out what and where to get it. :sm23:

I have 2+ project-itis as many LP members are suffering from.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Just finished Easter Dishcloth. Yes, I know, used a variegated yarn. First one I grabbed out of the bag. Took about 1 1/2 hour. The chart was different from the written. I used the written. Used less than 1/2 of a Peaches and Cream 2 oz skein.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Your efforts on your property are looking pretty fine!! It is quite lovely and makes me feel guilty at not working harder on mine???? Thank you for sharing. Your wash cloth turned out very nice as well.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Okay, went out a took a few pictures, and then edited out some of it for personal reasons.
> 
> The rocks are all rocks that I have dug out of the field. And there is still more than enough to do this again at least 3 or 4 times. And I am still digging out rocks! I backfilled with smaller, gravel sized rocks that I have sifted out of the different garden/flower bed areas. And still sifting on them also!
> 
> ...


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Okay, went out a took a few pictures, and then edited out some of it for personal reasons.
> 
> The rocks are all rocks that I have dug out of the field. And there is still more than enough to do this again at least 3 or 4 times. And I am still digging out rocks! I backfilled with smaller, gravel sized rocks that I have sifted out of the different garden/flower bed areas. And still sifting on them also!
> 
> ...


What a giant amount of work! But you will get exactly what you want done in the way you want it done. It'll be gorgeous when finished and more mature!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Okay, went out a took a few pictures, and then edited out some of it for personal reasons.
> 
> The rocks are all rocks that I have dug out of the field. And there is still more than enough to do this again at least 3 or 4 times. And I am still digging out rocks! I backfilled with smaller, gravel sized rocks that I have sifted out of the different garden/flower bed areas. And still sifting on them also!
> 
> ...


Your rocks are almost what I would call boulders! Well done!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just finished Easter Dishcloth. Yes, I know, used a variegated yarn. First one I grabbed out of the bag. Took about 1 1/2 hour. The chart was different from the written. I used the written. Used less than 1/2 of a Peaches and Cream 2 oz skein.


That is the good thing about doing a washcloth/dishcloth it is not a disaster if it is not perfect!
Is it the selvage that is different in the chart? I used the written instructions.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Just finished Easter Dishcloth. Yes, I know, used a variegated yarn. First one I grabbed out of the bag. Took about 1 1/2 hour. The chart was different from the written. I used the written. Used less than 1/2 of a Peaches and Cream 2 oz skein.


The design did come out VERY nice! Good going. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

JoyceinNC said:


> I've had this clipping for a long time, and still wish I could do this!


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> I need to. We had built a rock wall along side the drive way. And now we are putting in a row of arborvitae in front of the rocks. The rocks were not used to be "pretty", but because we had so many and why not! Now we will be putting in the arborvitae. Put in 10 already, and DH said we will probably need around 46. And that is putting them three feet apart! We will be keeping them trimmed down to hedge height. More as an outline for the southside of the driveway and not for privacy like we used them in Sultan.


It sounds great but that is a long drive :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: This is version 2 a bit more accurately to the pattern- plus the left over yarn!


Lovely work but not enough yarn for another what a shame.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Okay, went out a took a few pictures, and then edited out some of it for personal reasons.
> 
> The rocks are all rocks that I have dug out of the field. And there is still more than enough to do this again at least 3 or 4 times. And I am still digging out rocks! I backfilled with smaller, gravel sized rocks that I have sifted out of the different garden/flower bed areas. And still sifting on them also!
> 
> ...


That looks great. It sounds hard work but it will be worth it get it how you want it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Just finished Easter Dishcloth. Yes, I know, used a variegated yarn. First one I grabbed out of the bag. Took about 1 1/2 hour. The chart was different from the written. I used the written. Used less than 1/2 of a Peaches and Cream 2 oz skein.


That looks good. You must be a great deal faster than me :sm24:


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you- the yarn was some that I asked a KP member, Desiree Ross to dye for me- I love it. I knitted it also in the shawl, 'Waiting for Rain'.


Do not mean to interrupt but your shawl is so pretty I had to tell you.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Julie (lurker 2) - nice Easter dishcloth. I would not have frogged for the border either. Although I did drop down and fix a few missed slip-stitches at the edge, which is surprisingly easier than laddering down in the middle. And nice Easter dishcloth redux. 

Vickie - have fun at the Blues festival!

DeEtta (belle1) - Wow! I remember all your postings as you were working on this project. Quite an accomplishment. Number 8 is my favorite. Put down your hook and go bake something 

Barbara (babalou) - Your Ears of Grain looks good. I like the hanging tab that you added. Sometimes I use my dish cloths to clean the sink - they are soft enough not to scratch but strong enough to take it. Happy belated birthday!!

JanetLee (run4fitness) - Isn't amazing how prolific rocks are? Seems they breed faster than the proverbial rabbits, lol. Good luck with your continuing yard project. I was considering trying some of the multitude of variegated balls I have, glad to see they turn out ok. Maybe better on a plain dishrag but I really need something to keep my interest, row after row of SS or garter is well, row after row after row, lol. 


The chart for the Easter dishcloth was misplaced so I never even saw it. You are right. It is not the same as the written. It is a simple pattern so I am surprised at the error.

I have cast on for the Leaf Lace wash cloth using some Crafter's Secret cotton yarn I picked up in a sale bin at one of the big box stores. On a whim I weighed the ball - it is only 56 grams whereas the label states 71 grams. The ball does not seem tampered with and appears the same as the other balls, which are the correct weight. Grrr to those thieves that buy a skein, use part of it, then return it to the store as 'unused'. Aside from the lower than pond scum person, the future purchaser is expecting to have the correct yardage - someone might not be able to finish a project (a one-sleeved sweater would be weird looking). The only one here who might be ok with shortage is DeEtta who now has a surprise 36 balls to knit/crochet into something. :-D

Back to work, probably should type something that I get paid to do. Hope all have a nice day,

Melanie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely work but not enough yarn for another what a shame.


Thank you, Norma- it says approximately 95metres, so I guess knitting two out of it was not too bad! I like to have green at the kitchen sink, so will probably keep these, the sweater one may end up gifted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Roses and cats said:


> Do not mean to interrupt but your shawl is so pretty I had to tell you.


You are most welcome! And thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Julie (lurker 2) - nice Easter dishcloth. I would not have frogged for the border either. Although I did drop down and fix a few missed slip-stitches at the edge, which is surprisingly easier than laddering down in the middle. And nice Easter dishcloth redux.
> 
> Vickie - have fun at the Blues festival!
> 
> ...


Thank you Melanie- they have been fun to knit- I am between small projects presently- so that has worked out well.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is my sweater, not blocked. I am enjoying this and I needed some new ones. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my sweater, not blocked. I am enjoying this and I needed some new ones. :sm24:


Looks good Norma! I think you resolved the neck shaping better than I did!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: This is version 2 a bit more accurately to the pattern- plus the left over yarn!


Very close on the yarn use. I like when I can use it up.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Okay, went out a took a few pictures, and then edited out some of it for personal reasons.
> 
> The rocks are all rocks that I have dug out of the field. And there is still more than enough to do this again at least 3 or 4 times. And I am still digging out rocks! I backfilled with smaller, gravel sized rocks that I have sifted out of the different garden/flower bed areas. And still sifting on them also!
> 
> ...


Wow, those are huge backbreaking rocks. It looks really good.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Sink looks fine, dishcloth looks GREAT. And HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Sounds like a wonderful outing.


Thanks, Del!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my sweater, not blocked. I am enjoying this and I needed some new ones. :sm24:


It looks good, Norma.

And thanks, Melanie, for the comments and belated birthday. Now, get back to work. ????


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...DeEtta (belle1) - Wow! I remember all your postings as you were working on this project. Quite an accomplishment. Number 8 is my favorite. Put down your hook and go bake something


Okay -- yesterday, I canned pears - made pear sauce (like applesauce but with pears) and finished up the night with 5 chocolate cream pies for a funeral today. Wasn't sure how much filling I was going to need so made it from scratch with 12 cups of milk. Believe me when I say that's a lot of chocolate filling. Have a nice amount left over for me. Need to whip up some cream and decorate the top of the pies in about an hour or so before I leave the house. No knitting yesterday.

Have a wonderful day everyone. Today I go to Celebrate the Life of a wonderful man who is in part responsible for the size of my stash. He and his wife handled an estate where all the yarn was bequeathed to me -- it was 6 large moving boxes absolutely crammed full of high-end yarns. After I got it sorted out and bagged, there was the equivalent of 13 large plastic tubs. So I called my knitting and crocheting friends and said "come and get it!!!" Of the 13 tubs, they took all but 5 -- which mostly ended up being odds and ends and a lot of mohair products. The lady who gave me her yarn came from San Francisco, traveled the world and only bought high-end yarns -- many from Finland, France, England, etc. The only bad thing was that our colour palettes didn't match. Since that happened now some 10 years ago, I feel like the size and content of my stash has been out of control. It will take me awhile, but I'm determined to return my "yarn warehouse" to manageable proportions of yarns that excite me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I've had this clipping for a long time, and still wish I could do this!


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Okay, went out a took a few pictures, and then edited out some of it for personal reasons.
> 
> The rocks are all rocks that I have dug out of the field. And there is still more than enough to do this again at least 3 or 4 times. And I am still digging out rocks! I backfilled with smaller, gravel sized rocks that I have sifted out of the different garden/flower bed areas. And still sifting on them also!
> 
> ...


After all that work I'm surprised your back isn't broken. I had to look up arborvitae, here people just call them pyramid cedars
It's looking great.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Very kind of you to make five chocolate pies, DeEtta. I imagine getting that much yarn must have felt like getting the contents of a store. Your friends must have felt like they hit the jackpot!

I made the Lace leaf washcloth last night. It is an easy pattern and pretty, too. Should have added a tab on it. They dry faster when you can hang them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Very kind of you to make five chocolate pies, DeEtta. I imagine getting that much yarn must have felt like getting the contents of a store. Your friends must have felt like they hit the jackpot!
> 
> I made the Lace leaf washcloth last night. It is an easy pattern and pretty, too. Should have added a tab on it. They dry faster when you can hang them.


That's very pretty


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my sweater, not blocked. I am enjoying this and I needed some new ones. :sm24:


Very pretty! :sm24: for the improvisation.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looks good Norma! I think you resolved the neck shaping better than I did!


Thanks, Julie.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> It looks good, Norma.
> 
> And thanks, Melanie, for the comments and belated birthday. Now, get back to work. ????


Thank you so much.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> I'm determined to return my "yarn warehouse" to manageable proportions of yarns that excite me.


 :sm17: Good luck with that, especially since more yarn keeps appearing on your doorstep!! :sm09:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DeEtta, that sounds a busy day. What a wonderful bequest.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> Very kind of you to make five chocolate pies, DeEtta. I imagine getting that much yarn must have felt like getting the contents of a store. Your friends must have felt like they hit the jackpot!
> 
> I made the Lace leaf washcloth last night. It is an easy pattern and pretty, too. Should have added a tab on it. They dry faster when you can hang them.


Yours looks so nice. Just hope the one I've got on the needles looks as good when done. Didn't get anything done on it yesterday.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Very kind of you to make five chocolate pies, DeEtta. I imagine getting that much yarn must have felt like getting the contents of a store. Your friends must have felt like they hit the jackpot!
> 
> I made the Lace leaf washcloth last night. It is an easy pattern and pretty, too. Should have added a tab on it. They dry faster when you can hang them.


Very pretty. I LOVE the colour.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> Very pretty! :sm24: for the improvisation.


Thank you. I am all for changing things to suit me :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's very pretty


Thank you, Bonnie.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Yours looks so nice. Just hope the one I've got on the needles looks as good when done. Didn't get anything done on it yesterday.


Thank you. These are so easy to pick up and do quickly. I'm sure your's will look great.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Very pretty. I LOVE the colour.


It is a great color, isn't it? My next one is similar in color, just a bit lighter.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Norma, your sweater dish cloth really turned out nice. You really have that pattern dialed in. I agree with Julie about not always having a second end of yarn available to work this pattern as written. I am thinking that using a cone of cotton will not work unless the yarn is cut.

Barbara, I love your red Lace Leaf cloth. That will probably be my second one. 


I am still marveling about JanetLea's driveway and all the hard work she put in it. It really looks great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Very close on the yarn use. I like when I can use it up.


I was getting a bit concerned whether or not I had enough!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Okay -- yesterday, I canned pears - made pear sauce (like applesauce but with pears) and finished up the night with 5 chocolate cream pies for a funeral today. Wasn't sure how much filling I was going to need so made it from scratch with 12 cups of milk. Believe me when I say that's a lot of chocolate filling. Have a nice amount left over for me. Need to whip up some cream and decorate the top of the pies in about an hour or so before I leave the house. No knitting yesterday.
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone. Today I go to Celebrate the Life of a wonderful man who is in part responsible for the size of my stash. He and his wife handled an estate where all the yarn was bequeathed to me -- it was 6 large moving boxes absolutely crammed full of high-end yarns. After I got it sorted out and bagged, there was the equivalent of 13 large plastic tubs. So I called my knitting and crocheting friends and said "come and get it!!!" Of the 13 tubs, they took all but 5 -- which mostly ended up being odds and ends and a lot of mohair products. The lady who gave me her yarn came from San Francisco, traveled the world and only bought high-end yarns -- many from Finland, France, England, etc. The only bad thing was that our colour palettes didn't match. Since that happened now some 10 years ago, I feel like the size and content of my stash has been out of control. It will take me awhile, but I'm determined to return my "yarn warehouse" to manageable proportions of yarns that excite me.


May you have a tremendous celebration of your friend's life!

That was an awful lot of yarn to inherit- pity about the colour problem- but nice that they are good quality yarns- not keen on cheap fibres myself- except when they are genuine reductions- I bought up a lot of Anny Blatt and Debbie Bliss when a local supplier was going out of business- I was sad to loose a good LYS though.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jangmb said:


> Norma, your sweater dish cloth really turned out nice. You really have that pattern dialed in. I agree with Julie about not always having a second end of yarn available to work this pattern as written. I am thinking that using a cone of cotton will not work unless the yarn is cut.
> 
> Barbara, I love your red Lace Leaf cloth. That will probably be my second one.
> 
> I am still marveling about JanetLea's driveway and all the hard work she put in it. It really looks great.


Thanks, Jan. I have been doing quite a bit of test knitting and some of them don't think about us users. They need test knitters so sort out the glitches.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Norma, your sweater dish cloth really turned out nice. You really have that pattern dialed in. I agree with Julie about not always having a second end of yarn available to work this pattern as written. I am thinking that using a cone of cotton will not work unless the yarn is cut.
> 
> Barbara, I love your red Lace Leaf cloth. That will probably be my second one.
> 
> I am still marveling about JanetLea's driveway and all the hard work she put in it. It really looks great.


Thank you, Jan.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was getting a bit concerned whether or not I had enough!


I would have been, too!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I've been knitting snowflakes in Elizabeth's Snowflake make along. I want to make 7 and I have 6 done. Here are some pics. All made with size 1 dpn using Aunt Lydia's #10 crochet cotton. My plan is to starch them very stiff and hang from my chandelier over the dining room table at Christmas.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> I've been knitting snowflakes in Elizabeth's Snowflake make along. I want to make 7 and I have 6 done. Here are some pics. All made with size 1 dpn using Aunt Lydia's #10 crochet cotton. My plan is to starch them very stiff and hang from my chandelier over the dining room table at Christmas.


Gorgeous snowflakes!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Gorgeous snowflakes!


Thank you, Del!


----------



## ellen_purls (Sep 20, 2016)

Babalou said:


> Very kind of you to make five chocolate pies, DeEtta. I imagine getting that much yarn must have felt like getting the contents of a store. Your friends must have felt like they hit the jackpot!
> 
> I made the Lace leaf washcloth last night. It is an easy pattern and pretty, too. Should have added a tab on it. They dry faster when you can hang them.


It is beautiful. I love the colour. I am working this pattern right now in blue. I have had to rip it out at least 3 times because I keep forgetting to knit the first 6 stitches on all rows so the garter lump is missing. I guess that is how I learn, redo redo redo.

Tell me how you would add a tab - that sounds like a very good idea!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

ellen_purls said:


> It is beautiful. I love the colour. I am working this pattern right now in blue. I have had to rip it out at least 3 times because I keep forgetting to knit the first 6 stitches on all rows so the garter lump is missing. I guess that is how I learn, redo redo redo.
> 
> Tell me how you would add a tab - that sounds like a very good idea!


Thank you, Ellen. I followed the directions on the first one I did, will have to go back and look for the name. But basically when binding off, keep the last four stitches and knit garter stitch on them for 4-6", depending upon how long you want your tab. Then bind off and sew to the back of the dishcloth.

It is on the Ears of Grain washcloth.


----------



## ellen_purls (Sep 20, 2016)

Babalou said:


> Thank you, Ellen. I followed the directions on the first one I did, will have to go back and look for the name. But basically when binding off, keep the last four stitches and knit garter stitch on them for 4-6", depending upon how long you want your tab. Then bind off and sew to the back of the dishcloth.
> 
> It is on the Ears of Grain washcloth.


Oh thanks, I can do that!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> I've been knitting snowflakes in Elizabeth's Snowflake make along. I want to make 7 and I have 6 done. Here are some pics. All made with size 1 dpn using Aunt Lydia's #10 crochet cotton. My plan is to starch them very stiff and hang from my chandelier over the dining room table at Christmas.


They are very pretty, indeed.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Norma - your little sweater dishcloth looks great! 

DeEtta (belle1) - that is a lot of chocolate filling. Must be such a hardship to have leftovers ;-) On a serious note, I hope the Life Celebration is a wonderful event. Enjoy the stash diving too.

Barbara (babalou) - that is a cheerful looking dish cloth. Nicely knitted. The snowflakes look great! Love the chandelier idea. And thanks for the hanging tab instructions.

ellen_purls - glad you are joining us. We call the missed things 'design elements'.  I put a stitch marker after the six stitches as a reminder. 


Work day is almost done. I will, hopefully, get to finish, or at least work, on the current dish cloth (Leaf Lace). I posted a comment on the Moth Cloth Ravelry page about the pattern typos (others posted in their project notes). An update was posted today so the designer took the time to fix it. Yay! Maybe I'll mention the chart / written directions difference for the Easter dishcloth on Ravelry too. It is good when the errors get fixed. Thanks to those of you who noticed.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Hopefully someone will attach the corrected version of that pattern that was in error... please.

I am serious about not having a word processing program on this device. I had to choose between a language translation program or the word processor. I like to shop in stores where the owners do not have English as their 1st language.

I needed something to translate those non-english labels. Blame being an Army brat on wanting to explore the "other" stores. :sm23: 

I have 1 finished ornament and almost a second. I need to finish the socks I have started. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I would have been, too!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I've been knitting snowflakes in Elizabeth's Snowflake make along. I want to make 7 and I have 6 done. Here are some pics. All made with size 1 dpn using Aunt Lydia's #10 crochet cotton. My plan is to starch them very stiff and hang from my chandelier over the dining room table at Christmas.


These are, and will be lovely, Barbara!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your rocks are almost what I would call boulders! Well done!


I think I would also! Some are really big and heavy! Those get rolled, not picked up!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is the good thing about doing a washcloth/dishcloth it is not a disaster if it is not perfect!
> Is it the selvage that is different in the chart? I used the written instructions.


The chart has more stitches and doesn't have part of the beginning/end design.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> The design did come out VERY nice! Good going. :sm24:


Thanks, now which one is next?!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It sounds great but that is a long drive :sm24:


Yes it is, but it keeps us a bit off the main road, which is a good thing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That looks great. It sounds hard work but it will be worth it get it how you want it.


Hard work, but good exercise! Just means I can have that second piece of Dove dark chocolate! :sm08:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That looks good. You must be a great deal faster than me :sm24:


Thanks, but this was an easy repeat. Almost knits itself once you get going.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my sweater, not blocked. I am enjoying this and I needed some new ones. :sm24:


Nice sweater, a good combination of texture, cable and a bit of lace. Win all around. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Wow, those are huge backbreaking rocks. It looks really good.


Thanks, just keep your toes back! That is why I am wearing my harden toed boots while working with them. Yes, I have dropped a few! :sm13:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> After all that work I'm surprised your back isn't broken. I had to look up arborvitae, here people just call them pyramid cedars
> It's looking great.


Thanks, but I just do a couple of hours at a time. No need to wear myself out, and I will eventually get it done. Since I am doing most of it by myself, I do need to pace myself.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Very kind of you to make five chocolate pies, DeEtta. I imagine getting that much yarn must have felt like getting the contents of a store. Your friends must have felt like they hit the jackpot!
> 
> I made the Lace leaf washcloth last night. It is an easy pattern and pretty, too. Should have added a tab on it. They dry faster when you can hang them.


Oooh, I like! I have some red I was debating on pulling out. It is so much prettier than the dull yellow I was gifted with many moons ago.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I am still marveling about JanetLea's driveway and all the hard work she put in it. It really looks great.


Thanks, but I am a long way from finished! No big hurry, just moving along at my own pace.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I've been knitting snowflakes in Elizabeth's Snowflake make along. I want to make 7 and I have 6 done. Here are some pics. All made with size 1 dpn using Aunt Lydia's #10 crochet cotton. My plan is to starch them very stiff and hang from my chandelier over the dining room table at Christmas.


Very nice snowflakes, and you already have the ends woven in! :sm24:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I love your snowflakes, Barbara. White Christmas decorations are beautiful.

I have completed my sweater dish cloth, woven in ends and all. If I do this one again I will delete the last cable. I missed it on the left side as I was confused over the pattern. I prefer that more than the right hand side.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Oooh, I like! I have some red I was debating on pulling out. It is so much prettier than the dull yellow I was gifted with many moons ago.


I agree that beautiful rich red with that pattern is very striking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I think I would also! Some are really big and heavy! Those get rolled, not picked up!


I think you would be quite impressed if you could see the size of the boulders I was moving, back in 1973, in my garden in Mt Eden. I undertook a lot of landscaping with crowbar and wheel barrow, was very proud of my labours and the results, but my stupid ex would not settle. The estimated value now is $2,600,000, and we were paying $18,000 back then. I had hoped to live out my years there. Oh well, such is life!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> The chart has more stitches and doesn't have part of the beginning/end design.


 :sm25:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I love your snowflakes, Barbara. White Christmas decorations are beautiful.
> 
> I have completed my sweater dish cloth, woven in ends and all. If I do this one again I will delete the last cable. I missed it on the left side as I was confused over the pattern. I prefer that more than the right hand side.


It is a lovely colour, well done Jan.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I've been knitting snowflakes in Elizabeth's Snowflake make along. I want to make 7 and I have 6 done. Here are some pics. All made with size 1 dpn using Aunt Lydia's #10 crochet cotton. My plan is to starch them very stiff and hang from my chandelier over the dining room table at Christmas.


Barbara -- they are wonderful and nicely done too. Interesting that all of them have 'space' names except for Emma. That appeals to my sense of whimsy. I've done a lot of work with Aunt Lydia's #10 and really do like working with it. These snowflakes really appeal to me right now.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> They are very pretty, indeed.


Thank you, Norma.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Melanie. I shall download the new pattern.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Hard work, but good exercise! Just means I can have that second piece of Dove dark chocolate! :sm08:


Brilliant :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Nice sweater, a good combination of texture, cable and a bit of lace. Win all around. :sm24:


Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jangmb said:


> I love your snowflakes, Barbara. White Christmas decorations are beautiful.
> 
> I have completed my sweater dish cloth, woven in ends and all. If I do this one again I will delete the last cable. I missed it on the left side as I was confused over the pattern. I prefer that more than the right hand side.


It is very pretty. I do love the colour. I solved the problem of that last cable by moving it up a row, I think to row 43 to make it the same as the other cable C4F.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Babalou said:


> Very kind of you to make five chocolate pies, DeEtta. I imagine getting that much yarn must have felt like getting the contents of a store. Your friends must have felt like they hit the jackpot!
> 
> I made the Lace leaf washcloth last night. It is an easy pattern and pretty, too. Should have added a tab on it. They dry faster when you can hang them.


Very nice and I really like the colour!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Babalou said:


> I've been knitting snowflakes in Elizabeth's Snowflake make along. I want to make 7 and I have 6 done. Here are some pics. All made with size 1 dpn using Aunt Lydia's #10 crochet cotton. My plan is to starch them very stiff and hang from my chandelier over the dining room table at Christmas.


Barbara they are all beautiful!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

jangmb said:


> I love your snowflakes, Barbara. White Christmas decorations are beautiful.
> 
> I have completed my sweater dish cloth, woven in ends and all. If I do this one again I will delete the last cable. I missed it on the left side as I was confused over the pattern. I prefer that more than the right hand side.


This pattern didn't grab me when I saw it, but the red really does add something! It's quite pretty!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

I may not be knitting, nor in a yarn shop, but I’m surrounded by Cotton!!! Isn’t that apropos??? Driving from Memphis through Mississippi to Tunica where we are staying and then to Helena Arkansas we are surrounded by casinos and cotton fields! I had seen them on previous trips but this is first time here in October. They are harvesting the fields right now. Rows and rows and acres and acres of scratchy cotton balls. The irrigation system is 17 sections long and automated. Melanie, this one is for you, we saw a Payne tail dragged crop dusting as we were driving. Not real happy about being around while he sprayed heaven knows what. These planes make good tow planes for the gliding operations but are very carefully checked before sale for signs of corrosion due to all the chemicals they sprayed.
They now harvest the cotton mechanically and we saw this massive machine working yesterday, They they deposit the huge round bails of cotton wrapped in yellow plastic along the edge of the fields to be picked up. What a difference from the old “traditional” ways of hand picking the cotton out in the blazing sun and dragging a sack on your back... And this is the birthplace of the blues in many ways...
I am missing my knitting but the music has been wonderful! Catch up soon!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Jan - what a great color for your sweater dish cloth! I am rethinking my white cotton now and must go stash diving.

Vickie - glad you are enjoying your trip. I love to watch the crop dusters, looks like fun flying (except for the chemical spraying part, lol). There is even a maneuver named after them - AG turns.

Karen - the updated Moth Cloth pattern is attached.


I am almost finished with the Lace Leaves wash cloth. DH kept interrupting my knitting and TV (football) last night so I did not get as much done as I would have like. But such is life.  I did finish the September clue of Toni's (stlorenz) Year Of scarf. Only one Year Of left to catch up. I have Aug and Sep to do and Oct and Nov have been released early so four months. Egad!


The revised Moth Cloth:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for that revision, Melanie.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Both computers down right now. I will catch up when I can. p13


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Barbara they are all beautiful!


Thank you, Vickie.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> These are, and will be lovely, Barbara!


Thanks, Julie.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Oooh, I like! I have some red I was debating on pulling out. It is so much prettier than the dull yellow I was gifted with many moons ago.


I like the red too, really reddish orange.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Very nice snowflakes, and you already have the ends woven in! :sm24:


There are a lot of ends, too....13 I think.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jangmb said:


> I love your snowflakes, Barbara. White Christmas decorations are beautiful.
> 
> I have completed my sweater dish cloth, woven in ends and all. If I do this one again I will delete the last cable. I missed it on the left side as I was confused over the pattern. I prefer that more than the right hand side.


That is so cute, Jan. I'm working on two other projects with cables and probably will pass on this one given the problems others have had and cables are NOT my favorite thing.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think you would be quite impressed if you could see the size of the boulders I was moving, back in 1973, in my garden in Mt Eden. I undertook a lot of landscaping with crowbar and wheel barrow, was very proud of my labours and the results, but my stupid ex would not settle. The estimated value now is $2,600,000, and we were paying $18,000 back then. I had hoped to live out my years there. Oh well, such is life!


That is a tad bittersweet.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Barbara -- they are wonderful and nicely done too. Interesting that all of them have 'space' names except for Emma. That appeals to my sense of whimsy. I've done a lot of work with Aunt Lydia's #10 and really do like working with it. These snowflakes really appeal to me right now.


Thank you, DeEtta. They are all Elizabeth "Dogyarns" Ravenwood's design. The celestial ones are from her 2015 collection, I think it is $6 for five patterns both with and without beaded instructions. Emma comes from her 2013 collection, I think it is $5 for five patterns.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I love your snowflakes, Barbara. White Christmas decorations are beautiful.
> 
> I have completed my sweater dish cloth, woven in ends and all. If I do this one again I will delete the last cable. I missed it on the left side as I was confused over the pattern. I prefer that more than the right hand side.


That's cute. I've never seen one like this. But the problem is that it's too cute to use!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Julie.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is so cute, Jan. I'm working on two other projects with cables and probably will pass on this one given the problems others have had and cables are NOT my favorite thing.


Forgive me for giggling, Barbara, Mum had me cabling at 12, when she insisted I need make some bootees for a friend of her's imminent baby- you learn a lot of skills with baby bootees!!!!!! (yarn overs, and some quite complex things at the heel and toe- probably explains why I have absolutely no urge to knit anything for babies!!!!!! (Plus they were cabled at the leg.) Au contraire, I love to cable!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh, Bev, I am so sorry about your computer problems. Boo Hoo. That is just aggravating. We have three computers that we use in my husband's shop. We just put up a new building and are in the process of moving the computers and hooking up to equipment. That is a miserable pain as well. You know how when it is the most inopportune time, something breaks, well, one of the computers hard drives decided to crash. Grrrr. Some of the software is so demanding and doesn't play well with other software, it gets to be rather tricky to make things work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is a tad bittersweet.


If you Google 42 Marlborough Street, Mt Eden, Auckland, you can see the house next door- does not have the same fretwork, (gingerbread) but largely similar. Style of house built just before the turn of the previous century.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> That's cute. I've never seen one like this. But the problem is that it's too cute to use!


Possibly! But I, just yesterday have had a request that I make them as Christmas gifts!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Oh, Bev, I am so sorry about your computer problems. Boo Hoo. That is just aggravating. We have three computers that we use in my husband's shop. We just put up a new building and are in the process of moving the computers and hooking up to equipment. That is a miserable pain as well. You know how when it is the most inopportune time, something breaks, well, one of the computers hard drives decided to crash. Grrrr. Some of the software is so demanding and doesn't play well with other software, it gets to be rather tricky to make things work.


Seconding Jan's sentiment, Bev!

But also, how frustrating that is for you and your husband, Jan.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Possibly! But I, just yesterday have had a request that I make them as Christmas gifts!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Both computers down right now. I will catch up when I can. p13


If you're willing to drive down to Indianapolis I can save you quite a bit of money. All you have to do is buy the hard drive(s) and other parts/software.

If you simply just need a working main board...I do have 2 older towers that have the Ram and main CPU working together nicely. We can move quite a few of your items to bring costs down.

We can either have you get a solid state hard drive or a SATA (would mean the other tower that has more of a range of upgrade on ram possible). You might want the newer tower as it works best with SATA drives.

Let me know what you need.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I have finished another dish cloth! That makes three completed projects, wahoo!!

This is the Lace Leaf wash cloth. Sorry for the reflected lights, my kitchen counter must be clean, lol! It is actually black granite.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Forgive me for giggling, Barbara, Mum had me cabling at 12, when she insisted I need make some bootees for a friend of her's imminent baby- you learn a lot of skills with baby bootees!!!!!! (yarn overs, and some quite complex things at the heel and toe- probably explains why I have absolutely no urge to knit anything for babies!!!!!! (Plus they were cabled at the leg.) Au contraire, I love to cable!


It seems for the past year or so that many of the patterns advertised are with cables of some sort. Perhaps,I should have learned when I was young, like you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> I have finished another dish cloth! That makes three completed projects, wahoo!!
> 
> This is the Lace Leaf wash cloth. Sorry for the reflected lights, my kitchen counter must be clean, lol! It is actually black granite.


That is great.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I have finished another dish cloth! That makes three completed projects, wahoo!!
> 
> This is the Lace Leaf wash cloth. Sorry for the reflected lights, my kitchen counter must be clean, lol! It is actually black granite.


Looks great, Melanie. I'm working on the moth dishcloth now. And finished up Snowflake number 7 last night. Now I need to starch them. Fighting a headache today and binge watching movies in bed.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Looks great, Melanie. I'm working on the moth dishcloth now. And finished up Snowflake number 7 last night. Now I need to starch them. Fighting a headache today and binge watching movies in bed.


I do hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I have finished another dish cloth! That makes three completed projects, wahoo!!
> 
> This is the Lace Leaf wash cloth. Sorry for the reflected lights, my kitchen counter must be clean, lol! It is actually black granite.


It is a very gay pink- will brighten the day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It seems for the past year or so that many of the patterns advertised are with cables of some sort. Perhaps,I should have learned when I was young, like you.


It was a task set by mother, as she did with so many things- but I am glad I learned while young. I am wondering what it is that you find hard about cabling?- maybe there is a solution?


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> I have finished another dish cloth! That makes three completed projects, wahoo!!
> 
> This is the Lace Leaf wash cloth. Sorry for the reflected lights, my kitchen counter must be clean, lol! It is actually black granite.


Yay!...Looks fantastic.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> Looks great, Melanie. I'm working on the moth dishcloth now. And finished up Snowflake number 7 last night. Now I need to starch them. Fighting a headache today and binge watching movies in bed.


Hope your H/A is resolved soon. Hooray for bed & movies!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Looks great, Melanie. I'm working on the moth dishcloth now. And finished up Snowflake number 7 last night. Now I need to starch them. Fighting a headache today and binge watching movies in bed.


Hope you are feeling better, by the time you read this!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A second sweater dishcloth, this time in a cotton linen mix, knitted on 3.75mm and 4mm needles- it is quite a bit larger than my first one, being in a heavier weight yarn. Slightly distorted by the angle of the camera.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Looks great, Melanie. I'm working on the moth dishcloth now. And finished up Snowflake number 7 last night. Now I need to starch them. Fighting a headache today and binge watching movies in bed.


We've (my family and I) have all been hit with very early, unexpected flu-like sickness. The kind of yucky stuff that usually doesn't come around until January or February. Has really taken the "wind out of my sails" if you know what I mean. I like your idea of binge watching movies in bed!!! Hope your headache is long gone by now!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> A second sweater dishcloth, this time in a cotton linen mix, knitted on 3.75mm and 4mm needles- it is quite a bit larger than my first one, being in a heavier weight yarn. Slightly distorted by the angle of the camera.


Great stitch definition. I love it.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Hoping bed and movies gave your headache a chance to move on, Barbara.

Love your dishcloth, Melanie. It a lovely pattern. I need to shop for more colorful cotton.

Your sweater dish cloth is a winner, Julie. After doing one, it may go better. I am hoping that anyway!????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great stitch definition. I love it.


Thank you Norma- it is nice and chunky!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Hoping bed and movies gave your headache a chance to move on, Barbara.
> 
> Love your dishcloth, Melanie. It a lovely pattern. I need to shop for more colorful cotton.
> 
> Your sweater dish cloth is a winner, Julie. After doing one, it may go better. I am hoping that anyway!????


Thank you, Jan! I found it easier on the second one, especially with that problem neck. Hope it is the same for you! I really like the central cable and hope to use it elsewhere.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Jan. DS ordered a new motherboard and put it in last night. It's been a tad frustrating for him. He's been working on it off and on the last three months, but we are good to go now. The Laptop smells burnt, but still powers up. He order a new fan for it. Hopefully, that will be up and running in a week. Your red sweater dishcloth is wonderful. 

Joyce, that cartoon is very cute. It would have come in quite handy when the kids were little.  Hope you and your family are feeling better soon. Never did enjoy those flu things that hit when the kids were young.

Julie, love your second dishcloth.  Gorgeous Lovely 3rd sweater dishcloth.

Wow, JanetLee, your driveway edging looks great. So does your dishcloth.

Roses and Cats, you did not interrupt, you joined in the conversation. Welcome.

Melanie, so sorry your yarn is underweight. A shame if you run out before it is done. Lovely Lace Leaf

Norma, loved your sweater dishcloth. 

DeEtta, I bet your house smelled quite yummy while you were doing all that cooking.  Have a great celebration of your friend's life.

Barbara, nice Lace Leaf. That is what I am working on. I got a bit more knitting done while the computer was down. Love your snowflakes also. I made a few of them a few years ago when the LP did them. Hope your headache clears up soon.

Vicki, sounds like you are having a grand time. Lots of things to see.

THanks so much, Karen, for your offer. The one we have is one of the newer smaller towers and we love it. My son Tim is in IT and he keeps up going. In fact, he scavangered this one out of the trash bin at his work, cleaned it up and made it run for us. It ran for over a year, then started giving fits. So, he's been working on it off and on for 3 months. We think we have it fixed now-fingers and toes crossed. 

I would post pics of our vacation, but those pics are on the laptop, which is currently down.

I am doing my first paying photo job tomorrow-engagement pics.  It is a friend of my DS. So today I practiced on DS and his wife. Pretty pleased with how they came out.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think you would be quite impressed if you could see the size of the boulders I was moving, back in 1973, in my garden in Mt Eden. I undertook a lot of landscaping with crowbar and wheel barrow, was very proud of my labours and the results, but my stupid ex would not settle. The estimated value now is $2,600,000, and we were paying $18,000 back then. I had hoped to live out my years there. Oh well, such is life!


That is a shame. And a lot of hard work! I dug all the rocks using a potato fork. Some folks just call it a digging fork. I can lever up some nice sized rocks out of their holes, and them just roll them into a pile for DH to load up on the tractor/loader.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Forgive me for giggling, Barbara, Mum had me cabling at 12, when she insisted I need make some bootees for a friend of her's imminent baby- you learn a lot of skills with baby bootees!!!!!! (yarn overs, and some quite complex things at the heel and toe- probably explains why I have absolutely no urge to knit anything for babies!!!!!! (Plus they were cabled at the leg.) Au contraire, I love to cable!


I guess that worked both ways! I started on doll clothes for my sister. I was never much on dolls, but I did make a lot of clothes for Barb's dolls. Sewing and knitting.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Possibly! But I, just yesterday have had a request that I make them as Christmas gifts!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I have finished another dish cloth! That makes three completed projects, wahoo!!
> 
> This is the Lace Leaf wash cloth. Sorry for the reflected lights, my kitchen counter must be clean, lol! It is actually black granite.


That is lovely, is it a red or a dark pink? Like the granite!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A second sweater dishcloth, this time in a cotton linen mix, knitted on 3.75mm and 4mm needles- it is quite a bit larger than my first one, being in a heavier weight yarn. Slightly distorted by the angle of the camera.


Nice! Looks like a little girl's sweater. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

We finished planting the shrubs along the driveway today. We did 15 plants yesterday and the final 11 today. I was digging the holes while DH went to pick up the plants and then to pick up a load of composted top soil for filling in around the plants. So, it was a total of 36 shrubs. And it is all done! Just need to keep them somewhat well watered when it doesn't rain. The soil I dug out to make the holes was put in a low spot in the yard. Now that section looks a lot better also!

So here are a few more photos of the finished project.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> We finished planting the shrubs along the driveway today. We did 15 plants yesterday and the final 11 today. I was digging the holes while DH went to pick up the plants and then to pick up a lot of composted top soil for filling in around the plants. So, it was a total of 36 shrubs. And it is all done! Just need to keep them somewhat well watered when it doesn't rain. The soil I dug out to make the holes was put in a low spot in the yard. Now that section looks a lot better also!
> 
> So here are a few more photos of the finished project.


Just....WOW! Really looking good.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

jangmb said:


> Your sweater dish cloth is a winner, Julie.
> 
> Totally agree. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Jan. DS ordered a new motherboard and put it in last night. It's been a tad frustrating for him. He's been working on it off and on the last three months, but we are good to go now. The Laptop smells burnt, but still powers up. He order a new fan for it. Hopefully, that will be up and running in a week. Your red sweater dishcloth is wonderful.
> 
> Joyce, that cartoon is very cute. It would have come in quite handy when the kids were little.  Hope you and your family are feeling better soon. Never did enjoy those flu things that hit when the kids were young.
> 
> ...


Good to hear you're back in business with a computer. And HOORAY for a paying photo shoot.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I do hope you feel better soon.


Thank you, Norma. Just an off day; I am feeling a bit better this evening.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a task set by mother, as she did with so many things- but I am glad I learned while young. I am wondering what it is that you find hard about cabling?- maybe there is a solution?


I'm not sure I find them hard, it could be that most cabled things are for colder weather than we have here or that I don't like fiddling with the cable needle.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Hope your H/A is resolved soon. Hooray for bed & movies!


Thanks, Del. The headache is a bit better. I have Amazon Prime and find a lot of movies there when there isn't one on TV.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you are feeling better, by the time you read this!


I'm getting there, thanks! Like your new sweater dishcloth, too!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> We've (my family and I) have all been hit with very early, unexpected flu-like sickness. The kind of yucky stuff that usually doesn't come around until January or February. Has really taken the "wind out of my sails" if you know what I mean. I like your idea of binge watching movies in bed!!! Hope your headache is long gone by now!


Nasty, Joyce. I hope everyone is better by now. Headache is improving. I haven't wanted to eat much today but DH made me some scrambled eggs that tasted good.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Jan. DS ordered a new motherboard and put it in last night. It's been a tad frustrating for him. He's been working on it off and on the last three months, but we are good to go now. The Laptop smells burnt, but still powers up. He order a new fan for it. Hopefully, that will be up and running in a week. Your red sweater dishcloth is wonderful.
> 
> Joyce, that cartoon is very cute. It would have come in quite handy when the kids were little.  Hope you and your family are feeling better soon. Never did enjoy those flu things that hit when the kids were young.
> 
> ...


I just found one of the 2 drive kits for hooking up the internal hard drives/CD-DVD-etc to a working computer. I don't know if it will handle a laptop drive if not a SATA connected device.

Do let me know what your son says about the power/data connections and I will PM or email your information to you about the Fry's website link for the kit. Every one of us needs a kit like this whether you have a Windows or Apple related computer.

Rescuing those files are important!
:sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Hoping bed and movies gave your headache a chance to move on, Barbara.
> 
> Love your dishcloth, Melanie. It a lovely pattern. I need to shop for more colorful cotton.
> 
> Your sweater dish cloth is a winner, Julie. After doing one, it may go better. I am hoping that anyway!????


Thank you, Jan.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Jan. DS ordered a new motherboard and put it in last night. It's been a tad frustrating for him. He's been working on it off and on the last three months, but we are good to go now. The Laptop smells burnt, but still powers up. He order a new fan for it. Hopefully, that will be up and running in a week. Your red sweater dishcloth is wonderful.
> 
> Joyce, that cartoon is very cute. It would have come in quite handy when the kids were little.  Hope you and your family are feeling better soon. Never did enjoy those flu things that hit when the kids were young.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bev, and congrats on your first paying photo job. That is great!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> We finished planting the shrubs along the driveway today. We did 15 plants yesterday and the final 11 today. I was digging the holes while DH went to pick up the plants and then to pick up a load of composted top soil for filling in around the plants. So, it was a total of 36 shrubs. And it is all done! Just need to keep them somewhat well watered when it doesn't rain. The soil I dug out to make the holes was put in a low spot in the yard. Now that section looks a lot better also!
> 
> So here are a few more photos of the finished project.


Wow, that looks great! Lots of work; now maybe you can enjoy at least that part of the yard.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Just....WOW! Really looking good.


Thank you! Now just need to decide which project to tackle next!

Maybe it is just time to sit and do some knitting for a few days and get a lot more progress on my cardigan done. If not finished!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Melanie,
I have to wait until this delightful rain passes as it is watering my plants. :sm23: I do have the latest version on the corrected dishcloth downloaded.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

JoyceinNC said:


> We've (my family and I) have all been hit with very early, unexpected flu-like sickness. The kind of yucky stuff that usually doesn't come around until January or February. Has really taken the "wind out of my sails" if you know what I mean. I like your idea of binge watching movies in bed!!! Hope your headache is long gone by now!


Certainly hope that you & the family are quickly on the road to recovery, and that you can get some self-pampering in!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I've been knitting snowflakes in Elizabeth's Snowflake make along. I want to make 7 and I have 6 done. Here are some pics. All made with size 1 dpn using Aunt Lydia's #10 crochet cotton. My plan is to starch them very stiff and hang from my chandelier over the dining room table at Christmas.


Very pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I may not be knitting, nor in a yarn shop, but I'm surrounded by Cotton!!! Isn't that apropos??? Driving from Memphis through Mississippi to Tunica where we are staying and then to Helena Arkansas we are surrounded by casinos and cotton fields! I had seen them on previous trips but this is first time here in October. They are harvesting the fields right now. Rows and rows and acres and acres of scratchy cotton balls. The irrigation system is 17 sections long and automated. Melanie, this one is for you, we saw a Payne tail dragged crop dusting as we were driving. Not real happy about being around while he sprayed heaven knows what. These planes make good tow planes for the gliding operations but are very carefully checked before sale for signs of corrosion due to all the chemicals they sprayed.
> They now harvest the cotton mechanically and we saw this massive machine working yesterday, They they deposit the huge round bails of cotton wrapped in yellow plastic along the edge of the fields to be picked up. What a difference from the old "traditional" ways of hand picking the cotton out in the blazing sun and dragging a sack on your back... And this is the birthplace of the blues in many ways...
> I am missing my knitting but the music has been wonderful! Catch up soon!


I would love to see a field of cotton, like a lot of crops automation saves the backs of many people.
I hope some day to get to that part of the world, so much history & ive seen in Aerial America some beautiful sights too.
Enjoy your holiday


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I have finished another dish cloth! That makes three completed projects, wahoo!!
> 
> This is the Lace Leaf wash cloth. Sorry for the reflected lights, my kitchen counter must be clean, lol! It is actually black granite.


That's really pretty, great color


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> We finished planting the shrubs along the driveway today. We did 15 plants yesterday and the final 11 today. I was digging the holes while DH went to pick up the plants and then to pick up a load of composted top soil for filling in around the plants. So, it was a total of 36 shrubs. And it is all done! Just need to keep them somewhat well watered when it doesn't rain. The soil I dug out to make the holes was put in a low spot in the yard. Now that section looks a lot better also!
> 
> So here are a few more photos of the finished project.


Looking good but a lot of backbreaking work. I want that little tractor, we if course gave big ones but I could get into smaller spaces & save my back with that


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joyce & Barbara, hope both if you are feeling better by now


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, a professional photographer, wow! I am so proud of you. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> We finished planting the shrubs along the driveway today. We did 15 plants yesterday and the final 11 today. I was digging the holes while DH went to pick up the plants and then to pick up a load of composted top soil for filling in around the plants. So, it was a total of 36 shrubs. And it is all done! Just need to keep them somewhat well watered when it doesn't rain. The soil I dug out to make the holes was put in a low spot in the yard. Now that section looks a lot better also!
> 
> So here are a few more photos of the finished project.


Looking ever so good. Well done you :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is my moth washcloth and I had enough cotton left to make The Almost Lost Washcloth found free on Ravelry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my moth washcloth and I had enough cotton left to make The Almost Lost Washcloth found free on Ravelry.


Looking good, Norma- I must search The Almost Lost Washcloth- I have some scraps that I'd like to make into a circular D/C.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Jan. DS ordered a new motherboard and put it in last night. It's been a tad frustrating for him. He's been working on it off and on the last three months, but we are good to go now. The Laptop smells burnt, but still powers up. He order a new fan for it. Hopefully, that will be up and running in a week. Your red sweater dishcloth is wonderful.
> 
> Joyce, that cartoon is very cute. It would have come in quite handy when the kids were little.  Hope you and your family are feeling better soon. Never did enjoy those flu things that hit when the kids were young.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bev, echoing Norma's comment about you and photography- always knew you had the ability.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow! JanetLee, your driveway looks wonderful.

Thanks, Del. I'm excited too. 

Thanks, Barbara. I am looking forward to it. Doing the photo shoot with my DS yesterday really helped me to feel confident.

Karen, I know what you mean. I purchased an external hard drive to get all my photos on. Yay! They are safe. They are the most important thing I keep on the computer.  Thanks again.

Thanks so much, Norma. Don't know if I would call myself a professional yet, but I am having fun.  And your dishcloths look great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That is a shame. And a lot of hard work! I dug all the rocks using a potato fork. Some folks just call it a digging fork. I can lever up some nice sized rocks out of their holes, and them just roll them into a pile for DH to load up on the tractor/loader.


It is a real pity- it was in such a good location, for so many things I had hoped to achieve, but he was bashing me up, when not pregnant, and my ego was not keeping up with that- like it was seriously diminished. Plus he conned a Quaker friend into giving him some information which he used to intimidate another applying for a job he claimed would solve all our financial problems. He had barely started that when he was reading the Situations Vacant, again. Not the best memories.

My boulders were a bit big to roll! Plus on a suburban section a tractor was not an option!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I guess that worked both ways! I started on doll clothes for my sister. I was never much on dolls, but I did make a lot of clothes for Barb's dolls. Sewing and knitting.


My brothers were only interested in hassling me into a bet I would never finish my first sweater (the younger one bet me I would not for ten pounds) but reneged on paying when I completed it!!!!! And my Mother backed him up- grrrrr.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Nice! Looks like a little girl's sweater. :sm24:


 :sm24: Would have to be a preemie!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looking good, Norma- I must search The Almost Lost Washcloth- I have some scraps that I'd like to make into a circular D/C.


Thank you, Julie.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Wow! JanetLee, your driveway looks wonderful.
> 
> Thanks, Del. I'm excited too.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> jangmb said:
> 
> 
> > Your sweater dish cloth is a winner, Julie.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I'm not sure I find them hard, it could be that most cabled things are for colder weather than we have here or that I don't like fiddling with the cable needle.


Both reasons make sense!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I'm getting there, thanks! Like your new sweater dishcloth, too!


Glad of that!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Certainly hope that you & the family are quickly on the road to recovery, and that you can get some self-pampering in!


Thanks to everyone's well wishes. We brought little grandson to our house for the weekend since his dad was the worst of all of us. Haven't heard from son today, hope he's doing better. The rest of us are much better. We did have fun watching some DVD movies last night. Great fun!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty


Thank you, Bonnie. And I'm starting off better today than yesterday. ????


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Barbara (babalou) - Sorry you were down with a headache but hope you found just the right thing to watch. If you decide to try cables, I found the J shaped cable needles are the easiest for me. I am forever dropping needles and the straight or slight U shaped ones fall out all the time. I have never mastered cable-less cables, no cable needle, just let the held stitches hang, as I end up with them laddering. A pattern with only one or two cables might be better to try. Or you could modify the dishcloth one and only do the two medium sized cables at the edges and skip the center ones (purl those stitches across).

Julie (lurker2) - nice second sweater dishcloth. It looks nice and squishy.

Joyce - hope you and yours are better soon. At least all of you are sick at the same time instead of one after the other. Get they yuckies done and over with.

Bev (eschlemania) - DH and I used to build our own PC's so understand all that you are talking about. I remember scouring the 'computer shows' for just the right heat sink or memory stick. So glad the days are gone when you had to open up the case to set a dip switch if you bought a new printer. Ooh, a paying photo shoot! Yay! So nice that your skills are being appreciated.

JanetLee (run4fitness) - a very dark pink, edging into burgundy. Congrats on all the planting. The rain is perfect, no initial watering needed. 

Bonnie - The South, which is north of me, lol, is covered in cotton fields. They do look best just before harvesting. After, not so much.

Norma - love both washcloths. I like how your yarn rainbows. I have the pattern for the Almost Lost - is that the one that is done with seaming the segments?

I have started work on this year's Halloween costume. It is a bit of a late start as my brain could not come up with anything - especially something suitable for work. i.e. I can do my job while wearing it and it is not too sexy. I can't wait to see what my coworkers come up with. I have two that are really creative.

Thanks for the compliments on my Lace Leaf dish cloth Barbara, Julie, Del, Jan, JanetLee, and Bonnie. I have added another one to the stack - this time using the leftovers from some other project. I knew I did not have enough to finish the entire pattern so it is a bit short, but still a good size. It is about 7 x 5 inches although it looks much narrower in the photo. I did not knit the second set of rows 6 - 29. But on the plus side I have a ball about the size of a cherry left over.  This one is Konisfere.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my moth washcloth and I had enough cotton left to make The Almost Lost Washcloth found free on Ravelry.


They are both so pretty in the variegated color. I finished the moth cloth last night. Will try to take a pic today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara (babalou) - Sorry you were down with a headache but hope you found just the right thing to watch. If you decide to try cables, I found the J shaped cable needles are the easiest for me. I am forever dropping needles and the straight or slight U shaped ones fall out all the time. I have never mastered cable-less cables, no cable needle, just let the held stitches hang, as I end up with them laddering. A pattern with only one or two cables might be better to try. Or you could modify the dishcloth one and only do the two medium sized cables at the edges and skip the center ones (purl those stitches across).
> 
> Julie (lurker2) - nice second sweater dishcloth. It looks nice and squishy.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Melanie! Definitely squishy. I am hoping to get to Spotlight soon, to look for cotton yarns. They are an Australian company and since their arrival all the LYS have gone out of business.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara (babalou) - Sorry you were down with a headache but hope you found just the right thing to watch. If you decide to try cables, I found the J shaped cable needles are the easiest for me. I am forever dropping needles and the straight or slight U shaped ones fall out all the time. I have never mastered cable-less cables, no cable needle, just let the held stitches hang, as I end up with them laddering. A pattern with only one or two cables might be better to try. Or you could modify the dishcloth one and only do the two medium sized cables at the edges and skip the center ones (purl those stitches across).
> 
> Julie (lurker2) - nice second sweater dishcloth. It looks nice and squishy.
> 
> ...


That is pretty. Great use of your left overs. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> They are both so pretty in the variegated color. I finished the moth cloth last night. Will try to take a pic today.


Thank you, Barbara.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my moth washcloth and I had enough cotton left to make The Almost Lost Washcloth found free on Ravelry.


Both so pretty, Norma. Love the colors of that yarn.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara (babalou) - Sorry you were down with a headache but hope you found just the right thing to watch. If you decide to try cables, I found the J shaped cable needles are the easiest for me. I am forever dropping needles and the straight or slight U shaped ones fall out all the time. I have never mastered cable-less cables, no cable needle, just let the held stitches hang, as I end up with them laddering. A pattern with only one or two cables might be better to try. Or you could modify the dishcloth one and only do the two medium sized cables at the edges and skip the center ones (purl those stitches across).
> 
> Julie (lurker2) - nice second sweater dishcloth. It looks nice and squishy.
> 
> ...


Ah, playing yarn chicken again??? :sm02:  Nicely done.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my moth washcloth and I had enough cotton left to make The Almost Lost Washcloth found free on Ravelry.


Looks great. I was given one of the almost lost cloths but have never made one


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Melanie! Definitely squishy. I am hoping to get to Spotlight soon, to look for cotton yarns. They are an Australian company and since their arrival all the LYS have gone out of business.


You should google for coupons for Spotlight, it seems Darowil is always saying she has coupons for 1/2 off & such


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Miss Melba, the cloth looks great f a good way to use up leftovers

Bev, congratulations on the photo job, with the great pictures you take & share, I’m not surprised you would get the job


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> Both so pretty, Norma. Love the colors of that yarn.


Thank you :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks great. I was given one of the almost lost cloths but have never made one


Thanks. It is an easy one but looks pretty. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You should google for coupons for Spotlight, it seems Darowil is always saying she has coupons for 1/2 off & such


I get their emails, but they don't seem to do coupons much, here. I do get an extra discount on my seniors Gold Card though.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Wow! JanetLee, your driveway looks wonderful.
> 
> Thanks, Del. I'm excited too.
> 
> ...


This kit that I just mentioned actually connects to the internal drive...without a plastic/metal enclosure to surround it. I can use it on the older IDE drives and current SATA. Considering that I still have working IDE drives this is a blessing. Why buy more drives if I can save up for the SSD (solid state drive) that was in the Fry's ad this Sunday? They are up to version 3.1 USB now...which means hurry up and get that card from Fry's that I need.
:sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would love to see a field of cotton, like a lot of crops automation saves the backs of many people.
> I hope some day to get to that part of the world, so much history & ive seen in Aerial America some beautiful sights too.
> Enjoy your holiday


Bonnie, I'll try and post pictures when I get home. It truly looked like a field of snow! The harvester doesn't get all the cotton and there is loose "cotton balls" along the sides of the roads looking almost like snow once the snowblower has gone by. It was our first time in Helena Arkansas and I have to say it is a place that time has almost forgotten. Still many, many buildings from the '20s with historic architecture and mustiness in some of the buildings from the "20's as well. But the Blues is very alive and well in this little corner of the world. The King Biscuit Festival has been on for 32 years and will continue for many more in the producers capable hands...


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my moth washcloth and I had enough cotton left to make The Almost Lost Washcloth found free on Ravelry.


Both are beautiful and I love the colour!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Speaking of yarn leftovers...most of my baby socks will be pieced together for color effect on heel/toe. :sm23:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Vickie P said:


> Both are beautiful and I love the colour!


Thank you so much. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I'm not sure I find them hard, it could be that most cabled things are for colder weather than we have here or that I don't like fiddling with the cable needle.


You could do the 1 x 1 cable and that doesn't require a cable needle.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looking good but a lot of backbreaking work. I want that little tractor, we if course gave big ones but I could get into smaller spaces & save my back with that


True, a lot of work, but I take it nice and easy and get the job done in my own time. DH has a really bad forearm and it pains him a lot to do some things. So I take it easy and get it done. The tractor is DHs little pride and joy! He just recently started letting me drive it. It had a constant low front tire that needed to be aired up everything you wanted to use it, and then sometimes while using it! Since I grew up on a farm I was driving tractors, etc., from a very young age. I remember needing to stand up and stomp on the brakes to get the old Ford tractor to stop! Good memories.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Looking ever so good. Well done you :sm24:


Thanks, Norma. I really like looking out there and seeing the finished project! Now we are hoping they fill in nicely. Will keep them just about the height they are and just let them get wider. We really want a hedge there as opposed to a privacy fence like we had at our last house.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my moth washcloth and I had enough cotton left to make The Almost Lost Washcloth found free on Ravelry.


Love the way the colors divided up on the moth cloth! :sm24: I have made that round one also. Really like the way it looks.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wow! JanetLee, your driveway looks wonderful.
> 
> t.


Thanks, I am sure we will enjoy it more next year! And DH is already thinking of putting Christmas lights on it this year.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Would have to be a preemie!


That made me chuckle! My oldest sister was a preemie and that would have fit her!

Shame your brother renigged on the bet. Not nice at all.

So sorry your husband was that way. Not a good way to live. And what a wonderful piece of property that must have been. And yes, tractors are not allowed in a lot of cities, even yard/garden tractors.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie and Bonnie. Thanks for the congrats. It went well today and they were pleased. I have a bit over 50 photos for them and some I am not too pleased with, but I learned a ton. Definitely pleased about that. And they paid today. 

Melanie, love your partial dishcloth. Looks like it is big enough to do the job. Good luck on your Halloween costume. Hoping to see some pics. 

I think I will do some knitting tonight. And head to bed early.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am a little late to this party, but happy to know that LP is still continuing.

I haven't been on here for a while, for various reasons. Sometimes there just aren't enough hours in a day.

I just got back a couple of weeks ago from a trip to England. We had a wonderful time, spending a week in London then going up north to visit my aunt, with a side trip of a couple of days to Yorkshire where I visited Yarndale, one of the larger English yarn festivals. I left enough room in my suitcase for a little yarn. Whilst there, my DH and I drove to Manchester, where we met Ann and another Raveler, Sharon. We had tea with her before heading back to Yorkshire to our hotel. 

I had a day at home after returning to the States before going to my DD, Kat's to babysit for three days, whilst she and my SIL went away for a few days. He was home from overseas for a couple of weeks, and has since returned overseas.

Whilst I was up there, our dog, Max, died. We knew he was declining, but at least he didn't die whilst we were away. Amy was holding him when he passed away. Sad for her, but I am sure a comfort for him. It was particularly hard as he died exactly two months after our other dog died. It is very strange and quiet here. I think he missed Misty too as he never barked after she died. It will take a while getting used to a house without dogs. Amy's DH brought me back home to say my goodbyes, whilst my oldest DD took over my babysitting duties for the evening. 

I have been doing some test knitting for Elizabeth, working on one of her 2018 scarves. I have also been participating in her knitted Snowflakes KAL. I am doing so much better with them than with the crocheted ones we did here a couple of years ago.

I just cast on Leaf Lace washcloth. Hopefully I will get that finished this week. It has been a while since I knitted any wash cloths. Thanks to Melanie for sharing the link.

I am still behind on Toni's Sampler shawl, but hope to get caught up this week. I am trying not to have too many WIPs on the go now. I finally finished Dancing Bees a couple of months ago. I very nearly ripped it out as during its long hibernation a few stitches had fallen off the needle, but thankfully I was able to salvage it.

I don't know if I am going to read back through all this thread, but will give it a go.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That made me chuckle! My oldest sister was a preemie and that would have fit her!
> 
> Shame your brother renigged on the bet. Not nice at all.
> 
> So sorry your husband was that way. Not a good way to live. And what a wonderful piece of property that must have been. And yes, tractors are not allowed in a lot of cities, even yard/garden tractors.


I forget just how tiny they can be!

But typical that Mum sided with him.

Re: the ex, I think often in youth one learns the hard way -i.e., by making mistakes.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I forget just how tiny they can be!
> 
> But typical that Mum sided with him.
> 
> Re: the ex, I think often in youth one learns the hard way -i.e., by making mistakes.


Why is it that a certain group of mothers always seemed to favor the boys? Don't they realize they were girls at one time also?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, so good to see you again. Sorry for your loss-two dogs gone in two months time. Quite an adjustment for you, I am sure. Thanks for the picture, do tell Ann that we miss her. Love your Dancing Bees and snowflakes. Both look great. And what luscious loot. Enjoy.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks, Norma. I really like looking out there and seeing the finished project! Now we are hoping they fill in nicely. Will keep them just about the height they are and just let them get wider. We really want a hedge there as opposed to a privacy fence like we had at our last house.


The drive looks very pretty now, but can visualize it with Christmas lights making it even prettier. Would surely like to see its progress in growth .


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

britgirl said:


> I am a little late to this party, but happy to know that LP is still continuing.
> 
> I haven't been on here for a while, for various reasons. Sometimes there just aren't enough hours in a day.
> 
> ...


Glad you had such a great time in England. What a treat to meet up with the ladies. And such a super acquisition at Yarndale.
Sorry to hear about Max. It's really hard to lose a family member. My sympathy to you.
The Dancing Bees and snowflakes are beautiful.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> But typical that Mum sided with him.
> 
> Re: the ex, I think often in youth one learns the hard way -i.e., by making mistakes.


I can relate to that, too. Sorry you had to go through all you have.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Love the way the colors divided up on the moth cloth! :sm24: I have made that round one also. Really like the way it looks.


Thank you. The pooling of the colours was nothing to do with me but I did think it was pretty!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I am a little late to this party, but happy to know that LP is still continuing.
> 
> I haven't been on here for a while, for various reasons. Sometimes there just aren't enough hours in a day.
> 
> ...


I am glad you enjoyed a good trip but what a sad homecoming. That is a lovely photo of three knitters having a good time together. Your loot is great and of course your Dancing Bees and snowflakes are gorgeous.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> I can relate to that, too. Sorry you had to go through all you have.


I do hope there is some purpose to things. Hopefully it has made me a more understanding person.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad you enjoyed a good trip but what a sad homecoming. That is a lovely photo of three knitters having a good time together. Your loot is great and of course your Dancing Bees and snowflakes are gorgeous.


Seconding all that Norma has said.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Why is it that a certain group of mothers always seemed to favor the boys? Don't they realize they were girls at one time also?


Mum in many ways was an Edwardian- born 1910- she was 36 by the time I came along in 1946, her first experience of sex (I suspect I am a wedding night conception)- she claimed to love me but was very hard on me, whereas my brothers two years younger could get away with just about anything. You do wonder though how they reach that mind set!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am a little late to this party, but happy to know that LP is still continuing.
> 
> I haven't been on here for a while, for various reasons. Sometimes there just aren't enough hours in a day.
> 
> ...


Your work is beautiful as always and great to see Ann and Hector (and you).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That made me chuckle! My oldest sister was a preemie and that would have fit her!
> 
> Shame your brother renigged on the bet. Not nice at all.
> 
> So sorry your husband was that way. Not a good way to live. And what a wonderful piece of property that must have been. And yes, tractors are not allowed in a lot of cities, even yard/garden tractors.


 :sm24: I have lost track of what I've replied to! A tractor would be quite a major hazard in Auckland becaus of the very slow speed of most!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome back Sue (britgirl). Thanks for sharing all the photos. So sorry to hear about Max. They are such a part of our lives. 

JanetLee (run4fitness) - didn't you drive big things for a living? Funny that DH 'let' you drive his tractor. Although I know my DH was quite nervous the first time I took the helo out by myself. Not sure if he was more concerned for my safety or the condition of the helo in the event of a mishap, lol. 


I have cast on for the Ears of Grain washcloth. I tried to use up some of my variegated cotton yarns but could not get any pooling. Not even bad pooling. But on the plus side I have discovered that these balls will not work with garter stitch - very unattractive - so no wasted time looking for basic garter patterns. I ended up using a ball of softly variegated Peaches-n-Cream in faded denim. It has only three similar colors with short color runs. The pattern is showing up ok, not great, but as it will be used for scrubbing dishes I am ok with that. 

I spent most of the weekend working on my costume. To start, I am making a foofy crinoline which involves lots and lots of pinning tulle. Pins do not stay in tulle so I am forever picking them up off of the floor. Each layer has three tiers so lots of pinning. The ribbon trim is my bane - each layer has a 13-1/2 foot hem and I will probably have at least seven layers that will have trim. Press the ribbon folded in half. Pin to looooong hem. Re-Pin the dropped pins. Sew and re-pin while sewing. Press again to set. So I took a lot of breaks and played solitaire on the computer, lol! I probably could have finished the crinoline except for the card games. DH was away this weekend which helped due to the lack of interruptions. You married girls understand this  He is a keeper but like children, can get underfoot, lol. 

Hope all have a great day,

Melanie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome back Sue (britgirl). Thanks for sharing all the photos. So sorry to hear about Max. They are such a part of our lives.
> 
> JanetLee (run4fitness) - didn't you drive big things for a living? Funny that DH 'let' you drive his tractor. Although I know my DH was quite nervous the first time I took the helo out by myself. Not sure if he was more concerned for my safety or the condition of the helo in the event of a mishap, lol.
> 
> ...


LOL, I like the description of DH getting 'underfoot' also his concern his Helo might come back less than when you first took it out, or do I mean more?!


----------



## Porkypine0727 (Dec 6, 2016)

Last year I made a cotton bedspread for my daughter for a wedding gift. Got LOTS of nice cotton yarn left over. I can't get started right now. Too many WIP's, but just wait until I finish some stuff!  Can't wait!

I'm wondering how well these patterns would adapt to a "granny-square" type use. Make them up and sew them together into a baby blanket or an afghan, maybe?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-500242-1.html#11464293

Just thought I would share my morning hike with you all! :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> The drive looks very pretty now, but can visualize it with Christmas lights making it even prettier. Would surely like to see its progress in growth .


Thanks! I was actually wondering if I could find some orange lights for Halloween and Thanksgiving! Silly me! :sm17:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> JanetLee (run4fitness) - didn't you drive big things for a living? Funny that DH 'let' you drive his tractor. Although I know my DH was quite nervous the first time I took the helo out by myself. Not sure if he was more concerned for my safety or the condition of the helo in the event of a mishap, lol.
> 
> Hope all have a great day,
> 
> Melanie


Oh, I know! He would never drive a big rig, but the tractor, even though I grew up driving them, this is still his "baby". At least until I start doing things out in the field that he never seems to have the time to do.

And doesn't mind I like the bigger rigs! As long as he doesn't have to drive them. Anything bigger than a pickup is too big for him.

And yes, it is nice when he goes on his trips for work. I really do have the best of both worlds.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-500242-1.html#11464293
> 
> Just thought I would share my morning hike with you all! :sm02:


Thank you. You've found such beautiful places to hike.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-500242-1.html#11464293
> 
> Just thought I would share my morning hike with you all! :sm02:


I enjoyed that!!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome back Sue (britgirl). Thanks for sharing all the photos. So sorry to hear about Max. They are such a part of our lives.
> 
> JanetLee (run4fitness) - didn't you drive big things for a living? Funny that DH 'let' you drive his tractor. Although I know my DH was quite nervous the first time I took the helo out by myself. Not sure if he was more concerned for my safety or the condition of the helo in the event of a mishap, lol.
> 
> ...


couldn't you 'hem' the tulle while straight and flat, maybe a zipper foot and fold and go as you go.
gathers== had you thought about using a safety pin to hold the thing together?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I enjoyed that!!


ditto!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Ah, playing yarn chicken again??? :sm02:  Nicely done.


Ha!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I am a little late to this party, but happy to know that LP is still continuing.
> 
> I haven't been on here for a while, for various reasons. Sometimes there just aren't enough hours in a day.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry about your dog, Sue. When one of my cats died, the other one was never the same. No one to play with or chase anymore.

Your projects all look wonderful. Lucky to save Dancing Bees.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-500242-1.html#11464293
> 
> Just thought I would share my morning hike with you all! :sm02:


I love the pictures, too, with the sun shining through. Thanks for sharing your hike!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope there is some purpose to things. Hopefully it has made me a more understanding person.


It is a testament to you that you did not allow yourself to become embittered.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Here is a picture of Moth Cloth, it looks black but is dark blue. 

Also a conglomeration of snowflakes. The funky colored one is from some yarn I got as a freebie and just said Gypsy to me for the Snowflake of the same name. I used a mix of 50% water and 50% Epsom's Salt to starch them. Worked great. 

I went to Michael's today and got a few projects to do with the grands when I go on 10/18. There was a link on LP to making bats from egg cartons and ghosts from leaves. Then, I saw a Fall themed mold of six designs and bought soap to make cute soaps for them....encouragement to get in the bathtub! One other project is covering small craft pumpkins with quilting quarters. Should be fun! They love crafts.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Good for you on the photography, Bev. You have a good eye and handle the settings on your camera very well. You have shown us some very nice and unique photos over time. Way to go!

Your two most recent dishcloths have turned out very nice, Norma. The rainbow effect on your butterfly is perfect for the design. Your circle dishcloth turned out very nice also.

Sympathies to you, Sue on the loss of Max and your other dog. Without realizing it pets become very much a part of our lives and create a big hole when they are gone. Love your snowflakes and Dancing Bees as well. How nice for you and your family in England for time well spent. 

You have created some super costumes over the last years, Melanie so it will be great when you share your new one with us this year. I laughed out loud over your underfoot husband. Yes, I can relate to that. Well meaning and wanting to be around you. Yeah, what can you say.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Porkypine0727 said:


> Last year I made a cotton bedspread for my daughter for a wedding gift. Got LOTS of nice cotton yarn left over. I can't get started right now. Too many WIP's, but just wait until I finish some stuff!  Can't wait!
> 
> I'm wondering how well these patterns would adapt to a "granny-square" type use. Make them up and sew them together into a baby blanket or an afghan, maybe?


Could be interesting.  You might need a bit of fudging the borders to make them all the same size but that is definitely workable. If you do get to this project (we so understand the too many WIP's, lol) please share your progress with us.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> couldn't you 'hem' the tulle while straight and flat, maybe a zipper foot and fold and go as you go.
> gathers== had you thought about using a safety pin to hold the thing together?


Thanks for the idea. This stuff slides around too much to do as I go. :-( The ribbon trim which is folded in half over the raw edge of the hem won't stay folded unless I iron it first. Even then I need to use a gazillion pins, lol. And pinning over 13 feet is tedious no matter at what point it is done. I found a photo of something similar - this is one layer. I will have multiple layers so lots of ribbon trim however the hemline on the one in the photo is longer than mine, probably 30 feet. My crinoline (or petticoat) will be sort of like a tutu in its fluffiness with all the layers.

I am using an ingenious method for the gathers: couch a length of crochet thread a bit longer than the fabric (so about a fifteen foot length of crochet thread in my case) using a wide zig-zag stitch, being careful not to sew the actual crochet thread. This is used in place of long basting stitches to make the gathers. Just slide the fabric along the crochet thread and pin to the straight fabric (tier above for the petticoat) - works wonderfully. Then sew in place and remove the crochet thread when done.

.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Here is a picture of Moth Cloth, it looks black but is dark blue.
> 
> Also a conglomeration of snowflakes. The funky colored one is from some yarn I got as a freebie and just said Gypsy to me for the Snowflake of the same name. I used a mix of 50% water and 50% Epsom's Salt to starch them. Worked great.
> 
> I went to Michael's today and got a few projects to do with the grands when I go on 10/18. There was a link on LP to making bats from egg cartons and ghosts from leaves. Then, I saw a Fall themed mold of six designs and bought soap to make cute soaps for them....encouragement to get in the bathtub! One other project is covering small craft pumpkins with quilting quarters. Should be fun! They love crafts.


Lots of great work there Barbara.  Have fun with the grands!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Lots of great work there Barbara.  Have fun with the grands!


Thanks, Melanie. Good luck with the Halloween costume!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It is a testament to you that you did not allow yourself to become embittered.


Thank you- I can still get anger bubbling to the surface- but it doesn't last long.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Lots of great work there Barbara.  Have fun with the grands!


From me too!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

One new reason to stay reading with the LP...

How many costumes can Melanie come up with? Not that I can get away with the Wonder Woman outfit.
:sm23: 

I need to be taller than 5'5" for THAT!

Hmmmm....give Melanie our rough height measurements and let her guess? I'm an Autumn on most of my colors for clothing. Mom can do the needed back to front tuck adjustments so the outfit won't look weird on me.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

These both look so good, Norma.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Here is my moth washcloth and I had enough cotton left to make The Almost Lost Washcloth found free on Ravelry.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev. Good news about your photo job. You always take such beautiful photos.

Yes, I really miss them. I find myself greeting them whenever I cone hone.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, so good to see you again. Sorry for your loss-two dogs gone in two months time. Quite an adjustment for you, I am sure. Thanks for the picture, do tell Ann that we miss her. Love your Dancing Bees and snowflakes. Both look great. And what luscious loot. Enjoy.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Dell.

Sue


wwwdel said:


> Glad you had such a great time in England. What a treat to meet up with the ladies. And such a super acquisition at Yarndale.
> Sorry to hear about Max. It's really hard to lose a family member. My sympathy to you.
> The Dancing Bees and snowflakes are beautiful.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. It was nice meeting some fellow knitters, and I got to see some of Ann's beautiful knitting.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> I am glad you enjoyed a good trip but what a sad homecoming. That is a lovely photo of three knitters having a good time together. Your loot is great and of course your Dancing Bees and snowflakes are gorgeous.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Melanie.

Look forward to seeing your Hallowe'en costume. You always do a great job.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Welcome back Sue (britgirl). Thanks for sharing all the photos. So sorry to hear about Max. They are such a part of our lives.
> 
> JanetLee (run4fitness) - didn't you drive big things for a living? Funny that DH 'let' you drive his tractor. Although I know my DH was quite nervous the first time I took the helo out by myself. Not sure if he was more concerned for my safety or the condition of the helo in the event of a mishap, lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Here is a picture of Moth Cloth, it looks black but is dark blue.
> 
> Also a conglomeration of snowflakes. The funky colored one is from some yarn I got as a freebie and just said Gypsy to me for the Snowflake of the same name. I used a mix of 50% water and 50% Epsom's Salt to starch them. Worked great.
> 
> I went to Michael's today and got a few projects to do with the grands when I go on 10/18. There was a link on LP to making bats from egg cartons and ghosts from leaves. Then, I saw a Fall themed mold of six designs and bought soap to make cute soaps for them....encouragement to get in the bathtub! One other project is covering small craft pumpkins with quilting quarters. Should be fun! They love crafts.


Nice moth and lovely stars, love that multi-colored one!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your wonderful comments. I am rather fascinated with the sun shining through the trees, moss, fog, etc.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you everyone for your wonderful comments. I am rather fascinated with the sun shining through the trees, moss, fog, etc.


Beautiful photos! Almost like I was there!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Barbara. I think Max really missed. He never barked once after she died. When he was a pup, we thought he couldn't bark, but I think he learned from Misty, but she was always the one who started, then he would join in, although I doubt he even knew why he was.

Sue


Babalou said:


> I'm so sorry about your dog, Sue. When one of my cats died, the other one was never the same. No one to play with or chase anymore.
> 
> Your projects all look wonderful. Lucky to save Dancing Bees.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> From me too!


????????????


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, JanetLee, what a lovely hike you had. Especially enjoyed picture #4. Awesome light.

Barbara, a lovely moth dishcloth and great snowflakes.

Thanks so much, Jan, for your kind comments. I am ready to start burning her photos to a CD. She wants all of them in black also. I have found a vibrant black in my photoshop which will do the job nicely.

Melanie, that is so smart what you figured out for the gathers. Can't wait to see the finished product.

Thanks, Sue. We do come so used to their presence in our lives. Hugs.

Just a few pics


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I managed to get the butterfly photo on this device... Yay Bev!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, JanetLee, what a lovely hike you had. Especially enjoyed picture #4. Awesome light.
> 
> Barbara, a lovely moth dishcloth and great snowflakes.
> 
> ...


Great pics, Bev. And congrats on the wedding photos and money in the bank. Thanks re the dishcloth and snowflakes.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, JanetLee, what a lovely hike you had. Especially enjoyed picture #4. Awesome light.
> 
> Barbara, a lovely moth dishcloth and great snowflakes.
> 
> ...


What lovely photographs! Glad to see that I am not the only one to get on the ground for a good shot! Wow!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Karen. So glad you were able to get the butterfly. 

Thanks, Barbara, I went out today and got 4x6's of my shots, a photo book to display them in (for future customers) and a small book to keep expenses and money coming in. Don't know if another will come around, but I might as well be prepared. 

Thanks, JanetLee. Nature always provide a show. I used to always walk past things, not really seeing them. But when you have a camera, you look, stop, turn around, go forward, backtrack etc.  And getting on the ground is all a part of the mix.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, JanetLee, what a lovely hike you had. Especially enjoyed picture #4. Awesome light.
> 
> Barbara, a lovely moth dishcloth and great snowflakes.
> 
> ...


Lovely photos. Will you be allowed to share any from the wedding?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely photos. Will you be allowed to share any from the wedding?


Thanks, Julie. Yes, I can share. The wedding will be in May. I did the engagement photos yesterday. Here's my fav.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> Here is a picture of Moth Cloth, it looks black but is dark blue.
> 
> Also a conglomeration of snowflakes. The funky colored one is from some yarn I got as a freebie and just said Gypsy to me for the Snowflake of the same name. I used a mix of 50% water and 50% Epsom's Salt to starch them. Worked great.
> 
> I went to Michael's today and got a few projects to do with the grands when I go on 10/18. There was a link on LP to making bats from egg cartons and ghosts from leaves. Then, I saw a Fall themed mold of six designs and bought soap to make cute soaps for them....encouragement to get in the bathtub! One other project is covering small craft pumpkins with quilting quarters. Should be fun! They love crafts.


Beautiful items all. Thanks for the info about using epsom salts for stiffening--had never thought of using it! It sure won't attract any bugs, and looks to have dried nice and clear; and easy to launder when needed.
Sounds like you'll have a great time with the grands--can I come play too?


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for the idea. This stuff slides around too much to do as I go. :-( The ribbon trim which is folded in half over the raw edge of the hem won't stay folded unless I iron it first. Even then I need to use a gazillion pins, lol. And pinning over 13 feet is tedious no matter at what point it is done. I found a photo of something similar - this is one layer. I will have multiple layers so lots of ribbon trim however the hemline on the one in the photo is longer than mine, probably 30 feet. My crinoline (or petticoat) will be sort of like a tutu in its fluffiness with all the layers.
> 
> I am using an ingenious method for the gathers: couch a length of crochet thread a bit longer than the fabric (so about a fifteen foot length of crochet thread in my case) using a wide zig-zag stitch, being careful not to sew the actual crochet thread. This is used in place of long basting stitches to make the gathers. Just slide the fabric along the crochet thread and pin to the straight fabric (tier above for the petticoat) - works wonderfully. Then sew in place and remove the crochet thread when done.
> 
> .


Wow, now that's putting a lot of work & dedication into a costume! Can't wait to see the finished product modeled by you. I guess I'd just be too lazy & try to use a gathering foot!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, JanetLee, what a lovely hike you had. Especially enjoyed picture #4. Awesome light.
> 
> Barbara, a lovely moth dishcloth and great snowflakes.
> 
> ...


Wonderful photos, Bev. Really like the reflection of the turtles in the water.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Beautiful items all. Thanks for the info about using epsom salts for stiffening--had never thought of using it! It sure won't attract any bugs, and looks to have dried nice and clear; and easy to launder when needed.
> Sounds like you'll have a great time with the grands--can I come play too?


Thanks, Del.

Sure, come along. The more the merrier!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I think I forgot to mention your great pictures you posted on a separate topic, JanetLee. After checking a different thread it's easy to lose track. Your pictures of your walks are always a pleasure. Such beauty in nature and so easily just not noticed.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara those are all wonderfully knitted. Beautiful. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jan, thank you so much.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> These both look so good, Norma.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, JanetLee, what a lovely hike you had. Especially enjoyed picture #4. Awesome light.
> 
> Barbara, a lovely moth dishcloth and great snowflakes.
> 
> ...


Those photos are very evocative 
:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie. Yes, I can share. The wedding will be in May. I did the engagement photos yesterday. Here's my fav.


I can see why it is your favourite ????


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello everyone. I'm dropping in to catch up what is going on. A quick skim shows beautiful photos from Bev and JanetLee, some lovely dish/wash cloths from several of you and lots of chat. Going back for a better look now. Hope you all are well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie. Yes, I can share. The wedding will be in May. I did the engagement photos yesterday. Here's my fav.


 :sm24: They make a lovely couple!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Hello everyone. I'm dropping in to catch up what is going on. A quick skim shows beautiful photos from Bev and JanetLee, some lovely dish/wash cloths from several of you and lots of chat. Going back for a better look now. Hope you all are well.


Lovely to see you back, Linda, I guess you've been busy!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, JanetLee, what a lovely hike you had. Especially enjoyed picture #4. Awesome light.
> 
> Barbara, a lovely moth dishcloth and great snowflakes.
> 
> ...


Please excuse the interruption-just have to say what gorgeous photos!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Roses and cats said:


> Please excuse the interruption-just have to say what gorgeous photos!


You are welcome!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, JanetLee, what a lovely hike you had. Especially enjoyed picture #4. Awesome light.
> 
> Barbara, a lovely moth dishcloth and great snowflakes.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous pictures!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Del and Norma.  There is always some beauty to see when we walk.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I can see why it is your favourite ????


Thanks, they were so much fun to work with. Lots of laughs and giggles


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: They make a lovely couple!


Yes, they do. Lots of fun to work with.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Roses and cats said:


> Please excuse the interruption-just have to say what gorgeous photos!


Roses and cats, if you post here you are a part of us and NOT an interruption.  We are glad to have you. Please feel free to join in at any time.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely to see you back, Linda, I guess you've been busy!


2 weeks in France, Julie with limited computer time and then we have hit the floor running since we got back - a string of medical appointments with MIL, and a couple for me as I'm having some knee problems. So I've been concentrating on forums where I have projects on the go. Notifications from KP also stopped so I lost track.

Talking of knees, how are you doing now? And am I right that you are having fewer problems with your hands? Did you find out what the problem was?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> One new reason to stay reading with the LP...
> 
> How many costumes can Melanie come up with? Not that I can get away with the Wonder Woman outfit.
> :sm23:
> ...


I am only 5'4" but with the high heels I can appear taller, lol. I have one Autumn-ish color costume - the Carmen Miranda / Chiquita banana lady one. Orange, green, and yellow satin, major ruffles, and a fruit laden headpiece. I used a highly modified flamenco dress pattern for that one. The pattern had a really neat way to make full ruffles using circles of fabric. My rolled hem foot got a lot of work on that one - super long narrow hems. I might be able to dredge up a photo.

It is actually three pieces: a skirt with two ruffle tiers, a ruffled bra, and an underbust coat with one ruffle. I had to add the green bits above the bra as there was too much skin showing so the bra ruffles are odd looking, lol. I loved the headscarf though.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Barbara. I think Max really missed. He never barked once after she died. When he was a pup, we thought he couldn't bark, but I think he learned from Misty, but she was always the one who started, then he would join in, although I doubt he even knew why he was.
> 
> Sue


One of our office dogs does that - barks when the other dog barks but has no idea why, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, JanetLee, what a lovely hike you had. Especially enjoyed picture #4. Awesome light.
> 
> Barbara, a lovely moth dishcloth and great snowflakes.
> 
> ...


Love the turtle picture especially.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my Leaf Lace washcloth. now I need to go back and see which one to do next. It is nice doing some small projects for a change.

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Wow, now that's putting a lot of work & dedication into a costume! Can't wait to see the finished product modeled by you. I guess I'd just be too lazy & try to use a gathering foot!


I should probably invest in one, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Leaf Lace washcloth. now I need to go back and see which one to do next. It is nice doing some small projects for a change.
> 
> Sue


Nicely done Sue.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Barbara those are all wonderfully knitted. Beautiful. :sm24:


Thank you, Norma. Now I have to figure out how to hang the snowflakes.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I am only 5'4" but with the high heels I can appear taller, lol. I have one Autumn-ish color costume - the Carmen Miranda / Chiquita banana lady one. Orange, green, and yellow satin, major ruffles, and a fruit laden headpiece. I used a highly modified flamenco dress pattern for that one. The pattern had a really neat way to make full ruffles using circles of fabric. My rolled hem foot got a lot of work on that one - super long narrow hems. I might be able to dredge up a photo.
> 
> It is actually three pieces: a skirt with two ruffle tiers, a ruffled bra, and an underbust coat with one ruffle. I had to add the green bits above the bra as there was too much skin showing so the bra ruffles are odd looking, lol. I loved the headscarf though.


What a great picture, you really have a talent for making costumes!

I have meant to tell you that I have both the j hook cable needle and the almost straight one and like the j hook best, too.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Leaf Lace washcloth. now I need to go back and see which one to do next. It is nice doing some small projects for a change.
> 
> Sue


Very nice, Sue. I agree on the small projects and should get back to some bookmarks. I really like them for my cookbooks to leave in place with a favorite recipe.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I am only 5'4" but with the high heels I can appear taller, lol. I have one Autumn-ish color costume - the Carmen Miranda / Chiquita banana lady one. Orange, green, and yellow satin, major ruffles, and a fruit laden headpiece. I used a highly modified flamenco dress pattern for that one. The pattern had a really neat way to make full ruffles using circles of fabric. My rolled hem foot got a lot of work on that one - super long narrow hems. I might be able to dredge up a photo.
> 
> It is actually three pieces: a skirt with two ruffle tiers, a ruffled bra, and an underbust coat with one ruffle. I had to add the green bits above the bra as there was too much skin showing so the bra ruffles are odd looking, lol. I loved the headscarf though.


You both look fantastic.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> I am only 5'4" but with the high heels I can appear taller, lol. I have one Autumn-ish color costume - the Carmen Miranda / Chiquita banana lady one. Orange, green, and yellow satin, major ruffles, and a fruit laden headpiece. I used a highly modified flamenco dress pattern for that one. The pattern had a really neat way to make full ruffles using circles of fabric. My rolled hem foot got a lot of work on that one - super long narrow hems. I might be able to dredge up a photo.
> 
> It is actually three pieces: a skirt with two ruffle tiers, a ruffled bra, and an underbust coat with one ruffle. I had to add the green bits above the bra as there was too much skin showing so the bra ruffles are odd looking, lol. I loved the headscarf though.


Wow! Killer costume and killer heals :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Leaf Lace washcloth. now I need to go back and see which one to do next. It is nice doing some small projects for a change.
> 
> Sue


That is very pretty. I love the colour ????


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Leaf Lace washcloth. now I need to go back and see which one to do next. It is nice doing some small projects for a change.
> 
> Sue


I like the color of your dishcloth, Sue. After seeing all the different colors used I think I will get additional colors to make a few more. Your version of this pattern is very nice. Yes, it is nice to do a few small pieces with different patterns.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I do like this costume of yours, Melanie! I love your imagination and creativity. Have fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> 2 weeks in France, Julie with limited computer time and then we have hit the floor running since we got back - a string of medical appointments with MIL, and a couple for me as I'm having some knee problems. So I've been concentrating on forums where I have projects on the go. Notifications from KP also stopped so I lost track.
> 
> Talking of knees, how are you doing now? And am I right that you are having fewer problems with your hands? Did you find out what the problem was?


 :sm24: Hip (left) in my case- and that is healing well. I had a bad allergic reaction to some moisturiser back on July 5th- still not fully cleared. But I am getting out and walking more as the weather improves. I have a ramp and a path at the back so easy to get out with the walker- which I will continue to use- it is a brilliant aid when shopping- and saves the back.
I do hope you are sorting out your own medical issues- it's a bummer when it is the knees playing up. And that things are working out for your MIL.
2 weeks in France sounds like a nice break, I have never been there, but French was my best next language. Our closest neighbours would be New Caledonia or Tahiti- and I've never afforded that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I am only 5'4" but with the high heels I can appear taller, lol. I have one Autumn-ish color costume - the Carmen Miranda / Chiquita banana lady one. Orange, green, and yellow satin, major ruffles, and a fruit laden headpiece. I used a highly modified flamenco dress pattern for that one. The pattern had a really neat way to make full ruffles using circles of fabric. My rolled hem foot got a lot of work on that one - super long narrow hems. I might be able to dredge up a photo.
> 
> It is actually three pieces: a skirt with two ruffle tiers, a ruffled bra, and an underbust coat with one ruffle. I had to add the green bits above the bra as there was too much skin showing so the bra ruffles are odd looking, lol. I loved the headscarf though.


You have such fun, Melanie, at Halloween!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Leaf Lace washcloth. now I need to go back and see which one to do next. It is nice doing some small projects for a change.
> 
> Sue


I like it! 
I have found some more cotton, but it is 4 ply, and I am working a cowl as a Christmas present in Silk/Bamboo. It is soooo soft!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Very nice, Sue. I agree on the small projects and should get back to some bookmarks. I really like them for my cookbooks to leave in place with a favorite recipe.


You made me smile! I have 1 more bookmark to make, then I can start laying them out for the quilt. Haven't counted them yet, but there is quite a stack of them. Made most of the patterns shared on LP but added a few from saved patterns. Looking forward to working on something else! The dish/wash cloths should be just right, and I can use up some of the thicker cotton yarn.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Linda, glad to see you back. Sounds like you had a wonderful time running around in France. Sorry to hear of your knees.

Thanks, Melanie, good to see another of your costumes. I remember each October you come up with something amazing. 

Love your Lace Leaf, Sue. I finished mine yesterday. Should be able to post a picture later today.

Oh, Joyce, looking forward to seeing your finished project with all those bookmarks.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> You made me smile! I have 1 more bookmark to make, then I can start laying them out for the quilt. Haven't counted them yet, but there is quite a stack of them. Made most of the patterns shared on LP but added a few from saved patterns. Looking forward to working on something else! The dish/wash cloths should be just right, and I can use up some of the thicker cotton yarn.


I can't wait to see how you assemble them!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> I am only 5'4" but with the high heels I can appear taller, lol. I have one Autumn-ish color costume - the Carmen Miranda / Chiquita banana lady one. Orange, green, and yellow satin, major ruffles, and a fruit laden headpiece. I used a highly modified flamenco dress pattern for that one. The pattern had a really neat way to make full ruffles using circles of fabric. My rolled hem foot got a lot of work on that one - super long narrow hems. I might be able to dredge up a photo.
> 
> It is actually three pieces: a skirt with two ruffle tiers, a ruffled bra, and an underbust coat with one ruffle. I had to add the green bits above the bra as there was too much skin showing so the bra ruffles are odd looking, lol. I loved the headscarf though.


You have come up with the greatest ideas for costumes. Love them! Can't wait to see the new one.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Leaf Lace washcloth. now I need to go back and see which one to do next. It is nice doing some small projects for a change.
> 
> Sue


Pretty color, and so nicely done.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> Thank you, Norma. Now I have to figure out how to hang the snowflakes.


Try fishing line? It threads quite easily through a point for hanging.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> Linda, glad to see you back. Sounds like you had a wonderful time running around in France. Sorry to hear of your knees.
> 
> Oh, Joyce, looking forward to seeing your finished project with all those bookmarks.


Echoing Bev for both of you, Linda & Joyce.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Try fishing line? It threads quite easily through a point for hanging.


Oh, that is a great idea, I hadn't thought of that. Thanks!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> Oh, that is a great idea, I hadn't thought of that. Thanks!


You're quite Welcome. I like it because it's almost invisible, & looks like things are floating.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I can't wait to see how you assemble them!


Agreed!!! It will be fun to see. I love the ideas that crafters come up with.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I think I forgot to mention your great pictures you posted on a separate topic, JanetLee. After checking a different thread it's easy to lose track. Your pictures of your walks are always a pleasure. Such beauty in nature and so easily just not noticed.


Thank you. Even DH is used to me stopping and "smelling the roses" as the saying goes. :sm01:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Hello everyone. I'm dropping in to catch up what is going on. A quick skim shows beautiful photos from Bev and JanetLee, some lovely dish/wash cloths from several of you and lots of chat. Going back for a better look now. Hope you all are well.


Thanks Linda. Bev does indeed take some lovely photographs.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Gorgeous pictures!


Thanks, Vickie.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Leaf Lace washcloth. now I need to go back and see which one to do next. It is nice doing some small projects for a change.
> 
> Sue


Looks good, and a nice color.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Bonnie, I'll try and post pictures when I get home. It truly looked like a field of snow! The harvester doesn't get all the cotton and there is loose "cotton balls" along the sides of the roads looking almost like snow once the snowblower has gone by. It was our first time in Helena Arkansas and I have to say it is a place that time has almost forgotten. Still many, many buildings from the '20s with historic architecture and mustiness in some of the buildings from the "20's as well. But the Blues is very alive and well in this little corner of the world. The King Biscuit Festival has been on for 32 years and will continue for many more in the producers capable hands...


I look forward to your photos.


----------



## ellen_purls (Sep 20, 2016)

I finished my Leaf LACE wash cloth. It took quite a while to complete with several bits of fogging. I learned to read the chart and to use the Knitting Buddy free version with this project.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> True, a lot of work, but I take it nice and easy and get the job done in my own time. DH has a really bad forearm and it pains him a lot to do some things. So I take it easy and get it done. The tractor is DHs little pride and joy! He just recently started letting me drive it. It had a constant low front tire that needed to be aired up everything you wanted to use it, and then sometimes while using it! Since I grew up on a farm I was driving tractors, etc., from a very young age. I remember needing to stand up and stomp on the brakes to get the old Ford tractor to stop! Good memories.


Me too, I was driving tractor before I was 10 & grain truck by 14


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Joyce, looking forward to seeing your finished project with all those bookmarks.


I think there are 32 bookmarks, they vary in size and I used different colors of size 10 cotton crochet thread. It's been an interesting project and I can truthfully say I've learned a lot. Also had great results in scanning the bookmarks on my computer to then print out on paper. I've had trouble in the past with thicker bookmarks slipping out of books, and I have usually used ribbon or a slip of paper. Also, early in the project, there were questions and warnings about thicker bookmarks breaking the bindings of books. This is like having my cake and eating it too! When a paper one wears out, just print more! And I will have an interesting wall quilt for my entry way (at home).


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I can't wait to see how you assemble them!


Not planning on squares of fabric with bookmarks attached, more like rows of bookmarks on bands of fabric. They are going to be sewn onto navy blue fabric which turned out to be a better contrast than white fabric. Who knew?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am a little late to this party, but happy to know that LP is still continuing.
> 
> I haven't been on here for a while, for various reasons. Sometimes there just aren't enough hours in a day.
> 
> ...


Great photos, lovely knitting great Yarns, can't wait to see what you make.
Sad to lose your dogs so close together.
Sounds like you had a great holiday


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-500242-1.html#11464293
> 
> Just thought I would share my morning hike with you all! :sm02:


Great pictures


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

ellen_purls said:


> I finished my Leaf LACE wash cloth. It took quite a while to complete with several bits of fogging. I learned to read the chart and to use the Knitting Buddy free version with this project.


Great dishcloth, Ellen. Good for you in learning to read charts. It makes lace so much easier. 

Thanks, JanetLee. I love your photos also. I think we have the same frame of mind when it comes to taking pics. 

Joyce, you just wet my whistle. Really looking forward to your wall hanging.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

ellen_purls said:


> I finished my Leaf LACE wash cloth. It took quite a while to complete with several bits of fogging. I learned to read the chart and to use the Knitting Buddy free version with this project.


Nicely done ellen_purls. Congrats on learning to read the chart. A whole new world of knitting is out there waiting for you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Wow! Killer costume and killer heals :sm24:


Those heels would definitely kill me, I'd fall off & break my neck????????. Great costumes


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Not planning on squares of fabric with bookmarks attached, more like rows of bookmarks on bands of fabric. They are going to be sewn onto navy blue fabric which turned out to be a better contrast than white fabric. Who knew?


It sounds like an interesting project, can't wait to see it


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great pictures


Thanks, Bonnie.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Great dishcloth, Ellen. Good for you in learning to read charts. It makes lace so much easier.
> 
> Thanks, JanetLee. I love your photos also. I think we have the same frame of mind when it comes to taking pics.
> 
> Joyce, you just wet my whistle. Really looking forward to your wall hanging.


Bev, I have been in some weird positions trying to get a good shot! DH just shakes his head if he is with me. And you should see him backing away when I take pictures of snakes! That is so funny. I know, not everyone likes snakes. To each their own.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

ellen_purls said:


> I finished my Leaf LACE wash cloth. It took quite a while to complete with several bits of fogging. I learned to read the chart and to use the Knitting Buddy free version with this project.


It looks great, Ellen, you did it! ????


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

ellen_purls said:


> I finished my Leaf LACE wash cloth. It took quite a while to complete with several bits of fogging. I learned to read the chart and to use the Knitting Buddy free version with this project.


 Your Leaf wash cloth is very nice. It's a great color.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

You have come up with a great idea, Joyce. I am anxious for your project to be completed and we get to see your wall hanging.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Bev, I have been in some weird positions trying to get a good shot! DH just shakes his head if he is with me. And you should see him backing away when I take pictures of snakes! That is so funny. I know, not everyone likes snakes. To each their own.


 I got some pics of a ring necked snake on vacation.  I even got a garter snake last summer with it's forked tongue sticking out. Took some time and a miriad of photos till I got one with the tongue out. DH is my second set of eyes. He's always willing to stop the car and back up, as long as I ask and don't yell stop. Then he's concerned with our safety as one is not to yell unless there is traffic etc.

Here's my Lace Leaf dishcloth. So nice to start something and then finish it, without a year or two between the beginning and the end.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I got some pics of a ring necked snake on vacation.  I even got a garter snake last summer with it's forked tongue sticking out. Took some time and a miriad of photos till I got one with the tongue out. DH is my second set of eyes. He's always willing to stop the car and back up, as long as I ask and don't yell stop. Then he's concerned with our safety as one is not to yell unless there is traffic etc.
> 
> Here's my Lace Leaf dishcloth. So nice to start something and then finish it, without a year or two between the beginning and the end.


That is a cheerful green Bev. Very pretty.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I got some pics of a ring necked snake on vacation.  I even got a garter snake last summer with it's forked tongue sticking out. Took some time and a miriad of photos till I got one with the tongue out. DH is my second set of eyes. He's always willing to stop the car and back up, as long as I ask and don't yell stop. Then he's concerned with our safety as one is not to yell unless there is traffic etc.
> 
> Here's my Lace Leaf dishcloth. So nice to start something and then finish it, without a year or two between the beginning and the end.


Very nice leafy green, Bev.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> I got some pics of a ring necked snake on vacation.  I even got a garter snake last summer with it's forked tongue sticking out. Took some time and a miriad of photos till I got one with the tongue out. DH is my second set of eyes. He's always willing to stop the car and back up, as long as I ask and don't yell stop. Then he's concerned with our safety as one is not to yell unless there is traffic etc.
> 
> Here's my Lace Leaf dishcloth. So nice to start something and then finish it, without a year or two between the beginning and the end.


Echoing Melanie & Barbara. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have been needle tatting for the past 2 weeks...and minimizing what spare threads have been taking up space in my largest tatting box. I located a #9 tatting needle on the Lacks website... but couldn't resist the $14+ package of Boye/Wright crochet hooks at Walmart. It has #10-#14 steel hooks!

This set doesn't get delved into until a pineapple pattern is started. I still have a #14 Boye and the Lacis #15 and #16 (.4 and .5). Now I have a complete crochet hook collection. :sm24:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I love your cheerful green dish/wash cloth, Bev. It is fun to see so many colors.

Good for you, Karen on your crochet hook collection. And to think my DMiL used maybe 5 sets of straight needles an no more than 6 crochet hooks. Just how did she manage!?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

ellen_purls said:


> I finished my Leaf LACE wash cloth. It took quite a while to complete with several bits of fogging. I learned to read the chart and to use the Knitting Buddy free version with this project.


Very well done. It is great to learn new skills and have a pretty washcloth at the end ????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> I got some pics of a ring necked snake on vacation.  I even got a garter snake last summer with it's forked tongue sticking out. Took some time and a miriad of photos till I got one with the tongue out. DH is my second set of eyes. He's always willing to stop the car and back up, as long as I ask and don't yell stop. Then he's concerned with our safety as one is not to yell unless there is traffic etc.
> 
> Here's my Lace Leaf dishcloth. So nice to start something and then finish it, without a year or two between the beginning and the end.


That is very pretty. ????


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I got some pics of a ring necked snake on vacation.  I even got a garter snake last summer with it's forked tongue sticking out. Took some time and a miriad of photos till I got one with the tongue out. DH is my second set of eyes. He's always willing to stop the car and back up, as long as I ask and don't yell stop. Then he's concerned with our safety as one is not to yell unless there is traffic etc.
> 
> Here's my Lace Leaf dishcloth. So nice to start something and then finish it, without a year or two between the beginning and the end.


Nice work, Bev and all others who have shared their dish cloths.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Linda, glad to see you back. Sounds like you had a wonderful time running around in France. Sorry to hear of your knees.
> 
> Thanks, Melanie, good to see another of your costumes. I remember each October you come up with something amazing.
> 
> ...


It is nice to be gradually catching up with everyone, Bev. I see a physio and get the results of an xray later today.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Linda, hope the appointment goes well and you get dome good feedback and a treatment plan.

Sue


linda09 said:


> It is nice to be gradually catching up with everyone, Bev. I see a physio and get the results of an xray later today.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Good for you, Karen on your crochet hook collection. And to think my DMiL used maybe 5 sets of straight needles an no more than 6 crochet hooks. Just how did she manage!?


My mom did a tremendous amount of crochet, but it was almost all thread crochet doilies. She used 2 different sizes of thread and had her favorite hooks for each. So, she didn't have a full set of hooks....which I do, since I tinker around with many different things. I can only remember her making a couple of things with yarn, a ripple afghan and 2 sets of leg warmers. Those both used the same size yarn, so she probably used the same size hook for both. I was only able to get her last thread crochet project that was not finished, a bedspread. The instructions and hook are there in the box with the mountain of cotton thread. I don't know what other tools she may have had, those seem to have disappeared by the time she passed away.

But chin up, Karen! You are not alone. I also have full sets of crochet hooks, knitting needles of all types, and tatting needles. Dad gave me his tatting shuttles but I couldn't get them to work! So I have used tatting needles for a long time, but don't use them often. Hum.... sounds like a good thing to take up again when the Christmas dinner dishes are washed and put away! (Nothing like a little long term planning, right? :sm02: )


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Linda, hope the appointment goes well and you get dome good feedback and a treatment plan.
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I have been needle tatting for the past 2 weeks...and minimizing what spare threads have been taking up space in my largest tatting box. I located a #9 tatting needle on the Lacks website... but couldn't resist the $14+ package of Boye/Wright crochet hooks at Walmart. It has #10-#14 steel hooks!
> 
> This set doesn't get delved into until a pineapple pattern is started. I still have a #14 Boye and the Lacis #15 and #16 (.4 and .5). Now I have a complete crochet hook collection. :sm24:


That was a good find, Karen. Nice to have a complete set.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It is nice to be gradually catching up with everyone, Bev. I see a physio and get the results of an xray later today.


Good luck with the appointment, Linda.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks so much, Melanie, Barbara, Dell, Jan, Norma, and Linda, for your kind comments

Karen, you are getting quite a collection of hooks there. It's nice to have them all, because if you don't the one that you NEED, is the one you don't have. 

Linda, hope things go well at your visit.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

kaixixang said:


> I have been needle tatting for the past 2 weeks...and minimizing what spare threads have been taking up space in my largest tatting box. I located a #9 tatting needle on the Lacks website... but couldn't resist the $14+ package of Boye/Wright crochet hooks at Walmart. It has #10-#14 steel hooks!
> 
> This set doesn't get delved into until a pineapple pattern is started. I still have a #14 Boye and the Lacis #15 and #16 (.4 and .5). Now I have a complete crochet hook collection. :sm24:


YAY! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

linda09 wrote:
It is nice to be gradually catching up with everyone, Bev. I see a physio and get the results of an xray later today.



britgirl said:


> Linda, hope the appointment goes well and you get some good feedback and a treatment plan.
> 
> Sue


Yes, Sue, you state all our wishes so well, I can only echo you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> That is a cheerful green Bev. Very pretty.


I agree! The color definitely fits the design.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I agree! The color definitely fits the design.


Thanks, JanetLee.


----------



## ellen_purls (Sep 20, 2016)

I have just started the Easter Dishcloth. I notice that the chart on page 3 of the pattern is quite different from the written instructions. What's going on? Am I missing something? I downloaded the pattern from the Ravelly link provided at the top of this thread.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Well arthritis is confirmed. I will be working with the physio over the next 6 weeks on a programme of exercises to try and strengthen the thigh muscles to stabilise the joint. If they don't help or if the situation worsens he will refer me to an orthopaedic surgeon with a view to a replacement knee. As I am normally so active and this is affecting my life dramatically he wants to expedite matters as quickly as possible. Lets see how it goes now - will work my socks off on the exercises and my normal yoga - my usual walks are rather limited at the moment.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

ellen_purls said:


> I have just started the Easter Dishcloth. I notice that the chart on page 3 of the pattern is quite different from the written instructions. What's going on? Am I missing something? I downloaded the pattern from the Ravelly link provided at the top of this thread.


I made a note for myself that "run4fitness" noticed the difference and used the written instructions. I haven't found any other notes about this pattern, and I don't know if she used the linked pattern or the Ravelry link. "run4fitness"- I'm sure you'll see this - please bring us up to date! thanks....

edit in- tried to find the post where the differences were mentioned, not sure if I did or not. Lurker2, I think, also mentioned the differences, don't know which pattern she used either. Hopefully, they will both see this and make suggestions for the rest of us!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Well arthritis is confirmed. I will be working with the physio over the next 6 weeks on a programme of exercises to try and strengthen the thigh muscles to stabilise the joint. If they don't help or if the situation worsens he will refer me to an orthopaedic surgeon with a view to a replacement knee. As I am normally so active and this is affecting my life dramatically he wants to expedite matters as quickly as possible. Lets see how it goes now - will work my socks off on the exercises and my normal yoga - my usual walks are rather limited at the moment.


Hoping for a good outcome for you, Linda. I gather the answer to recovery after knee surgery is doing your exercises faithfully.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I made a note for myself that "run4fitness" noticed the difference and used the written instructions. I haven't found any other notes about this pattern, and I don't know if she used the linked pattern or the Ravelry link. "run4fitness"- I'm sure you'll see this - please bring us up to date! thanks....


Didn't look at the graph, used the written instructions, had no problems.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Linda, I hope that those exercises will help. It is hard when you are very active and are forced to cut back on activities.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Well arthritis is confirmed. I will be working with the physio over the next 6 weeks on a programme of exercises to try and strengthen the thigh muscles to stabilise the joint. If they don't help or if the situation worsens he will refer me to an orthopaedic surgeon with a view to a replacement knee. As I am normally so active and this is affecting my life dramatically he wants to expedite matters as quickly as possible. Lets see how it goes now - will work my socks off on the exercises and my normal yoga - my usual walks are rather limited at the moment.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Didn't look at the graph, used the written instructions, had no problems.


Thanks! I wonder if the patterns from both links are the same? I'm assuming so.....


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

ellen_purls said:


> I have just started the Easter Dishcloth. I notice that the chart on page 3 of the pattern is quite different from the written instructions. What's going on? Am I missing something? I downloaded the pattern from the Ravelly link provided at the top of this thread.


I used the written directions as the chart page got separated and put in a different stack of papers, doh! Others in this group also noticed the difference between the chart and written. I did leave a message with the designer but have not received a reply or an update to the pattern. The written instructions produce the same dishcloth as in the picture. I do not know if anyone has tried the chart.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Thanks! I wonder if the patterns from both links are the same? I'm assuming so.....


Yes, the link and the download are the same. I just provided both for ease because some here might not have a Ravelry account. I am hoping the designer fixes the chart. I have left her a message.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I used the written directions as the chart page got separated and put in a different stack of papers, doh! Others in this group also noticed the difference between the chart and written. I did leave a message with the designer but have not received a reply or an update to the pattern. The written instructions produce the same dishcloth as in the picture. I do not know if anyone has tried the chart.


I came across a comment post that said the chart had too many stitches and left some of the parts out. If that was about this cloth, what in the world would we do with the chart? Go crazy......


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Thanks! I wonder if the patterns from both links are the same? I'm assuming so.....


Didn't look. But Melanie seems to be up with the play.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Well arthritis is confirmed. I will be working with the physio over the next 6 weeks on a programme of exercises to try and strengthen the thigh muscles to stabilise the joint. If they don't help or if the situation worsens he will refer me to an orthopaedic surgeon with a view to a replacement knee. As I am normally so active and this is affecting my life dramatically he wants to expedite matters as quickly as possible. Lets see how it goes now - will work my socks off on the exercises and my normal yoga - my usual walks are rather limited at the moment.


Strong muscles are good to help keep your joints in line. I am hopeful that your exercises will be successful. While knee surgery is quite common and has good results, if you can resolve the issue without surgery that, to me anyways, would be the better option (easier recovery). Sorry that this has been limiting your activity. Keep us posted on your progress. Good luck!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Well arthritis is confirmed. I will be working with the physio over the next 6 weeks on a programme of exercises to try and strengthen the thigh muscles to stabilise the joint. If they don't help or if the situation worsens he will refer me to an orthopaedic surgeon with a view to a replacement knee. As I am normally so active and this is affecting my life dramatically he wants to expedite matters as quickly as possible. Lets see how it goes now - will work my socks off on the exercises and my normal yoga - my usual walks are rather limited at the moment.


Drat arthritis! I hope you won't need knee replacement and that the exercises work.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

ellen_purls said:


> I have just started the Easter Dishcloth. I notice that the chart on page 3 of the pattern is quite different from the written instructions. What's going on? Am I missing something? I downloaded the pattern from the Ravelly link provided at the top of this thread.


Just for fun, I got a piece of graph paper and ball point pen, and decided to see what I could do with graphing a knit pattern. The graphing I did was ONLY for rows 3-10 since the other rows were plain knitting.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Just for fun, I got a piece of graph paper and ball point pen, and decided to see what I could do with graphing a knit pattern. The graphing I did was ONLY for rows 3-10 since the other rows were plain knitting.


Great minds think alike! I just did this in Excel and have made a PDF for it. :sm02:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Great minds think alike! I just did this in Excel and have made a PDF for it. :sm02:


I never remember to use Excel for this. (for other things, but not knitting charts). Thanks!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping for a good outcome for you, Linda. I gather the answer to recovery after knee surgery is doing your exercises faithfully.


Thanks, Julie. Doing the exercises faithfully won't be a problem.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Linda, I hope that those exercises will help. It is hard when you are very active and are forced to cut back on activities.
> 
> Sue


I'm finding it very frustrating at the moment, Sue. I think I may have to get an exercise bike while I can't walk so far - not a big fan of them as I prefer to be outside but needs must I think or I am likely to get rather depressed.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Strong muscles are good to help keep your joints in line. I am hopeful that your exercises will be successful. While knee surgery is quite common and has good results, if you can resolve the issue without surgery that, to me anyways, would be the better option (easier recovery). Sorry that this has been limiting your activity. Keep us posted on your progress. Good luck!


Thanks, Melanie. I would prefer not to have the surgery but if that is what I end up needing, I will have to go for it. I can't bear the thought of not being able to get out walking or look after my garden.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Drat arthritis! I hope you won't need knee replacement and that the exercises work.


Me too.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Linda, Sorry about your knees, but the outcome is hopeful. Praying those exercises work and support that joint. Opps, I should ask. Is it both knees or just one.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Linda, adding my hopes to the others' that the exercises will keep you from having to have the surgery. Wishing you well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thanks, Julie. Doing the exercises faithfully won't be a problem.


I am so glad! It is not my own strongest point!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I'm finding it very frustrating at the moment, Sue. I think I may have to get an exercise bike while I can't walk so far - not a big fan of them as I prefer to be outside but needs must I think or I am likely to get rather depressed.


My idea of exercise is to get out and explore the neighbourhood gardens- but locally that is a bit of a dead loss! However I do live within easy reach of the Botanic Gardens- I really must get myself up there.
Pity we are half a globe apart, I am thinking of selling my exercise bike for the gadget that allow you to cycle while sitting in your chair.
I do hope you can avoid the surgery.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Didn't look at the graph, used the written instructions, had no problems.


I used the written instructions also. Didn't notice the difference until after I was finished.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thanks, Julie. Doing the exercises faithfully won't be a problem.


I hope the exercises help also. Since I hurt my knee a few years back, I am still doing some of those exercises. They do help. But mine was an injury, a twisted sprain, so that is different from yours.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Very, very tired tonight. Just veging out on the computer.  I finished burning the couple pics and gave them to the couple this afternoon. They loved them. Tonight I am exhausted. It didn't seem like it was stressful while I was doing it, but it must have been.

Night all.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> Very, very tired tonight. Just veging out on the computer.  I finished burning the couple pics and gave them to the couple this afternoon. They loved them. Tonight I am exhausted. It didn't seem like it was stressful while I was doing it, but it must have been.
> 
> Night all.


Oh, Yeah. When you're anxious to get them "just right" for such a nice couple, it may not seem like it at the time, but it is stressful! Sleep well & return rejuvenated.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

The hardest part is to get the computer/burner drive to coordinate. THEN get it to close off so they can read/use the disc.

One of the many fun things that MS Windows puts for us to learn. :sm23:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Dell. Slept well. 

Thanks, Karen, my computer handles burning pretty well, when I remember how to do it.  I have it written down and have gotten the procedure pretty well. Everything went smoothly. Then I collapsed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Linda, I hope the exercises work & you can avoid surgery but if necessary it sure seems to help most & I’ve often heard people say they wish they’d done it sooner

Eshlemania, I’m glad your photography gig went well, I’m not surprised with the lovely photos you share with us.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Linda, Sorry about your knees, but the outcome is hopeful. Praying those exercises work and support that joint. Opps, I should ask. Is it both knees or just one.


Thanks, Bev - it is just the right knee.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Linda, adding my hopes to the others' that the exercises will keep you from having to have the surgery. Wishing you well.


Thanks for your good wishes.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My idea of exercise is to get out and explore the neighbourhood gardens- but locally that is a bit of a dead loss! However I do live within easy reach of the Botanic Gardens- I really must get myself up there.
> Pity we are half a globe apart, I am thinking of selling my exercise bike for the gadget that allow you to cycle while sitting in your chair.
> I do hope you can avoid the surgery.


Arthritis runs in the family, Julie so I have always exercised to try to avoid/lessen its effects. I've attended yoga classes for over 30 years and been a keen walker. This has worked to some extent - my younger sister has had both knees and a hip replaced already. My arthritis is classed as mild, though that has no relation to the amount of pain felt apparently. I will do whatever is necessary to stay active so will do my exercises religiously and keep on with the yoga which really helps because it is slow and controlled. I'll keep pushing on the walking front.
I enjoy visiting gardens too, though I don't really class it as exercise - I do too much standing and staring, looking for inspiration for my own garden. I think exercise should be a pleasure not a chore so hope you find something you can enjoy.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I hope the exercises help also. Since I hurt my knee a few years back, I am still doing some of those exercises. They do help. But mine was an injury, a twisted sprain, so that is different from yours.


Cheering today - I managed to climb the stairs without hauling on the handrail for the first time in weeks. Coming down is more of a problem.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Very, very tired tonight. Just veging out on the computer.  I finished burning the couple pics and gave them to the couple this afternoon. They loved them. Tonight I am exhausted. It didn't seem like it was stressful while I was doing it, but it must have been.
> 
> Night all.


I'm so glad they liked the photos. The stress comes from wanting them to be happy with your work I should think. Enjoy your veging.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Linda, I hope the exercises work & you can avoid surgery but if necessary it sure seems to help most & I've often heard people say they wish they'd done it sooner
> 
> Eshlemania, I'm glad your photography gig went well, I'm not surprised with the lovely photos you share with us.


Thanks for the encouragement, Bonnie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Arthritis runs in the family, Julie so I have always exercised to try to avoid/lessen its effects. I've attended yoga classes for over 30 years and been a keen walker. This has worked to some extent - my younger sister has had both knees and a hip replaced already. My arthritis is classed as mild, though that has no relation to the amount of pain felt apparently. I will do whatever is necessary to stay active so will do my exercises religiously and keep on with the yoga which really helps because it is slow and controlled. I'll keep pushing on the walking front.
> I enjoy visiting gardens too, though I don't really class it as exercise - I do too much standing and staring, looking for inspiration for my own garden. I think exercise should be a pleasure not a chore so hope you find something you can enjoy.


I think the arthritis comes on Mum's side of the family- did not seem to affect my Dad who lived nearly two decades longer then Mum. I find it hard just to do exercises- I get so bored. However this little cycling gadget I have seen, I can see me using it while watching the telly. And it folds away to little more than a large book. I do hope you find a cure quickly, Linda- it took so long before they operated on my hip- and my walking has got so curtailed, but I will get out there and walk!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Dell. Slept well.
> 
> Thanks, Karen, my computer handles burning pretty well, when I remember how to do it.  I have it written down and have gotten the procedure pretty well. Everything went smoothly. Then I collapsed.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: That's what I'm sympathizing with you about. You can collect all of the files you wish...the fun part is putting together a copy for others to enjoy. :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Linda - Hopefully the pain in your knee will subside. It is good that you already like to exercise as that is one less hurdle.  And congrats for the stair climb!

Bev (eshlemania) - I presume you have finished your vegging-out and are back to your active ways  It is nice to have a little down time every so often.

I have finished the Ears of Grain washcloth although I did not do the little hanging loop. The yarn is Peaches-n-Cream in Faded Denim. Probably not the best choice for this pattern but since it is for me and I like the colors and bonus, I am using up the variegated cotton, all is good.

I will have some additional patterns for you which I should be able to post in the morning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Linda - Hopefully the pain in your knee will subside. It is good that you already like to exercise as that is one less hurdle.  And congrats for the stair climb!
> 
> Bev (eshlemania) - I presume you have finished your vegging-out and are back to your active ways  It is nice to have a little down time every so often.
> 
> ...


I have a small ball of the same, but insufficient to do anything with!
Be interested to see the new patterns. All the cotton I am locating is 4 ply.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Eshlemania, I'm glad your photography gig went well, I'm not surprised with the lovely photos you share with us.


Thanks so much, Bonnie.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Cheering today - I managed to climb the stairs without hauling on the handrail for the first time in weeks. Coming down is more of a problem.


YAY, Linda!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I'm so glad they liked the photos. The stress comes from wanting them to be happy with your work I should think. Enjoy your veging.


yes, you are probably right. I blew one up for them as a thank you for taking a risk with me. I don't know how many times I took it out to see if it was good enough, before I gave it to her. She really liked it though.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: That's what I'm sympathizing with you about. You can collect all of the files you wish...the fun part is putting together a copy for others to enjoy. :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, yes, back to regular today. I did take some time this morning, for a lovely walk in the sunshine. Got some nice pictures and did not worry about the time at all.  Opps, forgot to add, love your Ears of Grain.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Linda - Hopefully the pain in your knee will subside. It is good that you already like to exercise as that is one less hurdle.  And congrats for the stair climb!
> 
> Bev (eshlemania) - I presume you have finished your vegging-out and are back to your active ways  It is nice to have a little down time every so often.
> 
> ...


That really looks good.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> Linda - Hopefully the pain in your knee will subside. It is good that you already like to exercise as that is one less hurdle.  And congrats for the stair climb!
> 
> Bev (eshlemania) - I presume you have finished your vegging-out and are back to your active ways  It is nice to have a little down time every so often.
> 
> ...


Love the blues, too. 
Except for weaving in the ends, I've got the Leaf Lace cloth done. Am working on the Konifer, & plan to do Ears of Grain next---unless your next postings entice me to a different one! :sm02: Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Whereas my computer project is now a scarf in Linen stitch. Same Navy Blue as the Cardigan/Gansey, gloves and the Fan Lace hat, I forgot to photograph that one!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda, you seem to be reaping the benefits of your visit to the physiotherapist. That is good to hear????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Linda - Hopefully the pain in your knee will subside. It is good that you already like to exercise as that is one less hurdle.  And congrats for the stair climb!
> 
> Bev (eshlemania) - I presume you have finished your vegging-out and are back to your active ways  It is nice to have a little down time every so often.
> 
> ...


That is pretty. I can see why you like the colours????????


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think the arthritis comes on Mum's side of the family- did not seem to affect my Dad who lived nearly two decades longer then Mum. I find it hard just to do exercises- I get so bored. However this little cycling gadget I have seen, I can see me using it while watching the telly. And it folds away to little more than a large book. I do hope you find a cure quickly, Linda- it took so long before they operated on my hip- and my walking has got so curtailed, but I will get out there and walk!


Doing exercises can be boring so I have been using an audio book to pass the time. I will play music to help exercise bike time pass. Do get out and walk, Julie - it's so good for mental health, let alone physical.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Linda - Hopefully the pain in your knee will subside. It is good that you already like to exercise as that is one less hurdle.  And congrats for the stair climb!
> 
> Bev (eshlemania) - I presume you have finished your vegging-out and are back to your active ways  It is nice to have a little down time every so often.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement, Melanie.
Pretty little cloth.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> yes, you are probably right. I blew one up for them as a thank you for taking a risk with me. I don't know how many times I took it out to see if it was good enough, before I gave it to her. She really liked it though.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Linda, you seem to be reaping the benefits of your visit to the physiotherapist. That is good to hear????


Thanks, Norma. My thinking is that keeping the muscles strong will be just as important if it does come to a replacement.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Doing exercises can be boring so I have been using an audio book to pass the time. I will play music to help exercise bike time pass. Do get out and walk, Julie - it's so good for mental health, let alone physical.


 :sm24: It was so hot today, I flagged it- I am waiting till morning when it will be cooler!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Linda - Hopefully the pain in your knee will subside. It is good that you already like to exercise as that is one less hurdle.  And congrats for the stair climb!
> 
> Bev (eshlemania) - I presume you have finished your vegging-out and are back to your active ways  It is nice to have a little down time every so often.
> 
> ...


I just finished mine also! You never know what will happen with the variegated yarns. Wasn't going to use any variegated because they sometimes take away from the pattern stitches, but I had several leftover blobs of this pink. The labels are long gone, so I don't know if it is Peaches n Cream or Sugar and Cream. Interesting the way the colors moved around!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

JoyceinNC said:


> I just finished mine also! You never know what will happen with the variegated yarns. Wasn't going to use any variegated because they sometimes take away from the pattern stitches, but I had several leftover blobs of this pink. The labels are long gone, so I don't know if it is Peaches n Cream or Sugar and Cream. Interesting the way the colors moved around!


Another beauty????


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Thanks, Norma. My thinking is that keeping the muscles strong will be just as important if it does come to a replacement.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I just finished mine also! You never know what will happen with the variegated yarns. Wasn't going to use any variegated because they sometimes take away from the pattern stitches, but I had several leftover blobs of this pink. The labels are long gone, so I don't know if it is Peaches n Cream or Sugar and Cream. Interesting the way the colors moved around!


I love it, Joyce! The variegated looks good with the pattern.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Another beauty????


ditto


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you Norma and Bev! (and Julie, too!) I'm please with the finished cloth, after being nervous about how the color changes would work out. I went ahead and used it in the shower this morning and loved it. Waiting to see how long it takes to dry and whether it stretches out or not. Next to try is a round flower-like pattern in crochet. Would like to compare knit and crochet pieces, plus the flower design is done in rounds so maybe I can use up some small left over pieces.

edit in- I can sure see why these are so popular to make! It took me about the same time as a lace bookmark and was much easier on the hands. Although it did take some getting used to to switch from cotton thread to thick cotton yarn!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Joyce, I had the same problem going from lace weight to thick cotton. It was a culture shock ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Joyce, I had the same problem going from lace weight to thick cotton. It was a culture shock ????


I know what you mean. I've been knitting snowflakes with #10 crochet thread on size 1 needles. Peaches and Cream seems so bulky after that. Right now I'm frogging part of a cardigan I made that just doesn't fit right. I'm hoping I only have to take out part of the right front. I think I made it too big and it just doesn't hang right. If I can't fix it, I'll be frogging the whole thing. Really not what I want to be doing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I know what you mean. I've been knitting snowflakes with #10 crochet thread on size 1 needles. Peaches and Cream seems so bulky after that. Right now I'm frogging part of a cardigan I made that just doesn't fit right. I'm hoping I only have to take out part of the right front. I think I made it too big and it just doesn't hang right. If I can't fix it, I'll be frogging the whole thing. Really not what I want to be doing.


So sorry to hear of this struggle, Barbara!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So sorry to hear of this struggle, Barbara!


Thanks, Julie. It is beautiful yarn that I don't want sitting unused. Hopefully, it will work out. The challenge in frogging is that the edge is an I cord bind off that is being stubborn. But I'm getting there.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melanie & Joyce your cloths turned out great, I think that is my favourite pattern of those shared. I am going to try it eventually ????
I know what you all mean about going from fine to bulk yarn, it sure feels weird. I’m busy doing a baby sweater in that fluffy bulky yarn & it feels so thick
We had a little more snow overnight but it’s supposed to warm up & dry up so hopefully harvest can get back on track.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> I know what you mean. I've been knitting snowflakes with #10 crochet thread on size 1 needles. Peaches and Cream seems so bulky after that. Right now I'm frogging part of a cardigan I made that just doesn't fit right. I'm hoping I only have to take out part of the right front. I think I made it too big and it just doesn't hang right. If I can't fix it, I'll be frogging the whole thing. Really not what I want to be doing.


That is not good news. I do hope you can fix it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melanie & Joyce your cloths turned out great, I think that is my favourite pattern of those shared. I am going to try it eventually ????
> I know what you all mean about going from fine to bulk yarn, it sure feels weird. I'm busy doing a baby sweater in that fluffy bulky yarn & it feels so thick
> We had a little more snow overnight but it's supposed to warm up & dry up so hopefully harvest can get back on track.


I will keep my fingers crossed for the harvest


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I know what you mean. I've been knitting snowflakes with #10 crochet thread on size 1 needles. Peaches and Cream seems so bulky after that. Right now I'm frogging part of a cardigan I made that just doesn't fit right. I'm hoping I only have to take out part of the right front. I think I made it too big and it just doesn't hang right. If I can't fix it, I'll be frogging the whole thing. Really not what I want to be doing.


Groan...frogging is not my favorite thing to do, whether a small section or the whole thing. I hope you can fix it without having to frog the whole thing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I know what you mean. I've been knitting snowflakes with #10 crochet thread on size 1 needles. Peaches and Cream seems so bulky after that. Right now I'm frogging part of a cardigan I made that just doesn't fit right. I'm hoping I only have to take out part of the right front. I think I made it too big and it just doesn't hang right. If I can't fix it, I'll be frogging the whole thing. Really not what I want to be doing.


I hope you can figure this out, so that you can make it right. I know what you mean about loving the yarn and not wanting it to sit around in a project you will not wear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melanie & Joyce your cloths turned out great, I think that is my favourite pattern of those shared. I am going to try it eventually ????
> I know what you all mean about going from fine to bulk yarn, it sure feels weird. I'm busy doing a baby sweater in that fluffy bulky yarn & it feels so thick
> We had a little more snow overnight but it's supposed to warm up & dry up so hopefully harvest can get back on track.


I do hope you can get that harvest in!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Julie. It is beautiful yarn that I don't want sitting unused. Hopefully, it will work out. The challenge in frogging is that the edge is an I cord bind off that is being stubborn. But I'm getting there.


Would the freezer method have any relevance? Is it a yarn with loft?


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

linda09 said:


> Thanks, Norma. My thinking is that keeping the muscles strong will be just as important if it does come to a replacement.


Very true. Glad for you that there are alternatives at this point.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: It was so hot today, I flagged it- I am waiting till morning when it will be cooler!


Very wise not to get overheated. I don't much like real cold, but then don't like high heat--and especially if accompanied with high humidity. That will do me in! It's easier to wrap up and stay warm, though, than to try to stay cool if there's no air conditioning. :sm02:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

JoyceinNC said:


> I just finished mine also! You never know what will happen with the variegated yarns. Wasn't going to use any variegated because they sometimes take away from the pattern stitches, but I had several leftover blobs of this pink. The labels are long gone, so I don't know if it is Peaches n Cream or Sugar and Cream. Interesting the way the colors moved around!


Well done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Very wise not to get overheated. I don't much like real cold, but then don't like high heat--and especially if accompanied with high humidity. That will do me in! It's easier to wrap up and stay warm, though, than to try to stay cool if there's no air conditioning. :sm02:


Most New Zealand homes have no air-conditioning- we make do with fans.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I just finished mine also! You never know what will happen with the variegated yarns. Wasn't going to use any variegated because they sometimes take away from the pattern stitches, but I had several leftover blobs of this pink. The labels are long gone, so I don't know if it is Peaches n Cream or Sugar and Cream. Interesting the way the colors moved around!


Another pretty one!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Joyce, I had the same problem going from lace weight to thick cotton. It was a culture shock ????


 :sm24: And it can really make your hands hurt sometimes switching yarn weights.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Joyce - I love this one in pink! It came out great.

Barbara (babalou) - good luck with the frogging. I hope you find a suitable fix.

Bonnie - good luck with the harvest.


Sorry for the delay - odd day, good day, but busy. In any event, I will take up the next several posts so I can share some additional patterns.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Greetings LPer's. Continuing on with our lace dish cloth / wash cloth KAL I have selected a few more patterns for you. None of these have charts, there are written directions only. I will separate them into individual posts for ease. Hope all have enjoyed our little bit of lace knitting.

I have included a few links to some other small lace project KALs hosted by LPer's.

Britgirl, a/k/a Sue, presented us with some beautiful lace bookmarks. I think someone here is planning to make a display quilt with them (I could be way off on the quilt part, and I wish I could remember who had the nifty idea).

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-455984-1.html

jscaplen, a/k/a Jane, hosted two sessions with lots and lots of snowflake patterns. I think these were all crochet.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-370959-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-373757-1.html


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Foaming Waves - by Nettie DiLorenzo. PDF is one page, photo is property of the designer.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/foaming-waves-dishcloths


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Cables-n-Lace - by Faerwear. PDF is one page, photo is property of the designer.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cablesnlace


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lace Star Cloth - by Jill Vosburg. PDF is two pages, photo is property of the designer. I created the PDF as I did not see one on the pattern website.

Website: http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/clothstar.htm

Ravelry: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lace-star-cloth


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Fountain Lace - by S. M. Kahn / Smariek. PDF is two pages, photo is property of the designer. I created the PDF as I did not see one to download on her website. You should take a peek at her website as she has several patterns posted.

http://smariek.blogspot.com/2006/09/fountain-lace.html

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fountain-lace-cloth


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Heart Lace Cloth - by S. M. Kahn / Smariek. PDF is three pages, photo is property of the designer. I created the PDF as I did not see one to download on her website. This is the same designer as the above Fountain Lace.

http://smariek.blogspot.com/2007/01/heart-lace-cloth.html

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/heart-lace-cloth


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

And for you adventurous knitters, a bonus link: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pi-dishcloth As stated in the description, it is not a pattern but a how-to. It gives instructions for making a round dishcloth using a lace pattern of your choice. Take a look at the project gallery on Ravelry as there are quite a lot of ideas there. The PDF is only one page but it is a large file, 1.8MB, which is why I am not attaching it. PM me with your email address if you cannot get it from Ravelry.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Melanie, for all your work. I printed out the Cables and Lace one. I will probably do that next. I really like the sweater one at the beginning, but didn't want to mess with the collar.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> And for you adventurous knitters, a bonus link: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pi-dishcloth As stated in the description, it is not a pattern but a how-to. It gives instructions for making a round dishcloth using a lace pattern of your choice. Take a look at the project gallery on Ravelry as there are quite a lot of ideas there. The PDF is only one page but it is a large file, 1.8MB, which is why I am not attaching it. PM me with your email address if you cannot get it from Ravelry.


Wow! Those are all very pretty designs. Really like the freedom that the pi dishcloth gives to choose any stitch design, too. And the snowflakes! Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Melanie, you are creating a wonderful resource for us, thank you!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I'm giving this poor wee device a workout getting your download links.

At least I can get the files if I wait for the last one to finish before going to the next page. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

These newest patterns are great! Thanks so much. Shall need to be on the other computer to be able to print any of them.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

I have long had the feeling that life follows my knitting progress, told my knitting class that I had to concentrate on wash clothes for my Christmas gifts for medical backups (nurses, clerks, you know the ones that know me better then the mds?); finished the "deer" afghan for sisters great grand, have it ready to ship and guess who calls.... sister.... do I have any washcloths ready to go? she had to toss some out this fall (thinks these were 12- 14 yo) and her palsy is not letting her work on anything. nieces and grand nieces cleaned her out of my last shipment. so my copies of this session are now top of the list.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie thank you so much for those fabulous patterns. I shall have to buy some more cotton to do them justice????


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Foaming Waves - by Nettie DiLorenzo. PDF is one page, photo is property of the designer.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/foaming-waves-dishcloths


What a coincidence Melanie, I had found this pattern, printed it and actually started it last night. I hadn't been getting this thread for a couple of days.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Melanie
Thank you for all your work and making the PDFs. You have kept me busy and us moving along! Merci!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Greetings LPer's.
> Britgirl, a/k/a Sue, presented us with some beautiful lace bookmarks. I think someone here is planning to make a display quilt with them (I could be way off on the quilt part, and I wish I could remember who had the nifty idea).


That's me! I have just finished blocking the last 2 bookmarks and have laid them out on a piece of dark blue felt so I can look at it several days before I begin cutting fabric and sewing. 
-Joyce


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness, Melanie! You've really outdone yourself this time! If only I could make them all at once!!!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> jscaplen, a/k/a Jane, hosted two sessions with lots and lots of snowflake patterns. I think these were all crochet.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-370959-1.html
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-373757-1.html


What do I do to save these? Select individual links to save, or press "control a", then copy, and put in a Word document to save on my computer? There is so much information in these, I'm not sure about the best way to save it all.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is not good news. I do hope you can fix it.


I got it back on the needles.....finally and will see if I can save it. The yarn is so pretty that I won't let it go to waste even if I have to frog the whole thing.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I just finished mine also! You never know what will happen with the variegated yarns. Wasn't going to use any variegated because they sometimes take away from the pattern stitches, but I had several leftover blobs of this pink. The labels are long gone, so I don't know if it is Peaches n Cream or Sugar and Cream. Interesting the way the colors moved around!


I really like that, Joyce.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Groan...frogging is not my favorite thing to do, whether a small section or the whole thing. I hope you can fix it without having to frog the whole thing.


Unfortunately, I am experienced frogger. ????????????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I hope you can figure this out, so that you can make it right. I know what you mean about loving the yarn and not wanting it to sit around in a project you will not wear.


I will one way or another, Bev.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Would the freezer method have any relevance? Is it a yarn with loft?


I'm not familiar with the freezer method. Doesn't seem to have much loft.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for the new patterns, Melanie, and all your research in finding such nice ones. I think I’ll take a few with me on my trip to Ohio this week. My dear DIL loves hand made dish cloths and I can leave them there. I have some yarn so no trip to the store!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> I got it back on the needles.....finally and will see if I can save it. The yarn is so pretty that I won't let it go to waste even if I have to frog the whole thing.


i am really pleased you managed to put it back on the needles. i will hold my breathe whilst you save it!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Unfortunately, I am experienced frogger. ????????????


i think I am, too :sm16:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Unfortunately, I am experienced frogger. ????????????


Aren't we all??? 

NancyLee, good to see you. It looks like you will have plenty of yarn for dishcloths.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I'm not familiar with the freezer method. Doesn't seem to have much loft.


I have not tried it, but I've heard it works for yarns like mohair- freeze it for a couple of hours I believe.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> I have long had the feeling that life follows my knitting progress, told my knitting class that I had to concentrate on wash clothes for my Christmas gifts for medical backups (nurses, clerks, you know the ones that know me better then the mds?); finished the "deer" afghan for sisters great grand, have it ready to ship and guess who calls.... sister.... do I have any washcloths ready to go? she had to toss some out this fall (thinks these were 12- 14 yo) and her palsy is not letting her work on anything. nieces and grand nieces cleaned her out of my last shipment. so my copies of this session are now top of the list.


Sounds like they will be well received. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Unfortunately, I am experienced frogger. ????????????


Doesn't that come with knitting? Knit, purl, frog, etc. :sm12:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Doesn't that come with knitting? Knit, purl, frog, etc. :sm12:


LOL! I am on my sixth attempt to get Linen Stitch right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nancylea - you have some great choices for your sister's new dish cloths.

Joyce - Thanks, I could not remember who had the great display idea. We are all looking forward to seeing what you have done. I just 'favorite' website addresses if that is your question. If you are asking about saving the patterns, you can either add them to your Ravelry library (if you joined Ravelry), or download the PDF file I attached to each post. The third option is to go to the designer's website (three of the cloths) and read the pattern from there as you work on it or you can copy and paste the pattern into a Word document (I did this to create the PDF). 

Barbara (babalou) - glad you are making progress on your repairs. 


I am glad that everyone is enjoying the patterns. There are so many pretty ones out there it is hard to choose. I have cast on for the sweater dishcloth with some bright pink yarn. I need to go back through the posts to see what was done about the neck issue.

Hope all have a good night,

Melanie


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have not tried it, but I've heard it works for yarns like mohair- freeze it for a couple of hours I believe.


Now that you mention it for mohair, I recall reading that somewhere.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> LOL! I am on my sixth attempt to get Linen Stitch right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good luck, Julie. I find that happens alot when doing a stitch I am not as familiar with.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Now that you mention it for mohair, I recall reading that somewhere.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Good luck, Julie. I find that happens alot when doing a stitch I am not as familiar with.


It was really taxing my eyesight- I think I will try a heavier weight yarn, and possibly take it through to the sitting room so I can use the overhead lamp!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Doesn't that come with knitting? Knit, purl, frog, etc. :sm12:


Ah...Yup!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> LOL! I am on my sixth attempt to get Linen Stitch right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I know that situation. I am positive that you will get it right????


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Doesn't that come with knitting? Knit, purl, frog, etc. :sm12:


 :sm24: :sm04:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I know that situation. I am positive that you will get it right????


I am going to try again, but with some DK I have, not the 5ply Gansey wool!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I really like that, Joyce.


Thanks! I had to take a break from the round flower-like one I wanted to try. It is crochet and has some stitches I'm not familiar with- and I made a horrible mess of my first try! With all the new patterns, I may skip it all together!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Joyce - Thanks, I could not remember who had the great display idea. We are all looking forward to seeing what you have done. I just 'favorite' website addresses if that is your question. If you are asking about saving the patterns, you can either add them to your Ravelry library (if you joined Ravelry), or download the PDF file I attached to each post. The third option is to go to the designer's website (three of the cloths) and read the pattern from there as you work on it or you can copy and paste the pattern into a Word document (I did this to create the PDF).
> Melanie


Thanks for the instructions to save the patterns. I'll probably look for the downloads you attached. Too much mischief....not enough time!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I just had to cut loose a tatting project because it was not working right.

That only brings down the total of interesting patterns in this ornament book to 12 out of 18 that I would like to work with. Not a bad average!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good day all. I have completed the sweater dish cloth using Bernat's Hand Crafter cotton in PINK! I used US4 and US6 needles instead of the 6 and 8 as recommended. This one took about 60 yards. When working the neck divide I opted to work one side at a time. The pattern has you add yarn and work both together. I completed the left side (as you look at it) including the sleeve. Then attached the yarn for the right side. The right side as written ends on a RS row at the neck. I added a return row so that I could pick up and knit the sleeve like the left side (less ends to weave in). Actually I picked up and purled the right side. Both sleeves are four stitches smaller than the pattern as I picked up only 14 stitches per sleeve but this was in line with the multiples of 4 plus 2. I also took the advice of those who knit before me to work the cable cross in row 43 instead of row 41. I still need to weave in the ends.

If I was to do this one again, I would knit a plain row before starting the cables, especially for the center one. And I would mirror the outside cables, the one on the right side facing you would cross to the right. I think that would look neater at the neckline too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Good day all. I have completed the sweater dish cloth using Bernat's Hand Crafter cotton in PINK! I used US4 and US6 needles instead of the 6 and 8 as recommended. This one took about 60 yards. When working the neck divide I opted to work one side at a time. The pattern has you add yarn and work both together. I completed the left side (as you look at it) including the sleeve. Then attached the yarn for the right side. The right side as written ends on a RS row at the neck. I added a return row so that I could pick up and knit the sleeve like the left side (less ends to weave in). Actually I picked up and purled the right side. Both sleeves are four stitches smaller than the pattern as I picked up only 14 stitches per sleeve but this was in line with the multiples of 4 plus 2. I also took the advice of those who knit before me to work the cable cross in row 43 instead of row 41. I still need to weave in the ends.
> 
> If I was to do this one again, I would knit a plain row before starting the cables, especially for the center one. And I would mirror the outside cables, the one on the right side facing you would cross to the right. I think that would look neater at the neckline too.


Fabulous ????


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I just had to cut loose a tatting project because it was not working right.
> 
> That only brings down the total of interesting patterns in this ornament book to 12 out of 18 that I would like to work with. Not a bad average!


I just went through the cutting down process with a collection of miniature cross-stitched ornaments. A couple of years ago, hubby decided to get a 3 foot fake Christmas tree, and almost none of our ornaments for a full sized tree looked decent on it. So, thought I'd better get around and make some tiny ones. Last year, he went out and bought a 6 foot real tree. Don't know what will appear this year! Some of the mini designs were too detailed, some just weren't pretty, but there were just too many for the time I have to make them.

By the way....there is a magazine I've recently come across called "Haute Handbags". Have you seen it? The Autumn 2017 issue has just come to Joann's and Barnes and Noble. On page 20 is a photo of a bag with a tatted edging sewn to the inside edge of the top opening. I thought of you right away. I've done a dab of tatting and could probably do this. Just not sure how to sew the tatting down so the picots stay straight and don't twist and turn every which way. If you have a chance, I hope you'll stop at a magazine rack and take a look. Interesting idea to put it just where the person using it will see it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Good day all. I have completed the sweater dish cloth using Bernat's Hand Crafter cotton in PINK! I used US4 and US6 needles instead of the 6 and 8 as recommended. This one took about 60 yards. When working the neck divide I opted to work one side at a time. The pattern has you add yarn and work both together. I completed the left side (as you look at it) including the sleeve. Then attached the yarn for the right side. The right side as written ends on a RS row at the neck. I added a return row so that I could pick up and knit the sleeve like the left side (less ends to weave in). Actually I picked up and purled the right side. Both sleeves are four stitches smaller than the pattern as I picked up only 14 stitches per sleeve but this was in line with the multiples of 4 plus 2. I also took the advice of those who knit before me to work the cable cross in row 43 instead of row 41. I still need to weave in the ends.
> 
> If I was to do this one again, I would knit a plain row before starting the cables, especially for the center one. And I would mirror the outside cables, the one on the right side facing you would cross to the right. I think that would look neater at the neckline too.


I agree about the cable s looking better if crossed in opposing directions- I hope tomorrow to find some more heavier cotton, to work a few more. The dishcloth is a lovely colour Melanie.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> Good day all. I have completed the sweater dish cloth using Bernat's Hand Crafter cotton in PINK! I used US4 and US6 needles instead of the 6 and 8 as recommended. This one took about 60 yards. When working the neck divide I opted to work one side at a time. The pattern has you add yarn and work both together. I completed the left side (as you look at it) including the sleeve. Then attached the yarn for the right side. The right side as written ends on a RS row at the neck. I added a return row so that I could pick up and knit the sleeve like the left side (less ends to weave in). Actually I picked up and purled the right side. Both sleeves are four stitches smaller than the pattern as I picked up only 14 stitches per sleeve but this was in line with the multiples of 4 plus 2. I also took the advice of those who knit before me to work the cable cross in row 43 instead of row 41. I still need to weave in the ends.
> 
> If I was to do this one again, I would knit a plain row before starting the cables, especially for the center one. And I would mirror the outside cables, the one on the right side facing you would cross to the right. I think that would look neater at the neckline too.


Oh, well done! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

JoyceinNC said:


> I just went through the cutting down process with a collection of miniature cross-stitched ornaments. A couple of years ago, hubby decided to get a 3 foot fake Christmas tree, and almost none of our ornaments for a full sized tree looked decent on it. So, thought I'd better get around and make some tiny ones. Last year, he went out and bought a 6 foot real tree. Don't know what will appear this year! Some of the mini designs were too detailed, some just weren't pretty, but there were just too many for the time I have to make them.
> 
> By the way....there is a magazine I've recently come across called "Haute Handbags". Have you seen it? The Autumn 2017 issue has just come to Joann's and Barnes and Noble. On page 20 is a photo of a bag with a tatted edging sewn to the inside edge of the top opening. I thought of you right away. I've done a dab of tatting and could probably do this. Just not sure how to sew the tatting down so the picots stay straight and don't twist and turn every which way. If you have a chance, I hope you'll stop at a magazine rack and take a look. Interesting idea to put it just where the person using it will see it.


Hmmm...have seen where people have put up more than one tree in different places in their house.......enjoy both!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Good day all. I have completed the sweater dish cloth using Bernat's Hand Crafter cotton in PINK! I used US4 and US6 needles instead of the 6 and 8 as recommended. This one took about 60 yards. When working the neck divide I opted to work one side at a time. The pattern has you add yarn and work both together. I completed the left side (as you look at it) including the sleeve. Then attached the yarn for the right side. The right side as written ends on a RS row at the neck. I added a return row so that I could pick up and knit the sleeve like the left side (less ends to weave in). Actually I picked up and purled the right side. Both sleeves are four stitches smaller than the pattern as I picked up only 14 stitches per sleeve but this was in line with the multiples of 4 plus 2. I also took the advice of those who knit before me to work the cable cross in row 43 instead of row 41. I still need to weave in the ends.
> 
> If I was to do this one again, I would knit a plain row before starting the cables, especially for the center one. And I would mirror the outside cables, the one on the right side facing you would cross to the right. I think that would look neater at the neckline too.


Looks really cute. I agree with you about mirroring the cables, Melanie.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Good day all. I have completed the sweater dish cloth using Bernat's Hand Crafter cotton in PINK! I used US4 and US6 needles instead of the 6 and 8 as recommended. This one took about 60 yards. When working the neck divide I opted to work one side at a time. The pattern has you add yarn and work both together. I completed the left side (as you look at it) including the sleeve. Then attached the yarn for the right side. The right side as written ends on a RS row at the neck. I added a return row so that I could pick up and knit the sleeve like the left side (less ends to weave in). Actually I picked up and purled the right side. Both sleeves are four stitches smaller than the pattern as I picked up only 14 stitches per sleeve but this was in line with the multiples of 4 plus 2. I also took the advice of those who knit before me to work the cable cross in row 43 instead of row 41. I still need to weave in the ends.
> 
> If I was to do this one again, I would knit a plain row before starting the cables, especially for the center one. And I would mirror the outside cables, the one on the right side facing you would cross to the right. I think that would look neater at the neckline too.


Beautiful work!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

I've frogged the Foaming Waves dishcloth after the first row of the lace. I couldn't get it to work. Let it rest overnight and then started it today after a dental appointment. My jaw is quite sore but the pattern's going very well!!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Hmmm...have seen where people have put up more than one tree in different places in their house.......enjoy both!!!


My daughter did that this past Christmas. Her rather new hubby didn't want her ornaments on display in the living room. Hers were keepsake and family heirloom types taken from my collection of ornaments, his were fancy, expensive, matchy-matchy type. He wanted her to throw away her ornaments, but instead she got a medium sized tree and put it in an area in the house that she is in a lot, and he almost never is. I don't remember now where exactly she said that was, maybe in the hall by her children's rooms, or in one of her children's rooms. Good for her, right?

And I have thought of doing that here at my home as well. I would love to make some of the super small knit items for a tree, like the miniature sweaters. If hubby pulls out the small tree again, I'll have to scramble to make some more small ornaments for it. I have many items ready to make, just haven't started yet. Before the 3 footer, we had a 6 foot fake tree, that hubby gave to our son when the 3 footer arrived. Phooey. So I'm in limbo about the tree, but I do have a mantle that I can decorate a little differently every year. I also have a white "twig" tree that I've used at Easter that I could use in another part of the house for Christmas. This is one of those paper covered wire trees. It needs a little touching up before the weather gets really cold, but it would work. More decorations for my little grandson to get into. He would love that!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, great sweater dishcloth.

Julie, more light and larger yarn sounds like a plan. 

Vicki, hope that the pattern continues doing well and your jaw pain settles down.

Wow, Joyce, seems like you have all the options covered for Christmas. 

I started the cable and lace dishcloth last night. It is going well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie, great sweater dishcloth.
> 
> Julie, more light and larger yarn sounds like a plan.
> 
> ...


That and perseverance! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Your sweater looks good. :sm24:



MissMelba said:


> Good day all. I have completed the sweater dish cloth using Bernat's Hand Crafter cotton in PINK! I used US4 and US6 needles instead of the 6 and 8 as recommended. This one took about 60 yards. When working the neck divide I opted to work one side at a time. The pattern has you add yarn and work both together. I completed the left side (as you look at it) including the sleeve. Then attached the yarn for the right side. The right side as written ends on a RS row at the neck. I added a return row so that I could pick up and knit the sleeve like the left side (less ends to weave in). Actually I picked up and purled the right side. Both sleeves are four stitches smaller than the pattern as I picked up only 14 stitches per sleeve but this was in line with the multiples of 4 plus 2. I also took the advice of those who knit before me to work the cable cross in row 43 instead of row 41. I still need to weave in the ends.
> 
> If I was to do this one again, I would knit a plain row before starting the cables, especially for the center one. And I would mirror the outside cables, the one on the right side facing you would cross to the right. I think that would look neater at the neckline too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! Lots of great new pattern options & thanks for the links to the snowflakes, I want to make some of them & some bells too if I can find a nice pattern.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Vickie P said:


> I've frogged the Foaming Waves dishcloth after the first row of the lace. I couldn't get it to work. Let it rest overnight and then started it today after a dental appointment. My jaw is quite sore but the pattern's going very well!!


????????


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank Norma, Julie, Del, Linda, Vickie, Bev, and JanetLee. I have been enjoying making these little projects. Gives one a sense of accomplishment. Wish I could finish a shawl in a reasonable amount of time, lol. 

Good luck with round two of the Foaming Waves Vickie. 

I have a relative that puts up a Christmas tree in each room of the house, including bathrooms. I have a mix of ornaments, nothing matches, lol. The first year DH and I were in the old house we put up a monster sized tree. The house had a 20' vaulted ceiling in the living room so we bought a fourteen foot tree (biggest the lot had). The height was fine, but its girth! You could not get around the thing, lol! Our current house has eight foot ceilings so no more big trees.

My additional beads arrived for the Forest MKAL (dogyarns, a/k/a Porcupine Stitch Scarf, started in ??2015??). I was concerned with the color matching as the original beads were purchased years ago however they seem to be good. I do not know how many of them I will need them but better to be safe than a few repeats shy of finishing. Besides, beads do not take up much room in the stash and these can go back into the belly dance costume supplies (where they came from). I am looking forward to having this scarf done. 

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I was left on my own on Sunday afternoon. Whilst the cat was out the mouse went shopping.????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Thank Norma, Julie, Del, Linda, Vickie, Bev, and JanetLee. I have been enjoying making these little projects. Gives one a sense of accomplishment. Wish I could finish a shawl in a reasonable amount of time, lol.
> 
> Good luck with round two of the Foaming Waves Vickie.
> 
> ...


We are down to one tree that fits nicely in our living room. I can't imagine a 14' Tree and trying to decorate it.

Have enjoyed the dishcloths, Melanie. I plan to take some yarn with me to Ohio tomorrow to make some. Your sweater dishcloth turned out great!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I was left on my own on Sunday afternoon. Whilst the cat was out the mouse went shopping.????


Good plan for your "alone" time. I like the colors you chose.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Good plan for your "alone" time. I like the colors you chose.


I shall enjoy playing with these!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thank Norma, Julie, Del, Linda, Vickie, Bev, and JanetLee. I have been enjoying making these little projects. Gives one a sense of accomplishment. Wish I could finish a shawl in a reasonable amount of time, lol.
> 
> Good luck with round two of the Foaming Waves Vickie.
> 
> ...


Hope you're having a good day, too, Melanie- today I go for my MRI Scan, but hope to pick up come supplies of cotton afterwards, and perhaps some cheap groceries at the cut price shop- I once found some yummy Macadamia Nut Butter there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I was left on my own on Sunday afternoon. Whilst the cat was out the mouse went shopping.????


Lovely soft colours, Norma- you'll have fun with these!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> We are down to one tree that fits nicely in our living room. I can't imagine a 14' Tree and trying to decorate it.
> 
> Have enjoyed the dishcloths, Melanie. I plan to take some yarn with me to Ohio tomorrow to make some. Your sweater dishcloth turned out great!


Happy travels!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you're having a good day, too, Melanie- today I go for my MRI Scan, but hope to pick up come supplies of cotton afterwards, and perhaps some cheap groceries at the cut price shop- I once found some yummy Macadamia Nut Butter there.


Julie
Sending positive thoughts! I used to try and "hear music" in the MRI sounds, helps to pass the time!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Greetings Everyone. I know I've been a bit silent (for me that is a change!!!!), but with the change of season and winter almost upon us, my focus has been slightly off target. Have been enjoying watching all the fun you're having with the dishclothes. Seems to me that doing them this way is almost like a hedonistic pleasure -- just do one rather like "popping" a bon-bon into the mouth. I'm certainly enjoying watching.

A lot going on related to my Mom. She is fine and hasn't really changed at all, but the conditions in the new facility now that we have been there nearly 10 weeks are reaching a crisis point. Staff is so disgruntled that they are leaving, families are unhappy, management is deaf, etc. etc. So a group of us went the the Board of Directors meetings (Board for the local hospital which owns the facility and is reasonsible) and aired our concerns in what I thought was a remarkable constructive manner. This all happened on the 5th. The Board was SHOCKED -- frankly, middle management had been telling them "everything is great" and telling everyone below them in the chain to "shut up". Well, we met again with the board yesterday and the Board has taken some action related to middle management (of course, the bloodletting happened at that level), had a lot of platitudes to offer us and assertions that action would be taken on key issues. It all remains to be seen whether or not things improve. I must say that the "thrill" of this kind of tension has diminished -- I'm not interested in corporate games any more -- guess I had my fill in my career life. But one way or the other, I'm a player for the sake of my Mother and the rest of the community. We are so isolated and in such a remote area that a facility of this kind is critical to the community. There are no other alternatives within a 150 mi radius; so this is important and who know someday maybe I'll be the patient rather than the family member.

To keep my sanity (if that is possible), I started a baby blanket out of the unexpectedly found Jiffy yarn. The pictures below don't really convey the softness of color, but you get the idea. I have a bit of buckling at the edges caused by the change of density of the two textures, but I don't think it is bad enough to rip it out and do over. Good lesson learned to self: Remember when there is a change in gauge, adjust the border rows by short rowing or adding additional rows as necessary. In any case, this used up 2 blue and 5 white skeins leaving the remaining count at 3 blues and 2 whites. Think maybe a sweater and a cap or two might work to use it up. 

In the meantime, I started a square, center out, simple lace blanket (depends on ultimate size whether or not it will be for babies or afghan) using the aqua Jiffy yarn. Was progressing along and finished up the first ball, when decided I didn't like the lace pattern; so ripped it out and started again. Am now nearly finished with the second ball -- 2 down and 4 to go. Had to play around with the lace pattern to get it to fit in well with the stitch increases at the corners. Am using a 3 stitch solid corner band on each of the corners. Has a nice effect - sturdy and substantial. Usually we are trying for light and ethereal, so this has an interesting effect. Played around with different methods of doing a double center decrease. Usually, lace is worked with such thin yarn that the differences between the various methods is not that apparent, but here once I got started working the pattern, I realized what I was doing wasn't satisfactory -- so played around until I found the method I like best. I started using: Slip 1 knitwise, k2t, pass slip stitch over. Okay, but clear emphasizes the right side of the triangular stitch. Ended up deciding to use Slip 2 together as if to K2T, knit 1, pass both slip stitches over together. This emphasizes the center stitch. So of course, that means that there is variation in the lace in the piece, but not enough of a variation that I'm going to rip it again and start over -- no way!!! We'll just consider this variation as part of the 'splice of life.'

Hoping that everyone is enjoying their projects and having as much fun as I am. Have the girls coming tomorrow; so today is a housecleaning/baking day. In honor of my friend Laury (whom I believe I told you sold their ranch), we are having her favorite -- eclairs. But wanted to touch base and encourage you on your dish cloth odyssey.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Julie
> Sending positive thoughts! I used to try and "hear music" in the MRI sounds, helps to pass the time!


Thank you Vickie- the instructions say it will take about 45 mins.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone. I know I've been a bit silent (for me that is a change!!!!), but with the change of season and winter almost upon us, my focus has been slightly off target. Have been enjoying watching all the fun you're having with the dishclothes. Seems to me that doing them this way is almost like a hedonistic pleasure -- just do one rather like "popping" a bon-bon into the mouth. I'm certainly enjoying watching.
> 
> A lot going on related to my Mom. She is fine and hasn't really changed at all, but the conditions in the new facility now that we have been there nearly 10 weeks are reaching a crisis point. Staff is so disgruntled that they are leaving, families are unhappy, management is deaf, etc. etc. So a group of us went the the Board of Directors meetings (Board for the local hospital which owns the facility and is reasonsible) and aired our concerns in what I thought was a remarkable constructive manner. This all happened on the 5th. The Board was SHOCKED -- frankly, middle management had been telling them "everything is great" and telling everyone below them in the chain to "shut up". Well, we met again with the board yesterday and the Board has taken some action related to middle management (of course, the bloodletting happened at that level), had a lot of platitudes to offer us and assertions that action would be taken on key issues. It all remains to be seen whether or not things improve. I must say that the "thrill" of this kind of tension has diminished -- I'm not interested in corporate games any more -- guess I had my fill in my career life. But one way or the other, I'm a player for the sake of my Mother and the rest of the community. We are so isolated and in such a remote area that a facility of this kind is critical to the community. There are no other alternatives within a 150 mi radius; so this is important and who know someday maybe I'll be the patient rather than the family member.
> 
> ...


I do hope you can get things to a better state for your Mom- that is not good.
Enjoy your visitors!
Beautiful knitting as always!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Best wishes for your MRI, Julie!! Hugs and prayers.

Melanie, I love your changes on the sweater cloth. The issue of picking up yarn and doing both shoulders is a nuisance and the cables look better with the change as well.

To the others not mentioned by name, thanks for showing your finished cloths, I like all of them. 

I hit a time snag with knitting and haven't been able to do ANY for a week now. Lots of fun seeing all of your work, cloths, crochet and the tatting news.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone. I know I've been a bit silent (for me that is a change!!!!), but with the change of season and winter almost upon us, my focus has been slightly off target. Have been enjoying watching all the fun you're having with the dishclothes. Seems to me that doing them this way is almost like a hedonistic pleasure -- just do one rather like "popping" a bon-bon into the mouth. I'm certainly enjoying watching.
> 
> A lot going on related to my Mom. She is fine and hasn't really changed at all, but the conditions in the new facility now that we have been there nearly 10 weeks are reaching a crisis point. Staff is so disgruntled that they are leaving, families are unhappy, management is deaf, etc. etc. So a group of us went the the Board of Directors meetings (Board for the local hospital which owns the facility and is reasonsible) and aired our concerns in what I thought was a remarkable constructive manner. This all happened on the 5th. The Board was SHOCKED -- frankly, middle management had been telling them "everything is great" and telling everyone below them in the chain to "shut up". Well, we met again with the board yesterday and the Board has taken some action related to middle management (of course, the bloodletting happened at that level), had a lot of platitudes to offer us and assertions that action would be taken on key issues. It all remains to be seen whether or not things improve. I must say that the "thrill" of this kind of tension has diminished -- I'm not interested in corporate games any more -- guess I had my fill in my career life. But one way or the other, I'm a player for the sake of my Mother and the rest of the community. We are so isolated and in such a remote area that a facility of this kind is critical to the community. There are no other alternatives within a 150 mi radius; so this is important and who know someday maybe I'll be the patient rather than the family member.
> 
> ...


Both pieces are beautiful! Good for you for standing up for your mom and ultimately your community and yourself! It's not easy but if you don't speak up and tell those who need to know they usually claim not to have known! After a 35+ carrier in nursing I lost that fear of being let go. We had a new head of personnel who was ruthless. I made an appointment to see her to discuss the "New" sick leave policy but didn't inform her what the appointment was for. When we met she admitted she didn't know what this meeting was for. I was able to be brutally honest that this policy was just harassment. She said it wasn't. I told her I was there to tell her to her face that it was and that it was wrong so she could never say she didn't know how disgruntled staff were. We had to agree to disagree but it opened the dam and this policy was finally discarded, as was she!!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Both pieces are beautiful! Good for you for standing up for your mom and ultimately your community and yourself! It's not easy but if you don't speak up and tell those who need to know they usually claim not to have known! After a 35+ carrier in nursing I lost that fear of being let go. We had a new head of personnel who was ruthless. I made an appointment to see her to discuss the "New" sick leave policy but didn't inform her what the appointment was for. When we met she admitted she didn't know what this meeting was for. I was able to be brutally honest that this policy was just harassment. She said it wasn't. I told her I was there to tell her to her face that it was and that it was wrong so she could never say she didn't know how disgruntled staff were. We had to agree to disagree but it opened the dam and this policy was finally discarded, as was she!!!


Thanks for your comments. You are so right -- this is such typical behavior. I've seen it in many different forms during my career too and thought I'd retired out of the game, but not just yet. And in this case, it didn't take long for the Board to conduct the "search for the sacrificial employee." As it turns out, the person who got the ax was on the second tier of the offending (read that as bad-performing) managers. It was the person directly over her (yes, someone new to the community and full of themselves and corporate savvy) who should have been excused. Now we have a bad situation and one made worse because a long-term employee (who probably was playing at on over-promoted state) has been publicly humiliated by demotion. When in actuality, I doubt that the personnel changes will do little, if anything, to improve what is a long, long series of poorly motivated decisions all based on $$$$ rather than professed commitment to "patient care."


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That and perseverance! :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I was left on my own on Sunday afternoon. Whilst the cat was out the mouse went shopping.????


 :sm24: :sm24: Looking good, Norma.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone. I know I've been a bit silent (for me that is a change!!!!), but with the change of season and winter almost upon us, my focus has been slightly off target. Have been enjoying watching all the fun you're having with the dishclothes. Seems to me that doing them this way is almost like a hedonistic pleasure -- just do one rather like "popping" a bon-bon into the mouth. I'm certainly enjoying watching.
> 
> A lot going on related to my Mom. She is fine and hasn't really changed at all, but the conditions in the new facility now that we have been there nearly 10 weeks are reaching a crisis point. Staff is so disgruntled that they are leaving, families are unhappy, management is deaf, etc. etc. So a group of us went the the Board of Directors meetings (Board for the local hospital which owns the facility and is reasonsible) and aired our concerns in what I thought was a remarkable constructive manner. This all happened on the 5th. The Board was SHOCKED -- frankly, middle management had been telling them "everything is great" and telling everyone below them in the chain to "shut up". Well, we met again with the board yesterday and the Board has taken some action related to middle management (of course, the bloodletting happened at that level), had a lot of platitudes to offer us and assertions that action would be taken on key issues. It all remains to be seen whether or not things improve. I must say that the "thrill" of this kind of tension has diminished -- I'm not interested in corporate games any more -- guess I had my fill in my career life. But one way or the other, I'm a player for the sake of my Mother and the rest of the community. We are so isolated and in such a remote area that a facility of this kind is critical to the community. There are no other alternatives within a 150 mi radius; so this is important and who know someday maybe I'll be the patient rather than the family member.
> 
> ...


DeEtta, love all of your projects. You don't sit still for too long, do you?  Thanks for stopping by. Hope you all get things straightened out with your mom's facility and things work out for the best for all the patients.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely soft colours, Norma- you'll have fun with these!


I will????????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone. I know I've been a bit silent (for me that is a change!!!!), but with the change of season and winter almost upon us, my focus has been slightly off target. Have been enjoying watching all the fun you're having with the dishclothes. Seems to me that doing them this way is almost like a hedonistic pleasure -- just do one rather like "popping" a bon-bon into the mouth. I'm certainly enjoying watching.
> 
> A lot going on related to my Mom. She is fine and hasn't really changed at all, but the conditions in the new facility now that we have been there nearly 10 weeks are reaching a crisis point. Staff is so disgruntled that they are leaving, families are unhappy, management is deaf, etc. etc. So a group of us went the the Board of Directors meetings (Board for the local hospital which owns the facility and is reasonsible) and aired our concerns in what I thought was a remarkable constructive manner. This all happened on the 5th. The Board was SHOCKED -- frankly, middle management had been telling them "everything is great" and telling everyone below them in the chain to "shut up". Well, we met again with the board yesterday and the Board has taken some action related to middle management (of course, the bloodletting happened at that level), had a lot of platitudes to offer us and assertions that action would be taken on key issues. It all remains to be seen whether or not things improve. I must say that the "thrill" of this kind of tension has diminished -- I'm not interested in corporate games any more -- guess I had my fill in my career life. But one way or the other, I'm a player for the sake of my Mother and the rest of the community. We are so isolated and in such a remote area that a facility of this kind is critical to the community. There are no other alternatives within a 150 mi radius; so this is important and who know someday maybe I'll be the patient rather than the family member.
> 
> ...


It must be hard to have to fight for proper care for your Mother. I hope things improve. Beautiful knitting.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I just went through the cutting down process with a collection of miniature cross-stitched ornaments. A couple of years ago, hubby decided to get a 3 foot fake Christmas tree, and almost none of our ornaments for a full sized tree looked decent on it. So, thought I'd better get around and make some tiny ones. Last year, he went out and bought a 6 foot real tree. Don't know what will appear this year! Some of the mini designs were too detailed, some just weren't pretty, but there were just too many for the time I have to make them.
> 
> By the way....there is a magazine I've recently come across called "Haute Handbags". Have you seen it? The Autumn 2017 issue has just come to Joann's and Barnes and Noble. On page 20 is a photo of a bag with a tatted edging sewn to the inside edge of the top opening. I thought of you right away. I've done a dab of tatting and could probably do this. Just not sure how to sew the tatting down so the picots stay straight and don't twist and turn every which way. If you have a chance, I hope you'll stop at a magazine rack and take a look. Interesting idea to put it just where the person using it will see it.


I am at JoAnn's and didn't see a copy of the magazine. I looked it up late last night and it is over 10 USD. I don't have money at the moment... and am impatient to get the winter edition of Love of Knitting.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Normaedern said:


> I was left on my own on Sunday afternoon. Whilst the cat was out the mouse went shopping.????


Oooooh, pretty colors you chose. Yay, you!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone. I know I've been a bit silent (for me that is a change!!!!), but with the change of season and winter almost upon us, my focus has been slightly off target. Have been enjoying watching all the fun you're having with the dishclothes. Seems to me that doing them this way is almost like a hedonistic pleasure -- just do one rather like "popping" a bon-bon into the mouth. I'm certainly enjoying watching.
> 
> A lot going on related to my Mom. She is fine and hasn't really changed at all, but the conditions in the new facility now that we have been there nearly 10 weeks are reaching a crisis point. Staff is so disgruntled that they are leaving, families are unhappy, management is deaf, etc. etc. So a group of us went the the Board of Directors meetings (Board for the local hospital which owns the facility and is reasonsible) and aired our concerns in what I thought was a remarkable constructive manner. This all happened on the 5th. The Board was SHOCKED -- frankly, middle management had been telling them "everything is great" and telling everyone below them in the chain to "shut up". Well, we met again with the board yesterday and the Board has taken some action related to middle management (of course, the bloodletting happened at that level), had a lot of platitudes to offer us and assertions that action would be taken on key issues. It all remains to be seen whether or not things improve. I must say that the "thrill" of this kind of tension has diminished -- I'm not interested in corporate games any more -- guess I had my fill in my career life. But one way or the other, I'm a player for the sake of my Mother and the rest of the community. We are so isolated and in such a remote area that a facility of this kind is critical to the community. There are no other alternatives within a 150 mi radius; so this is important and who know someday maybe I'll be the patient rather than the family member.
> 
> ...


As always, beautiful knitting.
Corporate politics & plain old BS is so frustrating-- as you say the almighty bottom line is their only focus. Stay strong, and keep on pushing!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:
 

> Thank you Vickie- the instructions say it will take about 45 mins.


Best wishes on that MRI from me, too.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> We are down to one tree that fits nicely in our living room. I can't imagine a 14' Tree and trying to decorate it.
> 
> Have enjoyed the dishcloths, Melanie. I plan to take some yarn with me to Ohio tomorrow to make some. Your sweater dishcloth turned out great!


Wishing for you a great trip & visit.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thank Norma, Julie, Del, Linda, Vickie, Bev, and JanetLee. I have been enjoying making these little projects. Gives one a sense of accomplishment. Wish I could finish a shawl in a reasonable amount of time, lol.
> 
> Good luck with round two of the Foaming Waves Vickie.
> 
> ...


Well now, I hadn't thought of the bathroom!!! Maybe I should make a wash cloth or two in Christmas colors!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I am at JoAnn's and didn't see a copy of the magazine. I looked it up late last night and it is over 10 USD. I don't have money at the moment... and am impatient to get the winter edition of Love of Knitting.


Yes, the price is high. That's why I was hoping you could just look at the magazine on the rack without having to purchase it. There are no instructions regarding the tatting used on the purse, I was just a bit surprised to see delicate tatting on a felted wool purse. Perhaps a book store around you has it in stock....like I said so you could take a peek! I'm waiting for Love of Knitting to come out also.....sigh......


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Good for you DeEtta for being an advocate for your mother and the other residents. It is easy to be brow beat into submission to accept inappropriate behavior in the staff of long term care facilities.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Best wishes for your MRI, Julie!! Hugs and prayers.
> 
> Melanie, I love your changes on the sweater cloth. The issue of picking up yarn and doing both shoulders is a nuisance and the cables look better with the change as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jan- all over now- boy are they noisy! home safe with some cotton yarn and small and large plastic safety pin stitch markers- which I really like because they can be an after thought- and so easy to remove!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks for your comments. You are so right -- this is such typical behavior. I've seen it in many different forms during my career too and thought I'd retired out of the game, but not just yet. And in this case, it didn't take long for the Board to conduct the "search for the sacrificial employee." As it turns out, the person who got the ax was on the second tier of the offending (read that as bad-performing) managers. It was the person directly over her (yes, someone new to the community and full of themselves and corporate savvy) who should have been excused. Now we have a bad situation and one made worse because a long-term employee (who probably was playing at on over-promoted state) has been publicly humiliated by demotion. When in actuality, I doubt that the personnel changes will do little, if anything, to improve what is a long, long series of poorly motivated decisions all based on $$$$ rather than professed commitment to "patient care."


Golly, that does not sound too good, DeEtta!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Best wishes on that MRI from me, too.


Thank you! It is good to have it over and done with. Fortunately they had a cloth over my eyes, and I was able to pretend I was having a very noisy rest!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Golly, that does not sound too good, DeEtta!


Julie -- I realize that this is a bit late, but glad the MRI experience is over for you. Hope the results show something positive. I could use some good news right about now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- I realize that this is a bit late, but glad the MRI experience is over for you. Hope the results show something positive. I could use some good news right about now.


Not late, at all dear! I only just got in about half an hour ago, but I've accidentally donated my lunch sandwich to a taxi driver!
It will take a week or two to get the results.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I was left on my own on Sunday afternoon. Whilst the cat was out the mouse went shopping.????


The mouse bought some lovely yarn and toys! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you're having a good day, too, Melanie- today I go for my MRI Scan, but hope to pick up come supplies of cotton afterwards, and perhaps some cheap groceries at the cut price shop- I once found some yummy Macadamia Nut Butter there.


Hope your MRI Scan came out with good results for you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I like what you are doing with your afghan. I have been debating on doing one of those, my design,also. I like what you did with the corners. And I have been using the CDD that you finished with. I like the way the center stitch sits on top, it seems to complete the "design" of the decreases.

Sorry about the problems where your mother is staying. That really must be difficult for all of you. Hope things get taken care of and the people who are responsible are the ones that leave, and not the innocent by-standers.



Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone. I know I've been a bit silent (for me that is a change!!!!), but with the change of season and winter almost upon us, my focus has been slightly off target. Have been enjoying watching all the fun you're having with the dishclothes. Seems to me that doing them this way is almost like a hedonistic pleasure -- just do one rather like "popping" a bon-bon into the mouth. I'm certainly enjoying watching.
> 
> A lot going on related to my Mom. She is fine and hasn't really changed at all, but the conditions in the new facility now that we have been there nearly 10 weeks are reaching a crisis point. Staff is so disgruntled that they are leaving, families are unhappy, management is deaf, etc. etc. So a group of us went the the Board of Directors meetings (Board for the local hospital which owns the facility and is reasonsible) and aired our concerns in what I thought was a remarkable constructive manner. This all happened on the 5th. The Board was SHOCKED -- frankly, middle management had been telling them "everything is great" and telling everyone below them in the chain to "shut up". Well, we met again with the board yesterday and the Board has taken some action related to middle management (of course, the bloodletting happened at that level), had a lot of platitudes to offer us and assertions that action would be taken on key issues. It all remains to be seen whether or not things improve. I must say that the "thrill" of this kind of tension has diminished -- I'm not interested in corporate games any more -- guess I had my fill in my career life. But one way or the other, I'm a player for the sake of my Mother and the rest of the community. We are so isolated and in such a remote area that a facility of this kind is critical to the community. There are no other alternatives within a 150 mi radius; so this is important and who know someday maybe I'll be the patient rather than the family member.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Hope your MRI Scan came out with good results for you.


So do I- got to wait a while yet.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I like what you are doing with your afghan. I have been debating on doing one of those, my design,also. I like what you did with the corners. And I have been using the CDD that you finished with. I like the way the center stitch sits on top, it seems to complete the "design" of the decreases.


JanetLee -- I was thinking it might be attractive to make a 4-stitch corner band and twist the center two stitches rather like a cable. Actually, I can think of several variations that would be fun to try. The real challenge is how I'm going to finish at the bottom. And that I haven't complete thought threw in part because I don't know how far the yarn I have will take me. The end may be something as simple as a crochet chain bind off -- just don't know yet. It took me several rounds of planning before I became satisfied with the visual balance of the lace pattern and the stitch increase area. I ended up eventually balancing the lace motif rather than dealing with starting it mid-motif and the visual implications that has near the corner band. Charting is what finally got to focus. Too bad, I didn't spend more time charting earlier -- might have saved a few hours of knitting and ripping. Go for it! I think this is a simple construction and one that I enjoy doing.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Yes, the price is high. That's why I was hoping you could just look at the magazine on the rack without having to purchase it. There are no instructions regarding the tatting used on the purse, I was just a bit surprised to see delicate tatting on a felted wool purse. Perhaps a book store around you has it in stock....like I said so you could take a peek! I'm waiting for Love of Knitting to come out also.....sigh......


I saw one of my visiting teachers at JoAnn's...just after I had posted my reply to you.

She will look for the magazine too...I didn't tell her about my intended Love of Knitting selection. Most cross stitch and other craft choices can be waited for.
:sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My new cottons that I just bought today, and my new stitch markers


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> My new cottons that I just bought today, and my new stitch markers


Good for you--those are very pretty colors, and that's the kind of stitch markers that I've come to favor--for the very same reasons you've stated. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Good for you--those are very pretty colors, and that's the kind of stitch markers that I've come to favor--for the very same reasons you've stated. :sm24:


 :sm24: Thank you- several are intended as Christmas presents!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone. I know I've been a bit silent (for me that is a change!!!!), but with the change of season and winter almost upon us, my focus has been slightly off target. Have been enjoying watching all the fun you're having with the dishclothes. Seems to me that doing them this way is almost like a hedonistic pleasure -- just do one rather like "popping" a bon-bon into the mouth. I'm certainly enjoying watching.
> 
> A lot going on related to my Mom. She is fine and hasn't really changed at all, but the conditions in the new facility now that we have been there nearly 10 weeks are reaching a crisis point. Staff is so disgruntled that they are leaving, families are unhappy, management is deaf, etc. etc. So a group of us went the the Board of Directors meetings (Board for the local hospital which owns the facility and is reasonsible) and aired our concerns in what I thought was a remarkable constructive manner. This all happened on the 5th. The Board was SHOCKED -- frankly, middle management had been telling them "everything is great" and telling everyone below them in the chain to "shut up". Well, we met again with the board yesterday and the Board has taken some action related to middle management (of course, the bloodletting happened at that level), had a lot of platitudes to offer us and assertions that action would be taken on key issues. It all remains to be seen whether or not things improve. I must say that the "thrill" of this kind of tension has diminished -- I'm not interested in corporate games any more -- guess I had my fill in my career life. But one way or the other, I'm a player for the sake of my Mother and the rest of the community. We are so isolated and in such a remote area that a facility of this kind is critical to the community. There are no other alternatives within a 150 mi radius; so this is important and who know someday maybe I'll be the patient rather than the family member.
> 
> ...


Lovely projects, looking forward to seeing the second one when it's done.
Good luck getting things sorted at the nursing home. It's good you took your concerns higher on the food chain, hopefully some got a boot in the backside & things will be better


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Both pieces are beautiful! Good for you for standing up for your mom and ultimately your community and yourself! It's not easy but if you don't speak up and tell those who need to know they usually claim not to have known! After a 35+ carrier in nursing I lost that fear of being let go. We had a new head of personnel who was ruthless. I made an appointment to see her to discuss the "New" sick leave policy but didn't inform her what the appointment was for. When we met she admitted she didn't know what this meeting was for. I was able to be brutally honest that this policy was just harassment. She said it wasn't. I told her I was there to tell her to her face that it was and that it was wrong so she could never say she didn't know how disgruntled staff were. We had to agree to disagree but it opened the dam and this policy was finally discarded, as was she!!!


The year before I retired I finally had all I could take from the supervisor who had been put in place about 3 years before. She was a total bully & made working life hell for manybut because I was in a position to retire if I failed, I decided to report her to the union for harassment. She was also tormenting many of the younger staff & if allowed to continue would drive people either out or crazy. The union & upper management saw what she was & she was disciplined & life was much easier after. It felt so good to see her put in her place after months of agony


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My new cottons that I just bought today, and my new stitch markers


Great colors


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great colors


Thank you, Bonnie! I like them!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Jan- all over now- boy are they noisy! home safe with some cotton yarn and small and large plastic safety pin stitch markers- which I really like because they can be an after thought- and so easy to remove!


I am glad you are home safe and sound!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> My new cottons that I just bought today, and my new stitch markers


Those are so pretty. Enjoy????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The year before I retired I finally had all I could take from the supervisor who had been put in place about 3 years before. She was a total bully & made working life hell for manybut because I was in a position to retire if I failed, I decided to report her to the union for harassment. She was also tormenting many of the younger staff & if allowed to continue would drive people either out or crazy. The union & upper management saw what she was & she was disciplined & life was much easier after. It felt so good to see her put in her place after months of agony


That was very brave and a great outcome????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad you are home safe and sound!


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Those are so pretty. Enjoy????


I am already well on the way with the red- it is another sweater- I am reversing the cables.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am already well on the way with the red- it is another sweater- I am reversing the cables.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The year before I retired I finally had all I could take from the supervisor who had been put in place about 3 years before. She was a total bully & made working life hell for manybut because I was in a position to retire if I failed, I decided to report her to the union for harassment. She was also tormenting many of the younger staff & if allowed to continue would drive people either out or crazy. The union & upper management saw what she was & she was disciplined & life was much easier after. It felt so good to see her put in her place after months of agony


Good for you Bonnie. Isn't it a shame that the situation is fraught with negative ramifications that it goes on and on. I'm in a similar situation here -- after Mom dies, I have no other family here and therefore, it is impossible for retribution to be pointed at anyone but me and if needed I'll move. Other long-standing members of large families aren't in such a "free" position. We've talked many times about the potential fallout. I'm glad it worked out for you and your co-workers. Actually, everyone wins, but at the time it sure doesn't feel like that.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Norma - lovely colors. Since it was Sunday I am surprised the mouse did not go shopping at Posh 

Julie (lurker2) - Hope for good results from the MRI. Macadamia nuts are good  And I see you have been shopping too. A nice selection of colors. I have lots of those stitch markers.

DeEtta (belle1) - Sorry to hear the facility your mom is in is causing problems. I hope it can be resolved. No one wants to worry about the care their loved ones are getting. You are quite industrious in your afghan knitting / crocheting - you must be a machine :-D Have fun with the girls!

Jan - no knitting for a week? Your fingers must be well rested and ready.

Karen (kaixixang) - Does your local library carry magazine subscriptions?


I am down to 16 grams out of an initial 56 grams of lace weight yarn for the Forest MKAL scarf. Which means I probably did not need to purchase additional beads as my remaining beads should be just enough. Oh well, stash is inevitable. I plan to cast on for the star dish cloth next but my limited craft time has been for working on the Halloween costume. Although last night was not a good sewing night - too much ripping out. I managed to sew a bust dart on the wrong (public) side of the fabric and skipped the other bust dart completely. This fabric, while nice that it does not ravel, it does run - like nylon stockings. Sigh. So picking out a seam is problematic. But the bust darts have been fixed. After a few more wonky seams I finally put down my seam ripper, turned off the sewing machine, and went to another room and played solitaire on the computer.

Back to work, hope all have a good day,

Melanie


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> ........ After a few more wonky seams I finally put down my seam ripper, turned off the sewing machine, and went to another room and played solitaire on the computer.
> 
> Back to work, hope all have a good day,
> 
> Melanie


LOL, oh, yes, I can relate.

Julie, your yarn looks wonderful. Love the colors

Belle, so sad but true that elderly care can be such a challenge. It takes very special people to be able to work with elders with special needs. I think they try with the one-on-one staffing but don't realize that the clerical and administrative staff need the same characteristics for management of staff and residents.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, I had really had run down on cotton so I HAD to by some. I have a good stash of Posh :sm23:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My new cottons that I just bought today, and my new stitch markers


Oh my, pretty colors!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, I love your yarn and stitch markers. Look to make some lovely dishcloths.

Just spent some time out in the back yard taking pics of a farmer harvesting soybeans in the dark. Fun!!

So glad, Bonnie, your situation turned out well. Wishing the same for DeEtta.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, I love your yarn and stitch markers. Look to make some lovely dishcloths.
> 
> Just spent some time out in the back yard taking pics of a farmer harvesting soybeans in the dark. Fun!!
> 
> So glad, Bonnie, your situation turned out well. Wishing the same for DeEtta.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I think farming equipment in October is appropriate. Now we need an overhead sprayer with quite a few extra lights and a fog machine for spookiness. Maybe some tocata theme music for mood setting. He he he!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I think farming equipment in October is appropriate. Now we need an overhead sprayer with quite a few extra lights and a fog machine for spookiness. Maybe some tocata theme music for mood setting. He he he!


I do have some pics from tonight where all you see are some lights and dust from the soybeans. Would that be good enough for fog?


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Melanie, I had really had run down on cotton so I HAD to by some. I have a good stash of Posh :sm23:


I am sorry to have missed your post of yarn purchase. Very nice -- and isn't it a wonderful feeling to buy yarn you love?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Norma - lovely colors. Since it was Sunday I am surprised the mouse did not go shopping at Posh
> 
> Julie (lurker2) - Hope for good results from the MRI. Macadamia nuts are good  And I see you have been shopping too. A nice selection of colors. I have lots of those stitch markers.
> 
> ...


Hope so too, and thanks. I have finished a red sweater one now, all but a couple of ends.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> LOL, oh, yes, I can relate.
> 
> Julie, your yarn looks wonderful. Love the colors
> 
> Belle, so sad but true that elderly care can be such a challenge. It takes very special people to be able to work with elders with special needs. I think they try with the one-on-one staffing but don't realize that the clerical and administrative staff need the same characteristics for management of staff and residents.


Thank you, Jan!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my, pretty colors!


I thought so too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, I love your yarn and stitch markers. Look to make some lovely dishcloths.
> 
> Just spent some time out in the back yard taking pics of a farmer harvesting soybeans in the dark. Fun!!
> 
> So glad, Bonnie, your situation turned out well. Wishing the same for DeEtta.


Thank you Bev, do you have a lot of soybeans growing around you?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, I love your yarn and stitch markers. Look to make some lovely dishcloths.
> 
> Just spent some time out in the back yard taking pics of a farmer harvesting soybeans in the dark. Fun!!
> 
> So glad, Bonnie, your situation turned out well. Wishing the same for DeEtta.


Spooky :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jangmb said:


> I am sorry to have missed your post of yarn purchase. Very nice -- and isn't it a wonderful feeling to buy yarn you love?!


I enjoyed illicit shopping! DH didn't mind too. He just raised his eyebrows :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Bev, do you have a lot of soybeans growing around you?


The farmer who has the field behind us alternates between corn and soybeans. Most fields in our area have either corn, soybeans and wheat, and stuff growing that can be baled for feeding cattle etc.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Spooky :sm23: :sm24:


 We waved at the farmer as he came by. His lights illuminated us at the edge of his field. He blinked his lights at us. It was really a lot of fun seeing what I could capture.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> We waved at the farmer as he came by. His lights illuminated us at the edge of his field. He blinked his lights at us. It was really a lot of fun seeing what I could capture.


Maybe it was the farm equipment acknowledging you. It is October.
:sm23:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have 3 #9 tatting needles coming soon from Lacis.com

Hopefully I shouldn't need many more needles... just the thread and patterns.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I have 3 #9 tatting needles coming soon from Lacis.com
> 
> Hopefully I shouldn't need many more needles... just the thread and patterns.


I don't think I could manage the time for another forum, but for the sake of patterns and information, do you already know about a tatting forum called "in tatters"? I saw it mentioned a long time ago and have thought many times about checking it out, but there is the time factor. Plus, when I think of all the knit and crochet patterns I've downloaded, I groan to think of doing the same with tatting patterns, but it sure would be fun! I would have to do a google search for the correct spelling of the name, but if it is still around, it probably wouldn't be hard to find. There are free tatting patterns on some of the vintage needlework sites, but they tend to be few and far between.

The tatting needles I have have come from Handy Hands. I have found her instructional material very easy to follow. Last time I checked, she had tatting needles of many sizes, compatible with size 100 cotton thread to worsted weight yarn. Lacis has been around for a very long time, but I've never checked them out for supplies.

Sounds like you are gathering supplies to get you through a long, cabin-bound winter! In 28 years, I've only had a couple of times when weather forced me to stay at home. It was heavenly...... :sm02:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

This is my pi wash cloth. I decided on a mock rib cable pattern. I had fun and it was easy :sm24:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> This is my pi wash cloth. I decided on a mock rib cable pattern. I had fun and it was easy :sm24:


Oh, I love it! Love the spiral of white, really sets off the lavender. Glad you didn't have trouble with the pattern, it is one I'd like to try also.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

JoyceinNC said:


> Oh, I love it! Love the spiral of white, really sets off the lavender. Glad you didn't have trouble with the pattern, it is one I'd like to try also.


Thanks, Joyce.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Maybe it was the farm equipment acknowledging you. It is October.
> :sm23:


 :sm02:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> This is my pi wash cloth. I decided on a mock rib cable pattern. I had fun and it was easy :sm24:


Nice. I personally like something like cables to help with the stuff that is not quite "quick a minute" to get off dishes, etc.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> The farmer who has the field behind us alternates between corn and soybeans. Most fields in our area have either corn, soybeans and wheat, and stuff growing that can be baled for feeding cattle etc.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> This is my pi wash cloth. I decided on a mock rib cable pattern. I had fun and it was easy :sm24:


I like how the colour swirls round


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jangmb said:


> Nice. I personally like something like cables to help with the stuff that is not quite "quick a minute" to get off dishes, etc.


Yes, I did want to have a texture on it. Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like how the colour swirls round


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> This is my pi wash cloth. I decided on a mock rib cable pattern. I had fun and it was easy :sm24:


Very nice, Norma.

I flew yesterday to Ohio. Luckily, all flights were on time. Now for a week of fun with family. I am now waiting for my granddaughter to get home from school. They took me out for a belated birthday last night.

DeEtta, what a tragedy that you had to confront the Board for the poor care in your mother's nursing facility. I commend you for doing that.

Melanie, darn about that dart in the wrong side.

Julie, glad your MRI is done. Now for the results which you said takes awhile. When I had the MRI on my shoulder, I was in tears, not boo hoo tears, because of having to hold my shoulder in a specific position. And I like your yarn colors.

My DIL and I stopped at a yarn store a bit ago and I purchased some yarn for Elizabeth's next MAL. It has a slight sparkle to it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Very nice, Norma.
> 
> I flew yesterday to Ohio. Luckily, all flights were on time. Now for a week of fun with family. I am now waiting for my granddaughter to get home from school. They took me out for a belated birthday last night.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Barbara- but that must have been awful for you- time seems to go so slowly through the scan.
Have a wonderful time with the grands!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Norma - I recently purchased my first Posh yarn - three skeins of red lace. Very pet-able. Love the Pi dishcloth - spirals are neat.

Karen - you are too funny, spooky farm equipment, 

Barbara - I have some Sunseeker in white and in red. I used it in my Olympic Games shawl. You are right about the sparkles. Love yours in that nice soft blue.


I cast on for the star dish cloth last night using some variegated cotton. I am hoping for some pooling.

Hope all had a nice day,

Melanie


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Very nice, Norma.
> 
> I flew yesterday to Ohio. Luckily, all flights were on time. Now for a week of fun with family. I am now waiting for my granddaughter to get home from school. They took me out for a belated birthday last night.
> 
> ...


Love that yarn :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Norma - I recently purchased my first Posh yarn - three skeins of red lace. Very pet-able. Love the Pi dishcloth - spirals are neat.
> 
> Karen - you are too funny, spooky farm equipment,
> 
> ...


I love Posh yarn. When it arrives can we have a peek?


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Normaedern said:


> This is my pi wash cloth. I decided on a mock rib cable pattern. I had fun and it was easy :sm24:


That's really pretty and original!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Babalou said:


> Very nice, Norma.
> 
> I flew yesterday to Ohio. Luckily, all flights were on time. Now for a week of fun with family. I am now waiting for my granddaughter to get home from school. They took me out for a belated birthday last night.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## ellen_purls (Sep 20, 2016)

I finally finished my Easter Washcloth. I did gain good lace knitting experience, but I would not recommend this pattern. The shape is too small and not close enough to square. The beginning and ending edges do not match. The chart provided does not match the knitting instructions.

I must be the slowest knitter here - is everyone else finished?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Maybe it was the farm equipment acknowledging you. It is October.
> :sm23:


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> This is my pi wash cloth. I decided on a mock rib cable pattern. I had fun and it was easy :sm24:


Looks great, Norma.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Very nice, Norma.
> 
> I flew yesterday to Ohio. Luckily, all flights were on time. Now for a week of fun with family. I am now waiting for my granddaughter to get home from school. They took me out for a belated birthday last night.
> 
> ...


Love your yarn, Barbara. Lovely color


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

ellen_purls said:


> I finally finished my Easter Washcloth. I did gain good lace knitting experience, but I would not recommend this pattern. The shape is too small and not close enough to square. The beginning and ending edges do not match. The chart provided does not match the knitting instructions.
> 
> I must be the slowest knitter here - is everyone else finished?


It looks great, Ellen. Love your color. Learning is a plus.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

ellen_purls said:


> I finally finished my Easter Washcloth. I did gain good lace knitting experience, but I would not recommend this pattern. The shape is too small and not close enough to square. The beginning and ending edges do not match. The chart provided does not match the knitting instructions.
> 
> I must be the slowest knitter here - is everyone else finished?


No Ellen, I'm not finished. I've completed 3 but am stuck again on the Foaming Waves but will persevere! This one will not defeat me, it's really not that hard. I just need to not knit when I've not eaten or when I'm tired...


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

ellen_purls said:


> I finally finished my Easter Washcloth. I did gain good lace knitting experience, but I would not recommend this pattern. The shape is too small and not close enough to square. The beginning and ending edges do not match. The chart provided does not match the knitting instructions.
> 
> I must be the slowest knitter here - is everyone else finished?


I really like your pattern and the colour is great!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Normaedern said:


> This is my pi wash cloth. I decided on a mock rib cable pattern. I had fun and it was easy :sm24:


I like how the colors swirl around. Looks really good.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> Very nice, Norma.
> 
> I flew yesterday to Ohio. Luckily, all flights were on time. Now for a week of fun with family. I am now waiting for my granddaughter to get home from school. They took me out for a belated birthday last night.
> 
> ...


Pretty yarn. Will be looking forward to progress reports on this.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

ellen_purls said:


> I finally finished my Easter Washcloth. I did gain good lace knitting experience, but I would not recommend this pattern. The shape is too small and not close enough to square. The beginning and ending edges do not match. The chart provided does not match the knitting instructions.
> 
> I must be the slowest knitter here - is everyone else finished?


Oh, no you're not the slowest! I haven't been knitting for a few days, so I've only got one and a half done. Haven't posted pics yet, thinking I'd wait til I have at least the 2 finished.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like how the colour swirls round


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Vickie P said:


> That's really pretty and original!


Thank you, Vickie :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

ellen_purls said:


> I finally finished my Easter Washcloth. I did gain good lace knitting experience, but I would not recommend this pattern. The shape is too small and not close enough to square. The beginning and ending edges do not match. The chart provided does not match the knitting instructions.
> 
> I must be the slowest knitter here - is everyone else finished?


I love the pattern and yours is beautifully knitted. I haven't knitted this one. Perhaps I won't.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Looks great, Norma.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> I like how the colors swirl around. Looks really good.


Thank you :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I love the pattern and yours is beautifully knitted. I haven't knitted this one. Perhaps I won't.


I have done it several times now, but I am using the written instructions, not the chart, Melanie did correct it, didn't she?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have done it several times now, but I am using the written instructions, not the chart, Melanie did correct it, didn't she?


You are quite right and I have downloaded the correction :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> You are quite right and I have downloaded the correction :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I love the pattern and yours is beautifully knitted. I haven't knitted this one. Perhaps I won't.


About the Easter cloth- We've got so many pages to this thread, it's hard to go back and find something. A corrected chart has been posted here on this thread, one created with Excel so it is clean and easy to read. Just don't remember which page. Personally, I've opened a Word document that I've been copying all the comments others have made that are on the line of errata. I've also run into patterns that don't have the same number of rows at the end that they did at the beginning. I've gone ahead and added a row or two of garter stitch or stockinette at the end to balance it out. It looks like the Easter cloth is one that would really benefit from blocking. Don't know what would happen, shape wise, after using. It would have to be carefully spread out to dry, I suppose.

But I wouldn't give up on the Easter cloth!

edit in- the redone chart is on page 39 of this post. I tried a hand drawn chart, so look for that as you are scrolling down the page, then right after that Miss Melba/Melanie posted a link to a download document that is an Excel chart for the Easter cloth. She did a fabulous job! Anyone not making that pattern at the moment may want to download and keep Melanie's corrected chart for future reference.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

ellen_purls said:


> I finally finished my Easter Washcloth. I did gain good lace knitting experience, but I would not recommend this pattern. The shape is too small and not close enough to square. The beginning and ending edges do not match. The chart provided does not match the knitting instructions.
> 
> I must be the slowest knitter here - is everyone else finished?


Doubt you are the slowest. It looks really good, Ellen.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Barbara- but that must have been awful for you- time seems to go so slowly through the scan.
> Have a wonderful time with the grands!


Thanks, Julie. Yeah, that wasn't my favorite lab test. Just when I thought that I was going to have to ask the lab attendant how much more time, he said we were almost done. Whew!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Pretty yarn. Will be looking forward to progress reports on this.


Thanks, Del, Melanie and Bev.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Julie. Yeah, that wasn't my favorite lab test. Just when I thought that I was going to have to ask the lab attendant how much more time, he said we were almost done. Whew!


That I can really understand :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I love Posh yarn. When it arrives can we have a peek?


Here ya go!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

ellen_purls said:


> I finally finished my Easter Washcloth. I did gain good lace knitting experience, but I would not recommend this pattern. The shape is too small and not close enough to square. The beginning and ending edges do not match. The chart provided does not match the knitting instructions.
> 
> I must be the slowest knitter here - is everyone else finished?


Love the color ellen_purls. There are a few tweaks I would do if I made this one again - mainly adding a plain SS row before starting the lace pattern. I had lost my chart so had worked from the written instructions. After others noticed the chart was different I made my own chart, it is attached below. Joyce also made a chart and hers can be found somewhere in this thread. (I think she found the page).

You are not slow. I find it takes days to finish one of these. Don't ask me how long it takes me to finish a shawl, lol!

So glad you shared your pretty washcloth.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Personally, I've opened a Word document that I've been copying all the comments others have made that are on the line of errata.


Smart!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Melanie, your Posh yarn is a lovely colour!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Julie. Yeah, that wasn't my favorite lab test. Just when I thought that I was going to have to ask the lab attendant how much more time, he said we were almost done. Whew!


You poor thing. I am sympathetic. I think I am think I am going to be referred for one on my shoulder..


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Here ya go!


Fabulous. Just love the colour :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Here ya go!


It is gorgeous!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> You poor thing. I am sympathetic. I think I am think I am going to be referred for one on my shoulder..


At least it is behind me. If you have to have one, I hope they can make you comfortable.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> At least it is behind me. If you have to have one, I hope they can make you comfortable.


Thank you. I hope so too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> You poor thing. I am sympathetic. I think I am think I am going to be referred for one on my shoulder..


I do hope the NHS pulls finger for you- you need a proper diagnosis!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope the NHS pulls finger for you- you need a proper diagnosis!


Thanks, Julie. I am hope things move forward on Monday when I see the physiotherapist.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thanks, Julie. I am hope things move forward on Monday when I see the physiotherapist.


I must keep thinking positive thoughts for you!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> Here ya go!


Ooooooohhhhhh! love that color. Can't wait to see your in progress & finished item. Should be spectacular!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I must keep thinking positive thoughts for you!


Thank you so much. All positive thoughts welcome :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you so much. All positive thoughts welcome :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Best wishes for all dealing with their medical issues. Irritating, I know. The older we get the longer it takes for recovery and we all think about losing ground. 

Melanie, I have a serious case of yarn envy. LOL What rich colors and I am sure the yarn is soft as can be.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I am at Michael's about to snag 2 balls of #80 tatting thread. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-502456-1.html#11514796

Just wanted to share the link to my lastest finish. Thanks for looking.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Here ya go!


What a gorgeous color! :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-502456-1.html#11514796
> 
> Just wanted to share the link to my lastest finish. Thanks for looking.


great sweater, lovely color! :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Here ya go!


Yum,yum,yum!

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> You poor thing. I am sympathetic. I think I am think I am going to be referred for one on my shoulder..


It's about time they looked more into what is causing your shoulder pain. Have you had better results from your latest physical therapist?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-502456-1.html#11514796
> 
> Just wanted to share the link to my lastest finish. Thanks for looking.


What a lovely sweater, JanetLee. Love the color and the way the neck is worked. Great work.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I am at Michael's about to snag 2 balls of #80 tatting thread. :sm24:


You go, girl!

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> What a lovely sweater, JanetLee. Love the color and the way the neck is worked. Great work.


It is a real beauty!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-502456-1.html#11514796
> 
> Just wanted to share the link to my lastest finish. Thanks for looking.


Beautiful :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> It's about time they looked more into what is causing your shoulder pain. Have you had better results from your latest physical therapist?


Yes, I have found the excerises he has given me help me cope with the pain. :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-502456-1.html#11514796
> 
> Just wanted to share the link to my lastest finish. Thanks for looking.


Just gorgeous! And personalized!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-502456-1.html#11514796
> 
> Just wanted to share the link to my lastest finish. Thanks for looking.


It is really pretty, JanetLee. You seem to be a fast knitter.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Karen (kaixixang) - are you buying two balls? Or running out the door and jumping in a getaway car? Hee hee! :-D

JanetLee (run4fitness) - lovely cardigan, I love cables. And everything goes better with cat fur.

Norma - good luck with your next appointment.


Hope all have a good day, will check in later.

Melanie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It is really pretty, JanetLee. You seem to be a fast knitter.


I think it is more than seems to be, Barbara, she is a way faster knitter than me!!!!!!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, I have found the excerises he has given me help me cope with the pain. :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: So glad something is helping.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Normaedern wrote:
Yes, I have found the excerises he has given me help me cope with the pain.



eshlemania said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: So glad something is helping.


Ditto!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> Karen (kaixixang) - are you buying two balls? Or running out the door and jumping in a getaway car? Hee hee! :-D
> 
> Giggle. Go, Karen!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I want more than the white #80 DMC cotton... but I'm not lucky enough to live by Herrschners or Yarn.com company. Hmmm...may have to check out Lacis.com since they have a one time fee per order of $5.50 USD.

Pricing on thread won't cost a penny. :sm23: 

It's the committed agreement to purchase that does. I am about to check on the progress of my needles...they're on their way! Wheeeee!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> great sweater, lovely color! :sm24:


Thank you, wish there was a paint like this heather.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> What a lovely sweater, JanetLee. Love the color and the way the neck is worked. Great work.


Thank you. I did some minor variations from the pattern, just becauce I could!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a real beauty!


Thank you, Julie. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Beautiful :sm24:


Thank you, Norma. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Just gorgeous! And personalized!


Thank you, and very personalized! :sm17:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It is really pretty, JanetLee. You seem to be a fast knitter.


Thanks , Barbara, and this one was not my fastest, keep finding something else to knit.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Karen (kaixixang) - are you buying two balls? Or running out the door and jumping in a getaway car? Hee hee! :-D
> 
> JanetLee (run4fitness) - lovely cardigan, I love cables. And everything goes better with cat fur.
> 
> ...


Had to smile, especially when I think of how much the cat fur also ends up in the kitchen! :sm06:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it is more than seems to be, Barbara, she is a way faster knitter than me!!!!!!!!


Only maybe because I have more free time, I think.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: So glad something is helping.


I agree also, pain really does take the sparkle off a day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Only maybe because I have more free time, I think.


possibly.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Greetings!!! Big sigh of relief -- company left early this morning and house back in shape, but still need to strip beds and do laundry!!! But I'm back to MY piles of stuff where I drop them -- honestly, I think as I age it is getting harder for me to cheerfully accept intrusion into my own space -- think maybe I'm getting "set in my ways" But all moaning aside, had a wonderful visit and got to meet a new friend. My two guests arrived last Wednesday just as the ladies were arriving for our monthly get together; so it has felt a bit like a whirlwind. Ladies day went well and eclairs were a hit. I still have a little bit left of the filling which is yummy. A spoonful is almost satisfying enough; just almost -- so far can't resist a second and sometimes a third spoonful before the willpower kicks in and the lid on the container is replaced. 

A wonderful thing has happened. One of the ladies who started knitting this last spring took a cruise to Alaska with her husband, and look what she brought back to me!!! This yarn is 70% merino and 30% seacell (seaweed). It is nice and soft, about DK weight and although the colors are bit washed out in the photo you can see the lovely greys and russet/rose hues. The base seems to be a pearl grey shading to a dark grey with the rose/russet color worked in. I was so touched by her generosity. Now the challenge is to decide what to make with the 500 yds in the two skeins. Aren't I fortunate!!!!!!

Well, now that I've at least read through the thread and enjoyed seeing the dish cloths and JanetLee's masterpiece (gorgeous by the way. Lovely design work!!!) Am pleased to hear that maybe you'll finally get some help, Norma. Julie, hoping that you hear soon from your test results. Karen, sounds like you are becoming well provisionsed -- can hardly wait to see some stunning work. Barbara, Bonnie and maybe Bev, we've had our first snows already too; think is Fall is officially over and winter is here!!! I realize I missed commenting on someone's lovely work or news -- for that I apologize. Just looking forward to getting back into the rhythm. Take care all and happy knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings!!! Big sigh of relief -- company left early this morning and house back in shape, but still need to strip beds and do laundry!!! But I'm back to MY piles of stuff where I drop them -- honestly, I think as I age it is getting harder for me to cheerfully accept intrusion into my own space -- think maybe I'm getting "set in my ways" But all moaning aside, had a wonderful visit and got to meet a new friend. My two guests arrived last Wednesday just as the ladies were arriving for our monthly get together; so it has felt a bit like a whirlwind. Ladies day went well and eclairs were a hit. I still have a little bit left of the filling which is yummy. A spoonful is almost satisfying enough; just almost -- so far can't resist a second and sometimes a third spoonful before the willpower kicks in and the lid on the container is replaced.
> 
> A wonderful thing has happened. One of the ladies who started knitting this last spring took a cruise to Alaska with her husband, and look what she brought back to me!!! This yarn is 70% merino and 30% seacell (seaweed). It is nice and soft, about DK weight and although the colors are bit washed out in the photo you can see the lovely greys and russet/rose hues. The base seems to be a pearl grey shading to a dark grey with the rose/russet color worked in. I was so touched by her generosity. Now the challenge is to decide what to make with the 500 yds in the two skeins. Aren't I fortunate!!!!!!
> 
> Well, now that I've at least read through the thread and enjoyed seeing the dish cloths and JanetLee's masterpiece (gorgeous by the way. Lovely design work!!!) Am pleased to hear that maybe you'll finally get some help, Norma. Julie, hoping that you hear soon from your test results. Karen, sounds like you are becoming well provisionsed -- can hardly wait to see some stunning work. Barbara, Bonnie and maybe Bev, we've had our first snows already too; think is Fall is officially over and winter is here!!! I realize I missed commenting on someone's lovely work or news -- for that I apologize. Just looking forward to getting back into the rhythm. Take care all and happy knitting.


They are yummy colours DeEtta!
It is Lemon Curd season here, I know only too well how one spoonful becomes 2 or 3, I gave away my last jar!
It is a lot of work having visitors, but great fun too.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oooh, what beautiful yarn! Lucky you.

And thank you about the cardigan. It was a good knit, but glad it is finished.



Belle1 said:


> Greetings!!! Big sigh of relief -- company left early this morning and house back in shape, but still need to strip beds and do laundry!!! But I'm back to MY piles of stuff where I drop them -- honestly, I think as I age it is getting harder for me to cheerfully accept intrusion into my own space -- think maybe I'm getting "set in my ways" But all moaning aside, had a wonderful visit and got to meet a new friend. My two guests arrived last Wednesday just as the ladies were arriving for our monthly get together; so it has felt a bit like a whirlwind. Ladies day went well and eclairs were a hit. I still have a little bit left of the filling which is yummy. A spoonful is almost satisfying enough; just almost -- so far can't resist a second and sometimes a third spoonful before the willpower kicks in and the lid on the container is replaced.
> 
> A wonderful thing has happened. One of the ladies who started knitting this last spring took a cruise to Alaska with her husband, and look what she brought back to me!!! This yarn is 70% merino and 30% seacell (seaweed). It is nice and soft, about DK weight and although the colors are bit washed out in the photo you can see the lovely greys and russet/rose hues. The base seems to be a pearl grey shading to a dark grey with the rose/russet color worked in. I was so touched by her generosity. Now the challenge is to decide what to make with the 500 yds in the two skeins. Aren't I fortunate!!!!!!
> 
> Well, now that I've at least read through the thread and enjoyed seeing the dish cloths and JanetLee's masterpiece (gorgeous by the way. Lovely design work!!!) Am pleased to hear that maybe you'll finally get some help, Norma. Julie, hoping that you hear soon from your test results. Karen, sounds like you are becoming well provisionsed -- can hardly wait to see some stunning work. Barbara, Bonnie and maybe Bev, we've had our first snows already too; think is Fall is officially over and winter is here!!! I realize I missed commenting on someone's lovely work or news -- for that I apologize. Just looking forward to getting back into the rhythm. Take care all and happy knitting.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings!!! Big sigh of relief -- company left early this morning and house back in shape, but still need to strip beds and do laundry!!! But I'm back to MY piles of stuff where I drop them -- honestly, I think as I age it is getting harder for me to cheerfully accept intrusion into my own space -- think maybe I'm getting "set in my ways" But all moaning aside, had a wonderful visit and got to meet a new friend. My two guests arrived last Wednesday just as the ladies were arriving for our monthly get together; so it has felt a bit like a whirlwind. Ladies day went well and eclairs were a hit. I still have a little bit left of the filling which is yummy. A spoonful is almost satisfying enough; just almost -- so far can't resist a second and sometimes a third spoonful before the willpower kicks in and the lid on the container is replaced.
> 
> A wonderful thing has happened. One of the ladies who started knitting this last spring took a cruise to Alaska with her husband, and look what she brought back to me!!! This yarn is 70% merino and 30% seacell (seaweed). It is nice and soft, about DK weight and although the colors are bit washed out in the photo you can see the lovely greys and russet/rose hues. The base seems to be a pearl grey shading to a dark grey with the rose/russet color worked in. I was so touched by her generosity. Now the challenge is to decide what to make with the 500 yds in the two skeins. Aren't I fortunate!!!!!!
> 
> Well, now that I've at least read through the thread and enjoyed seeing the dish cloths and JanetLee's masterpiece (gorgeous by the way. Lovely design work!!!) Am pleased to hear that maybe you'll finally get some help, Norma. Julie, hoping that you hear soon from your test results. Karen, sounds like you are becoming well provisionsed -- can hardly wait to see some stunning work. Barbara, Bonnie and maybe Bev, we've had our first snows already too; think is Fall is officially over and winter is here!!! I realize I missed commenting on someone's lovely work or news -- for that I apologize. Just looking forward to getting back into the rhythm. Take care all and happy knitting.


That is such pretty yarn; can't wait to see what you make with it. Glad the visit went well.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings!!! Big sigh of relief -- company left early this morning and house back in shape, but still need to strip beds and do laundry!!! But I'm back to MY piles of stuff where I drop them -- honestly, I think as I age it is getting harder for me to cheerfully accept intrusion into my own space -- think maybe I'm getting "set in my ways" But all moaning aside, had a wonderful visit and got to meet a new friend. My two guests arrived last Wednesday just as the ladies were arriving for our monthly get together; so it has felt a bit like a whirlwind. Ladies day went well and eclairs were a hit. I still have a little bit left of the filling which is yummy. A spoonful is almost satisfying enough; just almost -- so far can't resist a second and sometimes a third spoonful before the willpower kicks in and the lid on the container is replaced.
> 
> A wonderful thing has happened. One of the ladies who started knitting this last spring took a cruise to Alaska with her husband, and look what she brought back to me!!! This yarn is 70% merino and 30% seacell (seaweed). It is nice and soft, about DK weight and although the colors are bit washed out in the photo you can see the lovely greys and russet/rose hues. The base seems to be a pearl grey shading to a dark grey with the rose/russet color worked in. I was so touched by her generosity. Now the challenge is to decide what to make with the 500 yds in the two skeins. Aren't I fortunate!!!!!!
> 
> Well, now that I've at least read through the thread and enjoyed seeing the dish cloths and JanetLee's masterpiece (gorgeous by the way. Lovely design work!!!) Am pleased to hear that maybe you'll finally get some help, Norma. Julie, hoping that you hear soon from your test results. Karen, sounds like you are becoming well provisionsed -- can hardly wait to see some stunning work. Barbara, Bonnie and maybe Bev, we've had our first snows already too; think is Fall is officially over and winter is here!!! I realize I missed commenting on someone's lovely work or news -- for that I apologize. Just looking forward to getting back into the rhythm. Take care all and happy knitting.


I had to laugh at your comment about it being harder to accept intrusion into your space. DH and I spent two weeks in a good sized motor coach and even watching friends share their coach with others, we both had the same thought: no long term visitors. One, maybe two nights, and your are getting a hotel, lol!

What beautiful skeins!! Such a nice gift. Looking forward to see what you make with it (after admiring and petting it for a while).


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings!!! Big sigh of relief -- company left early this morning and house back in shape, but still need to strip beds and do laundry!!! But I'm back to MY piles of stuff where I drop them -- honestly, I think as I age it is getting harder for me to cheerfully accept intrusion into my own space -- think maybe I'm getting "set in my ways" But all moaning aside, had a wonderful visit and got to meet a new friend. My two guests arrived last Wednesday just as the ladies were arriving for our monthly get together; so it has felt a bit like a whirlwind. Ladies day went well and eclairs were a hit. I still have a little bit left of the filling which is yummy. A spoonful is almost satisfying enough; just almost -- so far can't resist a second and sometimes a third spoonful before the willpower kicks in and the lid on the container is replaced.
> 
> A wonderful thing has happened. One of the ladies who started knitting this last spring took a cruise to Alaska with her husband, and look what she brought back to me!!! This yarn is 70% merino and 30% seacell (seaweed). It is nice and soft, about DK weight and although the colors are bit washed out in the photo you can see the lovely greys and russet/rose hues. The base seems to be a pearl grey shading to a dark grey with the rose/russet color worked in. I was so touched by her generosity. Now the challenge is to decide what to make with the 500 yds in the two skeins. Aren't I fortunate!!!!!!
> 
> Well, now that I've at least read through the thread and enjoyed seeing the dish cloths and JanetLee's masterpiece (gorgeous by the way. Lovely design work!!!) Am pleased to hear that maybe you'll finally get some help, Norma. Julie, hoping that you hear soon from your test results. Karen, sounds like you are becoming well provisionsed -- can hardly wait to see some stunning work. Barbara, Bonnie and maybe Bev, we've had our first snows already too; think is Fall is officially over and winter is here!!! I realize I missed commenting on someone's lovely work or news -- for that I apologize. Just looking forward to getting back into the rhythm. Take care all and happy knitting.


Thanks for your update. Sounds as if you've been quite busy.  What a doll your friend was to bring you yarn from Alaska. Love those colors.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> I had to laugh at your comment about it being harder to accept intrusion into your space. DH and I spent two weeks in a good sized motor coach and even watching friends share their coach with others, we both had the same thought: no long term visitors. One, maybe two nights, and your are getting a hotel, lol!
> 
> Our family has a saying--"Visitors are like fish; after 3 days they start to smell!" :sm09: :sm09: It's good to see them, but it's good to see them go.....


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings!!! Big sigh of relief -- company left early this morning and house back in shape, but still need to strip beds and do laundry!!! But I'm back to MY piles of stuff where I drop them -- honestly, I think as I age it is getting harder for me to cheerfully accept intrusion into my own space -- think maybe I'm getting "set in my ways" But all moaning aside, had a wonderful visit and got to meet a new friend. My two guests arrived last Wednesday just as the ladies were arriving for our monthly get together; so it has felt a bit like a whirlwind. Ladies day went well and eclairs were a hit. I still have a little bit left of the filling which is yummy. A spoonful is almost satisfying enough; just almost -- so far can't resist a second and sometimes a third spoonful before the willpower kicks in and the lid on the container is replaced.
> 
> A wonderful thing has happened. One of the ladies who started knitting this last spring took a cruise to Alaska with her husband, and look what she brought back to me!!! This yarn is 70% merino and 30% seacell (seaweed). It is nice and soft, about DK weight and although the colors are bit washed out in the photo you can see the lovely greys and russet/rose hues. The base seems to be a pearl grey shading to a dark grey with the rose/russet color worked in. I was so touched by her generosity. Now the challenge is to decide what to make with the 500 yds in the two skeins. Aren't I fortunate!!!!!!
> 
> Well, now that I've at least read through the thread and enjoyed seeing the dish cloths and JanetLee's masterpiece (gorgeous by the way. Lovely design work!!!) Am pleased to hear that maybe you'll finally get some help, Norma. Julie, hoping that you hear soon from your test results. Karen, sounds like you are becoming well provisionsed -- can hardly wait to see some stunning work. Barbara, Bonnie and maybe Bev, we've had our first snows already too; think is Fall is officially over and winter is here!!! I realize I missed commenting on someone's lovely work or news -- for that I apologize. Just looking forward to getting back into the rhythm. Take care all and happy knitting.


Lovely to hear from you! What did you use in the filling for the éclairs? I love them! You are a lucky girl with such beautiful yarn. Enjoy!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> and your are getting


aargh - should be 'you are'. I should not type so late at night, lol. The run-on sentence is also an issue. Whoa.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I finished the Star washcloth. It was an easy pattern to follow. I used Sugar-n-Cream yarn on US 6 (4mm) needles (one size down). It is huge! Final measurements is about 11-1/2 inches. The pattern states 12. I wanted to use up all of this ball so I added two rows of garter but still have quite a bit left over. In hindsight I should have made two of these; both smaller in size. The extra rows are round 28 knit and round 29 purl. I had to loosen my tension as I knit because there are a lot of k2tog's and ssk's. Obviously the color choice is all wrong but I am down most of one of these odd balls.

If I did this one again I would make the following changes: yarn color would be a solid or a gradient, cast on would be one of the closed-hole ones, I would stop at or near round 15.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I finished the Star washcloth. It was an easy pattern to follow. I used Sugar-n-Cream yarn on US 6 (4mm) needles (one size down). It is huge! Final measurements is about 11-1/2 inches. The pattern states 12. I wanted to use up all of this ball so I added two rows of garter but still have quite a bit left over. In hindsight I should have made two of these; both smaller in size. The extra rows are round 28 knit and round 29 purl. I had to loosen my tension as I knit because there are a lot of k2tog's and ssk's. Obviously the color choice is all wrong but I am down most of one of these odd balls.
> 
> If I did this one again I would make the following changes: yarn color would be a solid or a gradient, cast on would be one of the closed-hole ones, I would stop at or near round 15.


That is beautiful. Can you tell me where to locate the pattern?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I finished the Star washcloth. It was an easy pattern to follow. I used Sugar-n-Cream yarn on US 6 (4mm) needles (one size down). It is huge! Final measurements is about 11-1/2 inches. The pattern states 12. I wanted to use up all of this ball so I added two rows of garter but still have quite a bit left over. In hindsight I should have made two of these; both smaller in size. The extra rows are round 28 knit and round 29 purl. I had to loosen my tension as I knit because there are a lot of k2tog's and ssk's. Obviously the color choice is all wrong but I am down most of one of these odd balls.
> 
> If I did this one again I would make the following changes: yarn color would be a solid or a gradient, cast on would be one of the closed-hole ones, I would stop at or near round 15.


I tend to agree with your comments on this one, I know they are Christmas colours, but I had difficulty finding the right project for the ball I was gifted.

Photo taken yesterday, dishcloths, I am repeating the Sweater, and the Easter one, because I know I can get three from my ball.
Working on the green ball now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> That is beautiful. Can you tell me where to locate the pattern?


Page 43 on this topic!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I tend to agree with your comments on this one, I know they are Christmas colours, but I had difficulty finding the right project for the ball I was gifted.
> 
> Photo taken yesterday, dishcloths, I am repeating the Sweater, and the Easter one, because I know I can get three from my ball.
> Working on the green ball now.


Looking good, Julie!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I think I’m going to have to make the Star dishcloth after seeing how pretty your’s is, Melanie. Thanks for the tips to making it smaller. 

DeEtta, those two skeins are just so pretty and such a nice gift from your friend. Elizabeth has a make along for a shawl, if you fancy a shawl, that recommends 500yards. 

Karen, good luck finding your tatting thread. I am in awe of anyone who can tat. I have never tried it. 

Anxious to see all your finished products, Julie. 

My son and DIL are leaving for a short anniversary trip to Hocking Hills in south central Ohio today. I’ll be with the kids until Tuesday. They are really good kids and we will have fun. I think it will be the first time I’m alone with them for that long. Kobi, my GD, and I have been doing crafts. I’m so happy she loves doing them. Wes is 11 and will give it a go but is not as interested as he once was. Yesterday, we made soap and that was a lot of fun. I’ll take a pic to share when we are all done. I’m a bit of an organizer and got the ok to organize the pantry in the kitchen. It will give me something to do over sitting around when they are in school Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Looking good, Julie!


 :sm24: Thanks, Bev!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I think I'm going to have to make the Star dishcloth after seeing how pretty your's is, Melanie. Thanks for the tips to making it smaller.
> 
> DeEtta, those two skeins are just so pretty and such a nice gift from your friend. Elizabeth has a make along for a shawl, if you fancy a shawl, that recommends 500yards.
> 
> ...


That is great you are having quality time with the Grands.
My DGS is finding knitting a bit slow, I gather.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> I finished the Star washcloth. It was an easy pattern to follow. I used Sugar-n-Cream yarn on US 6 (4mm) needles (one size down). It is huge! Final measurements is about 11-1/2 inches. The pattern states 12. I wanted to use up all of this ball so I added two rows of garter but still have quite a bit left over. In hindsight I should have made two of these; both smaller in size. The extra rows are round 28 knit and round 29 purl. I had to loosen my tension as I knit because there are a lot of k2tog's and ssk's. Obviously the color choice is all wrong but I am down most of one of these odd balls.
> 
> If I did this one again I would make the following changes: yarn color would be a solid or a gradient, cast on would be one of the closed-hole ones, I would stop at or near round 15.


It is very pretty. I have noted your changes.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I tend to agree with your comments on this one, I know they are Christmas colours, but I had difficulty finding the right project for the ball I was gifted.
> 
> Photo taken yesterday, dishcloths, I am repeating the Sweater, and the Easter one, because I know I can get three from my ball.
> Working on the green ball now.


They look great together :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely to hear from you! What did you use in the filling for the éclairs? I love them! You are a lucky girl with such beautiful yarn. Enjoy!


Norma -- I make a rich vanilla filling which I found in a professional baker's cookbook and once it is set up, I then fold in nearly an equal amount of slightly sweetened heavy whipping cream which has been whipped to stiff peaks. The combination makes a very smooth to the palate texture and wonderfully flavorsome filling. Of course, the filling can be used for any number of purposes. One morning we had fresh marionberries (similar to blackberries) with a dollop of the filling for breakfast. I also like to use the prepared eclair pastry forms just by themselves. I made "mini" sized eclairs so the pastries are just of a size to serve like a "cookie" -- they have a high amount of protein because of the concentration of egg, and are fine to eat just on their own.

If you want specific recipes, I'll be happy to provide.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I finished the Star washcloth. It was an easy pattern to follow. I used Sugar-n-Cream yarn on US 6 (4mm) needles (one size down). It is huge! Final measurements is about 11-1/2 inches. The pattern states 12. I wanted to use up all of this ball so I added two rows of garter but still have quite a bit left over. In hindsight I should have made two of these; both smaller in size. The extra rows are round 28 knit and round 29 purl. I had to loosen my tension as I knit because there are a lot of k2tog's and ssk's. Obviously the color choice is all wrong but I am down most of one of these odd balls.
> 
> If I did this one again I would make the following changes: yarn color would be a solid or a gradient, cast on would be one of the closed-hole ones, I would stop at or near round 15.


Melanie -- this pattern would be a great prototype for a center-out baby shawl. I still have 6 balls of that Jiffy yarn (3 blue and 3 white) which I could use in something like this. Think I'll probably do that -- I like the concept of center out until the yarn runs out sort of concept. thanks for the example. Not to mention that I like your dish cloth which is what caught my eye in the first place. Thanks.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Page 43 on this topic!


Thanks.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> ...DeEtta, those two skeins are just so pretty and such a nice gift from your friend. Elizabeth has a make along for a shawl, if you fancy a shawl, that recommends 500yards....


Thanks Barbara for the heads up. Will take a look.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Norma -- I make a rich vanilla filling which I found in a professional baker's cookbook and once it is set up, I then fold in nearly an equal amount of slightly sweetened heavy whipping cream which has been whipped to stiff peaks. The combination makes a very smooth to the palate texture and wonderfully flavorsome filling. Of course, the filling can be used for any number of purposes. One morning we had fresh marionberries (similar to blackberries) with a dollop of the filling for breakfast. I also like to use the prepared eclair pastry forms just by themselves. I made "mini" sized eclairs so the pastries are just of a size to serve like a "cookie" -- they have a high amount of protein because of the concentration of egg, and are fine to eat just on their own.
> 
> If you want specific recipes, I'll be happy to provide.


I would love the rich vanilla filling recipe. I am unfamiliar with that. I have made éclairs lots of times so I am happy with those. They sound so yummy. Thank you. :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I would love the rich vanilla filling recipe. I am unfamiliar with that. I have made Ã©clairs lots of times so I am happy with those. They sound so yummy. Thank you. :sm24:


Norma -- I've typed up the recipe for you. It is based on a Professional (read that as large quantity) recipe for pastry cream. This basic cream can be easily modified by substituting whole eggs for the yolks or the other way around. One could add melted dark chocolate while the cream is still warm, or praline paste too. And if desired, instant coffee powder could be added to the milk when it is being warmed initially. In short, its a good starting point. The attached file is a PDF so you should be able to download it without problem.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> They look great together :sm24:


 :sm24: Thanks!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Norma -- I've typed up the recipe for you. It is based on a Professional (read that as large quantity) recipe for pastry cream. This basic cream can be easily modified by substituting whole eggs for the yolks or the other way around. One could add melted dark chocolate while the cream is still warm, or praline paste too. And if desired, instant coffee powder could be added to the milk when it is being warmed initially. In short, its a good starting point. The attached file is a PDF so you should be able to download it without problem.


Thank you! I can manage the maths to make smaller quantities. I shall enjoy playing with it :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Some pictures of our crafts. The bats are made from egg cartons and the ghosts from fake leaves we painted. In the soaps, you can kind of see on one of them how we layered the colors. I think the soap was the biggest hit.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I had ordered a catalog from a professional cooking supply business here in Indianapolis, IN.

I will be ordering quite a few items that I think we need... if they don't have the items at their business site. Obviously I won't be getting some of the larger ice maker or similar large stuff. More baking pans and other cooking necessities. :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Norma -- I've typed up the recipe for you. It is based on a Professional (read that as large quantity) recipe for pastry cream. This basic cream can be easily modified by substituting whole eggs for the yolks or the other way around. One could add melted dark chocolate while the cream is still warm, or praline paste too. And if desired, instant coffee powder could be added to the milk when it is being warmed initially. In short, its a good starting point. The attached file is a PDF so you should be able to download it without problem.


I adore this portable device now! I had no problem downloading the recipe.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Barbara, have fun with your grandkids. 

Here's my Cables and Lace. I jumped right into the pattern, wondering why no garter stitch border.  When I was about 1/3 of the way through, I realized the garter border was there, just up in a paragraph above the pattern. So, when I got done, I picked up stitches on the bottom border and knitted my garter stitch border. There you are. 

The second picture. . .well, I think you can figure it out.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I had ordered a catalog from a professional cooking supply business here in Indianapolis, IN.
> 
> I will be ordering quite a few items that I think we need... if they don't have the items at their business site. Obviously I won't be getting some of the larger ice maker or similar large stuff. More baking pans and other cooking necessities. :sm24:


I just went hunting for a colander with openings small enough to not let cooked quinoa slip through and go down the drain. Boy. I haven't bought any kitchen equipment or gadgets in a loooong time- and things are much more expensive now. Williams Sonoma had a well designed one, the smaller size maybe had a 2 cup capacity.....$40.00!!! Did finally fine something usable at another store, it was $19.99. Sheesh. So good luck with your catalog items!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Barbara, the soap looks gorgeous- are they special soap molds?


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

I just went back to page 43 of this thread to pick up the snowflakes patterns. Whew! Hope I got everything! (and there was A LOT to get!) Belated thanks to everyone that contributed such wonderful patterns, knit, crochet and tatting. Many thanks.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Barbara, the soap looks gorgeous- are they special soap molds?


Oh, thanks Julie....encouragement to bathe. LOL. They are really silicone molds in the cooking section but I use them for soaps. Easy to get out of the mold.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Some pictures of our crafts. The bats are made from egg cartons and the ghosts from fake leaves we painted. In the soaps, you can kind of see on one of them how we layered the colors. I think the soap was the biggest hit.


Those are fantastic. I think you all did a grand job :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Barbara, have fun with your grandkids.
> 
> Here's my Cables and Lace. I jumped right into the pattern, wondering why no garter stitch border.  When I was about 1/3 of the way through, I realized the garter border was there, just up in a paragraph above the pattern. So, when I got done, I picked up stitches on the bottom border and knitted my garter stitch border. There you are.
> 
> The second picture. . .well, I think you can figure it out.


The fix is brilliant and has made a pretty cloth. As for the second photo I'm afraid very afraid :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Those are fantastic. I think you all did a grand job :sm24:


Thanks, Norma. My GD just asked if I had any more crafts!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Barbara, have fun with your grandkids.
> 
> Here's my Cables and Lace. I jumped right into the pattern, wondering why no garter stitch border.  When I was about 1/3 of the way through, I realized the garter border was there, just up in a paragraph above the pattern. So, when I got done, I picked up stitches on the bottom border and knitted my garter stitch border. There you are.
> 
> The second picture. . .well, I think you can figure it out.


I like your cables and lace, Bev, and that is a great picture of your kitty.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Mevbb, I see that Lurker has answered your question. There are more patterns on page 1 and a chart for one of them on (maybe) page 29. Welcome to the LP.  ETA - one of the page 1 patterns was updated and a new version is available. I will have to go look for the page number. ETA#2 - The Moth Cloth updated file is on page 21.

DeEtta (Belle) - the pattern is easily enlarged as it is a repeating increase. You are so quick you will probably have it done before Wednesday. 

Barbara (Babalou) - what a great day crafting with the Grands. Memories they will treasure.

Bev (Eschlemania) - Great job on the Cables and Lace dish cloth. I love that you were able to effect the garter border afterwards. And the cat photo is great!

Joyce - have you tried the wire strainer type colanders? Pretty inexpensive at Walmart. I think we paid under $10 for a set of three. 


Not much knitting today but my hair color is done. Priorities.  Saw this humorous meme so I make regular appointments with Armando as I would prefer to be the top photo, lol.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Oh, thanks Julie....encouragement to bathe. LOL. They are really silicone molds in the cooking section but I use them for soaps. Easy to get out of the mold.


Good thinking!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Hi Mevbb, I see that Lurker has answered your question. There are more patterns on page 1 and a chart for one of them on (maybe) page 29. Welcome to the LP.  ETA - one of the page 1 patterns was updated and a new version is available. I will have to go look for the page number. ETA#2 - The Moth Cloth updated file is on page 21.
> 
> DeEtta (Belle) - the pattern is easily enlarged as it is a repeating increase. You are so quick you will probably have it done before Wednesday.
> 
> ...


The meme is great!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I finished the Star washcloth. It was an easy pattern to follow. I used Sugar-n-Cream yarn on US 6 (4mm) needles (one size down). It is huge! Final measurements is about 11-1/2 inches. The pattern states 12. I wanted to use up all of this ball so I added two rows of garter but still have quite a bit left over. In hindsight I should have made two of these; both smaller in size. The extra rows are round 28 knit and round 29 purl. I had to loosen my tension as I knit because there are a lot of k2tog's and ssk's. Obviously the color choice is all wrong but I am down most of one of these odd balls.
> 
> If I did this one again I would make the following changes: yarn color would be a solid or a gradient, cast on would be one of the closed-hole ones, I would stop at or near round 15.


that is pretty, understand about the solid color, but this one does look good for Christmas.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Norma -- I make a rich vanilla filling which I found in a professional baker's cookbook and once it is set up, I then fold in nearly an equal amount of slightly sweetened heavy whipping cream which has been whipped to stiff peaks. The combination makes a very smooth to the palate texture and wonderfully flavorsome filling. Of course, the filling can be used for any number of purposes. One morning we had fresh marionberries (similar to blackberries) with a dollop of the filling for breakfast. I also like to use the prepared eclair pastry forms just by themselves. I made "mini" sized eclairs so the pastries are just of a size to serve like a "cookie" -- they have a high amount of protein because of the concentration of egg, and are fine to eat just on their own.
> 
> If you want specific recipes, I'll be happy to provide.


Okay, I just gained five pounds read this! Yummy!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Barbara, have fun with your grandkids.
> 
> Here's my Cables and Lace. I jumped right into the pattern, wondering why no garter stitch border.  When I was about 1/3 of the way through, I realized the garter border was there, just up in a paragraph above the pattern. So, when I got done, I picked up stitches on the bottom border and knitted my garter stitch border. There you are.
> 
> The second picture. . .well, I think you can figure it out.


Nice clothe! Love the cat. :sm11:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Some pictures of our crafts. The bats are made from egg cartons and the ghosts from fake leaves we painted. In the soaps, you can kind of see on one of them how we layered the colors. I think the soap was the biggest hit.


Barbara, I must have missed a whole page when I posted last. I love those soaps. Those molds do a great job.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I just went hunting for a colander with openings small enough to not let cooked quinoa slip through and go down the drain. Boy. I haven't bought any kitchen equipment or gadgets in a loooong time- and things are much more expensive now. Williams Sonoma had a well designed one, the smaller size maybe had a 2 cup capacity.....$40.00!!! Did finally fine something usable at another store, it was $19.99. Sheesh. So good luck with your catalog items!


Yikes, that is expensive. We are still using stuff we got at our wedding, but we are getting to the age that we need to replace some of them. Sticker shock!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> The fix is brilliant and has made a pretty cloth. As for the second photo I'm afraid very afraid :sm24: :sm23:


Thanks, Norma.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I like your cables and lace, Bev, and that is a great picture of your kitty.


Thanks so much, Barbara.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Hi Mevbb, I see that Lurker has answered your question. There are more patterns on page 1 and a chart for one of them on (maybe) page 29. Welcome to the LP.  ETA - one of the page 1 patterns was updated and a new version is available. I will have to go look for the page number. ETA#2 - The Moth Cloth updated file is on page 21.
> 
> DeEtta (Belle) - the pattern is easily enlarged as it is a repeating increase. You are so quick you will probably have it done before Wednesday.
> 
> ...


Many thanks, Melanie.  Love you memes


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Nice clothe! Love the cat. :sm11:


Thanks, JanetLee


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Joyce - have you tried the wire strainer type colanders? Pretty inexpensive at Walmart. I think we paid under $10 for a set of three.


I have quite a few wire strainers, different sizes/capacities and different meshes, purchased at stores like WalMart. Still too large for the quinoa. I ended up buying a wire colander at Bed Bath and Beyond with such a fine wire mesh, I hope the water can get through! It looks like a double layer of wire mesh. It's washed, but not yet used. It is also much lighter in weight than the one at Williams and Sonoma, which was a bowl shape of perforated stainless steel. Weighed a ton! But, it was the kind you sit in the bottom of the sink and pour your saucepan contents into. The one I bought has a long handle and no legs or support for standing up in the sink by itself, so it has to be held or propped up. So, I'll see how it goes. At least I won't loose that tiny cooked quinoa down the drain!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Okay, I just gained five pounds read this! Yummy!


My operating theory is that you make these kinds of things for others and send all the left overs home to the DHs so that in future DHs don't put up too many barriers to attending and most importantly, I don't have any left overs in house to eat -- that's the only thing that saves my hips and other parts.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yikes, that is expensive. We are still using stuff we got at our wedding, but we are getting to the age that we need to replace some of them. Sticker shock!


That's where I am also. When I married in 1973, nothing as tiny quinoa was known about here in the U.S. I am still using mixing bowls, casseroles, baking pans and utensils from our wedding! I've had to replace pots and pans a couple of times, and glass drinking glasses don't last forever, but everything else is holding up very well. Including the Corelle dishes I bought just before we married! A few months ago, my pastry blender broke after many years of trusty service. Talk about sticker shock! Plus, stores like WalMart and Target didn't even carry them. Found a nice one in Williams Sonoma that should last for several more generations, but it's a very different style from what I had before and has taken some getting used to. Fortunately, it was on sale. No such luck on the colanders there! There is a specialty store here, I think it may be Pampered Chef, or something similar. I've not gone in for fear of sticker shock. But eventually I'll have to go there, just to compare with Williams Sonoma. Sigh.....


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> That's where I am also. When I married in 1973, nothing as tiny quinoa was known about here in the U.S. I am still using mixing bowls, casseroles, baking pans and utensils from our wedding! I've had to replace pots and pans a couple of times, and glass drinking glasses don't last forever, but everything else is holding up very well. Including the Corelle dishes I bought just before we married! A few months ago, my pastry blender broke after many years of trusty service. Talk about sticker shock! Plus, stores like WalMart and Target didn't even carry them. Found a nice one in Williams Sonoma that should last for several more generations, but it's a very different style from what I had before and has taken some getting used to. Fortunately, it was on sale. No such luck on the colanders there! There is a specialty store here, I think it may be Pampered Chef, or something similar. I've not gone in for fear of sticker shock. But eventually I'll have to go there, just to compare with Williams Sonoma. Sigh.....


We married in 1971.  Just a few years ahead of you. We have a green handheld mixer that we got at our wedding that is still working and is the mixer I have always used.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Julie & Melanie, I think both of you have done a great job on the dishcloths. Do agree on the center hole & size of the star; it's almost hotpad (trivet?) size.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> I think I'm going to have to make the Star dishcloth after seeing how pretty your's is, Melanie. Thanks for the tips to making it smaller.
> 
> DeEtta, those two skeins are just so pretty and such a nice gift from your friend. Elizabeth has a make along for a shawl, if you fancy a shawl, that recommends 500yards.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like you will have a good time with the GKs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Julie & Melanie, I think both of you have done a great job on the dishcloths. Do agree on the center hole & size of the star; it's almost hotpad (trivet?) size.


Thank you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> My operating theory is that you make these kinds of things for others and send all the left overs home to the DHs so that in future DHs don't put up too many barriers to attending and most importantly, I don't have any left overs in house to eat -- that's the only thing that saves my hips and other parts.


I can totally relate!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> Some pictures of our crafts. The bats are made from egg cartons and the ghosts from fake leaves we painted. In the soaps, you can kind of see on one of them how we layered the colors. I think the soap was the biggest hit.


That's clever; love the soaps, too.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> Barbara, have fun with your grandkids.
> 
> Here's my Cables and Lace. I jumped right into the pattern, wondering why no garter stitch border.  When I was about 1/3 of the way through, I realized the garter border was there, just up in a paragraph above the pattern. So, when I got done, I picked up stitches on the bottom border and knitted my garter stitch border. There you are.
> 
> The second picture. . .well, I think you can figure it out.


Great job on the cloth Love your kitty.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> The meme is great!


Yup, Melanie--Same here! :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I have quite a few wire strainers, different sizes/capacities and different meshes, purchased at stores like WalMart. Still too large for the quinoa. I ended up buying a wire colander at Bed Bath and Beyond with such a fine wire mesh, I hope the water can get through! It looks like a double layer of wire mesh. It's washed, but not yet used. It is also much lighter in weight than the one at Williams and Sonoma, which was a bowl shape of perforated stainless steel. Weighed a ton! But, it was the kind you sit in the bottom of the sink and pour your saucepan contents into. The one I bought has a long handle and no legs or support for standing up in the sink by itself, so it has to be held or propped up. So, I'll see how it goes. At least I won't loose that tiny cooked quinoa down the drain!


How about using a wire mesh tea strainer? DH bought one when we were stationed in Germany back in the 80s and it still works great. Not sure where you would find one now though.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Joyce -- Another online choice you might want to explore is Sur La Tab -- its a very large kitchen/restaurant/cooking supply store. The only store front of theirs that I've been in is in Seattle, but I know they have other stores and online as well. High quality stuff -- I did a quick search and it looks like they have quite a selection of strainers. See www.surlatab.com. The things I've purchased from them have been fine -- just what I was looking for.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Hi Mevbb, I see that Lurker has answered your question. There are more patterns on page 1 and a chart for one of them on (maybe) page 29. Welcome to the LP.  ETA - one of the page 1 patterns was updated and a new version is available. I will have to go look for the page number. ETA#2 - The Moth Cloth updated file is on page 21.
> 
> DeEtta (Belle) - the pattern is easily enlarged as it is a repeating increase. You are so quick you will probably have it done before Wednesday.
> 
> ...


The top one is in my dreams! :sm23:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I was going to reply to a page 60 entry...but here is hoping that KP server doesn't block my efforts.

Centralrestaurant.com (1-800-222-5107) is the business that is located on Georgetown road here in Indianapolis, IN.

Colanders... steel... are:
$3.99 - 3 qt.
$6.29 - 5 qt.
$6.99 - 8 qt.
$8.49 - 13 qt
That is over 9/11/12/15 inches as you go up in quart size and all are 26 guage stainless steel.

I do not know if Canada or other countries are shipped to... but why be selfish if I also enjoy shopping for colendars too?

There are 357 pages of items offered in the catalog the company sent to me...DO use the index at the back for extra drool/review as you need. :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Joyce -- Another online choice you might want to explore is Sur La Tab -- its a very large kitchen/restaurant/cooking supply store. The only store front of theirs that I've been in is in Seattle, but I know they have other stores and online as well. High quality stuff -- I did a quick search and it looks like they have quite a selection of strainers. See www.surlatab.com. The things I've purchased from them have been fine -- just what I was looking for.


Did a Google search: https://m.surlatable.com/

I think this will work for android users?


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> How about using a wire mesh tea strainer? DH bought one when we were stationed in Germany back in the 80s and it still works great. Not sure where you would find one now though.


I think of tea strainers as being rather small in capacity. I was looking for something that would hold about 2 cups. Haven't tried the wire mesh strainer I got, hoping it works! Thanks for the idea, though.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle and Kaixxang- thanks for the references. I'll make a note of these for the next time I need a kitchen item. Thanks!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Barbara, I must have missed a whole page when I posted last. I love those soaps. Those molds do a great job.


Thanks, Bev! I'm on my way to Michael's today to get more soap base. Kobi really liked making it and wants to make more. We are going to try marbling. What is a Nana to do, deny the grands?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> That's clever; love the soaps, too.


Thanks, I saw the ideas on a blog.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Joyce -- Another online choice you might want to explore is Sur La Tab -- its a very large kitchen/restaurant/cooking supply store. The only store front of theirs that I've been in is in Seattle, but I know they have other stores and online as well. High quality stuff -- I did a quick search and it looks like they have quite a selection of strainers. See www.surlatab.com. The things I've purchased from them have been fine -- just what I was looking for.


They have a great store at the Ferry Farm Market in San Francisco. Love going there when we visit our daughter.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I think of tea strainers as being rather small in capacity. I was looking for something that would hold about 2 cups. Haven't tried the wire mesh strainer I got, hoping it works! Thanks for the idea, though.


You could line the colander with cheesecloth to prevent it sifting through the holes. Just thought about that.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Bev! I'm on my way to Michael's today to get more soap base. Kobi really liked making it and wants to make more. We are going to try marbling. What is a Nana to do, deny the grands?


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Got the Jiffy Yarn in aquamarine color knitted up into a large square. Just soaked it and pinned it out to 50" square. There is a fair amount of play still while pinned so I don't think it will pull back once its dry -- or at least not much. Now to try the Lace Star dish cloth pattern on the remaining 6 balls of white and blue jiffy yarn. I charted the pattern this morning so am ready to get it on the needles so that by tomorrow I can take it with me when I go to visit Mom (today is an at-home day). Actually of the original white/blue/aqua skeins I started with, there are only 6 remaining of the original 19. So progress is being made. Sorry color is off in the photos -- I have a "pinkish" fluorescent light bulb in this room and it changes the color of anything being photographed -- not to mention the grey blocking mats underneath the throw. Actually, looks rather bad in these photos: sorry.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Got the Jiffy Yarn in aquamarine color knitted up into a large square. Just soaked it and pinned it out to 50" square. There is a fair amount of play still while pinned so I don't think it will pull back once its dry -- or at least not much. Now to try the Lace Star dish cloth pattern on the remaining 6 balls of white and blue jiffy yarn. I charted the pattern this morning so am ready to get it on the needles so that by tomorrow I can take it with me when I go to visit Mom (today is an at-home day). Actually of the original white/blue/aqua skeins I started with, there are only 6 remaining of the original 19. So progress is being made. Sorry color is off in the photos -- I have a "pinkish" fluorescent light bulb in this room and it changes the color of anything being photographed -- not to mention the grey blocking mats underneath the throw. Actually, looks rather bad in these photos: sorry.


Fabulous shawl, so well knit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Got the Jiffy Yarn in aquamarine color knitted up into a large square. Just soaked it and pinned it out to 50" square. There is a fair amount of play still while pinned so I don't think it will pull back once its dry -- or at least not much. Now to try the Lace Star dish cloth pattern on the remaining 6 balls of white and blue jiffy yarn. I charted the pattern this morning so am ready to get it on the needles so that by tomorrow I can take it with me when I go to visit Mom (today is an at-home day). Actually of the original white/blue/aqua skeins I started with, there are only 6 remaining of the original 19. So progress is being made. Sorry color is off in the photos -- I have a "pinkish" fluorescent light bulb in this room and it changes the color of anything being photographed -- not to mention the grey blocking mats underneath the throw. Actually, looks rather bad in these photos: sorry.


The speed of your output is prodigious, DeEtta! I think this looks fabulous!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The speed of your output is prodigious, DeEtta! I think this looks fabulous!


Wish I were speedy. But this was done on US 10.5 needles -- big, big, big. And I have a lot more knitting time as I visit Mom these days. She mostly naps or sleeps so I try and make good use of my time. Thanks.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DeEtta, lovely knitting, you sure got it done quickly.

What cute soap& a great thing to do with your GKs

I have a colander made with some mesh like window screen that I’m sure would strain almost anything small.
I too have had to replace a few kitchen things recently & as well as sticker shock the quality of some has sure gone down hill. I replaced my 35 yr old Oster kitchen machine with a Kitchen aid & it sure doesn’t work as well. I was also on the hunt for a potato masher & to get one that will last paid $24????how crazy is that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Wish I were speedy. But this was done on US 10.5 needles -- big, big, big. And I have a lot more knitting time as I visit Mom these days. She mostly naps or sleeps so I try and make good use of my time. Thanks.


 :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Got the Jiffy Yarn in aquamarine color knitted up into a large square. Just soaked it and pinned it out to 50" square. There is a fair amount of play still while pinned so I don't think it will pull back once its dry -- or at least not much. Now to try the Lace Star dish cloth pattern on the remaining 6 balls of white and blue jiffy yarn. I charted the pattern this morning so am ready to get it on the needles so that by tomorrow I can take it with me when I go to visit Mom (today is an at-home day). Actually of the original white/blue/aqua skeins I started with, there are only 6 remaining of the original 19. So progress is being made. Sorry color is off in the photos -- I have a "pinkish" fluorescent light bulb in this room and it changes the color of anything being photographed -- not to mention the grey blocking mats underneath the throw. Actually, looks rather bad in these photos: sorry.


It looks wonderful. :sm24:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Babalou said:


> You could line the colander with cheesecloth to prevent it sifting through the holes. Just thought about that.


I did try that. Disaster struck! The quinoa didn't go down the drain, all of it that touched the cheesecloth stuck to it and I couldn't get it off! Even after scraping with a rubber scrapper, the cheesecloth looked like it should have been included in the dish I was preparing!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DeEtta, lovely knitting, you sure got it done quickly.
> 
> What cute soap& a great thing to do with your GKs
> 
> ...


I wondered about window screen. Thought it would be as cheap to buy a new one as to fiddle around and make one. Silly me.... I'm still using my Oster kitchen machine, it better never wear out! I feel the same way about high costs and lower quality. That really hurts to pay $24 for a potato masher. It is crazy. And to top it all off, there isn't any guarantee that the new replacements will last as long as the items they replaces. grumble....


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> Got the Jiffy Yarn in aquamarine color knitted up into a large square. Just soaked it and pinned it out to 50" square. There is a fair amount of play still while pinned so I don't think it will pull back once its dry -- or at least not much. Now to try the Lace Star dish cloth pattern on the remaining 6 balls of white and blue jiffy yarn. I charted the pattern this morning so am ready to get it on the needles so that by tomorrow I can take it with me when I go to visit Mom (today is an at-home day). Actually of the original white/blue/aqua skeins I started with, there are only 6 remaining of the original 19. So progress is being made. Sorry color is off in the photos -- I have a "pinkish" fluorescent light bulb in this room and it changes the color of anything being photographed -- not to mention the grey blocking mats underneath the throw. Actually, looks rather bad in these photos: sorry.


That's a beautiful pattern you've used--love it.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> That's a beautiful pattern you've used--love it.


Thanks Del. I start with Barbara Walker's Mrs Montaigue's Diamond pattern and modified it so it would work better with the increases in the piece. Ended up with 2 different sized "diamonds" as a consequence. I've seen other stitch patterns that are similar and I'll just bet they came to be for the very same reason -- user modification and then repeated usage. I wouldn't even be surprised if we couldn't find this exact modification. Guess this is a perfect example of Elizabeth Zimmerman's concept of "uninventing." Thanks.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Got the Jiffy Yarn in aquamarine color knitted up into a large square. Just soaked it and pinned it out to 50" square. There is a fair amount of play still while pinned so I don't think it will pull back once its dry -- or at least not much. Now to try the Lace Star dish cloth pattern on the remaining 6 balls of white and blue jiffy yarn. I charted the pattern this morning so am ready to get it on the needles so that by tomorrow I can take it with me when I go to visit Mom (today is an at-home day). Actually of the original white/blue/aqua skeins I started with, there are only 6 remaining of the original 19. So progress is being made. Sorry color is off in the photos -- I have a "pinkish" fluorescent light bulb in this room and it changes the color of anything being photographed -- not to mention the grey blocking mats underneath the throw. Actually, looks rather bad in these photos: sorry.


This is lovely! Is it the one you posted about earlier?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I did try that. Disaster struck! The quinoa didn't go down the drain, all of it that touched the cheesecloth stuck to it and I couldn't get it off! Even after scraping with a rubber scrapper, the cheesecloth looked like it should have been included in the dish I was preparing!


So sorry, but I need to admit I chuckled about this! I have done something similar and ended up pitching it because I could save enough to eat! ????


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> This is lovely! Is it the one you posted about earlier?


Yep -- think I posted a picture while on the needles just getting started. Maybe about a week ago.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

My tatting needles arrived yesterday... and I cannot put them in the tubes like the HandyHands needles. Too long! Glad I insist on the box for storage of EVERYTHING tatting that I work with.

Walmart has a few items that are more reasonable than Kroger. Some items (like the $30 smoker that accepts wood or coal fuel) I found at Home Depot. Why buy the larger models if you're not sure if you want that huge investment?

I found out that Lizbeth thread comes in #80...and there's a Christmas shaded ball! May have to get 2-5 of THAT. :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I did try that. Disaster struck! The quinoa didn't go down the drain, all of it that touched the cheesecloth stuck to it and I couldn't get it off! Even after scraping with a rubber scrapper, the cheesecloth looked like it should have been included in the dish I was preparing!


You may want to get the paper coffee filters for straining efforts this fine. If I wish to use tap water I prefer to sieve out ANY unwanted particulates before I use it for my herbal tea or cocoa... not counting boiling potatoes.

I buy up to 12 gallons in a refill effort of 3 4-gallon containers of filtered water from either Kroger or Fresh Thyme. Why buy more plastic?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

DeEtta (Belle) - lovely new shawl you have  Good luck on the next stash-reducing project.

Karen (kaixixang) - Yay for new needles! Looking forward to seeing what you create with them.


I am getting close to the end of the Forest MKAL scarf! Yippee! I don't think I will finish it before DH and I leave for the helicopter gathering however. I will take something else as my travel project because the Forest scarf is not car-friendly (or rather motorcoach friendly, lol). I have lots of WIP's to choose from. The gathering is this upcoming weekend so my internet time will be limited but I will try to check in. 

Keep those needles clicking,

Melanie


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> You may want to get the paper coffee filters for straining efforts this fine. If I wish to use tap water I prefer to sieve out ANY unwanted particulates before I use it for my herbal tea or cocoa... not counting boiling potatoes.
> 
> I buy up to 12 gallons in a refill effort of 3 4-gallon containers of filtered water from either Kroger or Fresh Thyme. Why buy more plastic?


Coffee filters! That's an excellent idea! I have some hanging around to use with the Food Saver vacuum food sealer. I bet the cooked quinoa wouldn't stick to them, either, since they are smooth in texture. I'll have to add that to my list of ideas. Thanks!

I have a Brita pitcher sitting on the kitchen counter by the sink. All the water used for drinking goes through that, whether heated for a beverage or swallowed as is. We have a lot of chlorine in the water here, otherwise a coffee filter would be a good idea there too.

I don't remember how many times I bought 8 gallons of spring water in the grocery department before a friend mentioned refilling the plastic jugs at the "vending machine" at the front of the store. Until a week ago, we had a fish aquarium that we sort of inherited from our son. In a pinch, I used water put through the Brita pitcher, but when it was time to clean that awful thing, 8 gallons take a long time to filter through! The last little fishy finally died a week ago. I'm glad it wasn't a much larger aquarium, but I have no plans for more fish. Now I have to clean out the shelves in the garage so I can find a place to "store" the aquarium and all it's stuff. I'd really like to take the whole mess to son's house and leave it, but his basement is so full of his business "stuff", he doesn't have room for it either. Sheesh!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I did try that. Disaster struck! The quinoa didn't go down the drain, all of it that touched the cheesecloth stuck to it and I couldn't get it off! Even after scraping with a rubber scrapper, the cheesecloth looked like it should have been included in the dish I was preparing!


Oh my gosh, I never thought it would stick.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Great job on the cloth Love your kitty.


Thanks so much, Dell.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Got the Jiffy Yarn in aquamarine color knitted up into a large square. Just soaked it and pinned it out to 50" square. There is a fair amount of play still while pinned so I don't think it will pull back once its dry -- or at least not much. Now to try the Lace Star dish cloth pattern on the remaining 6 balls of white and blue jiffy yarn. I charted the pattern this morning so am ready to get it on the needles so that by tomorrow I can take it with me when I go to visit Mom (today is an at-home day). Actually of the original white/blue/aqua skeins I started with, there are only 6 remaining of the original 19. So progress is being made. Sorry color is off in the photos -- I have a "pinkish" fluorescent light bulb in this room and it changes the color of anything being photographed -- not to mention the grey blocking mats underneath the throw. Actually, looks rather bad in these photos: sorry.


Wonderful work, DeEtta. Man, you are fast!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DeEtta, lovely knitting, you sure got it done quickly.
> 
> What cute soap& a great thing to do with your GKs
> 
> ...


I have found a few items at garage sales. Great price and mostly unused.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I did try that. Disaster struck! The quinoa didn't go down the drain, all of it that touched the cheesecloth stuck to it and I couldn't get it off! Even after scraping with a rubber scrapper, the cheesecloth looked like it should have been included in the dish I was preparing!


 :sm06: Oh, my! I would never have thought that.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> DeEtta (Belle) - lovely new shawl you have  Good luck on the next stash-reducing project.
> 
> Karen (kaixixang) - Yay for new needles! Looking forward to seeing what you create with them.
> 
> ...


Have fun, Melanie


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I did try that. Disaster struck! The quinoa didn't go down the drain, all of it that touched the cheesecloth stuck to it and I couldn't get it off! Even after scraping with a rubber scrapper, the cheesecloth looked like it should have been included in the dish I was preparing!


I wonder if it would have made a difference if the cheese cloth had been made wet first.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I wonder if it would have made a difference if the cheese cloth had been made wet first.


I wonder!?


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I wonder if it would have made a difference if the cheese cloth had been made wet first.


I had put the cheesecloth, dry, into a small colander. Emptied the large saucepan that was full of boiling water and quinoa into it. The boiling water came out of the pot first, so I guess you could say it was wet before the quinoa came into contact with it. Quinoa stuck as if it was glued on! I tried rinsing the cheesecloth under the tap, tried scraping it with a rubber spatula. Got a little off, but most was still stuck on the cheesecloth. What a sight it was!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I had put the cheesecloth, dry, into a small colander. Emptied the large saucepan that was full of boiling water and quinoa into it. The boiling water came out of the pot first, so I guess you could say it was wet before the quinoa came into contact with it. Quinoa stuck as if it was glued on! I tried rinsing the cheesecloth under the tap, tried scraping it with a rubber spatula. Got a little off, but most was still stuck on the cheesecloth. What a sight it was!


Well, yes by then it certainly was 'wet'. I had not thought of straining quinoa before your comment. If you find something that works please let us know. I have a couple of mesh strainers that are made with nylon that I use for small things. My DDIL makes quinoa more often I will try remember to ask her how she strains hers, because now I am curious.  There is more to learn then knitting on this site.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Have we all stalled out on Melanie's dish/spa cloths? I am trying a new pattern that I will share after I finish it. It is a "butterfly" pattern, not lace but some may be interested.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am on my fourth ball of the cotton I bought over a week ago- tenth cloth, and wishing I could easily get more colours. Not exactly stalled!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Well, yes by then it certainly was 'wet'. I had not thought of straining quinoa before your comment. If you find something that works please let us know. I have a couple of mesh strainers that are made with nylon that I use for small things. My DDIL makes quinoa more often I will try remember to ask her how she strains hers, because now I am curious.  There is more to learn then knitting on this site.


Thank you, I would like to know what others do. I made a quinoa dish the other night that was from a boxed mix and it didn't need to be strained. So, I haven't had a chance to try out my new strainer yet.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Have we all stalled out on Melanie's dish/spa cloths? I am trying a new pattern that I will share after I finish it. It is a "butterfly" pattern, not lace but some may be interested.


The lace one I made, Ears of Grain, stretched out very badly when I used it as a face wash cloth. My face seems to need a little more abrasion than this cloth offered, since it softened up a lot when used. So, I've experimented with a couple of patterns that result in a little more stitch density, and some with a little more texture. Today I finished a crochet ripple one that I'm hopeful about. The lacy ones are fabulous, but probably not very useful for my skin type. The good news is that the one I made dried soon enough that mold didn't set in. The crochet one will have to be watched for mold as the stitches are so much more packed in than knit stitches. I'll let everyone know what happens when I use the crochet one. Also made one with a funny name, "The Infamous Darrell Waltrip Cloth". What a hoot, just reading the disclaimer!!! It's a simple knit slip stitch pattern and I used a super bright, multi colored, variegated yarn. So....if the colors run while using it, I wonder what color my face will be as a result??? Hummmm.....


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

JoyceinNC said:


> The lace one I made, Ears of Grain, stretched out very badly when I used it as a face wash cloth. My face seems to need a little more abrasion than this cloth offered, since it softened up a lot when used. So, I've experimented with a couple of patterns that result in a little more stitch density, and some with a little more texture. Today I finished a crochet ripple one that I'm hopeful about. The lacy ones are fabulous, but probably not very useful for my skin type. The good news is that the one I made dried soon enough that mold didn't set in. The crochet one will have to be watched for mold as the stitches are so much more packed in than knit stitches. I'll let everyone know what happens when I use the crochet one. Also made one with a funny name, "The Infamous Darrell Waltrip Cloth". What a hoot, just reading the disclaimer!!! It's a simple knit slip stitch pattern and I used a super bright, multi colored, variegated yarn. So....if the colors run while using it, I wonder what color my face will be as a result??? Hummmm.....


"The Infamous Darrell Waltrip Cloth" Now that sounds intriguing! Wherever did you find the pattern?
I just broke down tonight and bought some Sugar & Cream cotton to make crocheted bowl cozy hot pads--ones that a bowl can be put into before nuking in the microwave. It has square corners that form "ears" to grab onto to take out of the machine so you don't scorch your fingers. Easier that using regular potholders that can slip. If anyone is interested, the link is http://amysastitchatatime.blogspot.com/2016/01/bowl-cozyhot-pad-free-crochet-pattern.html (sorry, can't post a pic; this site won't let me--or--I don't know the secret for a copy & paste to here.)


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> "The Infamous Darrell Waltrip Cloth" Now that sounds intriguing! Wherever did you find the pattern?
> I just broke down tonight and bought some Sugar & Cream cotton to make crocheted bowl cozy hot pads--ones that a bowl can be put into before nuking in the microwave. It has square corners that form "ears" to grab onto to take out of the machine so you don't scorch your fingers. Easier that using regular potholders that can slip. If anyone is interested, the link is http://amysastitchatatime.blogspot.com/2016/01/bowl-cozyhot-pad-free-crochet-pattern.html (sorry, can't post a pic; this site won't let me--or--I don't know the secret for a copy & paste to here.)


That was interesting, thank you for sharing. I have crocheted a a "cozy" for my soup bowl that I use a lot.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I have been dipping in to Norma's lacy entrelac, so that I don't forget how to do it or where I am. I am also working on my Sideways Ribbed Shrug.

Got some pics this morning of the lake


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I have been dipping in to Norma's lacy entrelac, so that I don't forget how to do it or where I am. I am also working on my Sideways Ribbed Shrug.
> 
> Got some pics this morning of the lake


The world is cooling down, by the looks of that mist.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have been taking out my plants at approximately noontime... and bringing them in around 6-7 pm.

The things I do to keep producing peppers...?!!

I'm just glad that I have a garage to temporarily store the plants during frost hours. WHIMPER! :sm25:


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> I have been dipping in to Norma's lacy entrelac, so that I don't forget how to do it or where I am. I am also working on my Sideways Ribbed Shrug.
> 
> Got some pics this morning of the lake


thought it was a Great Duck Dash finish line photo. and in the lead by a feathers width......


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> I have been dipping in to Norma's lacy entrelac, so that I don't forget how to do it or where I am. I am also working on my Sideways Ribbed Shrug.
> 
> Got some pics this morning of the lake


Bev, those are stunning! They made me so glad this morning :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for the patterns, ladies. The bowl looks a great idea. My DS and DIL have been here for a few days. All the cloths I have done have gone to London. My DIL loves them.
I went to see the physiotherapist and he put me through agony but no improvement. Still no referral. He keeps telling me that we are fine tuning our response to the condition. I feel like tell him there is no "we" about it :sm16:
I am knitting my test knit but I might sneak in a dishcloth over the weekend.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> "The Infamous Darrell Waltrip Cloth" Now that sounds intriguing! Wherever did you find the pattern?
> I just broke down tonight and bought some Sugar & Cream cotton to make crocheted bowl cozy hot pads--ones that a bowl can be put into before nuking in the microwave. It has square corners that form "ears" to grab onto to take out of the machine so you don't scorch your fingers. Easier that using regular potholders that can slip. If anyone is interested, the link is http://amysastitchatatime.blogspot.com/2016/01/bowl-cozyhot-pad-free-crochet-pattern.html (sorry, can't post a pic; this site won't let me--or--I don't know the secret for a copy & paste to here.)


The Waltrip Cloth is available on Ravelry, but I got it on a link here on KP! See if this works-

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2012/4/19/1334854869312-darrell_waltrip_dishcloth_pattern.pdf

edit in- there are a lot of blog and pinterest references brought up by a Google search. I went to the Ravelry link and it says the source is no longer online. So, if the link above doesn't work, perhaps I can download it to this thread. It really is an easy pattern, and is especially good for variegated color yarns.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

JoyceinNC said:


> The Waltrip Cloth is available on Ravelry, but I got it on a link here on KP! See if this works-
> 
> http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2012/4/19/1334854869312-darrell_waltrip_dishcloth_pattern.pdf
> 
> edit in- there are a lot of blog and pinterest references brought up by a Google search. I went to the Ravelry link and it says the source is no longer online. So, if the link above doesn't work, perhaps I can download it to this thread. It really is an easy pattern, and is especially good for variegated color yarns.


That link works beautifully. Thank you, I have saved it.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I have been taking out my plants at approximately noontime... and bringing them in around 6-7 pm.
> 
> The things I do to keep producing peppers...?!!
> 
> I'm just glad that I have a garage to temporarily store the plants during frost hours. WHIMPER! :sm25:


I'd stretch it out too, Karen. I'm still getting peppers in the garden and some are big enough for stuffed peppers. I love them that way. Reminds me of one of my mother's favorite meals. We have potatoes and carrots still in the ground but that is about it other than the pepper plants.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Have we all stalled out on Melanie's dish/spa cloths? I am trying a new pattern that I will share after I finish it. It is a "butterfly" pattern, not lace but some may be interested.


I'd like to see that pattern when you finish it.

I made two dishcloths while I was in Ohio and left them with my DIL. They are great take along projects, rather like Sue's bookmarks.

It might be time to figure out what our next topic is. I'll put my thinking cap. One thing I have seen a lot of that I think is cute are different sized knitted pumpkins for Halloween and Thanksgiving although they are more a relevant decoration in the USA.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for the patterns, ladies. The bowl looks a great idea. My DS and DIL have been here for a few days. All the cloths I have done have gone to London. My DIL loves them.
> I went to see the physiotherapist and he put me through agony but no improvement. Still no referral. He keeps telling me that we are fine tuning our response to the condition. I feel like tell him there is no "we" about it :sm16:
> I am knitting my test knit but I might sneak in a dishcloth over the weekend.


You have to be getting weary of it all, Norma. I'm sorry you had no improvement.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Well I am here again .Changed details with KP after trouble over a change of e mail address and had a busy summer so really felt a break was appropriate .
I have tried to keep up with you all and hope to pop in more often .
The test knit for Elizabeth was a bit frantic but the pattern is now released and everyone seems to be enthused with it which is rewarding.
I think Sue has already mentioned that she was able to call when she was in the UK .That was a treat ,being able to see her and her DH .It was a pity that Linda was away at the time .
Norma ,hurry up and get right .That shoulder should be sorted .My daughter is having an op on hers very soon .Sure you enjoyed having your visitors .
This is my piece I did for Elizabeth .


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Well I am here again .Changed details with KP after trouble over a change of e mail address and had a busy summer so really felt a break was appropriate .
> I have tried to keep up with you all and hope to pop in more often .
> The test knit for Elizabeth was a bit frantic but the pattern is now released and everyone seems to be enthused with it which is rewarding.
> I think Sue has already mentioned that she was able to call when she was in the UK .That was a treat ,being able to see her and her DH .It was a pity that Linda was away at the time .
> ...


It is really pretty, Ann. I started mine last night and love the cast on. Did you use beads in yours?


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

No ,Barbara ,there are no beads in it .It is so versatile to make it bigger ,use different colours etc .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> You have to be getting weary of it all, Norma. I'm sorry you had no improvement.


Thank you. I am weary, to be honest.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb170 said:


> Well I am here again .Changed details with KP after trouble over a change of e mail address and had a busy summer so really felt a break was appropriate .
> I have tried to keep up with you all and hope to pop in more often .
> The test knit for Elizabeth was a bit frantic but the pattern is now released and everyone seems to be enthused with it which is rewarding.
> I think Sue has already mentioned that she was able to call when she was in the UK .That was a treat ,being able to see her and her DH .It was a pity that Linda was away at the time .
> ...


That is very pretty. It is lovely to see you
:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Well I am here again .Changed details with KP after trouble over a change of e mail address and had a busy summer so really felt a break was appropriate .
> I have tried to keep up with you all and hope to pop in more often .
> The test knit for Elizabeth was a bit frantic but the pattern is now released and everyone seems to be enthused with it which is rewarding.
> I think Sue has already mentioned that she was able to call when she was in the UK .That was a treat ,being able to see her and her DH .It was a pity that Linda was away at the time .
> ...


so good to hear from you Ann. Beautiful shawl. Love that vibrant pink.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you. I am weary, to be honest.


I don't know how you are coping, frankly. If it were the States, I think you'd have grounds to sue.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> so good to hear from you Ann. Beautiful shawl. Love that vibrant pink.


Right behind you, DeEtta- great to hear from Ann again!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't know how you are coping, frankly. If it were the States, I think you'd have grounds to sue.


Probably not. There are too many loop holes that favor the medical establishment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Probably not. There are too many loop holes that favor the medical establishment.


Again, frankly, what Norma has been putting up with amounts to incompetence in my opinion.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Again, frankly, what Norma has been putting up with amounts to incompetence in my opinion.


Yes, I agree. Unfortunately, there are too many similar stories that hit our national TV news on a regular basis. Doctors, hospitals, insurance companies, government "insurance" (such as medicare and medicaid), all seem to be able to wriggle out of any charges brought against them. They are masters at pointing the fingers at someone else. Not too many people are successful, and even worse, it's often too late to help the person filing the suit. About the only thing people here in the U.S. can do is go to another doctor (or surgeon, practitioner, etc.). We are supposed to have the right to get a second opinion. I don't know how many people do that, and whether it helps or not. There are probably statistics out there somewhere, I just don't know what they are. And heaven forbid you should be a veteran needing medical care of some sort.....


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> I have been dipping in to Norma's lacy entrelac, so that I don't forget how to do it or where I am. I am also working on my Sideways Ribbed Shrug.
> 
> Got some pics this morning of the lake


Great pics of the birds. Thanks.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

JoyceinNC said:


> The Waltrip Cloth is available on Ravelry, but I got it on a link here on KP! See if this works-
> 
> http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2012/4/19/1334854869312-darrell_waltrip_dishcloth_pattern.pdf
> 
> edit in- there are a lot of blog and pinterest references brought up by a Google search. I went to the Ravelry link and it says the source is no longer online. So, if the link above doesn't work, perhaps I can download it to this thread. It really is an easy pattern, and is especially good for variegated color yarns.


Thank you--I've downloaded it. The pics kinda sorta make me think of the checkered flag at the finish line!! (But one really has to use a lot of imagination!) :sm02:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

annweb170 said:


> Well I am here again .Changed details with KP after trouble over a change of e mail address and had a busy summer so really felt a break was appropriate .
> I have tried to keep up with you all and hope to pop in more often .
> The test knit for Elizabeth was a bit frantic but the pattern is now released and everyone seems to be enthused with it which is rewarding.
> I think Sue has already mentioned that she was able to call when she was in the UK .That was a treat ,being able to see her and her DH .It was a pity that Linda was away at the time .
> ...


That shawl is a beauty; such a pretty color.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't know how you are coping, frankly. If it were the States, I think you'd have grounds to sue.


I am in the clutches of the NHS! I am seriously thinking of demanding a referral to a specialist even if I pay for it.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Your shawl is very lovely, Ann.

Hugs to you, Norma. I am so sorry that you have had to endure your shoulder for so long. It just does not seem possible that there is not a solution to be found on this. Constant pain is such an exhausting experience. Prayers for your medical team to find something that works for you. (which includes referring you on.)


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

How is your hip and knitting going for you, Julie. I missed it if you had reported this lately.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jangmb said:


> Your shawl is very lovely, Ann.
> 
> Hugs to you, Norma. I am so sorry that you have had to endure your shoulder for so long. It just does not seem possible that there is not a solution to be found on this. Constant pain is such an exhausting experience. Prayers for your medical team to find something that works for you. (which includes referring you on.)


Thank you, I just think that the root of it all is money and a faint chance it might get better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am in the clutches of the NHS! I am seriously thinking of demanding a referral to a specialist even if I pay for it.


I would really encourage you to do that. So much damage can have been done while the two Physiotherapists pussy footed around.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> How is your hip and knitting going for you, Julie. I missed it if you had reported this lately.


Not sure whether I had said anything here. The hip is excellent- no pain- just the swelling still in my legs that is uncomfortable to sore, at times. I am doing quite a bit of knitting- just need to rest from it from time to time- when things get too achy. 
Thanks for asking, Jan!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Yes, I agree. Unfortunately, there are too many similar stories that hit our national TV news on a regular basis. Doctors, hospitals, insurance companies, government "insurance" (such as medicare and medicaid), all seem to be able to wriggle out of any charges brought against them. They are masters at pointing the fingers at someone else. Not too many people are successful, and even worse, it's often too late to help the person filing the suit. About the only thing people here in the U.S. can do is go to another doctor (or surgeon, practitioner, etc.). We are supposed to have the right to get a second opinion. I don't know how many people do that, and whether it helps or not. There are probably statistics out there somewhere, I just don't know what they are. And heaven forbid you should be a veteran needing medical care of some sort.....


Both of my parents are Army veterans. Mom wishes that they would ignore her a little... the LOCAL V.A. has sent her the prep. materials several months in advance of when she actually needs to use them. You have to add water to the contents... storage isn't a problem. It's the idea of having the stuff that is absolutely delighting her (MAJOR sarcasm tone here!).

It all depends on who you luck up with on doctor choice. Just by showing up and asking for the pneumonia shot along with my flu shot...my new doctor (Eskanazi based, not V.A.) scheduled me for November 7th to see him. Increasing returns?!! I definitely think so!!!!

I'm healthy enough that he has to pick on me as often as he can capture my immediate attention. I need him for 2 of my prescribed medicines and he's keeping me on a 6 month visit (covers insurance regulations and my health). :sm23: :sm24:

Sometimes you have more luck than you want... at least my plants are in a semi-lighted garage away from the future freeze we're about to have tonight! Brrrrr!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> Barbara, have fun with your grandkids.
> 
> Here's my Cables and Lace. I jumped right into the pattern, wondering why no garter stitch border.  When I was about 1/3 of the way through, I realized the garter border was there, just up in a paragraph above the pattern. So, when I got done, I picked up stitches on the bottom border and knitted my garter stitch border. There you are.
> 
> The second picture. . .well, I think you can figure it out.


Love both the colour and the knitting, well done!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> That's where I am also. When I married in 1973, nothing as tiny quinoa was known about here in the U.S. I am still using mixing bowls, casseroles, baking pans and utensils from our wedding! I've had to replace pots and pans a couple of times, and glass drinking glasses don't last forever, but everything else is holding up very well. Including the Corelle dishes I bought just before we married! A few months ago, my pastry blender broke after many years of trusty service. Talk about sticker shock! Plus, stores like WalMart and Target didn't even carry them. Found a nice one in Williams Sonoma that should last for several more generations, but it's a very different style from what I had before and has taken some getting used to. Fortunately, it was on sale. No such luck on the colanders there! There is a specialty store here, I think it may be Pampered Chef, or something similar. I've not gone in for fear of sticker shock. But eventually I'll have to go there, just to compare with Williams Sonoma. Sigh.....


I married in 1980 and am still using the same dishes and Corel serving dishes. I've also inherited my mom's Pyrex mixing bowls, pie plates and some of my aunt's measuring beakers. Not sure if anyone will want this when I'm gone...


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Got the Jiffy Yarn in aquamarine color knitted up into a large square. Just soaked it and pinned it out to 50" square. There is a fair amount of play still while pinned so I don't think it will pull back once its dry -- or at least not much. Now to try the Lace Star dish cloth pattern on the remaining 6 balls of white and blue jiffy yarn. I charted the pattern this morning so am ready to get it on the needles so that by tomorrow I can take it with me when I go to visit Mom (today is an at-home day). Actually of the original white/blue/aqua skeins I started with, there are only 6 remaining of the original 19. So progress is being made. Sorry color is off in the photos -- I have a "pinkish" fluorescent light bulb in this room and it changes the color of anything being photographed -- not to mention the grey blocking mats underneath the throw. Actually, looks rather bad in these photos: sorry.


This is gorgeous!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DeEtta, lovely knitting, you sure got it done quickly.
> 
> What cute soap& a great thing to do with your GKs
> 
> ...


I found a great potato masher at Lee Valley Tools. They have a wonderful catalogue that I always fine something that I "need"(or want...)


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> DeEtta (Belle) - lovely new shawl you have  Good luck on the next stash-reducing project.
> 
> Karen (kaixixang) - Yay for new needles! Looking forward to seeing what you create with them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

jangmb said:


> Have we all stalled out on Melanie's dish/spa cloths? I am trying a new pattern that I will share after I finish it. It is a "butterfly" pattern, not lace but some may be interested.


Haven't stalled out. Finished 4 but have been asked to crochet a baby poncho for a friend's first grandchild. Have been looking for a pattern and yarn. She has decided that her grand daughter was NOT growing up all pink and princess dreams so have been looking for appropriate yarn...
And Christmas is coming. I've decided to use more yarn from my dear mom's stash for her only grandson. I was even able to use her Mary Maxim knitting needles to start a scarf of my own design. My mom was very close to her grandson so I'm sure he'll be very pleased with this gift from both me and my departed mom...


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

eshlemania said:


> I have been dipping in to Norma's lacy entrelac, so that I don't forget how to do it or where I am. I am also working on my Sideways Ribbed Shrug.
> 
> Got some pics this morning of the lake


Beautiful pictures! Almost like I was there.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> Well I am here again .Changed details with KP after trouble over a change of e mail address and had a busy summer so really felt a break was appropriate .
> I have tried to keep up with you all and hope to pop in more often .
> The test knit for Elizabeth was a bit frantic but the pattern is now released and everyone seems to be enthused with it which is rewarding.
> I think Sue has already mentioned that she was able to call when she was in the UK .That was a treat ,being able to see her and her DH .It was a pity that Linda was away at the time .
> ...


The colour is beautiful and the knitting exquisite! Nice pattern.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The world is cooling down, by the looks of that mist.


Oh, yes, we had our first frost the other night. Our highs are in the 40s and 50s now. We are headed into winter.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, those are stunning! They made me so glad this morning :sm24:


Thanks so much, Norma, for your lovely comment.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> thought it was a Great Duck Dash finish line photo. and in the lead by a feathers width......


 Made me smile, NancyLea


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Well I am here again .Changed details with KP after trouble over a change of e mail address and had a busy summer so really felt a break was appropriate .
> I have tried to keep up with you all and hope to pop in more often .
> The test knit for Elizabeth was a bit frantic but the pattern is now released and everyone seems to be enthused with it which is rewarding.
> I think Sue has already mentioned that she was able to call when she was in the UK .That was a treat ,being able to see her and her DH .It was a pity that Linda was away at the time .
> ...


Ann, so good to see you again. What a lovely shawl. Love the color. Nice that you and Sue were able to get together.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you. I am weary, to be honest.


Hugs and prayers, dear. I bet you are!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Great pics of the birds. Thanks.


Thanks so much, Dell.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Love both the colour and the knitting, well done!


Thanks so much, Vicki


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Beautiful pictures! Almost like I was there.


Thanks so much, Vicki


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Well I am here again .Changed details with KP after trouble over a change of e mail address and had a busy summer so really felt a break was appropriate .
> I have tried to keep up with you all and hope to pop in more often .
> The test knit for Elizabeth was a bit frantic but the pattern is now released and everyone seems to be enthused with it which is rewarding.
> I think Sue has already mentioned that she was able to call when she was in the UK .That was a treat ,being able to see her and her DH .It was a pity that Linda was away at the time .
> ...


Oh my, that is gorgeous!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, yes, we had our first frost the other night. Our highs are in the 40s and 50s now. We are headed into winter.


 :sm24: It will come! But it does make one appreciate spring and summer all the more.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: It will come! But it does make one appreciate spring and summer all the more.


 :sm24: :sm24: With the added plus of different pictures to take.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :sm24: :sm24: With the added plus of different pictures to take.


That is true!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Thought this may help some of you .
http://www.beautifulskills.com/2017/10/DihclothKnit.html
I have no cotton for this project and to be honest dish cloths are so cheap I would not want to knit one !


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Thought this may help some of you .
> http://www.beautifulskills.com/2017/10/DihclothKnit.html
> I have no cotton for this project and to be honest dish cloths are so cheap I would not want to knit one !


These are lovely, Ann. Thanks.

The reason I knit them is I cannot otherwise get a pure cotton one, and I am trying my best to cut out synthetics (avoid), because of the microfibres that are ending up being ingested by fish and other ocean creatures.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Just wanted to share some photographs from this morning. Hope you like them.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-503833-1.html#11547828


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Thought this may help some of you .
> http://www.beautifulskills.com/2017/10/DihclothKnit.html
> I have no cotton for this project and to be honest dish cloths are so cheap I would not want to knit one !


Oh my, I like these, thank you for the link.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share some photographs from this morning. Hope you like them.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-503833-1.html#11547828


Spectacular photos!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I might want the Pyrex especially. :sm23: 

But I have local source for equipment.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share some photographs from this morning. Hope you like them.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-503833-1.html#11547828


I do like them very much. They are so atmospheric :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share some photographs from this morning. Hope you like them.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-503833-1.html#11547828


You and Bev show us such beautiful photos.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*JoyceinNC -->* It is time to get the winter Love of Knitting !

I just got mine and haven't had a chance to look through it.
:sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share some photographs from this morning. Hope you like them.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-503833-1.html#11547828


I love it when the sunlight is broken into rays. I was on an evening flight once to the South Island, and the effect was spectacular. (of course I did not have my camera with me) what was also amazing was the intensification of colour.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Thought this may help some of you .
> http://www.beautifulskills.com/2017/10/DihclothKnit.html
> I have no cotton for this project and to be honest dish cloths are so cheap I would not want to knit one !


Thank you for the nice link, Ann. I like the pure cotton cloths. The hand knit ones I use for dishes do a very nice job of cleaning and I can make the size I want. For now, I am making these as spa cloths to go with home made soaps for Christmas.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Bev and Janet, thank you for sharing your pictures again. I really admire the great shots you two are able to capture. Real eye candy.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share some photographs from this morning. Hope you like them.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-503833-1.html#11547828


Glorious day, JanetLee. Just wonderful here too. I absolutely love the fall when the air is crisp, the sky brilliant and no wind. Your photos capture the promise of a wonderful day. Thanks.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> *JoyceinNC -->* It is time to get the winter Love of Knitting !
> 
> I just got mine and haven't had a chance to look through it.
> :sm11:


I looked around yesterday and didn't see it anywhere. I'll check around again on Monday. It's been a no-energy day for me today, it's almost supper time, and I don't feel like going anywhere tonight. Thanks for the heads up! Did you ever find that Haute Handbags I had mentioned? If not, I'll try to scan the pic of the tatting on the inside and see if I can post it here. Hope that's not a copyright infringement....sigh.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Just finished blocking one of Melanie's dishclothes, but I did it using Jiffy yarn on 10.5 US needles. Each point is 30 inches from center to point and about 29-30" from point to point. This worked up very quickly, but, unfortunately, I still have about 140 gr of yarn left. I had found a baby jacket but it needs closer to 200 gr so I'll look around a bit more and then probably decide to make hat with the left overs.

I must say that the last day and a half have been a mental torture/challenge for me because I started contemplating a bunch of design issues related to this basic pattern. For example, what would happen if you put points between the points, and then points between them, basically layering them like flower petals? How would that effect the rate of stitch increase. If one did something like that, you could work the successive layers with different patterns for each set of petals while continuing to work in the round. But what if you wanted to work each set of petals with a different color -- then wouldn't you have to abandon the work in the round and basically work the whole thing with one open edge so you could seam it? Or maybe one could work the basic "core shape" like seen below and then add in the successive layers of petals -- sure you would have to work the successive layers back and forth, but at least you could work the core in the round? If you did something along these lines, would you pick up live stitches to work the successive layer of petals or would you pick up stitches along a finished edge? One way or the other wouldn't you basically have to work a shape similar to a diamond the bottom half filling in the "v" from the core shape and the top half of the diamond in a manner similar to the increases used in the core shape? You can see that my head is spinning in circles.......... I didn't want to experiment with this piece or this yarn because the yarn is mohair-like and you know how much fun that is to rip. 

Well, in any case, the Jiffy yarn has now been reduced to a pitttance and one more small project should finish it off, except for the 16 balls (all the same color) which I feel comfortable leaving till later when I want to do a large afghan or something like that.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Goodness De Etta what a creative mind you have .I just do what the pattern says and sometimes that is challenging enough !


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Just finished blocking one of Melanie's dishclothes, but I did it using Jiffy yarn on 10.5 US needles. Each point is 30 inches from center to point and about 29-30" from point to point. This worked up very quickly, but, unfortunately, I still have about 140 gr of yarn left. I had found a baby jacket but it needs closer to 200 gr so I'll look around a bit more and then probably decide to make hat with the left overs.
> 
> I must say that the last day and a half have been a mental torture/challenge for me because I started contemplating a bunch of design issues related to this basic pattern. For example, what would happen if you put points between the points, and then points between them, basically layering them like flower petals? How would that effect the rate of stitch increase. If one did something like that, you could work the successive layers with different patterns for each set of petals while continuing to work in the round. But what if you wanted to work each set of petals with a different color -- then wouldn't you have to abandon the work in the round and basically work the whole thing with one open edge so you could seam it? Or maybe one could work the basic "core shape" like seen below and then add in the successive layers of petals -- sure you would have to work the successive layers back and forth, but at least you could work the core in the round? If you did something along these lines, would you pick up live stitches to work the successive layer of petals or would you pick up stitches along a finished edge? One way or the other wouldn't you basically have to work a shape similar to a diamond the bottom half filling in the "v" from the core shape and the top half of the diamond in a manner similar to the increases used in the core shape? You can see that my head is spinning in circles.......... I didn't want to experiment with this piece or this yarn because the yarn is mohair-like and you know how much fun that is to rip.
> 
> Well, in any case, the Jiffy yarn has now been reduced to a pitttance and one more small project should finish it off, except for the 16 balls (all the same color) which I feel comfortable leaving till later when I want to do a large afghan or something like that.


It's beautiful. And unique. Someday I'll maybe try something very original...


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

annweb170 said:


> Thought this may help some of you .
> http://www.beautifulskills.com/2017/10/DihclothKnit.html
> I have no cotton for this project and to be honest dish cloths are so cheap I would not want to knit one !


Thank you for that link, Ann.
More non-lace dishcloths can be downloaded from:

http://little-miss-stitcher.blogspot.com/2015/03/5-free-knit-dishcloth-patterns.html

:sm02:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share some photographs from this morning. Hope you like them.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-503833-1.html#11547828


Beautiful the way you captured the rays coming through the mist!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> Just finished blocking one of Melanie's dishclothes, but I did it using Jiffy yarn on 10.5 US needles. Each point is 30 inches from center to point and about 29-30" from point to point. This worked up very quickly, but, unfortunately, I still have about 140 gr of yarn left. I had found a baby jacket but it needs closer to 200 gr so I'll look around a bit more and then probably decide to make hat with the left overs.
> 
> I must say that the last day and a half have been a mental torture/challenge for me because I started contemplating a bunch of design issues related to this basic pattern. For example, what would happen if you put points between the points, and then points between them, basically layering them like flower petals? How would that effect the rate of stitch increase. If one did something like that, you could work the successive layers with different patterns for each set of petals while continuing to work in the round. But what if you wanted to work each set of petals with a different color -- then wouldn't you have to abandon the work in the round and basically work the whole thing with one open edge so you could seam it? Or maybe one could work the basic "core shape" like seen below and then add in the successive layers of petals -- sure you would have to work the successive layers back and forth, but at least you could work the core in the round? If you did something along these lines, would you pick up live stitches to work the successive layer of petals or would you pick up stitches along a finished edge? One way or the other wouldn't you basically have to work a shape similar to a diamond the bottom half filling in the "v" from the core shape and the top half of the diamond in a manner similar to the increases used in the core shape? You can see that my head is spinning in circles.......... I didn't want to experiment with this piece or this yarn because the yarn is mohair-like and you know how much fun that is to rip.
> 
> Well, in any case, the Jiffy yarn has now been reduced to a pitttance and one more small project should finish it off, except for the 16 balls (all the same color) which I feel comfortable leaving till later when I want to do a large afghan or something like that.


What a gorgeous blanket!. Hmmm, and what a delightful dilemma on how to add more points...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Goodness De Etta what a creative mind you have .I just do what the pattern says and sometimes that is challenging enough !


I tend to agree with Ann! Although I do invent Gansey patterns.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Spectacular photos!


Thank you, Vickie. :sm01:

pg 68


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Norma , Barbare, Julie, Jan, DeEtta, Del, thank you so much, glad you enjoyed the photographs.

DeEtta, love the afghan.

pg 69


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I am glad that my plants still feel lively... I just wish I had a garage or indoor site starting with 2001 when I moved to Indiana... SIGH!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Norma , Barbare, Julie, Jan, DeEtta, Del, thank you so much, glad you enjoyed the photographs.
> 
> DeEtta, love the afghan.
> 
> pg 69


 :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Just finished blocking one of Melanie's dishclothes, but I did it using Jiffy yarn on 10.5 US needles. Each point is 30 inches from center to point and about 29-30" from point to point. This worked up very quickly, but, unfortunately, I still have about 140 gr of yarn left. I had found a baby jacket but it needs closer to 200 gr so I'll look around a bit more and then probably decide to make hat with the left overs.
> 
> I must say that the last day and a half have been a mental torture/challenge for me because I started contemplating a bunch of design issues related to this basic pattern. For example, what would happen if you put points between the points, and then points between them, basically layering them like flower petals? How would that effect the rate of stitch increase. If one did something like that, you could work the successive layers with different patterns for each set of petals while continuing to work in the round. But what if you wanted to work each set of petals with a different color -- then wouldn't you have to abandon the work in the round and basically work the whole thing with one open edge so you could seam it? Or maybe one could work the basic "core shape" like seen below and then add in the successive layers of petals -- sure you would have to work the successive layers back and forth, but at least you could work the core in the round? If you did something along these lines, would you pick up live stitches to work the successive layer of petals or would you pick up stitches along a finished edge? One way or the other wouldn't you basically have to work a shape similar to a diamond the bottom half filling in the "v" from the core shape and the top half of the diamond in a manner similar to the increases used in the core shape? You can see that my head is spinning in circles.......... I didn't want to experiment with this piece or this yarn because the yarn is mohair-like and you know how much fun that is to rip.
> 
> Well, in any case, the Jiffy yarn has now been reduced to a pitttance and one more small project should finish it off, except for the 16 balls (all the same color) which I feel comfortable leaving till later when I want to do a large afghan or something like that.


That is a thing of beauty. I could see why all the possibilities gave you brain ache!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> Thank you for that link, Ann.
> More non-lace dishcloths can be downloaded from:
> 
> http://little-miss-stitcher.blogspot.com/2015/03/5-free-knit-dishcloth-patterns.html
> ...


Some of those have good texture which I like in the kitchen. Thanks for the link.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Thank you for that link, Ann.
> More non-lace dishcloths can be downloaded from:
> 
> http://little-miss-stitcher.blogspot.com/2015/03/5-free-knit-dishcloth-patterns.html
> ...


For some reason, I couldn't get the Ramen Noodle dishcloth pattern from this link. Lucky for me, it is on Ravelry! Just a head's up to everyone. If you use this Ravelry link, you will have to use PrintFriendly or copy and paste to save the pattern. I also noticed that the links, such as to her other patterns, were not working. But at least you can get the pattern if you want it.

http://littlehouseinthesuburbs.com/2011/08/201108ramen-noodle-dishcloth-html.html


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I am going to wow a few newbie people... and a bit of the regulars...

Photo #3 is the first one after I had to cut off the x'ed pattern that wasn't working out for me. I am picking up techniques that I didn't know before as I continue to tat. :sm24: 

I have one on the needle now...and I will photograph it with a #30 ecru thread of the same pattern. I have figured out that in either crochet or tatting that the needle/hook size doesn't really determine the final size of the doily if you keep the thread/craft instrument pairs correct.

My Handy hands #7 needle for the #20 whites.... #8 for the figured-out #30.

I have more tatted...but am working my way through the new tatted snow flake book.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I am going to wow a few newbie people... and a bit of the regulars...
> 
> Photo #3 is the first one after I had to cut off the x'ed pattern that wasn't working out for me. I am picking up techniques that I didn't know before as I continue to tat. :sm24:
> 
> ...


Fantastic! They will be gorgeous any way you choose to display them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I am going to wow a few newbie people... and a bit of the regulars...
> 
> Photo #3 is the first one after I had to cut off the x'ed pattern that wasn't working out for me. I am picking up techniques that I didn't know before as I continue to tat. :sm24:
> 
> ...


They do look good, Karen.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Stunning, simply stunning. You are so very talented. :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

kaixixang said:


> I am going to wow a few newbie people... and a bit of the regulars...
> 
> Photo #3 is the first one after I had to cut off the x'ed pattern that wasn't working out for me. I am picking up techniques that I didn't know before as I continue to tat. :sm24:
> 
> ...


Beautiful work! Do you find it hard on your eyes?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Beautiful work! Do you find it hard on your eyes?


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Only with the finer thread and needle...especially the red sewing thread. I had to go by feel... not a fun experience... any offers of magnifying equipment (your extras... not the only one you have). :sm23: :sm15:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

JoyceinNC said:


> For some reason, I couldn't get the Ramen Noodle dishcloth pattern from this link. Lucky for me, it is on Ravelry! Just a head's up to everyone. If you use this Ravelry link, you will have to use PrintFriendly or copy and paste to save the pattern. I also noticed that the links, such as to her other patterns, were not working. But at least you can get the pattern if you want it.
> 
> http://littlehouseinthesuburbs.com/2011/08/201108ramen-noodle-dishcloth-html.html


Thanks for the heads up, Joyce. I didn't try all the links to see if they worked. :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

kaixixang said:


> I am going to wow a few newbie people... and a bit of the regulars...
> 
> Photo #3 is the first one after I had to cut off the x'ed pattern that wasn't working out for me. I am picking up techniques that I didn't know before as I continue to tat. :sm24:
> 
> ...


Those are real beauties. Thanks for showing them to us. :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I am going to wow a few newbie people... and a bit of the regulars...
> 
> Photo #3 is the first one after I had to cut off the x'ed pattern that wasn't working out for me. I am picking up techniques that I didn't know before as I continue to tat. :sm24:
> 
> ...


Beautiful, Karen. That third one is stunning.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Only with the finer thread and needle...especially the red sewing thread. I had to go by feel... not a fun experience... any offers of magnifying equipment (your extras... not the only one you have). :sm23: :sm15:


Since I wear eyeglasses, I ordered clip-on type magnifiers online, the 4x and 5x magnification. There are still some counted cross stitch patterns I want to make, and not all will transition to larger evenweave fabrics! I used them to work on 22 count fabric, and they were wonderful!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I am going to wow a few newbie people... and a bit of the regulars...
> 
> Photo #3 is the first one after I had to cut off the x'ed pattern that wasn't working out for me. I am picking up techniques that I didn't know before as I continue to tat. :sm24:
> 
> ...


Wow!!! Particularly like the last one, but all three are gorgeous. Love seeing the work.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I am going to wow a few newbie people... and a bit of the regulars...
> 
> Photo #3 is the first one after I had to cut off the x'ed pattern that wasn't working out for me. I am picking up techniques that I didn't know before as I continue to tat. :sm24:
> 
> ...


Those are beautiful!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Since I wear eyeglasses, I ordered clip-on type magnifiers online, the 4x and 5x magnification. There are still some counted cross stitch patterns I want to make, and not all will transition to larger evenweave fabrics! I used them to work on 22 count fabric, and they were wonderful!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I'm not sure which one to choose with bifocals. Any other recommended methods? He he he!!!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I'm not sure which one to choose with bifocals. Any other recommended methods? He he he!!!


I also wear bifocals, the regular ones, not the blended ones. Found I couldn't use them (the magnifiers) with the bifocals at all. I still had an old pair of glasses that were single vision, and they work perfectly. I could also use my computer glasses since they are single vision lenses, but I'm afraid if I move them I won't remember where they are when I need them! When I did some counted thread embroidery, blackwork actually, on 28 count fabric, I used the 4x magnifiers with a single vision lens pair of glasses, and did great. Haven't used the 5x magnifiers yet, but would probably need them with the evenweave linen fabrics.

If push comes to shove, you could talk to someone such as a dispensing optician, or an optometrist, to have specially made eyeglasses with the magnification built in to the lenses, but it would be expensive I think. I opted for the clip on's so I can use them with any pair of eyeglasses I want to, and wouldn't have another pair of glasses to replace lenses in every time my prescription changed.

Some of the craft supply stores have magnification devices of different designs, but I couldn't find any with 4x or 5x enlargement. You could try out some of those, I guess, to see what might work for you. Don't know if you could return ones you didn't like or not.

Life sure seems to get more complicated as we get older!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I also wear bifocals, the regular ones, not the blended ones. Found I couldn't use them (the magnifiers) with the bifocals at all. I still had an old pair of glasses that were single vision, and they work perfectly. I could also use my computer glasses since they are single vision lenses, but I'm afraid if I move them I won't remember where they are when I need them! When I did some counted thread embroidery, blackwork actually, on 28 count fabric, I used the 4x magnifiers with a single vision lens pair of glasses, and did great. Haven't used the 5x magnifiers yet, but would probably need them with the evenweave linen fabrics.
> 
> If push comes to shove, you could talk to someone such as a dispensing optician, or an optometrist, to have specially made eyeglasses with the magnification built in to the lenses, but it would be expensive I think. I opted for the clip on's so I can use them with any pair of eyeglasses I want to, and wouldn't have another pair of glasses to replace lenses in every time my prescription changed.
> 
> ...


I recently found this website. I've seen similar set ups and fear that someday in my future, I'll need to turn to something along this line or yours, Joyce. One way or the other, I found this interesting and wanted to share.

http://craftoptics.com/about-our-products/what-are-craftoptics-telescopes/


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes, Karen, WOW.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I recently found this website. I've seen similar set ups and fear that someday in my future, I'll need to turn to something along this line or yours, Joyce. One way or the other, I found this interesting and wanted to share.
> 
> http://craftoptics.com/about-our-products/what-are-craftoptics-telescopes/


I used to see jewelers and watch repair people wear magnification like this. If the clip-ons I have ever cease to work for me, and my hands are still able to do needlework, I might be interested in the magnifying telescopes. But for now, the clip-ons are just fine. So far, I've only used the 4x magnification. I know that KP folks are all over the planet, or just about, so it's always smart to check and see what independently owned yarn or needlework stores may have (or can get) in your area. For people who already wear eyeglasses, check with the person/company you get your eyeglasses from to see what they have. My clip-on's cost about $10 USD each, plus shipping. Glad I didn't see a price for the magnifying telescopes, I would have probably passed out! It's early in the morning here, so that would not have been good! But it's great that the telescopes are available, think of sight impaired people, people who are almost blind. What a blessing for them, depending on the cost of course.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share some photographs from this morning. Hope you like them.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-503833-1.html#11547828


Thanks so much for sharing, JanetLee. Love them. Love the title of your thread. The sunrise and mist definitely make a lovely union.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Thought this may help some of you .
> http://www.beautifulskills.com/2017/10/DihclothKnit.html
> I have no cotton for this project and to be honest dish cloths are so cheap I would not want to knit one !


Wow, Ann. What lovely dishcloths. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Bev and Janet, thank you for sharing your pictures again. I really admire the great shots you two are able to capture. Real eye candy.


Thanks so much, Jan. I love JanetLee's photos also.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Just finished blocking one of Melanie's dishclothes, but I did it using Jiffy yarn on 10.5 US needles. Each point is 30 inches from center to point and about 29-30" from point to point. This worked up very quickly, but, unfortunately, I still have about 140 gr of yarn left. I had found a baby jacket but it needs closer to 200 gr so I'll look around a bit more and then probably decide to make hat with the left overs.
> 
> I must say that the last day and a half have been a mental torture/challenge for me because I started contemplating a bunch of design issues related to this basic pattern. For example, what would happen if you put points between the points, and then points between them, basically layering them like flower petals? How would that effect the rate of stitch increase. If one did something like that, you could work the successive layers with different patterns for each set of petals while continuing to work in the round. But what if you wanted to work each set of petals with a different color -- then wouldn't you have to abandon the work in the round and basically work the whole thing with one open edge so you could seam it? Or maybe one could work the basic "core shape" like seen below and then add in the successive layers of petals -- sure you would have to work the successive layers back and forth, but at least you could work the core in the round? If you did something along these lines, would you pick up live stitches to work the successive layer of petals or would you pick up stitches along a finished edge? One way or the other wouldn't you basically have to work a shape similar to a diamond the bottom half filling in the "v" from the core shape and the top half of the diamond in a manner similar to the increases used in the core shape? You can see that my head is spinning in circles.......... I didn't want to experiment with this piece or this yarn because the yarn is mohair-like and you know how much fun that is to rip.
> 
> Well, in any case, the Jiffy yarn has now been reduced to a pitttance and one more small project should finish it off, except for the 16 balls (all the same color) which I feel comfortable leaving till later when I want to do a large afghan or something like that.


DeEtta, WOW!! You have an amazing mind to follow all that, much less write it down so we can follow along as best as we can.  It sounds beautiful!

Gorgeous blanket, by the way.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:
 

> I am going to wow a few newbie people... and a bit of the regulars...
> 
> Photo #3 is the first one after I had to cut off the x'ed pattern that wasn't working out for me. I am picking up techniques that I didn't know before as I continue to tat. :sm24:
> 
> ...


Gorgeous, Karen. The third is my favorite.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I recently found this website. I've seen similar set ups and fear that someday in my future, I'll need to turn to something along this line or yours, Joyce. One way or the other, I found this interesting and wanted to share.
> 
> http://craftoptics.com/about-our-products/what-are-craftoptics-telescopes/


They look very interesting, DeEtta.  It's nice to know there is something like that out there.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Well, here is a "quickie" -- my attempt to use up the remaining Jiffy yarn. I had three colors: white, pale blue, and aqua. Well, still have 3 colors, but now only about 50 grams total. Yesterday I just had some fun doing this hat. To begin with I made a double ribbed edging which I hadn't done in years. It makes up so thick and squishy. By the time the rib was done, I decided to do a fair isle hat body so that I'd have something relatively thick to match the ribbing. Must say that it has been awhile since I last worked fair isle on dp needles. Took some refreshing of the fingers, but not long -- maybe its like they say about bicycles .. you never forget how. And then by the time I was ready to decrease for the top of the hat, I was running short on the white, so decided to use a blue/white decrease. Am not 100% satisfied with it, a bit too pointy for my taste, but on the whole it works. I actually like this hat and need a new one myself; so I think I just made it. It is thick enough to stop cold winds and washable which is always a plus. Now, what can I do with 50 gr of yarn in unequal amounts of 3 colors?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Well, here is a "quickie" -- my attempt to use up the remaining Jiffy yarn. I had three colors: white, pale blue, and aqua. Well, still have 3 colors, but now only about 50 grams total. Yesterday I just had some fun doing this hat. To begin with I made a double ribbed edging which I hadn't done in years. It makes up so thick and squishy. By the time the rib was done, I decided to do a fair isle hat body so that I'd have something relatively thick to match the ribbing. Must say that it has been awhile since I last worked fair isle on dp needles. Took some refreshing of the fingers, but not long -- maybe its like they say about bicycles .. you never forget how. And then by the time I was ready to decrease for the top of the hat, I was running short on the white, so decided to use a blue/white decrease. Am not 100% satisfied with it, a bit too pointy for my taste, but on the whole it works. I actually like this hat and need a new one myself; so I think I just made it. It is thick enough to stop cold winds and washable which is always a plus. Now, what can I do with 50 gr of yarn in unequal amounts of 3 colors?


Well I reckon it looks pretty good. DeEtta!
Not sure about your left-overs? Mitts?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Well, here is a "quickie" -- my attempt to use up the remaining Jiffy yarn. I had three colors: white, pale blue, and aqua. Well, still have 3 colors, but now only about 50 grams total. Yesterday I just had some fun doing this hat. To begin with I made a double ribbed edging which I hadn't done in years. It makes up so thick and squishy. By the time the rib was done, I decided to do a fair isle hat body so that I'd have something relatively thick to match the ribbing. Must say that it has been awhile since I last worked fair isle on dp needles. Took some refreshing of the fingers, but not long -- maybe its like they say about bicycles .. you never forget how. And then by the time I was ready to decrease for the top of the hat, I was running short on the white, so decided to use a blue/white decrease. Am not 100% satisfied with it, a bit too pointy for my taste, but on the whole it works. I actually like this hat and need a new one myself; so I think I just made it. It is thick enough to stop cold winds and washable which is always a plus. Now, what can I do with 50 gr of yarn in unequal amounts of 3 colors?


That is very lovely quickie.
:sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Well, here is a "quickie" -- my attempt to use up the remaining Jiffy yarn. I had three colors: white, pale blue, and aqua. Well, still have 3 colors, but now only about 50 grams total. Yesterday I just had some fun doing this hat. To begin with I made a double ribbed edging which I hadn't done in years. It makes up so thick and squishy. By the time the rib was done, I decided to do a fair isle hat body so that I'd have something relatively thick to match the ribbing. Must say that it has been awhile since I last worked fair isle on dp needles. Took some refreshing of the fingers, but not long -- maybe its like they say about bicycles .. you never forget how. And then by the time I was ready to decrease for the top of the hat, I was running short on the white, so decided to use a blue/white decrease. Am not 100% satisfied with it, a bit too pointy for my taste, but on the whole it works. I actually like this hat and need a new one myself; so I think I just made it. It is thick enough to stop cold winds and washable which is always a plus. Now, what can I do with 50 gr of yarn in unequal amounts of 3 colors?


That's a great looking hat, DeEtta. I'm glad you are keeping it for yourself. Coffee mug cosies? I like Julie's suggestion of mitts.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Great work on a nice hat, DeEtta.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Well, here is a "quickie" -- my attempt to use up the remaining Jiffy yarn. I had three colors: white, pale blue, and aqua. Well, still have 3 colors, but now only about 50 grams total. Yesterday I just had some fun doing this hat. To begin with I made a double ribbed edging which I hadn't done in years. It makes up so thick and squishy. By the time the rib was done, I decided to do a fair isle hat body so that I'd have something relatively thick to match the ribbing. Must say that it has been awhile since I last worked fair isle on dp needles. Took some refreshing of the fingers, but not long -- maybe its like they say about bicycles .. you never forget how. And then by the time I was ready to decrease for the top of the hat, I was running short on the white, so decided to use a blue/white decrease. Am not 100% satisfied with it, a bit too pointy for my taste, but on the whole it works. I actually like this hat and need a new one myself; so I think I just made it. It is thick enough to stop cold winds and washable which is always a plus. Now, what can I do with 50 gr of yarn in unequal amounts of 3 colors?


Very nice project :sm02:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for your kind comments. As to how to use of the rest of the yarn -- After weighing the individual colors, it looks like I have about 12 yds of aqua, 20 yds of white and 46 yds of blue. I don't think there is enough for mitts or another adult hat. Children's hats are nearly same size as adults; so probably not. Maybe just a 2x2 rib starting in blue, then white, then aqua about 15" in circumference would work. Or maybe a couple of itty-bitty bears. That might be fun. Or maybe I should just set this all aside and get on with my Aunt's large afghan. It is rather a grey day here today and I feel like something a bit different -- so maybe I'll try a pattern I have called "Tiny Ted Bearskin". It makes up a small bear. Might be rather fun to dabble a bit and start my Aunt's blanket tonight or tomorrow. It will be a full repeat of the afghan I did last winter for the wedding and although I wrote out the pattern etc so it will be easy enough to do, I'm just not excited about doing it. One way or the other, better get started!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks for your kind comments. As to how to use of the rest of the yarn -- After weighing the individual colors, it looks like I have about 12 yds of aqua, 20 yds of white and 46 yds of blue. I don't think there is enough for mitts or another adult hat. Children's hats are nearly same size as adults; so probably not. Maybe just a 2x2 rib starting in blue, then white, then aqua about 15" in circumference would work. Or maybe a couple of itty-bitty bears. That might be fun. Or maybe I should just set this all aside and get on with my Aunt's large afghan. It is rather a grey day here today and I feel like something a bit different -- so maybe I'll try a pattern I have called "Tiny Ted Bearskin". It makes up a small bear. Might be rather fun to dabble a bit and start my Aunt's blanket tonight or tomorrow. It will be a full repeat of the afghan I did last winter for the wedding and although I wrote out the pattern etc so it will be easy enough to do, I'm just not excited about doing it. One way or the other, better get started!!!


I would go for the fun bit!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Greetings LPers! I am back from my helicopter getaway. I did not get to fly as much as I would have liked as it was a chatty group and we had a huge turnout, but it is all good. The instructor was there so I was able to have a recurrent lesson (autorotations). I did get to do the gas station coffee run on Sunday. Very cool. We flew out Thu/Fri/Sat to the barbecue restaurant, also cool.

Joyce - DW - know all about him, lol. I had a Nascar Visa card once that had his picture on it. I was using that card while traveling abroad, where Nascar is not known. At one store the clerk looked at the photo on the card, looked at me, looked at DH, back at the card a little perplexed, ran the card for my purchase and shrugged her shoulders after it went through ok. 

Bev (eschelmania) - great photos as always.

Ann - Lovely shawl. I have not had a chance to download the pattern yet but the day is still young.

DeEtta (belle1) - great work on the big star. Your ideas for petals is intriguing. No moss growing on your brain. And I just saw the cute hat - nicely done.

Karen (kaixixang) - beautiful work as always.


.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks for your kind comments. As to how to use of the rest of the yarn -- After weighing the individual colors, it looks like I have about 12 yds of aqua, 20 yds of white and 46 yds of blue. I don't think there is enough for mitts or another adult hat. Children's hats are nearly same size as adults; so probably not. Maybe just a 2x2 rib starting in blue, then white, then aqua about 15" in circumference would work. Or maybe a couple of itty-bitty bears. That might be fun. Or maybe I should just set this all aside and get on with my Aunt's large afghan. It is rather a grey day here today and I feel like something a bit different -- so maybe I'll try a pattern I have called "Tiny Ted Bearskin". It makes up a small bear. Might be rather fun to dabble a bit and start my Aunt's blanket tonight or tomorrow. It will be a full repeat of the afghan I did last winter for the wedding and although I wrote out the pattern etc so it will be easy enough to do, I'm just not excited about doing it. One way or the other, better get started!!!


Headband - could be worn across the ears.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Greetings LPers! I am back from my helicopter getaway. I did not get to fly as much as I would have liked as it was a chatty group and we had a huge turnout, but it is all good. The instructor was there so I was able to have a recurrent lesson (autorotations). I did get to do the gas station coffee run on Sunday. Very cool. We flew out Thu/Fri/Sat to the barbecue restaurant, also cool.
> 
> Joyce - DW - know all about him, lol. I had a Nascar Visa card once that had his picture on it. I was using that card while traveling abroad, where Nascar is not known. At one store the clerk looked at the photo on the card, looked at me, looked at DH, back at the card a little perplexed, ran the card for my purchase and shrugged her shoulders after it went through ok.
> 
> ...


That is great you enjoyed your Helo break! Nice photos.

I have been attempting one of the patterns Ann contributed - the Comedy series- it is an interlace- has anyone else attempted it? I think the left and right crosses are incorrect- I have undone it about three times now, and think I may give it a miss. It is the one called 'Twisted Sisters'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just posted this on the Knitting Tea Party, I have decided to share it here- if only because of the reference to the temperatures in Florida!

WRONG E-MAIL ADDRESS


This one is priceless. A lesson to be learned from typing the wrong email address!!

A Minneapolis couple decided to go to Florida to thaw out during a particularly icy winter. They planned to stay at the same hotel where they spent their honeymoon 20 years earlier.
Because of hectic schedules, it was difficult to co-ordinate their travel schedule so, the husband left Minnesota and flew to Florida on Thursday, with his wife flying down the following day.
The husband checked into the hotel. There was a computer in his room, so he decided to send an email to his wife. However, he accidentally left out one letter in her email address, and without realizing his error, sent the e-mail.

Meanwhile, somewhere in Houston, a widow had just returned home from her husband's funeral. He was a minister who was called home to glory following a heart attack. 
The widow decided to check her e-mail expecting messages from relatives and friends. After reading the first message, she screamed and fainted. 
The widow's son rushed into the room, found his mother on the floor, and saw the computer screen which read:

To: My Loving Wife
Subject: I've Arrived
Date: March 3, 2015
I know you're surprised to hear from me. They have computers here now and you are allowed to send emails to your loved ones. I've just arrived and have been checked in.
Everything is set for your arrival tomorrow . Looking forward to seeing you then!
Hope your journey is as uneventful as mine was.
P.S. Sure is freaking hot down here!!!!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> Well, here is a "quickie" -- my attempt to use up the remaining Jiffy yarn. I had three colors: white, pale blue, and aqua. Well, still have 3 colors, but now only about 50 grams total. Yesterday I just had some fun doing this hat. To begin with I made a double ribbed edging which I hadn't done in years. It makes up so thick and squishy. By the time the rib was done, I decided to do a fair isle hat body so that I'd have something relatively thick to match the ribbing. Must say that it has been awhile since I last worked fair isle on dp needles. Took some refreshing of the fingers, but not long -- maybe its like they say about bicycles .. you never forget how. And then by the time I was ready to decrease for the top of the hat, I was running short on the white, so decided to use a blue/white decrease. Am not 100% satisfied with it, a bit too pointy for my taste, but on the whole it works. I actually like this hat and need a new one myself; so I think I just made it. It is thick enough to stop cold winds and washable which is always a plus. Now, what can I do with 50 gr of yarn in unequal amounts of 3 colors?


Pretty hat DeEtta. Glad you're keeping something for yourself!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> Greetings LPers! I am back from my helicopter getaway. I did not get to fly as much as I would have liked as it was a chatty group and we had a huge turnout, but it is all good. The instructor was there so I was able to have a recurrent lesson (autorotations). I did get to do the gas station coffee run on Sunday. Very cool. We flew out Thu/Fri/Sat to the barbecue restaurant, also cool.
> 
> Joyce - DW - know all about him, lol. I had a Nascar Visa card once that had his picture on it. I was using that card while traveling abroad, where Nascar is not known. At one store the clerk looked at the photo on the card, looked at me, looked at DH, back at the card a little perplexed, ran the card for my purchase and shrugged her shoulders after it went through ok.
> 
> ...


Nice pics. Looks like you had great weather for your getaway.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Greetings LPers! I am back from my helicopter getaway. I did not get to fly as much as I would have liked as it was a chatty group and we had a huge turnout, but it is all good. The instructor was there so I was able to have a recurrent lesson (autorotations). I did get to do the gas station coffee run on Sunday. Very cool. We flew out Thu/Fri/Sat to the barbecue restaurant, also cool.
> 
> Joyce - DW - know all about him, lol. I had a Nascar Visa card once that had his picture on it. I was using that card while traveling abroad, where Nascar is not known. At one store the clerk looked at the photo on the card, looked at me, looked at DH, back at the card a little perplexed, ran the card for my purchase and shrugged her shoulders after it went through ok.
> 
> ...


It looks good fun. Wonderful glimpse into your getaway 
:sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, that is funny.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Okay -- enough frivolity for the day. Let me introduce you to my "little bear." He like most things that I attempt of this nature is a bit lopsided and not particularly even in all his parts, but he is fun, soft and has satisfied my desire for a touch of the ridiculous and used up more than half of the left over bits. Time to put this bag with the leftovers into the proverbial container to "keep just in case I need it." Off to Auntie's project now with a light heart and a small chuckle. 19 skeins (1615 gr) reduced to 27 grs: 3 blankets, one hat and a silly bear.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Okay -- enough frivolity for the day. Let me introduce you to my "little bear." He like most things that I attempt of this nature is a bit lopsided and not particularly even in all his parts, but he is fun, soft and has satisfied my desire for a touch of the ridiculous and used up more than half of the left over bits. Time to put this bag with the leftovers into the proverbial container to "keep just in case I need it." Off to Auntie's project now with a light heart and a small chuckle. 19 skeins (1615 gr) reduced to 27 grs: 3 blankets, one hat and a silly bear.


Well, I think he is very lovable. Aren't we all lopsided? :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Okay -- enough frivolity for the day. Let me introduce you to my "little bear." He like most things that I attempt of this nature is a bit lopsided and not particularly even in all his parts, but he is fun, soft and has satisfied my desire for a touch of the ridiculous and used up more than half of the left over bits. Time to put this bag with the leftovers into the proverbial container to "keep just in case I need it." Off to Auntie's project now with a light heart and a small chuckle. 19 skeins (1615 gr) reduced to 27 grs: 3 blankets, one hat and a silly bear.


I love your 'silly bear', DeEtta! my daughter Bronwen invented the same design when she was about 10 years old. Excellent for a tiny hand to clutch!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much for sharing, JanetLee. Love them. Love the title of your thread. The sunrise and mist definitely make a lovely union.


Thanks, Bev. It was the best I could come up with since there was the combination of the sun and mist.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, Jan. I love JanetLee's photos also.


Thank you! I always look for new ones from you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Well, here is a "quickie" -- my attempt to use up the remaining Jiffy yarn. I had three colors: white, pale blue, and aqua. Well, still have 3 colors, but now only about 50 grams total. Yesterday I just had some fun doing this hat. To begin with I made a double ribbed edging which I hadn't done in years. It makes up so thick and squishy. By the time the rib was done, I decided to do a fair isle hat body so that I'd have something relatively thick to match the ribbing. Must say that it has been awhile since I last worked fair isle on dp needles. Took some refreshing of the fingers, but not long -- maybe its like they say about bicycles .. you never forget how. And then by the time I was ready to decrease for the top of the hat, I was running short on the white, so decided to use a blue/white decrease. Am not 100% satisfied with it, a bit too pointy for my taste, but on the whole it works. I actually like this hat and need a new one myself; so I think I just made it. It is thick enough to stop cold winds and washable which is always a plus. Now, what can I do with 50 gr of yarn in unequal amounts of 3 colors?


What a great idea! It does look warm and comfy.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Okay -- enough frivolity for the day. Let me introduce you to my "little bear." He like most things that I attempt of this nature is a bit lopsided and not particularly even in all his parts, but he is fun, soft and has satisfied my desire for a touch of the ridiculous and used up more than half of the left over bits. Time to put this bag with the leftovers into the proverbial container to "keep just in case I need it." Off to Auntie's project now with a light heart and a small chuckle. 19 skeins (1615 gr) reduced to 27 grs: 3 blankets, one hat and a silly bear.


What a sweet little one! :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Well, here is a "quickie" -- my attempt to use up the remaining Jiffy yarn. I had three colors: white, pale blue, and aqua. Well, still have 3 colors, but now only about 50 grams total. Yesterday I just had some fun doing this hat. To begin with I made a double ribbed edging which I hadn't done in years. It makes up so thick and squishy. By the time the rib was done, I decided to do a fair isle hat body so that I'd have something relatively thick to match the ribbing. Must say that it has been awhile since I last worked fair isle on dp needles. Took some refreshing of the fingers, but not long -- maybe its like they say about bicycles .. you never forget how. And then by the time I was ready to decrease for the top of the hat, I was running short on the white, so decided to use a blue/white decrease. Am not 100% satisfied with it, a bit too pointy for my taste, but on the whole it works. I actually like this hat and need a new one myself; so I think I just made it. It is thick enough to stop cold winds and washable which is always a plus. Now, what can I do with 50 gr of yarn in unequal amounts of 3 colors?


Great hat, DeEtta. It looks so soft and warm.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Greetings LPers! I am back from my helicopter getaway. I did not get to fly as much as I would have liked as it was a chatty group and we had a huge turnout, but it is all good. The instructor was there so I was able to have a recurrent lesson (autorotations). I did get to do the gas station coffee run on Sunday. Very cool. We flew out Thu/Fri/Sat to the barbecue restaurant, also cool.
> 
> Joyce - DW - know all about him, lol. I had a Nascar Visa card once that had his picture on it. I was using that card while traveling abroad, where Nascar is not known. At one store the clerk looked at the photo on the card, looked at me, looked at DH, back at the card a little perplexed, ran the card for my purchase and shrugged her shoulders after it went through ok.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, Melanie. Looks like you had an amazing time. Great pics.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just posted this on the Knitting Tea Party, I have decided to share it here- if only because of the reference to the temperatures in Florida!
> 
> WRONG E-MAIL ADDRESS
> 
> ...


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Okay -- enough frivolity for the day. Let me introduce you to my "little bear." He like most things that I attempt of this nature is a bit lopsided and not particularly even in all his parts, but he is fun, soft and has satisfied my desire for a touch of the ridiculous and used up more than half of the left over bits. Time to put this bag with the leftovers into the proverbial container to "keep just in case I need it." Off to Auntie's project now with a light heart and a small chuckle. 19 skeins (1615 gr) reduced to 27 grs: 3 blankets, one hat and a silly bear.


He is so sweet and well worth the light heart and small chuckle.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

MissMelba said:



> Greetings LPers! I am back from my helicopter getaway. I did not get to fly as much as I would have liked as it was a chatty group and we had a huge turnout, but it is all good. The instructor was there so I was able to have a recurrent lesson (autorotations). I did get to do the gas station coffee run on Sunday. Very cool. We flew out Thu/Fri/Sat to the barbecue restaurant, also cool.
> .


Thanks for sharing the pics of your wonderful get away.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Belle, love your little bear. You created some love works in your ‘reduce stash’ quest. Good for you.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just posted this on the Knitting Tea Party, I have decided to share it here- if only because of the reference to the temperatures in Florida!
> 
> WRONG E-MAIL ADDRESS
> 
> ...


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> Okay -- enough frivolity for the day. Let me introduce you to my "little bear." He like most things that I attempt of this nature is a bit lopsided and not particularly even in all his parts, but he is fun, soft and has satisfied my desire for a touch of the ridiculous and used up more than half of the left over bits. Time to put this bag with the leftovers into the proverbial container to "keep just in case I need it." Off to Auntie's project now with a light heart and a small chuckle. 19 skeins (1615 gr) reduced to 27 grs: 3 blankets, one hat and a silly bear.


What a cute little bear; looks just the right size for little hands!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Greetings LPers! I am back from my helicopter getaway. I did not get to fly as much as I would have liked as it was a chatty group and we had a huge turnout, but it is all good. The instructor was there so I was able to have a recurrent lesson (autorotations). I did get to do the gas station coffee run on Sunday. Very cool. We flew out Thu/Fri/Sat to the barbecue restaurant, also cool.
> 
> Joyce - DW - know all about him, lol. I had a Nascar Visa card once that had his picture on it. I was using that card while traveling abroad, where Nascar is not known. At one store the clerk looked at the photo on the card, looked at me, looked at DH, back at the card a little perplexed, ran the card for my purchase and shrugged her shoulders after it went through ok.
> 
> ...


Welcome back, Melanie. It looks like you had a good time, even if you didn't get to fly as much as you wanted.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just posted this on the Knitting Tea Party, I have decided to share it here- if only because of the reference to the temperatures in Florida!
> 
> WRONG E-MAIL ADDRESS
> 
> ...


Well, that would make one fall on the floor! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Okay -- enough frivolity for the day. Let me introduce you to my "little bear." He like most things that I attempt of this nature is a bit lopsided and not particularly even in all his parts, but he is fun, soft and has satisfied my desire for a touch of the ridiculous and used up more than half of the left over bits. Time to put this bag with the leftovers into the proverbial container to "keep just in case I need it." Off to Auntie's project now with a light heart and a small chuckle. 19 skeins (1615 gr) reduced to 27 grs: 3 blankets, one hat and a silly bear.


Well, he is a very sweet little bear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Well, that would make one fall on the floor! Thanks for sharing.


It certainly would!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great little bear DeEtta. You did well on the face.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Karen ,those are absolutely beautiful pieces of tatting .
De Etta , your little bear is cute ,satisfied a need for you and means you can go on your merry way with a smile .
Melanie ,a great time away ,obviously ,and so pleased you enjoyed it after your traumatic days in the hurricane .
Julie ,a good tale about the e mail ????


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good morning everyone -- well for those of you who aren't experiencing morning then how about Great Day!!!! Yesterday was fun working on the little bear. It was good for me to just play around for a bit. Thanks to each of you for joining in. Melanie -- just love looking at your pictures from the air -- not a perspective we get that often so it is both rare and special. Glad you had a good time. Last night I was able to get started on the next afghan for my Aunt. I was so "proud" of myself for taking the time to write out the pattern when I set it up for the wedding afghan last March that I didn't realize until a day or so ago, I had failed to write down what size knitting needle I used to get the size and proportions of the first one. Isn't always just something?????? Well, I decided to use US 9s come what may. So now I have close to 2" on the needles and somewhere around 50-54" wide. So the marathon begins....... Hope each of you have a spooky, fun day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Karen ,those are absolutely beautiful pieces of tatting .
> De Etta , your little bear is cute ,satisfied a need for you and means you can go on your merry way with a smile .
> Melanie ,a great time away ,obviously ,and so pleased you enjoyed it after your traumatic days in the hurricane .
> Julie ,a good tale about the e mail ????


Glad you saw the joke, Ann!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good morning everyone -- well for those of you who aren't experiencing morning then how about Great Day!!!! Yesterday was fun working on the little bear. It was good for me to just play around for a bit. Thanks to each of you for joining in. Melanie -- just love looking at your pictures from the air -- not a perspective we get that often so it is both rare and special. Glad you had a good time. Last night I was able to get started on the next afghan for my Aunt. I was so "proud" of myself for taking the time to write out the pattern when I set it up for the wedding afghan last March that I didn't realize until a day or so ago, I had failed to write down what size knitting needle I used to get the size and proportions of the first one. Isn't always just something?????? Well, I decided to use US 9s come what may. So now I have close to 2" on the needles and somewhere around 50-54" wide. So the marathon begins....... Hope each of you have a spooky, fun day.


At the time I think the needle size seems so obvious that you think you will remember! At least that is something I have often done when recording how I have made whatever!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

I have something on a thread waiting for me to recall which needles I was using.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

It is comforting to know that I'm not the only one who does things like this. My memory just isn't what I think it used to be -- probably never was, but I'm an optimist so I think it might once have been. I dinked around all day yesterday trying to get the afghan started. How hard can it be to cast on 219 stitches, do some rows of garter, add in markers and begin to set the pattern. Apparently, the answer is VERY DIFFICULT. It is amazing that after a good nights rest, things are humming along today and I have to wonder what kind of a mind-warp I was experiencing yesterday -- must have been the spooks and goblins!!! Well we are into November, and the year end is quickly approaching. Goodness, where has the time gone? And Melanie -- do we get to see some pictures of this year's costume??? Pleeeeze!! I've come to vicariously enjoy Halloween through your creativity. Hope you and everyone else had a fun time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Halloween was a bit of a fizzer for me- no Trick or Treaters turned up at all, despite my preparations! I lay down knowing my faithful hound would wake me if anyone knocked- we had the front light on- but to no avail! I am left with little snack bags of potato crisps to consume (no hardship there!). It is the morning of the 2nd here- my dear GS has his birthday on the 8th, I have posted down the box of Meccano (Erector) that I've had waiting for about 7 years till he grew old enough, it is one of their 100th year Anniversary metal parts sets (not plastic) and with the Special Edition box I have as well, which will go down for Christmas he should have lots of fun. (provided his Dad does not start vacuuming bits up- I think Bronwen has intervened on that one).


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Grandson will be a happy boy ,Julie.
De Etta ,glad you eventually made a start .Knowing you it will be completed in no time .I keep thinking of knitting a new blanket for one of the GGD as her previous one appears to have been washed with something dark .....it looks disgusting but I know her mother ,unfortunately, and think a new one would end up the same .


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> Grandson will be a happy boy ,Julie.
> De Etta ,glad you eventually made a start .Knowing you it will be completed in no time .I keep thinking of knitting a new blanket for one of the GGD as her previous one appears to have been washed with something dark .....it looks disgusting but I know her mother ,unfortunately, and think a new one would end up the same .


I had six callers who came together so there was little left here .They were all very polite although quite excited and noisy .Hector was happy as he loves children .
Seems I pressed the wrong button so my post became a quote !


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Grandson will be a happy boy ,Julie.
> De Etta ,glad you eventually made a start .Knowing you it will be completed in no time .I keep thinking of knitting a new blanket for one of the GGD as her previous one appears to have been washed with something dark .....it looks disgusting but I know her mother ,unfortunately, and think a new one would end up the same .


I am hoping so, Ann!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Halloween was a bit of a fizzer for me- no Trick or Treaters turned up at all, despite my preparations! I lay down knowing my faithful hound would wake me if anyone knocked- we had the front light on- but to no avail! I am left with little snack bags of potato crisps to consume (no hardship there!). It is the morning of the 2nd here- my dear GS has his birthday on the 8th, I have posted down the box of Meccano (Erector) that I've had waiting for about 7 years till he grew old enough, it is one of their 100th year Anniversary metal parts sets (not plastic) and with the Special Edition box I have as well, which will go down for Christmas he should have lots of fun. (provided his Dad does not start vacuuming bits up- I think Bronwen has intervened on that one).


I love and "believe" in Erector sets (what we call them here). I grew up with them and in fact, have a toy flat bed truck my Dad made as a child with an erector set bed -- those would be getting pretty old by now!!! In any case, an Erector set was one of son's favorite toys. It is my opinion that toys which allow the child to engage in creative construction are wonderful which is why I also like basic legos, Lincoln logs, blocks, etc. Your grandson should have years of enjoyment from your thoughtfulness.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I love and "believe" in Erector sets (what we call them here). I grew up with them and in fact, have a toy flat bed truck my Dad made as a child with an erector set bed -- those would be getting pretty old by now!!! In any case, an Erector set was one of son's favorite toys. It is my opinion that toys which allow the child to engage in creative construction are wonderful which is why I also like basic legos, Lincoln logs, blocks, etc. Your grandson should have years of enjoyment from your thoughtfulness.


That is what I am hoping- I could hardly believe my good fortune when I found the sets at a discount price. My older but younger than me, twin brother is quite a brilliant engineer, and the Meccano set we had as children very definitely fostered this ability. The younger twin and I were press ganged into dismantling as he constructed- but we really respected his ability and did this willingly.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb170 said:


> I had six callers who came together so there was little left here .They were all very polite although quite excited and noisy .Hector was happy as he loves children .
> Seems I pressed the wrong button so my post became a quote !


We had quite a few callers and Trixie was firmly convinced that they came to give her a stroke. She had a wonderful time :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Cute that Hector and Trixie love the trick-or-treaters. I had two that came together although they were a bit older. Some years none have shown up, quiet neighborhood. I just bring the candy to work as it will not go to waste there (or to my waist if I keep it home, lol).

I never had an Erector set but did have Legos and Lincoln Logs. And of course a lot of imagination. A cardboard box, some aluminum foil, a pair of scissors, and some tape could keep me entertained for hours. :-D

I am a couple of hours away from finishing the Forest MKAL scarf started back in 2015. This means I will have an FO this week! Yay!! So many other WIP's to choose next.

I made a bumblebee costume for Halloween this year. It is one of my favorites as it was a fun one to wear. Since it was pattern-less I just made it up as I went along, thus I purchased way too much fabric. My fabric stash is getting huge, lol. 

.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Great Melanie!!!! Another smash hit, you and the "gang" look great. Bet you had a lot of fun. Thanks for sharing. If you figure out what to do with your fabric stash, please pass the idea along. I've "inherited" my Mom's guilting fabric stash -- oh dear -- guilting!!!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> It is comforting to know that I'm not the only one who does things like this. My memory just isn't what I think it used to be -- probably never was, but I'm an optimist so I think it might once have been. I dinked around all day yesterday trying to get the afghan started. How hard can it be to cast on 219 stitches, do some rows of garter, add in markers and begin to set the pattern. Apparently, the answer is VERY DIFFICULT. It is amazing that after a good nights rest, things are humming along today and I have to wonder what kind of a mind-warp I was experiencing yesterday -- must have been the spooks and goblins!!! Well we are into November, and the year end is quickly approaching. Goodness, where has the time gone? And Melanie -- do we get to see some pictures of this year's costume??? Pleeeeze!! I've come to vicariously enjoy Halloween through your creativity. Hope you and everyone else had a fun time.


Oh my yes. I was just going over one of my patterns and realized I had forgotten the yarn! Thank goodness I had one of the skein sleeves stuck in with my notes.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Halloween was a bit of a fizzer for me- no Trick or Treaters turned up at all, despite my preparations! I lay down knowing my faithful hound would wake me if anyone knocked- we had the front light on- but to no avail! I am left with little snack bags of potato crisps to consume (no hardship there!). It is the morning of the 2nd here- my dear GS has his birthday on the 8th, I have posted down the box of Meccano (Erector) that I've had waiting for about 7 years till he grew old enough, it is one of their 100th year Anniversary metal parts sets (not plastic) and with the Special Edition box I have as well, which will go down for Christmas he should have lots of fun. (provided his Dad does not start vacuuming bits up- I think Bronwen has intervened on that one).


I didn't get anyone either! I had the iPad set up with the security camera on it so I would see them coming down the driveway. Hardly any traffic even out on the main road. Oh well, DH will like the small bag I picked up. There is malted balls in there and he loves them.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Cute that Hector and Trixie love the trick-or-treaters. I had two that came together although they were a bit older. Some years none have shown up, quiet neighborhood. I just bring the candy to work as it will not go to waste there (or to my waist if I keep it home, lol).
> 
> I never had an Erector set but did have Legos and Lincoln Logs. And of course a lot of imagination. A cardboard box, some aluminum foil, a pair of scissors, and some tape could keep me entertained for hours. :-D
> 
> ...


Nice costume!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Great Melanie!!!! Another smash hit, you and the "gang" look great. Bet you had a lot of fun. Thanks for sharing. If you figure out what to do with your fabric stash, please pass the idea along. I've "inherited" my Mom's guilting fabric stash -- oh dear -- guilting!!!!!


Nice pun. I usually only buy enough fabric plus a bit for my sewing projects. So I will definitely be needing to buy fabric once I finally finish embroidering the quilt blocks.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> Cute that Hector and Trixie love the trick-or-treaters. I had two that came together although they were a bit older. Some years none have shown up, quiet neighborhood. I just bring the candy to work as it will not go to waste there (or to my waist if I keep it home, lol).
> 
> I never had an Erector set but did have Legos and Lincoln Logs. And of course a lot of imagination. A cardboard box, some aluminum foil, a pair of scissors, and some tape could keep me entertained for hours. :-D
> 
> ...


fantastic costume! Looks like a really fun group to work with. "Dolly Parton" is a hoot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I didn't get anyone either! I had the iPad set up with the security camera on it so I would see them coming down the driveway. Hardly any traffic even out on the main road. Oh well, DH will like the small bag I picked up. There is malted balls in there and he loves them.


Wise choice!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Nice costume!


ditto, mind you Melanie would look good (even when covered in mud) in all she wears!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Cute that Hector and Trixie love the trick-or-treaters. I had two that came together although they were a bit older. Some years none have shown up, quiet neighborhood. I just bring the candy to work as it will not go to waste there (or to my waist if I keep it home, lol).
> 
> I never had an Erector set but did have Legos and Lincoln Logs. And of course a lot of imagination. A cardboard box, some aluminum foil, a pair of scissors, and some tape could keep me entertained for hours. :-D
> 
> ...


That is fabulous, Melanie. You look great and your mates look grand, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I will be most interested to see DeEtta's g(q)uilting!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will be most interested to see DeEtta's g(q)uilting!


Maybe yesterday's brain fog hasn't completely cleared away.........


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Maybe yesterday's brain fog hasn't completely cleared away.........


 :sm24:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

What a wonderful costume, Melanie. You are so clever with your ideas and work!!! Looks like you and your co-workers had a wonderful time. You all look great for the "holiday".


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Cute that Hector and Trixie love the trick-or-treaters. I had two that came together although they were a bit older. Some years none have shown up, quiet neighborhood. I just bring the candy to work as it will not go to waste there (or to my waist if I keep it home, lol).
> 
> I never had an Erector set but did have Legos and Lincoln Logs. And of course a lot of imagination. A cardboard box, some aluminum foil, a pair of scissors, and some tape could keep me entertained for hours. :-D
> 
> ...


 :sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Cute that Hector and Trixie love the trick-or-treaters. I had two that came together although they were a bit older. Some years none have shown up, quiet neighborhood. I just bring the candy to work as it will not go to waste there (or to my waist if I keep it home, lol).
> 
> I never had an Erector set but did have Legos and Lincoln Logs. And of course a lot of imagination. A cardboard box, some aluminum foil, a pair of scissors, and some tape could keep me entertained for hours. :-D
> 
> ...


And what a great looking bumble bee you make! Looks like you have a fun group to work with.

Congrats on getting the shawl near completion.

We didn't have any trick or treaters but usually don't as we live in a quiet community comprised mostly of retired or close to retired people.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

I think Melanie is our very own Queen Bee !


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> I think Melanie is our very own Queen Bee !


Good one, Ann!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> I think Melanie is our very own Queen Bee !


HaHa, I think you are right!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks DeEtta, JanetLee, Del, Julie (I have been covered in mud and photographed, lol), Norma, Jan, Vickie, Barbara, and Ann (queen bee, I like that). It was a fun costume.

I did finish the Forest MKAL shawl last night. I hope to block it this weekend and will post photographs then. It took about 490 yards of lace weight yarn and 1416 beads, and quite a number of hours. :-D

In the meantime, I have posted a video taken during the recent helicopter gathering. This was my first helicopter coffee run. Each gathering a few of the pilots fly to a Shell gas station a few miles from the airport, set down in the field next door, get coffee or juice, sit on the curb to drink, then fly back. How cool! The video is under two minutes.






Hope all have a great night / day,

Melanie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks DeEtta, JanetLee, Del, Julie (I have been covered in mud and photographed, lol), Norma, Jan, Vickie, Barbara, and Ann (queen bee, I like that). It was a fun costume.
> 
> I did finish the Forest MKAL shawl last night. I hope to block it this weekend and will post photographs then. It took about 490 yards of lace weight yarn and 1416 beads, and quite a number of hours. :-D
> 
> ...


It will be interesting to see the shawl blocked.
Fascinating to be in on the Helo ride!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the video, Melanie. You make a great Queen Bee. And your coworkers are a hoot.

We live back a long lane in the country. Our church has a trunk or treat, which is where we usually spend our Halloween, but we were out of town this week, so Gary did not get his dose of Halloween. He was raised in a school for veterns children, so he really likes to celebrate the holidays, as there was not much celebrating at the school. But there is always next year.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

:sm23: I still have a few Serrano blooms that need attention. They're safer as blooms than after the fruit starts forming.

Any possible visit from our 'Queen'? There are some tomato blossoms... but we know it's a tad late for any more of them.

Thanks to an older Joy of Cooking I am trying to preserve my red Serrano pepper with dry sherry... I am allowing the alcohol to evaporate before capping the jar (a Trader Joe's employee who likes to cook suggested the evaporation). Did you know that peppers float when you pour the wine in there?

I am using a fork to poke the peppers down... I have no need to investigate sooner than one week from now. I have collected seed from the first reddened Serrano... no problem with next year's crop. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, that is very cool, indeed. I enjoyed the ride :sm24:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

An exciting experience ,Melanie .


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> :sm23: I still have a few Serrano blooms that need attention. They're safer as blooms than after the fruit starts forming.
> 
> Any possible visit from our 'Queen'? There are some tomato blossoms... but we know it's a tad late for any more of them.
> 
> ...


I didn't have to worry about saving seeds from my unexpected cherry tomato jungle. So many have fallen to the ground and vanished into the dirt, I'll probably have to go around the neighborhood handing out the little tomatoes next year! These plants have a lot of blossoms still, I'll be kind of glad when the thing dies down. Looks like I will need to dehydrate another big batch. Then I'll have to cruise the cook books for recipes to use them. Got a new cook book last night about sheet pan dinners, it looks promising!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Karen, sounds like you know what you are doing with your potted garden. Way to go.

Joyce, don't tell me you have a cookbook stash too.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Karen, sounds like you know what you are doing with your potted garden. Way to go.
> 
> Joyce, don't tell me you have a cookbook stash too.


I don't think it would be considered a shash. More like a private library! But at least it's a smaller group than all my knitting, crochet, tatting, sewing, quilting.....etc. "library".


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I didn't have to worry about saving seeds from my unexpected cherry tomato jungle. So many have fallen to the ground and vanished into the dirt, I'll probably have to go around the neighborhood handing out the little tomatoes next year! These plants have a lot of blossoms still, I'll be kind of glad when the thing dies down. Looks like I will need to dehydrate another big batch. Then I'll have to cruise the cook books for recipes to use them. Got a new cook book last night about sheet pan dinners, it looks promising!


How do you use your dehydrated tomatoes? I dehydrated some last year but I'm not sure how to use them.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Great video, Melanie. Thanks for sharing your fun experience.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have just had a phone call from the hospital and I am going to be referred to the spinal specialist. Hallelujah????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have just had a phone call from the hospital and I am going to be referred to the spinal specialist. Hallelujah????


Thank you dear God!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I have just had a phone call from the hospital and I am going to be referred to the spinal specialist. Hallelujah????


Great news -- We hope that help is within site.......


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Great news -- We hope that help is within site.......


From what she said on the phone the specialist is on holiday this week so I think so.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I have just had a phone call from the hospital and I am going to be referred to the spinal specialist. Hallelujah????


Thank God, Now maybe you can get some answers. Hoping good results for you.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> In the meantime, I have posted a video taken during the recent helicopter gathering. This was my first helicopter coffee run. Each gathering a few of the pilots fly to a Shell gas station a few miles from the airport, set down in the field next door, get coffee or juice, sit on the curb to drink, then fly back. How cool! The video is under two minutes.
> 
> Melanie


Fantastic coffee break! Thanks for sharing your experience with us.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have just had a phone call from the hospital and I am going to be referred to the spinal specialist. Hallelujah????


Hallelujah indeed!!!!!! What a long time of endurance you have had!!! Thoughts and prayers that your ordeal will soon be a thing of the past.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Babalou said:


> How do you use your dehydrated tomatoes? I dehydrated some last year but I'm not sure how to use them.


I'm not sure if it is this thread or a previous one, someone said they dried them to raisin level dryness (not crispy in other words) and tossed them onto a salad of any kind or mixture of greens used for salads. But I think crispy-dried tomatoes would work OK too, especially if you like to add other crispy things to your salads already, such as the french fried onions popular here for holiday green bean casserole. I also have recipes for my bread machine that used sun dried tomato slices that I think I could use my little cherry tomatoes in also. Otherwise, I could probably add them to any cooked food like a soup or stew. Over the years, I've gathered several cook books about dehydrating foods and recipes for using those dried items. Haven't looked in them, but there will probably be other ideas there.

I wish I'd know about the Sheet Pan Suppers sooner, there are several recipes I could have used for the cherry tomatoes right after I had picked them. I've gotten pretty tired of tossed salads!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Great news -- We hope that help is within site.......


 :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks DeEtta, JanetLee, Del, Julie (I have been covered in mud and photographed, lol), Norma, Jan, Vickie, Barbara, and Ann (queen bee, I like that). It was a fun costume.
> 
> I did finish the Forest MKAL shawl last night. I hope to block it this weekend and will post photographs then. It took about 490 yards of lace weight yarn and 1416 beads, and quite a number of hours. :-D
> 
> ...


Thanks for the ride-along. I got a short one a long time ago during an after-maintenance check--it was exhilarating to look down between my feet through the bottom of the bubble!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Normaedern said:


> I have just had a phone call from the hospital and I am going to be referred to the spinal specialist. Hallelujah????


Oh, thank goodness.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Normaedern said:


> I have just had a phone call from the hospital and I am going to be referred to the spinal specialist. Hallelujah????


Finally! Hope you get in soon and get sorted out in short order
:sm02:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jangmb said:


> Hallelujah indeed!!!!!! What a long time of endurance you have had!!! Thoughts and prayers that your ordeal will soon be a thing of the past.


Thank you so much :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Thank God, Now maybe you can get some answers. Hoping good results for you.


Thank you. I shall at least now know where I stand.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

JoyceinNC said:


> :sm24:


Thank you, Joyce.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> Oh, thank goodness.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Vickie P said:


> Finally! Hope you get in soon and get sorted out in short order
> :sm02:


I was told next week for an appointment :sm24:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Normaedern said:


> I have just had a phone call from the hospital and I am going to be referred to the spinal specialist. Hallelujah????


At long last .Hope the journey doesn't make matters worse .Where do you have to go ?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have ordered 2 different colors in #40 and #80 weight thread of Lizbeth from Handy hands. They should also be sending the latest free catalog (which will let me know how much for the satin covered balls). Surprising me was the fact that Handy hands had not deleted my previous information... making sign-in and purchase MUCH easier. Just got an email letting me know the thread is being shipped.

I need to tat more snowflakes before worrying about buying the covered balls. :sm24: 

Trust me on the preserving technique... if the Joy of Cooking older book didn't have a mention on canning, etc. It wasn't going to be experimented with. I'll still have stuff for sauces and/or doing the green Serrano... which are still spicy when they get a certain length.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Just finished this scarf. The design is not showing up great, but it is a diamond design.

It is called Byzantium Stole, by Karen Rhea. It is in the Winter 2013 edition of _knitscene_.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I didn't have to worry about saving seeds from my unexpected cherry tomato jungle. So many have fallen to the ground and vanished into the dirt, I'll probably have to go around the neighborhood handing out the little tomatoes next year! These plants have a lot of blossoms still, I'll be kind of glad when the thing dies down. Looks like I will need to dehydrate another big batch. Then I'll have to cruise the cook books for recipes to use them. Got a new cook book last night about sheet pan dinners, it looks promising!


I would have loved to have some of those tomatoes! Enjoy the bumper crop!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have just had a phone call from the hospital and I am going to be referred to the spinal specialist. Hallelujah????


Good news. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just finished this scarf. The design is not showing up great, but it is a diamond design.
> 
> It is called Byzantium Stole, by Karen Rhea. It is in the Winter 2013 edition of _knitscene_.


It looks good, JanetLee, lovely colour. Has DH designs on who will receive this?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks good, JanetLee, lovely colour. Has DH designs on who will receive this?


Thank you, Julie! I have no idea. He has been in Korea for two weeks and will be there another week. I don't think he even knows yet that I made it. I need to send him a picture also.

And yes, the time difference in interesting. I take my time, add 4 hours, and depending on how close it is to midnight or noon, change the am to pm or the pm to am. Works for me! He did one of those "eye blinks" when I told him how to figure out the difference.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you, Julie! I have no idea. He has been in Korea for two weeks and will be there another week. I don't think he even knows yet that I made it. I need to send him a picture also.
> 
> And yes, the time difference in interesting. I take my time, add 4 hours, and depending on how close it is to midnight or noon, change the am to pm or the pm to am. Works for me! He did one of those "eye blinks" when I told him how to figure out the difference.


 :sm24: Tired going for a nap! Had a busy morning!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just finished this scarf. The design is not showing up great, but it is a diamond design.
> 
> It is called Byzantium Stole, by Karen Rhea. It is in the Winter 2013 edition of _knitscene_.


 :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb170 said:


> At long last .Hope the journey doesn't make matters worse .Where do you have to go ?


Only to Bangor hospital. One physiotherapist told me I would have to go to Walton hospital :sm25:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Just finished this scarf. The design is not showing up great, but it is a diamond design.
> 
> It is called Byzantium Stole, by Karen Rhea. It is in the Winter 2013 edition of _knitscene_.


It is a lovely colour :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Good news. :sm24:


Thank you.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

That is good news Norma. Wishing you good luck at your appointment. Bangor to me is in Maine, which would be quite far for an appointment for either of us. 

JanetLee (run4fitness) - Turquoise is a good color, most people can wear it. I do see the diamonds, lots of them in different sizes. Pretty design.

I too have a small collection of cookbooks. Sadly I end up cooking the same things over and over. I probably should delve into them. One of my favorites is one from the mid-1950's. Along with everything else, it has recipes for the 'after-five' cook (presumably for the housewife who doesn't want to cook all day), recipes that include ingredients such as lard (can you buy lard?), and tips on serving cocktails to your husband when he gets home from his long day at work. But it does have what many modern cookbooks lack: roasting charts. It also has a section on what too look for when buying groceries, i.e. how to determine freshness. 

Glad all enjoyed the ride. I am certainly enjoying the flying. I can't wait to get our hangar and house built so I can go flying all the time. But as we have not even discussed anything with any building contractors it is a ways off. 

I have started Elizabeth (dogyarns) DKAL shawl. Chart C is complete. It is easily adaptable to multiple yarn weights and there are many ways to add beads. I am not beading as I am using Shawl in a Ball which has a white strand along with the colored ones. The white strand produces a lot of flecking, beads would be lost. You can keep knitting the border until you run out of yarn which is a bonus in my thinking.

Hope all have a fabulous day,

Melanie


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Melanie- I have some cook books like that too. I may scan useful pages to save on my computer and get rid of books I no longer use otherwise. Trouble is, when I looked at them yesterday, I realized I have an emotional attachment to most of them. So it's going to be hard to part with them. Got to do something though, I just have too much "stuff".

Lard is still available in some stores here. The Latino population uses it....along with tripe....brains.....tongue.... :sm19: gag.....


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Melanie. Bangor is only 35 miles away :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Only to Bangor hospital. One physiotherapist told me I would have to go to Walton hospital :sm25:


How far away is Walton? I have not got my AA Map Book just to hand. I gather it is rather further than Bangor!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> That is good news Norma. Wishing you good luck at your appointment. Bangor to me is in Maine, which would be quite far for an appointment for either of us.
> 
> JanetLee (run4fitness) - Turquoise is a good color, most people can wear it. I do see the diamonds, lots of them in different sizes. Pretty design.
> 
> ...


I think most of us have a repertoire of things we can cook with little thought. I do love my cook book collection though- it has followed me through about 3 recent moves- There are some that get used much more than others though- I do like my 1972 Edition of Mrs Beeton's Cookery and Household Management- Mrs Beeton lived in the 18 hundreds, and decided to produce a book for people who like herself, had not a clue when first married. (Mr Beeton was of dodgy morals I believe) (just a BTW).
Hope you too are having a fabulous day, Melanie!
Not knitting at present, been concerned about odd sensations in my left hand so giving it a rest from the needles.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Just finished this scarf. The design is not showing up great, but it is a diamond design.
> 
> It is called Byzantium Stole, by Karen Rhea. It is in the Winter 2013 edition of _knitscene_.


Pretty, JanetLee, I like the color.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Normaedern said:


> Only to Bangor hospital. One physiotherapist told me I would have to go to Walton hospital :sm25:


My cousin lives near Porthmadog and had to go to Walton for a small op. on her face .


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Janet Lee the stole is a lovely shade .
Melanie ,I hope you are taking note of the hints in the old book and that DH comes home to see you all dressed up and looking beautiful ,that you tell him to rest while you serve the evening meal and donât expect anything from him !
Lard is readily available here .
This is the DKAL shawl which Elizabeth just designed after the participants voted for a crescent shaped shawl in fingering weight .
Sue used two different colours and it turned out lovely done like that .


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Just finished this scarf. The design is not showing up great, but it is a diamond design.
> 
> It is called Byzantium Stole, by Karen Rhea. It is in the Winter 2013 edition of _knitscene_.


Love the colour and the pattern! Inspiration in the inbox :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> Janet Lee the stole is a lovely shade .
> Melanie ,I hope you are taking note of the hints in the old book and that DH comes home to see you all dressed up and looking beautiful ,that you tell him to rest while you serve the evening meal and donât expect anything from him !
> Lard is readily available here .
> This is the DKAL shawl which Elizabeth just designed after the participants voted for a crescent shaped shawl in fingering weight .
> Sue used two different colours and it turned out lovely done like that .


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Jan, Norma, Miss Melba, Barbara, Ann, and Vickie, thank you everyone! I will be missing this yarn. It was a very large cone, almost a 2 pound cone when I bought it. I have enough left for maybe a baby hat. 

Ann, that is a lovely shawl! The textures look wonderful and the color is gorgeous. Not one I would/could wear, but very pretty.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Melanie- I have some cook books like that too. I may scan useful pages to save on my computer and get rid of books I no longer use otherwise. Trouble is, when I looked at them yesterday, I realized I have an emotional attachment to most of them. So it's going to be hard to part with them. Got to do something though, I just have too much "stuff".
> 
> Lard is still available in some stores here. The Latino population uses it....along with tripe....brains.....tongue.... :sm19: gag.....


I was just telling someone the other day the food I grew up with. Since we lived on the farm, we also raised and butchered our meat. And rendered the fat down for lard. Oh my, cracklins! I also enjoyed brains, pickled tongue, plus a few other "delicacies" that most folks would gag over. Though I would not mind some good blood sausage!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> How far away is Walton? I have not got my AA Map Book just to hand. I gather it is rather further than Bangor!


Walton is a good 3 hours drive away in Liverpool. DH reckons over 100 miles and an hour to get to the good roads.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb170 said:


> My cousin lives near Porthmadog and had to go to Walton for a small op. on her face .


That is not good, Ann. She would have less distance than us to go for better roads but not much.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb170 said:


> Janet Lee the stole is a lovely shade .
> Melanie ,I hope you are taking note of the hints in the old book and that DH comes home to see you all dressed up and looking beautiful ,that you tell him to rest while you serve the evening meal and donât expect anything from him !
> Lard is readily available here .
> This is the DKAL shawl which Elizabeth just designed after the participants voted for a crescent shaped shawl in fingering weight .
> Sue used two different colours and it turned out lovely done like that .


That is very pretty in pink. I love it :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Walton is a good 3 hours drive away in Liverpool. DH reckons over 100 miles and an hour to get to the good roads.


Right, I have a good idea now- although of course when I was there in '55 everything would have been different!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I was just telling someone the other day the food I grew up with. Since we lived on the farm, we also raised and butchered our meat. And rendered the fat down for lard. Oh my, cracklins! I also enjoyed brains, pickled tongue, plus a few other "delicacies" that most folks would gag over. Though I would not mind some good blood sausage!


My mother grew up on a farm in southern Washington State. Her mother (Dad was a wanderer, seldom home) had VERY strict rules about what was and was not consumed by humans. Very strict about how an animal was killed, and every step after that. I don't know where all the rules came from, but no one ever seemed to get sick or die from the food back then.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Just finished this scarf. The design is not showing up great, but it is a diamond design.
> 
> It is called Byzantium Stole, by Karen Rhea. It is in the Winter 2013 edition of _knitscene_.


That is neat the way there are all different sized diamonds. (Can just make the pattern out) It is really pretty.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Janet Lee the stole is a lovely shade .
> Melanie ,I hope you are taking note of the hints in the old book and that DH comes home to see you all dressed up and looking beautiful ,that you tell him to rest while you serve the evening meal and donât expect anything from him !
> Lard is readily available here .
> This is the DKAL shawl which Elizabeth just designed after the participants voted for a crescent shaped shawl in fingering weight .
> Sue used two different colours and it turned out lovely done like that .


This is a beautiful pink shawl Ann. You knit wonderfully.

Every evening Ann, lol. :-D


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have just had a phone call from the hospital and I am going to be referred to the spinal specialist. Hallelujah????


Fantastic. I hope they can help.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just finished this scarf. The design is not showing up great, but it is a diamond design.
> 
> It is called Byzantium Stole, by Karen Rhea. It is in the Winter 2013 edition of _knitscene_.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Janet Lee the stole is a lovely shade .
> Melanie ,I hope you are taking note of the hints in the old book and that DH comes home to see you all dressed up and looking beautiful ,that you tell him to rest while you serve the evening meal and donât expect anything from him !
> Lard is readily available here .
> This is the DKAL shawl which Elizabeth just designed after the participants voted for a crescent shaped shawl in fingering weight .
> Sue used two different colours and it turned out lovely done like that .


I love your version, Ann.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

annweb170 said:


> Janet Lee the stole is a lovely shade .
> Melanie ,I hope you are taking note of the hints in the old book and that DH comes home to see you all dressed up and looking beautiful ,that you tell him to rest while you serve the evening meal and donât expect anything from him !
> Lard is readily available here .
> This is the DKAL shawl which Elizabeth just designed after the participants voted for a crescent shaped shawl in fingering weight .
> Sue used two different colours and it turned out lovely done like that .


What a beautiful shawl; that is a lovely color.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> That is neat the way there are all different sized diamonds. (Can just make the pattern out) It is really pretty.


Someone said it is also on Ravelry. Maybe you could see a better view there. Still need to block it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm01:


Thanks, Linda.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I was just telling someone the other day the food I grew up with. Since we lived on the farm, we also raised and butchered our meat. And rendered the fat down for lard. Oh my, cracklins! I also enjoyed brains, pickled tongue, plus a few other "delicacies" that most folks would gag over. Though I would not mind some good blood sausage!


One year we celebrated a fall festival with friends in Remsen, Is. it has a large German population and they featured blood sausage on the menus. It was several years ago, a good time and LOTS of good food.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> ...
> This is the DKAL shawl which Elizabeth just designed after the participants voted for a crescent shaped shawl in fingering weight .
> .


Your version of this very lovely pink shawl is beautiful.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

jangmb said:


> One year we celebrated a fall festival with friends in Remsen, Is. it has a large German population and they featured blood sausage on the menus. It was several years ago, a good time and LOTS of good food.


Oh, yeah--tasty & filling! Each area of Germany has its own special dishes, & the descendants of the immigrants here in the US have brought those recipes with them--each area here that they've settled all have different specialties. One place I lived had a spicy sausage, another had exceptional kuchen (coffee cake, a raised dough often filled with fruit or cheese in a custard, & baked like a pie; a third had fleischkuechle (thin dough filled with a mix of spiced pork sausage & hamburger, & deep fried). Now I'm making myself hungry!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Fantastic. I hope they can help.


Thank you, Linda. I will know one way or another.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Linda. I will know one way or another.


I will keep my fingers crossed for you, Norma, this has been going on far too long.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Here is my test of Elizabeth's pattern - a quick easy knit and very adaptable to a variety of yarn weights. It looks good done in two colours or gradients too. Mine is in Drops Alpaca with silver lined crystal AB beads.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Here is my test of Elizabeth's pattern - a quick easy knit and very adaptable to a variety of yarn weights. It looks good done in two colours or gradients too. Mine is in Drops Alpaca with silver lined crystal AB beads.


Very pretty, indeed. :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

linda09 said:


> Here is my test of Elizabeth's pattern - a quick easy knit and very adaptable to a variety of yarn weights. It looks good done in two colours or gradients too. Mine is in Drops Alpaca with silver lined crystal AB beads.


Great colour and very pretty pattern :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Very pretty, indeed. :sm24:


I agree: Re Linda's test knit.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Here is my test of Elizabeth's pattern - a quick easy knit and very adaptable to a variety of yarn weights. It looks good done in two colours or gradients too. Mine is in Drops Alpaca with silver lined crystal AB beads.


Beautiful Linda. Such a lovely soft color.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Janet Lee the stole is a lovely shade .
> Melanie ,I hope you are taking note of the hints in the old book and that DH comes home to see you all dressed up and looking beautiful ,that you tell him to rest while you serve the evening meal and donât expect anything from him !
> Lard is readily available here .
> This is the DKAL shawl which Elizabeth just designed after the participants voted for a crescent shaped shawl in fingering weight .
> Sue used two different colours and it turned out lovely done like that .


Your's is so pretty, Ann. I made it to chart E last night.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Here is my test of Elizabeth's pattern - a quick easy knit and very adaptable to a variety of yarn weights. It looks good done in two colours or gradients too. Mine is in Drops Alpaca with silver lined crystal AB beads.


It is so pretty, Linda, very soft looking.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

My knitting buddy and I went to a knitting guild meeting yesterday. Three guilds attended, love one group’s name...the Cast-a-Knits, and the room was filled due to our featured speaker. Anne Poldesak (not sure about the spelling), owner of Wooly Wonka Yarns, talked about color and how to use it. Some people brought yarn they couldn’t match up and she had a whole bag of color mini skein samples to show them how to select colors. It was really interesting and informative. I wore a sweater I made from her yarn and took a shawl made from her yarn for “show and tell”. I have to say I love working with her yarn. 

Then, there was a drawing for a small shawl that was never claimed from a fiber show, even after many attempts to locate the owner, and I won the shawl! I’ll take a picture lasted but it is a gradient from white to soft blue and hot air balloons are part of the design. Very cute and appropriate for our annual balloon fiesta!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Linda ,yours is beautiful .
Many thanks to all who commented on mine .It was an easy knit and very quick too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> My knitting buddy and I went to a knitting guild meeting yesterday. Three guilds attended, love one group's name...the Cast-a-Knits, and the room was filled due to our featured speaker. Anne Poldesak (not sure about the spelling), owner of Wooly Wonka Yarns, talked about color and how to use it. Some people brought yarn they couldn't match up and she had a whole bag of color mini skein samples to show them how to select colors. It was really interesting and informative. I wore a sweater I made from her yarn and took a shawl made from her yarn for "show and tell". I have to say I love working with her yarn.
> 
> Then, there was a drawing for a small shawl that was never claimed from a fiber show, even after many attempts to locate the owner, and I won the shawl! I'll take a picture lasted but it is a gradient from white to soft blue and hot air balloons are part of the design. Very cute and appropriate for our annual balloon fiesta!


That sounds really interesting, Barbara. I have not come across anything like that over here.

Thanks for your lovely comments everyone. :sm02:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> My knitting buddy and I went to a knitting guild meeting yesterday. Three guilds attended, love one group's name...the Cast-a-Knits, and the room was filled due to our featured speaker. Anne Poldesak (not sure about the spelling), owner of Wooly Wonka Yarns, talked about color and how to use it. Some people brought yarn they couldn't match up and she had a whole bag of color mini skein samples to show them how to select colors. It was really interesting and informative. I wore a sweater I made from her yarn and took a shawl made from her yarn for "show and tell". I have to say I love working with her yarn.
> 
> Then, there was a drawing for a small shawl that was never claimed from a fiber show, even after many attempts to locate the owner, and I won the shawl! I'll take a picture lasted but it is a gradient from white to soft blue and hot air balloons are part of the design. Very cute and appropriate for our annual balloon fiesta!


That sounds wonderful and winning the draw. Very lucky :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Oh, yeah--tasty & filling! Each area of Germany has its own special dishes, & the descendants of the immigrants here in the US have brought those recipes with them--each area here that they've settled all have different specialties. One place I lived had a spicy sausage, another had exceptional kuchen (coffee cake, a raised dough often filled with fruit or cheese in a custard, & baked like a pie; a third had fleischkuechle (thin dough filled with a mix of spiced pork sausage & hamburger, & deep fried). Now I'm making myself hungry!


You and me also! I lived in Germany for 6 plus years! Know all about their wonderful and filling food! We brought back a few of their cookbooks. Some in German and some in English.

And don't forget their "sparkling/table" wines and the cheeses! Yummy!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Here is my test of Elizabeth's pattern - a quick easy knit and very adaptable to a variety of yarn weights. It looks good done in two colours or gradients too. Mine is in Drops Alpaca with silver lined crystal AB beads.


Beautiful! What is the name of the pattern and where does one purchase it?


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

linda09 said:


> Here is my test of Elizabeth's pattern - a quick easy knit and very adaptable to a variety of yarn weights. It looks good done in two colours or gradients too. Mine is in Drops Alpaca with silver lined crystal AB beads.


Ooooh, love the color you chose. wonderful work! :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> My knitting buddy and I went to a knitting guild meeting yesterday. Three guilds attended, love one group's name...the Cast-a-Knits, and the room was filled due to our featured speaker. Anne Poldesak (not sure about the spelling), owner of Wooly Wonka Yarns, talked about color and how to use it. Some people brought yarn they couldn't match up and she had a whole bag of color mini skein samples to show them how to select colors. It was really interesting and informative. I wore a sweater I made from her yarn and took a shawl made from her yarn for "show and tell". I have to say I love working with her yarn.
> 
> Then, there was a drawing for a small shawl that was never claimed from a fiber show, even after many attempts to locate the owner, and I won the shawl! I'll take a picture lasted but it is a gradient from white to soft blue and hot air balloons are part of the design. Very cute and appropriate for our annual balloon fiesta!


Yea you! Sounds like a fun & interesting time.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That sounds wonderful and winning the draw. Very lucky :sm24:


I can't say I never win anything anymore!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

A lucky day ,Barbara .How can anyone forget they missed a shawl I wonder.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I have just had a phone call from the hospital and I am going to be referred to the spinal specialist. Hallelujah????


Yay! Norma! So glad to hear this. Hopefully, it will mean movement forward toward no pain.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Just finished this scarf. The design is not showing up great, but it is a diamond design.
> 
> It is called Byzantium Stole, by Karen Rhea. It is in the Winter 2013 edition of _knitscene_.


Love your scarf, JanetLee. It is my favorite color.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Janet Lee the stole is a lovely shade .
> Melanie ,I hope you are taking note of the hints in the old book and that DH comes home to see you all dressed up and looking beautiful ,that you tell him to rest while you serve the evening meal and donât expect anything from him !
> Lard is readily available here .
> This is the DKAL shawl which Elizabeth just designed after the participants voted for a crescent shaped shawl in fingering weight .
> Sue used two different colours and it turned out lovely done like that .


Ann, what a gorgeous shawl. Elizabeth's designs are great. Looking forward to seeing Sue's in the two colors.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I was just telling someone the other day the food I grew up with. Since we lived on the farm, we also raised and butchered our meat. And rendered the fat down for lard. Oh my, cracklins! I also enjoyed brains, pickled tongue, plus a few other "delicacies" that most folks would gag over. Though I would not mind some good blood sausage!


One of my favorites when I was young was tongue. Yum. Mother would also make stuffed pig's stomach.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Here is my test of Elizabeth's pattern - a quick easy knit and very adaptable to a variety of yarn weights. It looks good done in two colours or gradients too. Mine is in Drops Alpaca with silver lined crystal AB beads.


Oh, Linda, yours is gorgeous also. Looks so lovely in white.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yay, Barbara. So glad you won that shawl. It feels great to win something. I am sure it is beautiful also. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Beautiful! What is the name of the pattern and where does one purchase it?


The pattern hasn't been named yet, suggestions and voting is underway. I don't think it is too late join in with the kal in the Doghouse on Ravelry. It started as a dkal so we all voted on the project - crescent shaped shawl in fingering and using texture and lace won. Elizabeth then designed it feeding it to the testers as sections were completed. Here is a link to the second stage - the actual knitting.
https://www.ravelry.com/discuss/a-big-comfy-doghouse/3695260/1-25


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Ooooh, love the color you chose. wonderful work! :sm24:


Thank you. The yarn is Drops Alpaca and is lovely to knit with.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ann, what a gorgeous shawl. Elizabeth's designs are great. Looking forward to seeing Sue's in the two colors.


Jane used a gradient for hers - also very effective.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Linda, yours is gorgeous also. Looks so lovely in white.


Thanks, Bev. The colour is Nebel which means fog apparently and is caught between grey and blue. In some lights it looks grey and in others blue. The beads look like dewdrops.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> A lucky day ,Barbara .How can anyone forget they missed a shawl I wonder.


I have no idea but there are quite a few entries for that show and the maker's information must have come off. Too bad.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Love your scarf, JanetLee. It is my favorite color.


Thanks, Bev. It seems it is a very popular color!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> The pattern hasn't been named yet, suggestions and voting is underway. I don't think it is too late join in with the kal in the Doghouse on Ravelry. It started as a dkal so we all voted on the project - crescent shaped shawl in fingering and using texture and lace won. Elizabeth then designed it feeding it to the testers as sections were completed. Here is a link to the second stage - the actual knitting.
> https://www.ravelry.com/discuss/a-big-comfy-doghouse/3695260/1-25


Thank you!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

While I had my desktop computer setup at church today I was reading a few chats from all y'all. :sm24: It feels great to have more downloaded jigsaw puzzles too! :sm23: 

I may chat from church again next month... but I have this portable so more likely with it. I'm trying to collect temple and other photos so that a b&w edition might be printed out immediately... if my partner-in-mischief doesn't copy to a flash drive for color printing. She's head librarian... I'm familiar with my desktop computer. We'll both benefit from my collection...bonus is that I am junior librarian... Bishopric doesn't object as long as I don't make a weekly issue. Too much computer to lug around... I am happy that I no longer have the older HUGE monitor(s) I had to move around/up-down stairs. WHEW!!! 

My threads ought to be here Monday or Tuesday... I just wish Herrshner's would get their knitting/crochet catalog to me! :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Yay! Norma! So glad to hear this. Hopefully, it will mean movement forward toward no pain.


Thank you, Bev. It has been a long wait.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Thanks, Bev. The colour is Nebel which means fog apparently and is caught between grey and blue. In some lights it looks grey and in others blue. The beads look like dewdrops.


Wow, your description sounds amazing. I am thinking the photo doesn't do it justice. I went back and zoomed in on your photo. That is just a gorgeous color.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, your description sounds amazing. I am thinking the photo doesn't do it justice. I went back and zoomed in on your photo. That is just a gorgeous color.


It is a very difficult colour to capture - I need your skills I'm thinking.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Here is my test of Elizabeth's pattern - a quick easy knit and very adaptable to a variety of yarn weights. It looks good done in two colours or gradients too. Mine is in Drops Alpaca with silver lined crystal AB beads.


Congrats on a very soft lovely shawl. The color is beautiful and looks soft and touchable.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Congrats on a very soft lovely shawl. The color is beautiful and looks soft and touchable.


Thank you - it is soft and cuddly. That is alpaca for you, my favourite fibre.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Goodness -- I step away and there is an explosion of finished projects. Wow!!! All gorgeous and something to be proud of. JanetLee -- couldn't really see the diamonds on my monitor which is a shame because I do like geometric patterns. Ann and Linda -- both beautiful renditions of Elizabeth's shawl. Lots of movement in the shawl. Isn't it always amazing how much of a change color has on the overall impact of a piece. Ladies -- wonderful work. Norma -- hope your appointment is very soon and you get a plan of action for immediate relief. 

We got hammered Friday night with snow -- turned out to be much worse here than in town. So I can say that Winter has truly arrived. Still have lots on the ground, but looks like we have a couple of clear days. Certainly hope so, because I have to take a friend into one of the closer larger hospitals for surgery on Wednesday (fingers crossed that the roads are clear). Hospital is 150 mi away, but she doesn't have to stay overnight so it will be an over and back trip. If I can work it correctly, maybe I can do a spot of "big" shopping while I'm there. Big shopping meaning stuff that comes in big containers like 50 lbs of flour, sugar, etc. Not only does the one store we have in Lakeview not carry things in large quantity they carry very few basic ingredients -- it seems that more and more the stores are stocking their shelves with prepackaged items which I just don't buy. 

On the knitting front, I've been working on my Aunt's afghan. Have used up about 30% of the yarn so must be somewhere around 20" deep. I'm very much enjoying the silkiness of the Lion Brand Heartland yarn. Yes it is acrylic, but the texture is great and it doesn't split. I've found that the easiest method of joining skeins is to use a braided join. Adds very little bulk to the stitches, is strong, and no ends to weave in later. I didn't have as much success with the Russian Join.

Lots to do today getting back into the swing of things; so take care and happy knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Goodness -- I step away and there is an explosion of finished projects. Wow!!! All gorgeous and something to be proud of. JanetLee -- couldn't really see the diamonds on my monitor which is a shame because I do like geometric patterns. Ann and Linda -- both beautiful renditions of Elizabeth's shawl. Lots of movement in the shawl. Isn't it always amazing how much of a change color has on the overall impact of a piece. Ladies -- wonderful work. Norma -- hope your appointment is very soon and you get a plan of action for immediate relief.
> 
> We got hammered Friday night with snow -- turned out to be much worse here than in town. So I can say that Winter has truly arrived. Still have lots on the ground, but looks like we have a couple of clear days. Certainly hope so, because I have to take a friend into one of the closer larger hospitals for surgery on Wednesday (fingers crossed that the roads are clear). Hospital is 150 mi away, but she doesn't have to stay overnight so it will be an over and back trip. If I can work it correctly, maybe I can do a spot of "big" shopping while I'm there. Big shopping meaning stuff that comes in big containers like 50 lbs of flour, sugar, etc. Not only does the one store we have in Lakeview not carry things in large quantity they carry very few basic ingredients -- it seems that more and more the stores are stocking their shelves with prepackaged items which I just don't buy.
> 
> ...


I must check out the braided join - I have 4 skeins of acrylic in very pretty colours that I will work up some day- just not sure at the moment exactly as what!
Winter has hit for you, DeEtta, and this morning, here, has dawned clear but chill, but we have an antarctic blast bringing snow further south. So it will be one good day followed by rain. However the citrus crops this year are beautifully juicy- they drink up the moisture- I have been making lemon curd- and will probably make a small batch of marmalade. The lime tree that I felt forced to transplant to next door- did not know then just where the building supplies would be off-loaded- has set one lime, but all three trees are loaded with blossom.
Pleased to report that my left hand is slightly better this morning- I got a little knitting done while I waited for my eye test yesterday. The Student did not find the macular degeneration the one last year thought he saw, there is a little cloudiness but not serious, the tutor said my eyes are those of a 60 year old rather than my 71 years, so that is very heartening.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I must check out the braided join - I have 4 skeins of acrylic in very pretty colours that I will work up some day- just not sure at the moment exactly as what!
> Winter has hit for you, DeEtta, and this morning, here, has dawned clear but chill, but we have an antarctic blast bringing snow further south. So it will be one good day followed by rain. However the citrus crops this year are beautifully juicy- they drink up the moisture- I have been making lemon curd- and will probably make a small batch of marmalade. The lime tree that I felt forced to transplant to next door- did not know then just where the building supplies would be off-loaded- has set one lime, but all three trees are loaded with blossom.
> Pleased to report that my left hand is slightly better this morning- I got a little knitting done while I waited for my eye test yesterday. The Student did not find the macular degeneration the one last year thought he saw, there is a little cloudiness but not serious, the tutor said my eyes are those of a 60 year old rather than my 71 years, so that is very heartening.


Lemon Curd -- yummy. And fresh limes -- sign me up pleeeezzz.

Braided join is easy to do, a bit fiddly, but so far it works really well for the acrylic.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Lemon Curd -- yummy. And fresh limes -- sign me up pleeeezzz.
> 
> Braided join is easy to do, a bit fiddly, but so far it works really well for the acrylic.


 :sm24: Just not quite sure what it is- will have to check on You Tube.
Fresh citrus in any form is pretty good- Auckland excels in citrus.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Barbara (babalou) - congrats on winning the draw. What a nice day for you.

DeEtta (belle1) - brrr for all that snow, something I do not miss. We will await your posting of the afghan, which I am sure will be great. 

Julie (lurker2) - good news on your hand and your lime tree.


I am working through chart D of the DKAL shawl that Linda and Norma test knitted. Mine is not nearly as pretty but I am happy so far. The Forest MKAL scarf is blocking, photos soon. I also finished the Year of Texture cowl (scarf or cowl option). Since that one is acrylic I tossed it in the washer (after putting it to soak like a wool one, lol) with some towels. Washer = good, towels = lint. I got a lot of lint off of the cowl but there is still plenty to go, sigh. I also started a new MKAL for a colorwork cowl. Having never done colorwork before it has been a good learning experience. I am using the one strand in each hand method. I have completed two of the eight clues (two more yet to be released). 

Hope all have a good knitting day,

Melanie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara (babalou) - congrats on winning the draw. What a nice day for you.
> 
> DeEtta (belle1) - brrr for all that snow, something I do not miss. We will await your posting of the afghan, which I am sure will be great.
> 
> ...


Texture it certainly is! Lovely colour.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara (babalou) - congrats on winning the draw. What a nice day for you.
> 
> DeEtta (belle1) - brrr for all that snow, something I do not miss. We will await your posting of the afghan, which I am sure will be great.
> 
> ...


I love this, Melanie. Have you tried giving it a whirl in a tumble dryer to remove the lint. It has worked for me in the past,


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara (babalou) - congrats on winning the draw. What a nice day for you.
> 
> DeEtta (belle1) - brrr for all that snow, something I do not miss. We will await your posting of the afghan, which I am sure will be great.
> 
> ...


That is very pretty and a wonderful colour :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I must check out the braided join - I have 4 skeins of acrylic in very pretty colours that I will work up some day- just not sure at the moment exactly as what!
> Winter has hit for you, DeEtta, and this morning, here, has dawned clear but chill, but we have an antarctic blast bringing snow further south. So it will be one good day followed by rain. However the citrus crops this year are beautifully juicy- they drink up the moisture- I have been making lemon curd- and will probably make a small batch of marmalade. The lime tree that I felt forced to transplant to next door- did not know then just where the building supplies would be off-loaded- has set one lime, but all three trees are loaded with blossom.
> Pleased to report that my left hand is slightly better this morning- I got a little knitting done while I waited for my eye test yesterday. The Student did not find the macular degeneration the one last year thought he saw, there is a little cloudiness but not serious, the tutor said my eyes are those of a 60 year old rather than my 71 years, so that is very heartening.


Good news on your hand and eyes. I'd gladly take some of the lemon curd off your hands 
:sm01:

My sister has rangpur limes in the front of their house. They are pink in the middle and prolific!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara (babalou) - congrats on winning the draw. What a nice day for you.
> 
> DeEtta (belle1) - brrr for all that snow, something I do not miss. We will await your posting of the afghan, which I am sure will be great.
> 
> ...


That turned out beautifully, Melanie. I just finished Elizabeth's YOEL and it is blocking with the hot air balloon scarf/shawl. Will post a picture when they are free of their blocking pins.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara (babalou) - congrats on winning the draw. What a nice day for you.
> 
> DeEtta (belle1) - brrr for all that snow, something I do not miss. We will await your posting of the afghan, which I am sure will be great.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous colour and very pretty pattern!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> I must check out the braided join - I have 4 skeins of acrylic in very pretty colours that I will work up some day- just not sure at the moment exactly as what!
> Winter has hit for you, DeEtta, and this morning, here, has dawned clear but chill, but we have an antarctic blast bringing snow further south. So it will be one good day followed by rain. However the citrus crops this year are beautifully juicy- they drink up the moisture- I have been making lemon curd- and will probably make a small batch of marmalade. The lime tree that I felt forced to transplant to next door- did not know then just where the building supplies would be off-loaded- has set one lime, but all three trees are loaded with blossom.
> Pleased to report that my left hand is slightly better this morning- I got a little knitting done while I waited for my eye test yesterday. The Student did not find the macular degeneration the one last year thought he saw, there is a little cloudiness but not serious, the tutor said my eyes are those of a 60 year old rather than my 71 years, so that is very heartening.


Julie, good news about your hands. Did you get the MRI results yet? And very good news about your eyes. Macular degeneration is in our family and I really don't want to have to deal with that
:sm25:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks Julie, Linda, Norma, Barbara, and Vickie, for the comments. Linda - I did put it in the tumble dryer - still loads of lint, lol. It is sticking to the yarn so I think I will need one of those sweater shavers. But it came out nice and drapey but still cushy.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Sorry you have lint on the lovely cowl. Forgetting paper tissues in pockets is a disaster too .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Good news on your hand and eyes. I'd gladly take some of the lemon curd off your hands
> :sm01:
> 
> My sister has rangpur limes in the front of their house. They are pink in the middle and prolific!


I can just see a parcel arriving with lemon curd oozing out where the bottle has smashed! It is yummy stuff! That is why I make very small batches!

I don't know the Rangpur Lime- we have Tahitian Limes here - mostly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Julie, good news about your hands. Did you get the MRI results yet? And very good news about your eyes. Macular degeneration is in our family and I really don't want to have to deal with that
> :sm25:


Thanks Vicky! They vary from day to day. No results as yet, but my next doctor's appointment is Monday of next week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Sorry you have lint on the lovely cowl. Forgetting paper tissues in pockets is a disaster too .


Been there done that so many times- leaves so many traces in the machine too!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara (babalou) - congrats on winning the draw. What a nice day for you.
> 
> DeEtta (belle1) - brrr for all that snow, something I do not miss. We will await your posting of the afghan, which I am sure will be great.
> 
> ...


Wonderful texture, and the color is just gorgeous for you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

New avatar, Julie? I do love it!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Normaedern said:


> New avatar, Julie? I do love it!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> New avatar, Julie? I do love it!


Thanks Norma- me at 18. Either 1964 or 5. You can really tell by the bouffant hair!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


I sort of gather you do too, Vickie (Like it!)


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm drooling STILL over the thread and catalogs from Handy Hands! 

Joyce --> It is a bit less than $3 for either size of ball or egg (thread-wrapped). If you do order 4 balls of thread like I did they do include a free pattern book... make sure you select the free catalog box too!

To all --> Crocheted or knitted ornaments CAN be pinned on these balls/eggs...DO check out the Handy Hands website! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Goodness -- I step away and there is an explosion of finished projects. Wow!!! All gorgeous and something to be proud of. JanetLee -- couldn't really see the diamonds on my monitor which is a shame because I do like geometric patterns. Ann and Linda -- both beautiful renditions of Elizabeth's shawl. Lots of movement in the shawl. Isn't it always amazing how much of a change color has on the overall impact of a piece. Ladies -- wonderful work. Norma -- hope your appointment is very soon and you get a plan of action for immediate relief.
> 
> We got hammered Friday night with snow -- turned out to be much worse here than in town. So I can say that Winter has truly arrived. Still have lots on the ground, but looks like we have a couple of clear days. Certainly hope so, because I have to take a friend into one of the closer larger hospitals for surgery on Wednesday (fingers crossed that the roads are clear). Hospital is 150 mi away, but she doesn't have to stay overnight so it will be an over and back trip. If I can work it correctly, maybe I can do a spot of "big" shopping while I'm there. Big shopping meaning stuff that comes in big containers like 50 lbs of flour, sugar, etc. Not only does the one store we have in Lakeview not carry things in large quantity they carry very few basic ingredients -- it seems that more and more the stores are stocking their shelves with prepackaged items which I just don't buy.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Shall try to get it blocked and then post another picture. DH gets back from Korea on Thursday and he helps me with the posting. My eye for straight is not straight!

I really like the Lion Brand Heartland yarn also. Have knitted two cabled cardigans with it.

Need to look up the braided join, not familiar with that one.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I must check out the braided join - I have 4 skeins of acrylic in very pretty colours that I will work up some day- just not sure at the moment exactly as what!
> Winter has hit for you, DeEtta, and this morning, here, has dawned clear but chill, but we have an antarctic blast bringing snow further south. So it will be one good day followed by rain. However the citrus crops this year are beautifully juicy- they drink up the moisture- I have been making lemon curd- and will probably make a small batch of marmalade. The lime tree that I felt forced to transplant to next door- did not know then just where the building supplies would be off-loaded- has set one lime, but all three trees are loaded with blossom.
> Pleased to report that my left hand is slightly better this morning- I got a little knitting done while I waited for my eye test yesterday. The Student did not find the macular degeneration the one last year thought he saw, there is a little cloudiness but not serious, the tutor said my eyes are those of a 60 year old rather than my 71 years, so that is very heartening.


Good to know your left hand is better today. Hope it keeps getting better. Lemon curd sounds good also! yummy!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara (babalou) - congrats on winning the draw. What a nice day for you.
> 
> DeEtta (belle1) - brrr for all that snow, something I do not miss. We will await your posting of the afghan, which I am sure will be great.
> 
> ...


Nice color! Great stitch selections also. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> New avatar, Julie? I do love it!


I noticed that also. Lovely photograph.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Just checked out the braided join. Very interesting! Can see where that would work very nicely with some yarns. Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Good to know your left hand is better today. Hope it keeps getting better. Lemon curd sounds good also! yummy!


The hand is very variable in how much I can do without it tingling- hopefully I will hear soon what the MRI showed. Thanks! I am afraid all the curd got eaten- I am hopeless at self-control!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I noticed that also. Lovely photograph.


Thank you!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> New avatar, Julie? I do love it!


Yes, I was admiring it as well. Is it you, Julie?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Yes, I was admiring it as well. Is it you, Julie?


Yes it is me when I was 18- after one year at Uni. Thanks!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Normaedern said:


> New avatar, Julie? I do love it!


Me, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Me, too!


Thank you- it was not the one I was looking for- but that proved a bit elusive!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The hand is very variable in how much I can do without it tingling- hopefully I will hear soon what the MRI showed. Thanks! I am afraid all the curd got eaten- I am hopeless at self-control!


But you said you made small batches. ????. And you are right, it would arrive smashed.

Love your new avatar. So pretty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> But you said you made small batches. ????. And you are right, it would arrive smashed.
> 
> Love your new avatar. So pretty.


That is exactly why I make small batches- I use 1lb of sugar at a time- but try to give away at least one jar from each batch.

Quite apart from the fact that I would have no control over the heat it got to in transit!!!!!!!

And thank you- it is all in the angle, and the lighting.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I finished up Elizabeth’s YOEL. It ended up at 92 inches. I steamed the borders this morning and they are not curling now.

This is a picture of the hot air balloon scarf/shawl. I am going to try to write up the pattern. It looks like there are a few short rows to give it the curve on the top.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I finished up Elizabeth's YOEL. It ended up at 92 inches. I steamed the borders this morning and they are not curling now.
> 
> This is a picture of the hot air balloon scarf/shawl. I am going to try to write up the pattern. It looks like there are a few short rows to give it the curve on the top.


Pretty colours, Barbara. How do you do the steaming? I like the effect of the beading.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pretty colours, Barbara. How do you do the steaming? I like the effect of the beading.


Thank you, Julie. I set the iron at the highest setting and hold it just above the knitting but not enough to touch, and it seems to work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you, Julie. I set the iron at the highest setting and hold it just above the knitting but not enough to touch, and it seems to work.


Would not work with my 1992 iron! It spits black particles if you put water in it now- I am too Scotch to replace an otherwise perfectly good iron!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Would not work with my 1992 iron! It spits black particles if you put water in it now- I am too Scotch to replace an otherwise perfectly good iron!


You might want to check online for ideas for cleaning the inside of your iron. Here, there are products I can buy in the store that clean the inside of the water chamber out. But, if it's really bad, cleaning might fix it completely. But it would help some. It would either be rust or mineral deposits. Black particles are usually mineral deposits. I don't replace irons until they completely break down too!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara, both of those are so pretty. I am finishing Elizabeth's scarf just now but I am only up to August :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> I finished up Elizabeth's YOEL. It ended up at 92 inches. I steamed the borders this morning and they are not curling now.
> 
> This is a picture of the hot air balloon scarf/shawl. I am going to try to write up the pattern. It looks like there are a few short rows to give it the curve on the top.


Love the color & the effect of the balloons rising into a cloud streaked sky. Wonderful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> You might want to check online for ideas for cleaning the inside of your iron. Here, there are products I can buy in the store that clean the inside of the water chamber out. But, if it's really bad, cleaning might fix it completely. But it would help some. It would either be rust or mineral deposits. Black particles are usually mineral deposits. I don't replace irons until they completely break down too!


Last time I had water in it- was well before my days of computing- I will have to look into that.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Beautiful work, Barbara. Fantastic colors with very nice patterns.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Great work Barbara. Two new scarfs/shawls/whatever. Both lovely. Sure like the intense blue in the balloon one. That is really a gorgeous color.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I finished up Elizabeth's YOEL. It ended up at 92 inches. I steamed the borders this morning and they are not curling now.
> 
> This is a picture of the hot air balloon scarf/shawl. I am going to try to write up the pattern. It looks like there are a few short rows to give it the curve on the top.


Very nice colors! The balloon scarf looks interesting.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Would not work with my 1992 iron! It spits black particles if you put water in it now- I am too Scotch to replace an otherwise perfectly good iron!


Have you tried to run a vinegar solution through it? And then a few cycles of just steam to eliminate the vinegar aroma.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Have you tried to run a vinegar solution through it? And then a few cycles of just steam to eliminate the vinegar aroma.


Presumably you mean the white vinegar, not Malt or Apple Cider vinegar? No I have not tried it- I do so little ironing, if I need steam I just dampen a tea towel and iron through that.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Presumably you mean the white vinegar, not Malt or Apple Cider vinegar? No I have not tried it- I do so little ironing, if I need steam I just dampen a tea towel and iron through that.


Yes, white vinegar--fill the tank, then if you turn on the iron, the heat will help the vinegar dissolve the hard water deposits faster (but it does take a while). If it's really got a lot of deposits, it could well take several applications to get rid of it all. Just empty the vinegar through the fill port--there'll probably be some solids that come out--and finally when the iron spews steam without any of the "stuff" coming out, just rinse. Any residual vinegar won't harm fabric, and once the steamed item is dry, there won't be any vinegar odor.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Yes, white vinegar--fill the tank, then if you turn on the iron, the heat will help the vinegar dissolve the hard water deposits faster (but it does take a while). If it's really got a lot of deposits, it could well take several applications to get rid of it all. Just empty the vinegar through the fill port--there'll probably be some solids that come out--and finally when the iron spews steam without any of the "stuff" coming out, just rinse. Any residual vinegar won't harm fabric, and once the steamed item is dry, there won't be any vinegar odor.


Thank you!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh, WOW!
The snowflakes are TOTALLY incredible!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Oh, WOW!
> The snowflakes are TOTALLY incredible!!


Hello. Kati! How are you?


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Have you tried to run a vinegar solution through it? And then a few cycles of just steam to eliminate the vinegar aroma.


I wondered about using vinegar also. But you know how it is to research something online- may be too much information- but there may be other ideas that would work better for an older iron. There are iron cleaners for purchase in the stores here, but I've never tried them and don't know what is in them. Guess I should take a look at them....


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love the hot air balloons Barbara. Nice detail and apropos for where you live. 

Julie, I am with you on the wet tea towel for ironing. Either that or a spray bottle (filled with water). I have very hard water, lots of scale, so I use distilled water for my steamer (floor / counter / garment unit). 


Knitting update: I am learning two handed color work during an MKAL. Since this is new to me I am knitting the two color version. There is a seven color option. Maybe someday my tension with my left hand will be acceptable, lol. Happily the clues are small so it is not overwhelming. I have started Chart E of Elizabeth (dogyarns) Design Adventure KAL. This is the one Ann and Linda did test knits for. Toni's (stlorenz) Year Of scarf is almost current with only three rows left for the October clue, November is due on the 15th. The other Year Of (Elizabeth's) is only knitted through August. The only clue left to be released is December's which is expected on the 20th of this month. I have picked up the Organized Chaos MKAL circle shawl as my lunch knitting. I expect to add ball number three of four soon but am a loooooong way off from finishing. The current clue - #3 of 4 plus edging - has almost 70k stitches. Yowie!

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Barbara, both of those are so pretty. I am finishing Elizabeth's scarf just now but I am only up to August :sm24:


Thanks, Norma.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Love the color & the effect of the balloons rising into a cloud streaked sky. Wonderful!


It seems like a simple pattern. Hope I can figure it out.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Beautiful work, Barbara. Fantastic colors with very nice patterns.


Thank you, jangmb.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Love the color & the effect of the balloons rising into a cloud streaked sky. Wonderful!


Thank you, Del. Whoever made it had the right yarn to achieve that effect.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Great work Barbara. Two new scarfs/shawls/whatever. Both lovely. Sure like the intense blue in the balloon one. That is really a gorgeous color.


Thanks, DeEtta.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Very nice colors! The balloon scarf looks interesting.


Thanks, JanetLee.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I finished up Elizabeth's YOEL. It ended up at 92 inches. I steamed the borders this morning and they are not curling now.
> 
> This is a picture of the hot air balloon scarf/shawl. I am going to try to write up the pattern. It looks like there are a few short rows to give it the curve on the top.


Nice work, Barbara.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Love the hot air balloons Barbara. Nice detail and apropos for where you live.
> 
> Julie, I am with you on the wet tea towel for ironing. Either that or a spray bottle (filled with water). I have very hard water, lots of scale, so I use distilled water for my steamer (floor / counter / garment unit).
> 
> ...


Thanks, Melanie. Good for you learning two handed colorwork. A lady at the knitting guild meeting showed a shawl she made using multiple colors. She designed as she knitted and it ended up very graphic looking, almost like abstract continents. It was really pretty in turquoise with the graphic part in orange. And I am sure I haven't described it very well. I think she is quite the fair isle knitter.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Nice work, Barbara.


Thank you, Linda.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Love the hot air balloons Barbara. Nice detail and apropos for where you live.
> 
> Julie, I am with you on the wet tea towel for ironing. Either that or a spray bottle (filled with water). I have very hard water, lots of scale, so I use distilled water for my steamer (floor / counter / garment unit).
> 
> ...


It looks like you are doing really well with your 2 handed knitting, Melanie. That is how I work 2 colour fairisle too - at least for the knit rows. I'm a thrower and just can't get the hang of the purl rows - though thinking about it I could use Portuguese purl for the left hand. Experimentation is called for I think.
You seem to be accomplishing a lot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Love the hot air balloons Barbara. Nice detail and apropos for where you live.
> 
> Julie, I am with you on the wet tea towel for ironing. Either that or a spray bottle (filled with water). I have very hard water, lots of scale, so I use distilled water for my steamer (floor / counter / garment unit).
> 
> ...


Given that my iron is one of my least favourite household items I may well just stick to the damp teatowel, I do also have a pump spray bottle but seldom use that, to be honest I am not exactly sure it has survived the move nearly 3 years ago! That looks pretty good to me Melanie- I've never tried two handed stranded, I just untangle as I go.
That sure is a lot of stitches!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> Love the hot air balloons Barbara. Nice detail and apropos for where you live.
> 
> Julie, I am with you on the wet tea towel for ironing. Either that or a spray bottle (filled with water). I have very hard water, lots of scale, so I use distilled water for my steamer (floor / counter / garment unit).
> 
> ...


Looking good Melanie.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, the colour work is great. My word you are busy :sm24:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Barbara ,you have done some lovely knitting.
Melanie ,your fairisle work is good .You have castonitis I think!
Julie ,a good avatar .
Karen ,glad you are pleased with goods you have found on line .
It is good to see so many different people posting here .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Barbara ,you have done some lovely knitting.
> Melanie ,your fairisle work is good .You have castonitis I think!
> Julie ,a good avatar .
> Karen ,glad you are pleased with goods you have found on line .
> It is good to see so many different people posting here .


 :sm24: Thank you Ann!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Barbara ,you have done some lovely knitting.
> Melanie ,your fairisle work is good .You have castonitis I think!
> Julie ,a good avatar .
> Karen ,glad you are pleased with goods you have found on line .
> It is good to see so many different people posting here .


Well, thank you Ann! I finished the shrug my daughter asked me to make for her last night and it is blocking right now. Will post a pic when I get some buttons for it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, love your long red textured cowl. Looks great. Great work on the two handed color work. 

Julie, love your new avatar.  Great news on your eyes and hands. Lemon is my very favorite, so I am sure I would have helped you eat up your curd. 

Barbara, lovely YOEL. Gorgeous color. The hot air balloon one is lovely. 

I have been focusing on photography a bit more lately. I will be doing the wedding in May, so I have had to purchase some extra items-an external flash and bracket. I have a book coming in the mail that is to help me get the best from my camera.  I hope. Everyone is coming here for Christmas, so I want to have my stuff here so I can actually do some practice.  I must be familiar with the new stuff by May.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie, love your long red textured cowl. Looks great. Great work on the two handed color work.
> 
> Julie, love your new avatar.  Great news on your eyes and hands. Lemon is my very favorite, so I am sure I would have helped you eat up your curd.
> 
> ...


Beautiful photos!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie, love your long red textured cowl. Looks great. Great work on the two handed color work.
> 
> Julie, love your new avatar.  Great news on your eyes and hands. Lemon is my very favorite, so I am sure I would have helped you eat up your curd.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bev- I can understand you feel the need to practise with the new equipment. Home made curd is so much nicer than bought!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie, love your long red textured cowl. Looks great. Great work on the two handed color work.
> 
> Julie, love your new avatar.  Great news on your eyes and hands. Lemon is my very favorite, so I am sure I would have helped you eat up your curd.
> 
> ...


Those are beautiful. I love the leaves, Bev. So evocative 
:sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie, love your long red textured cowl. Looks great. Great work on the two handed color work.
> 
> Julie, love your new avatar.  Great news on your eyes and hands. Lemon is my very favorite, so I am sure I would have helped you eat up your curd.
> 
> ...


Once again, beautiful photos, Bev. You have really developed a wonderful talent.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Bev -- wonderful photos. It seems that each time you post, the photos are even better and better. It's clear that your skills are really in place. At one level, I'm so jealous that of your wonderful "eye." At the other level, I'm glad that you've been blessed with such a talent and that you working so hard to hone it. I love the leaf on the water -- truly amazing. Have a wonderful holiday with family.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie, love your long red textured cowl. Looks great. Great work on the two handed color work.
> 
> Julie, love your new avatar.  Great news on your eyes and hands. Lemon is my very favorite, so I am sure I would have helped you eat up your curd.
> 
> ...


I love the colours in your photos, Bev.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing another wonderful set of pictures, Bev!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Beautiful photos!


Thanks so much, Dell.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Bev- I can understand you feel the need to practise with the new equipment. Home made curd is so much nicer than bought!


I don't quite have all the equipment yet, just ordered the last piece last night. Looking forward to getting a handle on things before Christmas.

So, anyone want me to come and do some portraits? 

By the way, Julie, you have me drooling over the homemade lemon curd.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Those are beautiful. I love the leaves, Bev. So evocative
> :sm24:


Thanks so much, Norma.  I have a few more leaves floating in different color reflections. God created such a beautiful world.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Once again, beautiful photos, Bev. You have really developed a wonderful talent.


Thanks, Barbara. It's become a passion.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Bev -- wonderful photos. It seems that each time you post, the photos are even better and better. It's clear that your skills are really in place. At one level, I'm so jealous that of your wonderful "eye." At the other level, I'm glad that you've been blessed with such a talent and that you working so hard to hone it. I love the leaf on the water -- truly amazing. Have a wonderful holiday with family.


DeEtta, thanks so much for your kind words.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I love the colours in your photos, Bev.


Thanks so much, Linda


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Thanks for sharing another wonderful set of pictures, Bev!!


Thanks so much, Jan. It's so good to have you back again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I don't quite have all the equipment yet, just ordered the last piece last night. Looking forward to getting a handle on things before Christmas.
> 
> So, anyone want me to come and do some portraits?
> 
> By the way, Julie, you have me drooling over the homemade lemon curd.


Sorry it has come up as a Download, there should be Imperial measurements attached.

Further sorry, if you keep getting notices because of my expired subscription!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Bev ,you are becoming quite the professional with your beautiful snaps.I was only wondering earlier how much it would cost to hire you for my sons’ wedding in June .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Bev ,you are becoming quite the professional with your beautiful snaps.I was only wondering earlier how much it would cost to hire you for my sons' wedding in June .


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Beautiful photos!


 :sm24: :sm24: I agree, they are lovely.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry it has come up as a Download, there should be Imperial measurements attached.
> 
> Further sorry, if you keep getting notices because of my expired subscription!


Yum! Thank you for the recipe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Yum! Thank you for the recipe.


My pleasure!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I forgot to post the picture of the wave dishcloths. I knitted three of these to use with my cleanser. I got three out of the same ball but one is a couple of rows shorter but I used every scrap of yarn :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry it has come up as a Download, there should be Imperial measurements attached.
> 
> Further sorry, if you keep getting notices because of my expired subscription!


Thanks so much, Julie. I have printed it out.  Yum!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Bev ,you are becoming quite the professional with your beautiful snaps.I was only wondering earlier how much it would cost to hire you for my sons' wedding in June .


Well now, Ann. Sounds wonderful to me. How about the cost of the commute?  My son, Marc, paid $1400 for his wedding photos,which I think is outrageous, but people charge even more. I am only going to charge $300 in May, because it's my first wedding and I am inexperienced.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> :sm24: :sm24: I agree, they are lovely.


Thanks so much, JanetLee.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I forgot to post the picture of the wave dishcloths. I knitted three of these to use with my cleanser. I got three out of the same ball but one is a couple of rows shorter but I used every scrap of yarn :sm24:


Love your dishcloth, Norma.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Love your dishcloth, Norma.


Thanks, Bev. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I forgot to post the picture of the wave dishcloths. I knitted three of these to use with my cleanser. I got three out of the same ball but one is a couple of rows shorter but I used every scrap of yarn :sm24:


That is great, especially that you don't have bits left over- I have three colours a bit too short to do anything with on their own, and I'm still debating whether or not to knit them up in one!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I forgot to post the picture of the wave dishcloths. I knitted three of these to use with my cleanser. I got three out of the same ball but one is a couple of rows shorter but I used every scrap of yarn :sm24:


That turned out really nice, Norma. Good use of one ball of yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, Julie. I have printed it out.  Yum!


I am pleased!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is great, especially that you don't have bits left over- I have three colours a bit too short to do anything with on their own, and I'm still debating whether or not to knit them up in one!


Why not? Could be fun :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> That turned out really nice, Norma. Good use of one ball of yarn.


Thank you. Just what I needed too :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Normaedern said:


> I forgot to post the picture of the wave dishcloths. I knitted three of these to use with my cleanser. I got three out of the same ball but one is a couple of rows shorter but I used every scrap of yarn :sm24:


Oh, so very nice. The color is so pretty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Why not? Could be fun :sm24:


Still not sure of what pattern, though!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I forgot to post the picture of the wave dishcloths. I knitted three of these to use with my cleanser. I got three out of the same ball but one is a couple of rows shorter but I used every scrap of yarn :sm24:


Nice, Norma, three out of one ball, that is good.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> Still not sure of what pattern, though!


suggest a wave or chevron, alternate with a solid fill color?

it aint letting me post pictures.......


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> suggest a wave or chevron, alternate with a solid fill color?
> 
> it aint letting me post pictures.......


Was pondering something circular.

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> Oh, so very nice. The color is so pretty.


Thank you :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Nice, Norma, three out of one ball, that is good.


I was pleased. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Was pondering something circular.
> 
> Thanks for the idea.


I was thinking about using scraps to make the pi (round) cloth.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm glad that I didn't miss the lemon curd recipe... it's waiting for my moving it to my desktop computer. :sm24: 

Hopefully I will still have peppers... but am prepared to pour sherry over the Serrano green peppers to preserve them.

The long red sweet peppers have been approximately matched by photo from a seed catalog so that next year I should be able to try again MUCH earlier.

This makes the Cherokee purple tomatoes and Serrano pepper the main 2 I don't have to purchase seeds for. Just sage, Basil, the special pepper... and a few more!
:sm23:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Norma ..a good cloth .Did you finish the Bee shawl ?I started one then abandoned it and started a new one this week .
Julie ,a multi coloured cloth would be cheery.
Bev ,don’t undervalue your photography .When something is too cheap folk think it is of poor quality .As for the commute ,rather expensive .This is why so many Americans can cruise frequently as the air fare is crippling for Europeans .Let me know how you feel about swimming or rowing over ???? Google actually have a route for driving .
Karen ,you are becoming a real practised pepper grower ....hate them myself .
Hope all are keeping well and preparing for Christmas .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, no I didn't but I still have the pattern. My knitting has been curtailed by this trapped nerve in my neck. I have bought Elizabeth's pattern that you and Linda test knitted. I thought it looked so pretty.
I will post yarn and beads tomorrow.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Norma ,have you had an appointment yet ?The new shawl is a relatively simple knit .


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Bev (eschelmania) - lovely photography as always. You do have a good eye. Congrats on the wedding shoot. 

Norma - love the soft color of the wash cloth. And how great to be able to use the entire ball.

Karen (kaixixang) - nice to hear you have a decent harvest. I need to get going as it is planting season right now for me.

Julie (lurker2) - I like the waves / chevron idea. Maybe a corner to corner wash cloth?


I am making progress on the colorwork cowl. I just started clue 7 of 8. The final clue comes out on Monday. I figured out that I would not have enough of the ivory yarn to complete it so I added a ball of red for clues 5 and 6. I went back to the ivory in clue 7. Hopefully the cowl will look like it was supposed to be this way. Elizabeth's (dogyarns) Design Adventure shawl is also coming along. I am halfway through chart E. This is the last of the 3x3 stitch sections. One more SS section then the lace edging.

I finished and blocked Elizabeth's (dogyarns) Forest Porcupine Stitch MKAL scarf. Sadly my beads lost their dye during the soak. I have never had that happen before. What were once pretty pink beads are now just clear beads. Sigh. But the scarf does have a lovely drape, especially with all the beads. I used about 490 yards of lace weight yarn and over 1400 beads. Final measurements are 92 x 9 inches.

.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Bev (eschelmania) - lovely photography as always. You do have a good eye. Congrats on the wedding shoot.
> 
> Norma - love the soft color of the wash cloth. And how great to be able to use the entire ball.
> 
> ...


That is quite annoying about the beads losing their colour.
I am still making my mind up about what pattern I will use for the left over cotton.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Norma ..a good cloth .Did you finish the Bee shawl ?I started one then abandoned it and started a new one this week .
> Julie ,a multi coloured cloth would be cheery.
> Bev ,don't undervalue your photography .When something is too cheap folk think it is of poor quality .As for the commute ,rather expensive .This is why so many Americans can cruise frequently as the air fare is crippling for Europeans .Let me know how you feel about swimming or rowing over ???? Google actually have a route for driving .
> Karen ,you are becoming a real practised pepper grower ....hate them myself .
> Hope all are keeping well and preparing for Christmas .


Thanks, Ann. As I get experience the price will go up.  Well, DH is the swimmer. Not sure I could make it without a boat.  We could try the Google route for driving. THAT should be interesting.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Bev (eschelmania) - lovely photography as always. You do have a good eye. Congrats on the wedding shoot.
> 
> Norma - love the soft color of the wash cloth. And how great to be able to use the entire ball.
> 
> ...


I think the beads show up quite nicely clear. But to spend money on the beads and have them loose their color is bound to be frustrating. Have you contacted the maker? Might get some more beads out to it. 

Thanks so much for the kind comment on the pics.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Bev (eschelmania) - lovely photography as always. You do have a good eye. Congrats on the wedding shoot.
> 
> Norma - love the soft color of the wash cloth. And how great to be able to use the entire ball.
> 
> ...


Ouch!!! to loose color during the soak. Just awful -- but on the positive side, I rather like the way it looks without color. May not have been what you intended, but it is very striking and very good looking.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Bev (eschelmania) - lovely photography as always. You do have a good eye. Congrats on the wedding shoot.
> 
> Norma - love the soft color of the wash cloth. And how great to be able to use the entire ball.
> 
> ...


What a terrible disappointment. Did ALL the beads loose their color? The finished scarf is so beautiful, only we will know about the beads....and I'll never tell! So glad the beads didn't do something even worse, like change color instead of loose color. Can't imagine your lovely scarf with something like bright orange beads. Always a silver lining, right?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Bev (eschelmania) - lovely photography as always. You do have a good eye. Congrats on the wedding shoot.
> 
> Norma - love the soft color of the wash cloth. And how great to be able to use the entire ball.
> 
> ...


The scarf is lovely indeed. Shame about the beads, but it is so pretty.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> Bev (eschelmania) - lovely photography as always. You do have a good eye. Congrats on the wedding shoot.
> 
> Norma - love the soft color of the wash cloth. And how great to be able to use the entire ball.
> 
> ...


A disappointment about the beads, but like DeEtta, I like it with the clear beads--they really do pop.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Bev (eschelmania) - lovely photography as always. You do have a good eye. Congrats on the wedding shoot.
> 
> Norma - love the soft color of the wash cloth. And how great to be able to use the entire ball.
> 
> ...


That is lovely. It's a shame about the beads!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is my yarn and beads for Elizabeth's Wild Aventure. It is Posh Yarn, heavy lace weight Miranda.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my yarn and beads for Elizabeth's Wild Aventure. It is Posh Yarn, heavy lace weight Miranda.


That is going to be so lovely, Norma. My Christmas money I had earmarked for yarn is going to have to go on more practical things, sadly!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Bev (eschelmania) - lovely photography as always. You do have a good eye. Congrats on the wedding shoot.
> 
> Norma - love the soft color of the wash cloth. And how great to be able to use the entire ball.
> 
> ...


It's very pretty even if the beads lost their color. Interesting that that would happen.

I finally made it to the stockinette portion of Elizabeth's Design Adventure Shawl. Hoping I have enough yarn to make a nice border. I may do fewer rows on the final stockinette section.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my yarn and beads for Elizabeth's Wild Aventure. It is Posh Yarn, heavy lace weight Miranda.


That will be gorgeous, Norma.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is going to be so lovely, Norma. My Christmas money I had earmarked for yarn is going to have to go on more practical things, sadly!


????


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Norma ..I do like that blue .
Barbara ..it is easy to adapt I should think .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is going to be so lovely, Norma. My Christmas money I had earmarked for yarn is going to have to go on more practical things, sadly!


Perhaps surprises await!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> That will be gorgeous, Norma.


Thank you , Barbara. I had been stash diving this came up from the deeps :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb170 said:


> Norma ..I do like that blue .
> Barbara ..it is easy to adapt I should think .


Thank you, Ann. I saw your shawl and thought of it.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my yarn and beads for Elizabeth's Wild Aventure. It is Posh Yarn, heavy lace weight Miranda.


Beautiful colors--can't wait to see your creation.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Norma ..I do like that blue .
> Barbara ..it is easy to adapt I should think .


I'm not very good at reading a pattern before I start but did this time and it seems to accommodate for a smaller border.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good Morning Everyone. Yummy colored yarn Norma. Melanie, I'm curious what you soaked or washed your shawl in that would cause the beads to loose their color? I always use Eucalan, but haven't tried it with very many beads so am hoping that isn't what you used. But still like the piece as it turned out.

One of my knitting students (happens to be my cousin) found a dishcloth I made some time ago in her Dad's home and wanted the pattern. I did follow a pattern way-back-then, but have since either thrown it out or lost it and can't seem to find it again online. So last night I "took" the pattern off the finished piece. Knitted up a cloth from my directions to check it out and it seems to be okay. Since we started this KAL doing clothes I guess I finally caught up. So here is a picture of the finished cloth and also the pattern. I wish I could attribute it to the original creator, but no possible and in any case, who knows if I "read" my finished piece the way it was written after so many years in between events. So here's a picture of the finished cloth and a copy of the pattern I wrote up if you are interested. I didn't spend a lot of time "prettying" up the pattern -- very basic indeed, but it gets the job done. It would be very easy to either make this larger or smaller by altering the number of stitches originally cast on. If one enlarged the number, it would be easy to add additional "petals." I can see maybe doing something like this and changing colors at either the segment or petal definitions. lots of opportunity for fun here.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone. Yummy colored yarn Norma. Melanie, I'm curious what you soaked or washed your shawl in that would cause the beads to loose their color? I always use Eucalan, but haven't tried it with very many beads so am hoping that isn't what you used. But still like the piece as it turned out.
> 
> One of my knitting students (happens to be my cousin) found a dishcloth I made some time ago in her Dad's home and wanted the pattern. I did follow a pattern way-back-then, but have since either thrown it out or lost it and can't seem to find it again online. So last night I "took" the pattern off the finished piece. Knitted up a cloth from my directions to check it out and it seems to be okay. Since we started this KAL doing clothes I guess I finally caught up. So here is a picture of the finished cloth and also the pattern. I wish I could attribute it to the original creator, but no possible and in any case, who knows if I "read" my finished piece the way it was written after so many years in between events. So here's a picture of the finished cloth and a copy of the pattern I wrote up if you are interested. I didn't spend a lot of time "prettying" up the pattern -- very basic indeed, but it gets the job done. It would be very easy to either make this larger or smaller by altering the number of stitches originally cast on. If one enlarged the number, it would be easy to add additional "petals." I can see maybe doing something like this and changing colors at either the segment or petal definitions. lots of opportunity for fun here.


That's very nice. I've seen a similar pattern in my rabbit hole diving, but can't remember where, or the name of it! Thanks for the directions.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> Beautiful colors--can't wait to see your creation.


 :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone. Yummy colored yarn Norma. Melanie, I'm curious what you soaked or washed your shawl in that would cause the beads to loose their color? I always use Eucalan, but haven't tried it with very many beads so am hoping that isn't what you used. But still like the piece as it turned out.
> 
> One of my knitting students (happens to be my cousin) found a dishcloth I made some time ago in her Dad's home and wanted the pattern. I did follow a pattern way-back-then, but have since either thrown it out or lost it and can't seem to find it again online. So last night I "took" the pattern off the finished piece. Knitted up a cloth from my directions to check it out and it seems to be okay. Since we started this KAL doing clothes I guess I finally caught up. So here is a picture of the finished cloth and also the pattern. I wish I could attribute it to the original creator, but no possible and in any case, who knows if I "read" my finished piece the way it was written after so many years in between events. So here's a picture of the finished cloth and a copy of the pattern I wrote up if you are interested. I didn't spend a lot of time "prettying" up the pattern -- very basic indeed, but it gets the job done. It would be very easy to either make this larger or smaller by altering the number of stitches originally cast on. If one enlarged the number, it would be easy to add additional "petals." I can see maybe doing something like this and changing colors at either the segment or petal definitions. lots of opportunity for fun here.


That is pretty. I have saved it :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Perhaps surprises await!


 :sm24: I desperately needed a bucket large enough to fit my garden hose, I have just ordered one that should fit- problem is the water that inevitably is in the hose after use, I am no longer prepared to leave it out having had $30 to $40 worth of fittings stolen off my first hose- don't know why they didn't just take the whole thing! grrrr. We are into the season of watering now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone. Yummy colored yarn Norma. Melanie, I'm curious what you soaked or washed your shawl in that would cause the beads to loose their color? I always use Eucalan, but haven't tried it with very many beads so am hoping that isn't what you used. But still like the piece as it turned out.
> 
> One of my knitting students (happens to be my cousin) found a dishcloth I made some time ago in her Dad's home and wanted the pattern. I did follow a pattern way-back-then, but have since either thrown it out or lost it and can't seem to find it again online. So last night I "took" the pattern off the finished piece. Knitted up a cloth from my directions to check it out and it seems to be okay. Since we started this KAL doing clothes I guess I finally caught up. So here is a picture of the finished cloth and also the pattern. I wish I could attribute it to the original creator, but no possible and in any case, who knows if I "read" my finished piece the way it was written after so many years in between events. So here's a picture of the finished cloth and a copy of the pattern I wrote up if you are interested. I didn't spend a lot of time "prettying" up the pattern -- very basic indeed, but it gets the job done. It would be very easy to either make this larger or smaller by altering the number of stitches originally cast on. If one enlarged the number, it would be easy to add additional "petals." I can see maybe doing something like this and changing colors at either the segment or petal definitions. lots of opportunity for fun here.


Thanks for this, DeEtta- I am on the lookout for circular patterns!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my yarn and beads for Elizabeth's Wild Aventure. It is Posh Yarn, heavy lace weight Miranda.


Love your yarn and color choice, Norma


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone. Yummy colored yarn Norma. Melanie, I'm curious what you soaked or washed your shawl in that would cause the beads to loose their color? I always use Eucalan, but haven't tried it with very many beads so am hoping that isn't what you used. But still like the piece as it turned out.
> 
> One of my knitting students (happens to be my cousin) found a dishcloth I made some time ago in her Dad's home and wanted the pattern. I did follow a pattern way-back-then, but have since either thrown it out or lost it and can't seem to find it again online. So last night I "took" the pattern off the finished piece. Knitted up a cloth from my directions to check it out and it seems to be okay. Since we started this KAL doing clothes I guess I finally caught up. So here is a picture of the finished cloth and also the pattern. I wish I could attribute it to the original creator, but no possible and in any case, who knows if I "read" my finished piece the way it was written after so many years in between events. So here's a picture of the finished cloth and a copy of the pattern I wrote up if you are interested. I didn't spend a lot of time "prettying" up the pattern -- very basic indeed, but it gets the job done. It would be very easy to either make this larger or smaller by altering the number of stitches originally cast on. If one enlarged the number, it would be easy to add additional "petals." I can see maybe doing something like this and changing colors at either the segment or petal definitions. lots of opportunity for fun here.


Love the pattern, DeEtta. Thanks so much for writing it out and sharing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I desperately needed a bucket large enough to fit my garden hose, I have just ordered one that should fit- problem is the water that inevitably is in the hose after use, I am no longer prepared to leave it out having had $30 to $40 worth of fittings stolen off my first hose- don't know why they didn't just take the whole thing! grrrr. We are into the season of watering now.


Wow! Don't blame you for bring in the hose.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Have finally charged up the camera battery & taken pics of the washcloths I've made. 
The "frilly" round one is called Zinnia, & found at

https://www.willowyarns.com/product/zinnia+dishcloth+free+download.do?sortby=ourPick&refType=&from=fn

I didn't like the way I did the crochet bind off on it--the first pic of it shows tinking it & the 2nd shows it finished. (I'd put the hook into the stitches purl-wise instead of knit-wise; & then, playing yarn chicken, had slip-stitched instead of single crocheted--both things changed for the finished version.)

The afghan was a UFO from so long ago that it should have been petrified by now :sm12: ; dug it out & have been working on it off and on; plan to donate it for the local library if they ever have a silent auction fundraiser again.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Love your yarn and color choice, Norma


Thank you, Bev. I have made a start :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> Have finally charged up the camera battery & taken pics of the washcloths I've made.
> The "frilly" round one is called Zinnia, & found at
> 
> https://www.willowyarns.com/product/zinnia+dishcloth+free+download.do?sortby=ourPick&refType=&from=fn
> ...


Wonderful work. :sm24: I have downloaded the pattern. Very pretty.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Normaedern said:


> Wonderful work. :sm24:


Thank you, Norma. Have to admit, the original pattern of the afghan has the colors divided into 10 panels. There are 5 skeins of yarn--& because I very much dislike sewing up, I just made each skein do 2 panels together--and joined colors as I went!
Oh, and none of the cloths are washed or blocked yet!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Julie, here's another round dishcloth called Doily Style Dishcloth at

http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/doily-style-dishcloth-1.html?id=184097

I've thought about making it, but have some other things I want to get done before I start it. Plan to make some bowl cozies for gifts--they can be used in the microwave (put the bowl in the cozy before zapping)-- found that pattern at

http://amysastitchatatime.blogspot.com/2016/01/bowl-cozyhot-pad-free-crochet-pattern.html

Oh---looks like we're fast approaching the 100 page limit (or do we get more pages before we have to restart?) And if it IS 100 pages--and no one else has a theme in mind--I have collected some links to holiday ornaments. Would anyone be interested in such? They're small & look like they wouldn't take a lot of time, could use up some of those left-overs from other projects, and be a break from larger projects.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Oh Dear -- I was half way to town this morning when I realized that I hadn't converted the pattern I posted earlier for the dishcloth to a PDF. So here it is converted for anyone who prefers it that way. Sorry about my forgetfulness. That's what happens when I rush too much.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Julie, here's another round dishcloth called Doily Style Dishcloth at
> 
> http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/doily-style-dishcloth-1.html?id=184097
> 
> ...


Del -- Admin will cut us off if we go over 100 pages -- we reach some kind of a system limit or something. In anycase, we should probably start a new thread. I would be interested in your holiday ornament links. I keep thinking that I'd love to do some, but never stop long enough to do so. Maybe this will be the encouragement I need, just as soon as.........


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Have finally charged up the camera battery & taken pics of the washcloths I've made.
> The "frilly" round one is called Zinnia, & found at
> 
> https://www.willowyarns.com/product/zinnia+dishcloth+free+download.do?sortby=ourPick&refType=&from=fn
> ...


Del -- how clever of you to do the colors as one wide piece. I'm with you -- hate to sew it up and would rather work with multiple balls of yarn. Love seeing all your clever work.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Have finally charged up the camera battery & taken pics of the washcloths I've made.
> The "frilly" round one is called Zinnia, & found at
> 
> https://www.willowyarns.com/product/zinnia+dishcloth+free+download.do?sortby=ourPick&refType=&from=fn
> ...


Great work, Dell. Love the frilly one.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank you, DeEtta and Bev; glad you liked the items. I'll give the new thread a go.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Always interested in Christmas ornaments! I just need a push to get busy....


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Have finally charged up the camera battery & taken pics of the washcloths I've made.
> The "frilly" round one is called Zinnia, & found at
> 
> https://www.willowyarns.com/product/zinnia+dishcloth+free+download.do?sortby=ourPick&refType=&from=fn
> ...


Those are really pretty, Del. Zinnia is very fancy. Lotsa cables on the Afghan.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone. Yummy colored yarn Norma. Melanie, I'm curious what you soaked or washed your shawl in that would cause the beads to loose their color? I always use Eucalan, but haven't tried it with very many beads so am hoping that isn't what you used. But still like the piece as it turned out.
> 
> One of my knitting students (happens to be my cousin) found a dishcloth I made some time ago in her Dad's home and wanted the pattern. I did follow a pattern way-back-then, but have since either thrown it out or lost it and can't seem to find it again online. So last night I "took" the pattern off the finished piece. Knitted up a cloth from my directions to check it out and it seems to be okay. Since we started this KAL doing clothes I guess I finally caught up. So here is a picture of the finished cloth and also the pattern. I wish I could attribute it to the original creator, but no possible and in any case, who knows if I "read" my finished piece the way it was written after so many years in between events. So here's a picture of the finished cloth and a copy of the pattern I wrote up if you are interested. I didn't spend a lot of time "prettying" up the pattern -- very basic indeed, but it gets the job done. It would be very easy to either make this larger or smaller by altering the number of stitches originally cast on. If one enlarged the number, it would be easy to add additional "petals." I can see maybe doing something like this and changing colors at either the segment or petal definitions. lots of opportunity for fun here.


What an interesting pattern, DeEtta. Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Here's the link to the new Lace Party Thread

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-506745-1.html#11612803


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> Those are really pretty, Del. Zinnia is very fancy. Lotsa cables on the Afghan.


Thank you Barbara. Zinnia was not difficult, easier than it looks (I don't think it looks like a washcloth! - too fancy!!!) The hardest part about the afghan is keeping the skeins untangled- just have to get them in the right order for each row- maybe a little fiddly, but better than sewing up by a long shot. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my yarn and beads for Elizabeth's Wild Aventure. It is Posh Yarn, heavy lace weight Miranda.


What a beautiful blue.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks, Melanie for getting us going and keeping the ball bouncing. Amazing given how busy you are!!!. Looking forward to the new thread and seeing everyone there.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Oh Dear -- I was half way to town this morning when I realized that I hadn't converted the pattern I posted earlier for the dishcloth to a PDF. So here it is converted for anyone who prefers it that way. Sorry about my forgetfulness. That's what happens when I rush too much.


Thanks bunchs!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks so much, Melanie, for keeping us going. Enjoyed doing the dishcloths.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wow! Don't blame you for bring in the hose.


It is most annoying, because I really could do with one at the back and one in front. It will be a hassle, but otherwise my plants will die.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Have finally charged up the camera battery & taken pics of the washcloths I've made.
> The "frilly" round one is called Zinnia, & found at
> 
> http://www.willowyarns.com/product/zinnia+dishcloth+free+download.do?sortby=ourPick&refType=&from=fn
> ...


Do we have the pattern for the Zinnia? I really like it.

Edit, the link had an extra 's', that I have eliminated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Thank you, DeEtta and Bev; glad you liked the items. I'll give the new thread a go.


Brilliant! Yes Admin is likely to split us when we reach 100. But I think the more relaxed approach is working well.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do we have the pattern for the Zinnia? I really like it.
> 
> Edit, the link had an extra 's', that I have eliminated.


Hope you were able to get to it. Seems some links will go with the 's', but not all of them. I should have tested it when I posted. Sorry :sm12: :sm12:

Hmmmm, just tried the Zinnia link...it worked for me...is it that the 's' interferes with accessing it for those across the pond??? :sm06: :sm26:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

A big, big Thank You to Melanie for getting us going with this new thread adventure. The dishcloths were just the thing!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks Belle for the new downloads...I will be moving them to my desktop computer within the hour. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> Thank you, DeEtta and Bev; glad you liked the items. I'll give the new thread a go.


That is great :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> What a beautiful blue.


 :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Melanie, for keeping us going. I have enjoyed the recharge very much. Your efforts have been much appreciated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Melanie, for keeping us going. I have enjoyed the recharge very much. Your efforts have been much appreciated.


Thanks from me too, Melanie. It is important to look squarely at some things, but also good to know when to bury things.


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Love the looks of this...may have to give it a try!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks from me too, Melanie. It is important to look squarely at some things, but also good to know when to bury things.


had a wonderful time and enjoyed the patterns muchly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

OMgirl said:


> Love the looks of this...may have to give it a try!


Hope you do give it a try, and welcome!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the comments on my scarf. I do like it but it was more subtle with the matching beads. Considering that I have been on stage with a beaded bra I should be able to handle the extra sparkle in a scarf. :-D 

Oh Joyce! Cringe! I don't know what I would have done if the beads *changed* color. Bright orange on a rose pink shawl? LOL!

Lovely color Norma. The shawl works up quickly enough.

Barbara (babalou), I am one chart behind you. I just finished the last 3x3 section.

DeEtta (belle1), I used Eucalan for the soak. I am pretty sure it is a bad batch of beads as I have used beads from this same supplier without any issues. Side note: one of my kitties loves the smell of a freshly washed (in Eucalan) shawl and rolls around on it while I am trying to block it, lol. And thanks for the dishcloth pattern. I like spirally things. 

Julie (lurker2) - hose thieves? Weird.

Del - love all the cloths! They look so nice in white. Your afghan looks like it is an easily picked up / put down kind of project. 

Del - I think your ornament idea is a winner! 


Glad everyone enjoyed the recharge! You are most welcome. I am looking forward to our next thread hosted by Del.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for the comments on my scarf. I do like it but it was more subtle with the matching beads. Considering that I have been on stage with a beaded bra I should be able to handle the extra sparkle in a scarf. :-D
> 
> Oh Joyce! Cringe! I don't know what I would have done if the beads *changed* color. Bright orange on a rose pink shawl? LOL!
> 
> ...


But real, and damned annoying!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> But real, and damned annoying!


 :sm25: :sm25: Thumbs down on them for sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :sm25: :sm25: Thumbs down on them for sure.


I agree!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

A big thank you from me as well, Melanie! It seems like the smaller projects of spa/wash/dishcloths was just what many of us needed. I have several knitted up and will be using them as part of Christmas packages.

For those with finished objects and health issues posted in the last 10 pages or so - great work on your knitting and crochet!! love looking at your pics!! Best wishes for improved health for those looking for relief


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> A big, big Thank You to Melanie for getting us going with this new thread adventure. The dishcloths were just the thing!


I agree, more great patterns to have when you want a quick project.


----------



## knitter143001 (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi - I'm interested in obtaining a copy of the pattern for the Star Discloth. Is it available and, if so, could you send me a copy? Thanks.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

knitter143001 said:


> Hi - I'm interested in obtaining a copy of the pattern for the Star Discloth. Is it available and, if so, could you send me a copy? Thanks.


If you go to page 43 of this thread you'll find the link to the pattern. Its fun to work. Good luck.


----------



## knitter143001 (Dec 30, 2015)

Got it - Thank you so much!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> If you go to page 43 of this thread you'll find the link to the pattern. Its fun to work. Good luck.


Thanks so much, DeEtta- I had got only to page 25 on my hunt! Been out at a Christmas lunch, come home with a new pair of slippers- exactly what I needed!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much, DeEtta- I had got only to page 25 on my hunt! Been out at a Christmas lunch, come home with a new pair of slippers- exactly what I needed!


That was lucky!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for replying DeEtta. 

Links: 

Page 1
Page 21 - revision
Page 39 - chart
Page 43
Page 44
Page 93 - see posts from wwwdel and belle1


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for replying DeEtta.
> 
> Links:
> 
> ...


That is good you kept that record Melanie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That was lucky!


 :sm24: It was!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Here is a link for anyone wanting to look at beading with a crochet hook.
http://fluffyknitterdeb.blogspot.co.uk/2005/08/by-special-request-beading-made-easy.html
A link to Dragonfly Wings 
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dragonfly-wings


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for replying DeEtta.
> 
> Links:
> 
> ...


Ah, you are so sweet! Thanks a bunch.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Here is a link for anyone wanting to look at beading with a crochet hook.
> http://fluffyknitterdeb.blogspot.co.uk/2005/08/by-special-request-beading-made-easy.html
> A link to Dragonfly Wings
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dragonfly-wings


Oh my, thank you. This may sound uninformed, but I just don't know. If I was going to use a sport weight yarn, what size beads would I look for? I have a lovely grey that I think would pop with red beads.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

We don’t have sport here but I think it is quite thick isn’t it ?I will look into it if no-one gives you an answer .I am sure I was reading 3 but that size is not readily available .Please hang on and perhaps an answer will arrive .I agree red on grey would be great but so would several of the strong colours like emerald ,royal blue ,cerise or orange .


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> We don't have sport here but I think it is quite thick isn't it ?I will look into it if no-one gives you an answer .I am sure I was reading 3 but that size is not readily available .Please hang on and perhaps an answer will arrive .I agree red on grey would be great but so would several of the strong colours like emerald ,royal blue ,cerise or orange .


The sport I have is in-between a 2 weight and a 3 weight. For me size 3 (US) would be a comfortable size to work with, but I am also a somewhat loose knitter, so for most folks that would be at least a size 5 (US).


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my, thank you. This may sound uninformed, but I just don't know. If I was going to use a sport weight yarn, what size beads would I look for? I have a lovely grey that I think would pop with red beads.


I have used size 5/0 seed beads on dk weight. I think sport is somewhere between fingering and dk. It would be a good idea to try some out on your yarn before buying a lot.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I have used size 5/0 seed beads on dk weight. I think sport is somewhere between fingering and dk. It would be a good idea to try some out on your yarn before buying a lot.


So true, just wondering what size I should try to find. There are a couple of local stores that sell beads. I was going to take a piece of the yarn in or I could just knit up a quick swatch and take that to choose a color also. Hum, now that is a thought.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> So true, just wondering what size I should try to find. There are a couple of local stores that sell beads. I was going to take a piece of the yarn in or I could just knit up a quick swatch and take that to choose a color also. Hum, now that is a thought.


 :sm24:


----------

